# Szellem a burokban - Masaru Emoto



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 29)

Akik kicsit jártasabbak Masaru Emoto munkásságában tudják hogy egy ugyan azon anyag szerkezeti tulajdonságaival foglalkozik. Leghíresebb munkája azonban mégis a víz kristály fotózáshoz kapcsolódik.

A kísérletek többnyire az egyes anyagok "mentális" tároló kapacitására és/vagy képességére vonatkoztak, így a víz esetében közvetlenül a fagyasztás és fotózás előtt egyetlen szónak teszi ki a mintákat. Az eredmények magukért beszélnek:







A különböző kristályokról köztudott hogy képesek különböző fényeket, mágneses tereket és/vagy energiákat eltárolni. Ezt immáron a vízről is tudni lehet. Lévén az ember 80%a víz teljesen más szemszögbe helyeződik ennek a rendkívül érdekes anyagnak a szerepe. Talán nem véletlen hogy minden élőlényt a vízből származtatnak a bolygónkon.

A kísérlet sorozatok sikerén felbuzdulva megpróbálták ezen hatásokat reprodukálni élőlényeken is, többek között rízs palántákon és a hatás megegyező volt. A negatív érzelmeknek kitett növények nem egy esetben elrohadtak míg az ugyan abban a környezetben lévő, ugyan azt a kezelést kapó társuk életben maradt.

Ajánlom mindenkinek a témát, és a kérdést hogy mi lehet az a behatás amit az ember át tud adni fizikai kontaktus nélkül? A teremtés és isten munkásságának záloga ez a kölcsönhatás, vagy pusztán a gondolat teremtő ereje?​


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Szeptember 29)

Kedves Aeren! Örülök, hogy létrehoztál egy ilyen érdekes témájú topicot. Bár nem igazán tudok még hozzászólni a témához, mivel nincsenek meg a megfelelő ismereteim, de nagyon szívesen olvasnám a többiek meglátását és véleményét is. Úgyhogy tessék szépen aktívan részt venni a topic tartalmának bővítésében mindenkinek. kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 29)

Tulajdonképpen nem bonyolult téma. Ernoe materializmus elméletei egyikére szúrtam be hogy ha már minden bizonyítható akkor hogyan lehetséges hogy emberek közvetlen fizikai ráhatás nélkül képesek változásokat előidézni különböző anyagokban?
A tudomány nem mindenható.
Minél többre jön rá annál nyilvánvalóbb hogy mennyire gyerekcipőben jár és se vége se hossza a progresszív gondolkodásmódnak. Minden válasz egy sor újabb kérdést nyit meg és így haladunk előre a végtelenségig miközben elveszítünk mindent lényegi értéket és motivációs együtthatót.

Ez egyben a kihalás/káosz elmélet egyik tétele is. A túl komplex rendszerekben az egyes részek ellentmondásokba keverednek egymással, majd pedig a rendszer egészével, mindezt úgy hogy az eredeti funkcióiknak soha nem mondanak ellent.
Ha kicsit ironikusan nézzük a dolgot akkor ez köszön vissza a mai bürokráciában, amikor az osztályokat ellenőrző osztályok osztályának osztályáról beszélünk.

Az "isteni teremtő erő" tetten érhető ép úgy egy hópehelyben ahogy egy mosolyban amit komolyan is gondolsz.


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 29)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Akik kicsit jártasabbak Masaru Emoto munkásságában tudják hogy egy ugyan azon anyag szerkezeti tulajdonságaival foglalkozik. Leghíresebb munkája azonban mégis a víz kristály fotózáshoz kapcsolódik.
> 
> A kísérletek többnyire az egyes anyagok "mentális" tároló kapacitására és/vagy képességére vonatkoztak, így a víz esetében közvetlenül a fagyasztás és fotózás előtt egyetlen szónak teszi ki a mintákat. Az eredmények magukért beszélnek:
> 
> ...


 
A vízről jutott eszembe egy bibliai idézet: “Ahogyan a víz tükrözi az arcot, úgy tükröződik a szívben az ember.”
(Példabeszédek 27:19)

Szerintem a gondolat adott frekvencián rezgő, saját mértékű tudatossággal rendelkező élő energia. (Huhh, de nehéz volt egy mondatban leirnom)
Az a gondolat, melyre felfigyelünk, gyakran forgatunk a fejünkben és érzelmileg reagálunk rá, előbb utóbb fizikai formát ölt. 
Agyi kutatások szerint a tiszta gondolat rezgése 4-5 billió Hz-es rezgés között van, ez a híres arany középút, ez az OM rezgése is. Amikor ez épít fel minket, tudatosan már nem teszünk rosszat. 
A hirtelen fellépő, negatív, agresszív gondolatokat az ész küldi, ezek a madárraj mozgására hasonlítanak. Gyorsan jönnek, heves érzelmeket produkálva és hirtelen el is tűnnek.
A bölcsesség sugallta gondolatok lassan jönnek, halkan hallhatóak, szelídek és tartósan megmaradnak, gyakran visszatérnek, erről ismerhetők fel. 
A szellemvilág törvénye szerint a jót ötszörösen, a rosszat háromszorosan kapjuk vissza, függetlenül attól, hogy kinek a gondolatai alapján teremtettük és éljük az életünket. 
Isten mindenkinek minden eszközt megadott ahhoz, hogy boldogok legyünk. Ezért adott útmutatást is, még mielőtt elrontanánk az életünket, hogy mi az, amit egyáltalán ne tegyünk. Ezek minden nagyobb vallásban egyformán megtalálhatóak.

Amikor valódi hit és a jószívűség tölti be valónkat, a két rezgés automatikusan kiadja a szeretet rezgését.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 30)

Oh?
Ezt kifejtenéd kicsit mélyebben is?


----------



## pitti (2009 Szeptember 30)

En is ugy tudom ahogy a Red irja.
Sot, ha jol emlexem a quantum fizika mar megallapitotta, hogy vegulis minden anyag lebonthato arra a pontra ahol mar anyag mint olyan nem letezik hanem egy universalis energia mas es mas rezgesi frekvenciaja letezik.
Szoval piszokul leegyszerusitve a szivacs es a vasbeton kozotti kulombseget ugyan az az energia mas frekvencian valo vibralasa idezi elo.
Ez az energia altalanos/egyetemes es kolcsonhatasu. Ezert a gondolat (ami ugyanaz az energia, mas frekvencian) vagy kimondott szo hatassal van az univerzum minden energiajara.
A fentebb hozott viz kristaly peldad nagyszeruen alatamaszcsa ezt.
Nehany ember ra tudja a gondolati energia frekvenciajat hangolni mas anyagok frekvenciajara es peldaul kanalat bir hajlitani (hogy huje peldaval eljek).
Ugy a ruszkik mint az amcsik kiterjedt kiserleteket folytattak ezutan a felismeres utan.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 30)

Egen azt hiszem ez volna a pszi jelenségek témaköre.
A buddhizmus egyébként szintén mindent rezgésekre és fényre vezet vissza ami elég meglepő lévén hogy náluk sem a kvantum fizikusok vonták le ezt a következtetést.
Azonban azt hogy ez a pszi jelenséggel ilyen kölcsönhatásban lenne most hallom először.


----------



## redlion (2009 Szeptember 30)

Igen, ahogy Pitti is írja.
Tudod, hogy minden mozgásban van, semmi sem áll, minden rezeg. Az energia és az anyag csupán különböző frekvenciájú rezgések manifesztációja. Még a legkeményebbnek tűnő anyagban is állandó rezgésben vannak a molekulák, s ugyanez igaz a fényre, a melegre vagy az energiára.

Albert Einstein szerint az anyagot is át lehet alakítani energiává és az energiát anyaggá, hiszen az anyag is csupán az energia egy különleges megjelenési formája.
Ergo az anyag energia, az energia pedig nem más, mint az egyetlen tudatos szellem tevékenysége. (Érdekességképpen az energia szó görögül 'isteni tett'-et jelent)
Akkor evidens, hogya gondolkodás szellemi energiák mozgósítása. A kitartóan aktivizált energia láthatóvá válik. 
Minden gondolatnak van egy biokémiai és egy bioelektromos hatása. Naponta átlagban tizenötezer gondolat fordul meg a fejünkben, melyek többsége lényegtelen, érdektelen, gyakran egyenesen negatív. A gondolatokból azonban tettek születnek. És hát a negatív gondolatokat negatív cselekedetek követik. Ha a gondolataink irányát megváltoztatjuk, értelemszerüen megváltoztatjuk pozitiv irányba egész életünket.
Minden gondolat, minden érzés, minden kívánság vagy akarat különböző frekvenciájún rezgés, és erejüknek, illetve tartalmuknak megfelelően hatnak.


----------



## pitti (2009 Szeptember 30)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Egen azt hiszem ez volna a pszi jelenségek témaköre.


Azmiaz?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Szeptember 30)

pitti írta:


> Azmiaz?


A pszi jelenségek a pszichikai képességek (érzéken túli érzékelés), melyek 4 csoportra oszthatóak.
Telepátia: Olyan képesség, amelynek köszönhetően az ember nem érzékszervein keresztül, nem logikai következtetés útján értesül egy távol lévő személlyel kapcsolatos dologról.
Clairvoyance: A telepátiához hasonló képesség, melynek birtokosa távoli eseményekről és tárgyakról is tudomást szerezhet.
Megérzés: Ismeretlen módon valaki előre látja bizonyos dolgok bekövetkeztét.
PK (pszichokinézis): Az akaraterő más személyre, tárgyra vagy eseményre gyakorolt hatása.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Szeptember 30)

JUJ, Na Aeren-nek 10 puszi a topic miattkiss (bocsi a nyilvános dicséret miatt, ja és van szívem  ), mert olyan témáról beszélgettek éppen, ami érdekel nagyon is.  Azt hiszem pár nap múlva én is bekapcsolódom a beszélgetésbe. Addig is puszi mindenkinek!kiss OLI


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 1)

oliyboty írta:


> Azt hiszem pár nap múlva én is bekapcsolódom a beszélgetésbe.


Fenyegecc?:shock:


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 1)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Megérzés: Ismeretlen módon valaki előre látja bizonyos dolgok bekövetkeztét.


 
Ez is egy érdekes lap. 
Állítólag a nőknek jobbak, pontosabbak a megérzései, az agyszerkezet különbsége miatt, valószinüleg, hogy a nők két agyféltekéje dominánsabban 'összedolgozik'. 
Mint ahogy a verbális és érzelmi kapacitás is jobb a nőknél, szemben a férfiak pontosabb térbeli tájékozódása, és fejlettebb analitikus képességeivel.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 1)

oliyboty írta:


> Azt hiszem pár nap múlva én is bekapcsolódom a beszélgetésbe.





pitti írta:


> Fenyegecc?:shock:



Ha te ezt annak veszed.    Nem amúgy nem azért írtam, csak még megakarok nézni pár dokumentum filmet, meg kvantum fizikás filmet és akkor villogtathatom én is a tudásom.:4: Kvantum fizika érdekel nagyon, régen láttam egy jó kis dokumentum filmet erről, egybekötve a Titok című filmmel (vagyis segített abban, hogy az univerzumos részt, a vonzás törvényét megértsük, ott is volt szó arról, hogy különböző frekvenciákat bocsátunk ki mi magunk is és amik egy szinten rezegnek, akkor ezeket be tudjuk vonzani, stb...). Nem tudom, hogy lehet-e linkelni honlap címet? Csak a modok miatt kérdem.   Maga a kvantum fizikás film nagyon érdekes és segít sok minden megértésében.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 1)

oliyboty írta:


> ...Nem tudom, hogy lehet-e linkelni honlap címet?...



Ha nem, akkor kaphatnék priviben?


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 1)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Ha nem, akkor kaphatnék priviben?


 
Szerintem belehet linkelni, Redlion is betett ide egy linket.  Na akkor a link itt van: Mi a csudát tudunk a világról? Mi a csudát tudunk a világról? Ebben van szó a kvantum fizikáról, lap közepére tekerd le és play gomb utána (első pár percben nincsen hang, utána lesz végig). kiss

UI.: Remélem, hogy a modok nem fognak lenyelni keresztben. Ugye?kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 1)

Miért ne lehetne linkelni?
Amíg nem reklámozol vagy nincs rajta pornó addig nyugodtan.

Edit: Bár így utólag meggondolva nekem a pornóval se lenne bajom


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 1)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Miért ne lehetne linkelni?
> Amíg nem reklámozol vagy nincs rajta pornó addig nyugodtan.
> 
> Edit: Bár így utólag meggondolva nekem a pornóval se lenne bajom



Okés, rendben akkor. Csak kicsit megkavar az, hogy az ezoterikás résznél nem lehet linkelni, nyílt linket betenni.  Na de ez a kis film-dokumentum film szerűség végig a kvantum fizikáról szól. Akit érdekel nézze meg, érdekes és elgondolkodtató dolgokról van benne szó.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Október 1)

oliyboty írta:


> Szerintem belehet linkelni, Redlion is betett ide egy linket.  Na akkor a link itt van: Mi a csudát tudunk a világról? Mi a csudát tudunk a világról? Ebben van szó a kvantum fizikáról, lap közepére tekerd le és play gomb utána (első pár percben nincsen hang, utána lesz végig). kiss
> 
> UI.: Remélem, hogy a modok nem fognak lenyelni keresztben. Ugye?kiss



Szia oliyboty!
Elöször is köszi a linket, a másik meg biztos tudod Te is miért nincs hang az elején, de azért le írom hátha más nem tudja.
A hölgy Oscár díjas színésznő aki süket-néma.


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Edit: Bár így utólag meggondolva nekem a pornóval se lenne bajom


Porno es palinka johet mindig.:4:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 2)

> Tulajdonképpen nem bonyolult téma. Ernoe materializmus elméletei egyikére szúrtam be hogy ha már minden bizonyítható akkor hogyan lehetséges hogy emberek közvetlen fizikai ráhatás nélkül képesek változásokat előidézni különböző anyagokban?
> Az "isteni teremtő erő" tetten érhető ép úgy egy hópehelyben ahogy egy mosolyban amit komolyan is gondolsz.


*Kedves Aerensiniac*

Nagyon érdekelne, hogy mivel támasztod állá amit mondasz?


"a emberek közvetlen fizikai ráhatás nélkül képesek változásokat előidézni különböző anyagokban


Ez számomra ugy hangzik mindha a télapo mentalis erövel hozná létre a hopelyhek különleges formáját. 

Hogy a vizmolekulák bipoláris szerkezettel rendelkeznek azt már egy megdörzsölt fésüvel is bizonyithatod a csurgo csapnál. 


Ha az elméletedet követem akkor nemcsak a hopelyhek hanem a tsunamik is a "teremtö isten mosolyát" tükrözik, vagy valamelyikünk gonosz gondolata hozta létre?

Mi lenne ha az egyszerübbtöl a komplikáltabb felé gondolkodnánk.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 2)

Kedves ernoe
A kutató munkákban nem szerepelnek fésük sem pedig elektromos mezők.
Javaslom olvass bele a tanulmányba előbb. A kísérletek egy ugyan azon víz, egy ugyanazon környezetben való, csak a szavaknak kitett hatását mutatja.

Ezen felül:
Mi a gondolat?
Az agy puszta elektromos tevékenysége? Érdekes, tehát akkor a gyakorlatban egy új fizikális erőről beszélünk amely anyagi változásokat képes véghez vinni?
Jelentheti ez azt hogy nagyon sok olyan energia típus van ami a tudomány számára nem hogy ismert de még csak nem is mérhető? Lehetséges ebben a tartományban egy a teremtő energia megnyilvánulása amely az anyag önszerveződéséért felelős?

Csak a szokásosat tudom mondani. A tudomány nem mindenható, és az az egy-két hiányzó kavics amit a múltkor említettél néha kiteszi az egész elmélet 98%át.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 2)

> A kutató munkákban nem szerepelnek fésük sem pedig elektromos mezők.



*Kedves Aer.*

Az, hogy a hopehely mindig hatágu csillagokat képez az a vizmlekulák szerkezetének a következménye. 
Ezt makroszkopikus modszerekkel is lehet igazolni, (fésü) igy tette volna az Öveges Professzor ur is. 
(Ö egyébbként egy piarista papbácsi volt és minden öregember ismeri magyarországon.)

*Ha gondolatokkal, vagy rábeszéléssel* sikerülne neked öt-águ-csillagu hopelyheket képezned akkor belátnám, hogy a hopehelynek van lelke ami a kérésedet meghallgatta. 

Addig csak azt tudom mondani, hogy a hopehely "mikrofon modjára" reagált a "rábeszélésre" és ennek a lélekhez semmi köze.

Ha gyertyalángba egy elektrodapárt helyezel akkor azzal kimutathatod, hogy a gyertyaláng "észleli" a hangodat és mikrofonként müködik. Söt az ablakodon levö nátronüveg "olyan érzékenyen" reagál a kimondott szavakra, hogy manapság minden privátdetektiv magáénak tud lehagatokészüléket ami ezen az elven müködik.




> "nagyon sok olyan energia típus van ami a tudomány számára nem hogy ismert de még csak nem is mérhető?"


 
A viz egy különösen érdekes vegyület, több mint 60 anomaliával rendelkezik aminek az elmesélésvel megkiméllek benneteket de elmesélnék egy fogadást amivel jol lehet szorakoztatni egy partyt.

*Fogadjunk, hogy* két csésze cukrot fellehet oldani egy csésze vizbe anélkül, hogy a vizespohár tulcsordulna!  

*1 csésze cukor + 1 csésze cukor + 1 csésze viz = 1 csésze cukros-viz*










(Mivel a feloldodás idövel jár egyszerübb az anyagokat kimérve egy lábosba összekeverni, esetleg melegiteni és a feloldodás után az azonos méretü csészébe önteni.)


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 2)

Ernoe írta:


> A viz egy különösen érdekes vegyület, több mint 60 anomaliával rendelkezik aminek az elmesélésvel megkiméllek benneteket de elmesélnék egy fogadást amivel jol lehet szorakoztatni egy partyt.



Nem kell ennyire kíméletesnek lenned... Légyszíves, sorold fel....


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 2)

> Nem kell ennyire kíméletesnek lenned... Légyszíves, sorold fel....


*Kedves Lady Freya*, te elakarod rabolni a hétvégémet? 

Egy két kevésbé ismertet majd felsorolok.

*Kedves Aer.*

En a képeket Kenneth G. Libbrecht-töl, egy Californiai Hopehelykutatotol vettem.






A vizgözben kialakul* egy elsö hatszög* és az utána hozzája kapcsolodo vizmolekuláknak nem marad más hátra mind, hogy kövessék a megadott srukturát. 

Ha megváltozik a hömérséklet és a páratartalom *az "ös-hopehely"* körül, mondjuk mert a felhöbe szél fuj, akkor izgalmas dolgog kezdenek történni: A hatszögletü épitmény elkezd nöni, vastagodni, szélesedni, a közepén keletkezik egy lyuk, vagy karjai nönek, amik komplex páfrányszerü képzödményeket hoznak létre. 
Szoval egy individuális élettörténet jön létre.

*A hopelyhek "állatkertjén" épp annyira rajta van az evolutio nyoma mint az álltalunk élönek nevezett lényeken.*

Látod te most azt mondod "szellem van a burokba befogva," én pedig azt mondtam, hogy *az élö és élettelen között elmosodik a határ.* Az eredmény ugyan az, csak a második esetben az érvek egymásra támaszkodnak és nem a levegöben lognak.

Már maga a viz, a cseppképzödésével, az anomáliákkal olyan sajátságos, hogy nem kezelhetjük öt ugy mint egyenletesen lecsiszolt, homogén kockát. 
A fehérjék, aminosavak, DNA keletkezése minden bizonnyal sokkal valoszinübb mint amit "buta" golyok permutácioja mutat. 

A természetben nem lesz minden kiprobálva, az összes eset száma nem egy fakultät (fakultás, sorakozási lehetöségek száma), a vegyületek nem hajlandoak mindenkivel "pározni", söt még morfologiaia meggondolásaik is vannak (misszionárus állás valoszinüleg elönyben részesitve ) látjuk a jégkockánál.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 2)

Kedves ernoe, a hópehely képzés alapvetően 6 ág mentén zajlik, azonban nem tudom hogy hogy jön ide az öt águ csillag a baloldali ideológiákat leszámítva.
Nem egy és nem kép készült példának okáért a felismerhetetlenségig eltorzult amorf fagyásokról, ez mit jelent?
Akárhogy nézem a strukturáltság, a szabályosság pozitív behatásokhoz fűződik, a kaotikus, amorf fagyások negatívhoz. Ennyi lett bizonyítva a kísérletekkel és nem az hogy a víz képes neked önarcképpé fagyni ha eléggé koncentrálsz.

Itt van egy elmélet.
Ha nem értesz vele egyet akkor bizonyítsd az ellenkezőjét gyakorlatban. 

Én nyitott vagyok (hogy a szavaiddal éljek) a "jobb magyarázatokra" is, azonban te se érts félre amikor azt mondom hogy ebbe a kategóriába a Beethoven szimfóniáknak nem sok beleszólásuk van.



Ernoe írta:


> A vizgözben kialakul* egy elsö hatszög* és az utána hozzája kapcsolodo vizmolekuláknak nem marad más hátra mind, hogy kövessék a megadott srukturát.








Megmutatnád ebben pl hol a hatszög vagy a kényszer hogy kövessék a molekulák az előre megadott mintát?

Túl egyszerűen képzeled el az anyag viselkedést molekuláris szinten ernoe.​


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 2)

Amúgy meg gondolkodom, gondolkodom...
Az ember, _a kutatók, a tudósok_ *anomáliának* neveznek jelenségeket, amit a *természet* produkál.... Végülis _logikus_: a víz a hülye, hogy nem úgy viselkedik, mint ahogy _elvárható_ lenne tőle... :lol: :lol:


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 2)

Ernoe írta:


> *Ha gondolatokkal, vagy rábeszéléssel* sikerülne neked öt-águ-csillagu hopelyheket képezned akkor belátnám, hogy a hopehelynek van lelke ami a kérésedet meghallgatta.


Az anyagelvű magyarázat (a te vesszőparipád) az életet és a szellemet az anyag törvényeiből próbálja levezetni, arra csökkenteni és pont ebből adódnak ellentmondások. Tehát ellentmondás alapja, hogy két ellentétes irányú folyamatot azonos okokra vezet vissza, amikor az evolúciót az anyag törvényeiből értelmezi, holott azt éppen annak ellenkezője, a hanyatlás (megsemmisülés pusztulás) jellemzi. Ugyanis az energiaátalakulások fő iránya az erők rendezetlenségéhez (hő), illetve lekötődéséhez (tömeg) vezet a devolúció irányába: egyirányú folyamat. Az anyagi lét törvényei nem az élet, hanem a bomlás: a halál irányában hatnak!

Ergo a halált éppen az élő egység szervezett rendjének felbomlása okozza, amelyben a természettörvények dominálnak. A természettörvények így hatásuknál fogva ellentétesek az élet törvényeivel.
Az élet törvénye éppen az, hogy egy magasabb szintről rendezze, és összhangba hozza az egységet alkotó elemeket egy speciális cél érdekében. Ez a hatás a természettörvények célszerű koordinálásán alapul, és nem lehet attól független.
Így a földi élet keletkezése és evolúciója egyértelműen a Szellem (Isten) teremtő munkáját és egyben a Szellem elsődlegességét tükrözi, hiszen az élet nem az anyag, hanem a Szellem ismérve.

Aquinói Tamás írja: "Lehetetlen, hogy bizonyos ellentétes és egymással összhangban nem levő dolgok mindig vagy legalábbis többnyire egyetlen rendbe kovácsolódjanak, hacsak nem valamiféle irányítónak az erejében, amely összességüket és az egyeseket arra képesíti, hogy meghatározott célra irányu ljanak" (Summa contra Gentiles I. 13.).


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 2)

Érdekes megfogalmazás red. Azt hiszem nem véletlen hogy a mai napig nincs érvényes és általánosan elfogadott definíció az élet fogalmára.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Érdekes megfogalmazás red. Azt hiszem nem véletlen hogy a mai napig nincs érvényes és általánosan elfogadott definíció az élet fogalmára.


 
Odaát biztosan fogjuk tudni, de akkor már minek?


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 2)

Ernoe írta:


> Mi lenne ha az egyszerübbtöl a komplikáltabb felé gondolkodnánk.


Ugyvan Ernoe. Az egysejtu ostoros allatka sejt felepitese es mukodese baromi bonyolult. Persze a millio evek, anyag veletlenszeru osszeszervezodese, stb.
Ezekutan en azt szeretnem tudni, miert nem talalunk sokkal egyszerubb anyagszervezodeseket? Gondolok itt a termeszetben veletlenszeruen elofordulo viharkabatra, papirzsebkendore vagy golyostollra es biciklire (ha mar a komplikaltabb fele gondolkodunk)?

Valaki eccer aszonta, hogy turmixoljal le egy bekat. Ebben a leben minden epitokove az eletnek megvan az aminosavaktol a feherjeken keresztul a genetikai kodokig. Tedd ki a napra vagy tizmillio evre es nezd meg hogy kaptal-e egy bekat?

Amikor legkozelebb belekanalazol a pentek esti gulyaslevesbe, nem arra fox gondolni, hogy ez az anyagok veletlenszeru osszerendezodesenek eredmenye, hanem feltetelezel egy ertelmes szakacsot......


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Akik kicsit jártasabbak Masaru Emoto munkásságában tudják hogy egy ugyan azon anyag szerkezeti tulajdonságaival foglalkozik. Leghíresebb munkája azonban mégis a víz kristály fotózáshoz kapcsolódik.
> 
> A kísérletek többnyire az egyes anyagok "mentális" tároló kapacitására és/vagy képességére vonatkoztak, így a víz esetében közvetlenül a fagyasztás és fotózás előtt egyetlen szónak teszi ki a mintákat. Az eredmények magukért beszélnek:
> 
> ...


 
Amióta megnyitottad ezt a topikot tudathasadásos állapotban leledzem. A vízről, a folyékony állapotban levő vízben lejátszódó folyamatokról, egyensűlyokról, a kristályosodás folyamatáról, a kristályok felépítéséről, a bennük ható erőkről régesrégen, de alapos kiképzést kaptam. Masaru Emoto képeivel már találkoztam és a régi tanulmányok tükrében enyhén szólva is gyanúsnak találtam őket. 
A topikod hatására kezdtem el gondolkodni azon, hogy esetleg mégis lehetséges, hogy a dolgok úgy igazak, ahogyan Masaru Emoto leírta. Hiszen magam is dolgozom energiával, aminek isteni eredetet (kozmikus eredetet) tulajdonítok, miért lenne lehetetlen ezzel az energiával a viz kristályosodását is befolyásolni? Meggyőzve mégsem érzem magam. 

Nem igazán világos, hogy Masaru Emoto szerint a víznek, mint folyadéknak milyen tulajdonságát jellemzi a kristályforma, amiben megfagy. Az élet, az élőlények szempontjából pedig a folyékony víz tulajdonságai a mérvadók.

Nem világos, hogy a desztillált vízzel végzett kísérletek egy az egyben átvihetők-e az élőlények testében levő vízre. Az utóbbi ugyanis számtalan oldott anyagot tartalmaz, ami jelentősen megváltoztatja az őket oldatban tartó víz szerkezetét és ezzel a kristályosodási tulajdonságait is.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 2)

hangya1944 írta:


> Amióta megnyitottad ezt a topikot tudathasadásos állapotban leledzem. A vízről, a folyékony állapotban levő vízben lejátszódó folyamatokról, egyensűlyokról, a kristályosodás folyamatáról, a kristályok felépítéséről, a bennük ható erőkről régesrégen, de alapos kiképzést kaptam. Masaru Emoto képeivel már találkoztam és a régi tanulmányok tükrében enyhén szólva is gyanúsnak találtam őket.
> A topikod hatására kezdtem el gondolkodni azon, hogy esetleg mégis lehetséges, hogy a dolgok úgy igazak, ahogyan Masaru Emoto leírta. Hiszen magam is dolgozom energiával, aminek isteni eredetet (kozmikus eredetet) tulajdonítok, miért lenne lehetetlen ezzel az energiával a viz kristályosodását is befolyásolni? Meggyőzve mégsem érzem magam.
> 
> Nem igazán világos, hogy Masaru Emoto szerint a víznek, mint folyadéknak milyen tulajdonságát jellemzi a kristályforma, amiben megfagy. Az élet, az élőlények szempontjából pedig a folyékony víz tulajdonságai a mérvadók.
> ...


Nos a téma gerincét a megfigyelések és az azok közti összefüggések adják.

A víz kristályosodási szerkezete normális körülmények között a 6 szög. Természetesen rengeteg az amorf avagy nem egyenletesen kialakult kristály is, de összességében mindegyik többé kevésbé követi ezt az irányelvet.
Vannak azonban extrém amorf esetek ahol a szerveződés semmilyen szinten nem kimutatható.

Ha eltekintünk a víztől és figyelembe vesszük az élőlényeken végzett kísérleteket így példának okáért a rízs palántákat, akkor a folyamat valamilyen szinten alátámasztást nyer.
Akárhányszor is végezzük el a kísérletet azok az élőlények amiket negatív behatásokkal kezelünk alapvetően rosszul reagálnak és az életképességük is romlik. Ez néha olyan szinten is képes megnyilvánulni hogy az adott élőlény meghal.

Halál, pedig egy újjal sem értünk hozzá, tápláltuk, gondoztuk, csak éppen úgy gyűlöltük ahogy azt gyűlölni lehet.
Az elmélet ez mögött a következő: Minden élőlény egy makro kozmoszt képvisel. A bennünk lejátszódó szellemi folyamatok nagyban hasonlítanak a fizika törvényeire. Amikor valaki akire felnézünk vagy akitől függünk gyűlölettel tekint ránk akkor átvesszük ezt az érzést és magunkban tovább erősítjük.
A legjobb példa erre a gyerek amelynek még nincs önálló értékrendje.
Pszichológiai tény hogy ha egy gyereket személyiség bomlasztóan erős negatív hatások érnek, így például szülők elválása, ok nélküli verés, fizikai/szellemi terror stb... az magában fogja keresni a kiváltó okot. Anyu/apu nem szeret mert [...]. Figyeld meg hogy nem külső indokot fog megjelölni hanem belsőt. Anyu nem szeret mert buta vagyok stb. Az önértékelés folyamatosan csökken.
Ez depresszióba és egyéb mentális betegségekbe torkollik amely meglepő módon még szaknyelven is úgy van jelölve hogy a szellemi egyensúly felborulása. Akkor tehát absztrakt, kaotikus módon fejlődik előre a személyiség akár a negatív hatásoknak kitett vízben a kristály?
Az élettani hatásokkal pedig mindenki tisztában lehet bármilyen a témába vágó orvosi szakkönyvből. Az egészséget már a stressz is rontja, a mániákus depresszió és a hasonló finomságok pedig már az élet és halál közti határt feszegetik mert az önellátásra, az önértékelésre képtelenné teszik az embert.

Visszatérve a témára, egyáltalán nem bizonyított hogy a víznek bármilyen intelligenciája lenne. A tény csupán egy kölcsönhatás létezése. A konklúziókat mindenki le tudja vonni saját maga.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Október 2)

Ismét sziasztok!
Ha egy kristályt beteszünk egy pohár vízbe akkor is megváltozik a víz szerkezete mivel felveszi annak a kristálynak a rezgését, és gyógyítólag tud hatni a szervezetünkre ha megisszuk azt.
Viszont ha negatívan gondolunk a kristályos vízre, (vagy épp negatív gondolataink vannak, vagy rossz passzban vagyunk a pohár víz közelében) akkor nem veszi fel a víz a kristály gyógyító tulajdonságát az-az a rezgését? 
Bocs ha nem jó helyen teszem fel a kérdésem.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 3)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Ismét sziasztok!
> Ha egy kristályt beteszünk egy pohár vízbe akkor is megváltozik a víz szerkezete mivel felveszi annak a kristálynak a rezgését, és gyógyítólag tud hatni a szervezetünkre ha megisszuk azt.
> Viszont ha negatívan gondolunk a kristályos vízre, (vagy épp negatív gondolataink vannak, vagy rossz passzban vagyunk a pohár víz közelében) akkor nem veszi fel a víz a kristály gyógyító tulajdonságát az-az a rezgését?
> Bocs ha nem jó helyen teszem fel a kérdésem.



Érdekes amit írtál. Nem a víz programozásra gondolsz véletlen? Továbbá a gondolataink pl. a vízről, akár negatív, akár pozitív, ez is mind érdekes. Hallottam már ilyen kísérletről agykontroll téren.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 3)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Ismét sziasztok!
> Ha egy kristályt beteszünk egy pohár vízbe akkor is megváltozik a víz szerkezete mivel felveszi annak a kristálynak a rezgését, és gyógyítólag tud hatni a szervezetünkre ha megisszuk azt.
> Viszont ha negatívan gondolunk a kristályos vízre, (vagy épp negatív gondolataink vannak, vagy rossz passzban vagyunk a pohár víz közelében) akkor nem veszi fel a víz a kristály gyógyító tulajdonságát az-az a rezgését?
> Bocs ha nem jó helyen teszem fel a kérdésem.


A kristályok felvehetnek bármilyen "töltést". Épp ezért ajánlott csak és kizárólag olyan állapotban "programozni" amikor arra megfelelő hangulatban vagyunk.
Máskülönben akár negatív dolgokat is adhatsz át.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 3)

> Amúgy meg gondolkodom, gondolkodom...





> Az ember, _a kutatók, a tudósok_ *anomáliának* neveznek jelenségeket, amit a *természet* produkál.... Végülis _logikus_: a víz a hülye, hogy nem úgy viselkedik, mint ahogy _elvárható_ lenne tőle..


*Kedves Lady Freya*

A viz az egyetlen vegyület a Földön ami mindhárom állapotban megtalálhato: *gáz, folyadék és szilárd.*

A anomáli megjegyzés nem azt jelenti, hogy haragudnánk a vizre mert másképp viselkedik.

Igaz a Titanik utasai jobban örültek volna ha a viz szilárd állapotban tömörebb lett volna mint folyékonyan. 







*De maradjunk csak a topik témájánál*, az álltudománynál, az ezoterikus butitásnál.

Masaru Emoto szerint *a viz egy élölény ami érzésekre reagál* aminek a kémia és fizika teljesen elentmond. 

*Az ilyen "félreértések" ügye a ezoterika malmára hajtják a vizet* 
és rögtön beindult az "élö-vizzel valo kereskedés"







Különössen *a teleholdnál palackozott viz nagyon értékes*, 6 EURO literje. 

Csak annak aki még nem vette volna észre erröl szol a topik. kiss

Az ilyen vizkereskedés *anyagilag jövedelmezö* mindaddig amig balekot lehet hozzá találni 
és csak addig amig valamilyen biroság nem kényszeriti a forgalmazot kártéritésre. 

Ezzel nem akarok senkit lebeszélni a tiszta viz ivásárol de az, hogy a holdfényben 
palackozott viz borreliose és rák ellen egy gyogyszer lenne az több mint hiszékenység.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

Barbinak (is)


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

Ezt pedig azért mert egyszerűen szép.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 3)

http://www.geographic.hu/images/napihirek/8711.jpg


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Október 3)




----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 3)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Lady Freya*
> A viz az egyetlen vegyület a Földön ami mindhárom állapotban megtalálhato: *gáz, folyadék és szilárd.*
> A anomáli megjegyzés nem azt jelenti, hogy haragudnánk a vizre mert másképp viselkedik.


Bátorkodnám megjegyezni hogy most megint saját magadnak mondasz ellent. Egész eddig a víz struktúráról volt szó. Ennek megemlítése folyékony, mi több légnemü halmazállapotban nagyon érdekes ötlet csak kár hogy nincs miről beszélnünk.
Az sem mellékes szempont hogy a halmazállapot változás nem anomália hanem tulajdonság. A kettő között a kiszámíthatatlanság a különbség mint azt te is tudod.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Október 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A kristályok felvehetnek bármilyen "töltést". Épp ezért ajánlott csak és kizárólag olyan állapotban "programozni" amikor arra megfelelő hangulatban vagyunk.
> Máskülönben akár negatív dolgokat is adhatsz át.


Köszönöm a válaszod.
Ja és a kristályt sem árt előtte megtisztítani (sós vízben tartva pár napig, ha jól tudom).


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 3)

*Hoztam egy is olvasnivalót...*

*... meg ezt is...*


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 3)

Érdekes a dihidrogén monoxidról szóló kis cikk. Plusz egy anyag ami globális pusztításra képes


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 4)

Elvegezte valaki Masaru Emoto kiserletet a rizzsel?

Utolso 1 perc.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 4)

oliyboty írta:


> Szintúgy!!  Aztán beszámolni ám róla nekünk.   Már elkezdted, vagy most fogod hamarosan? kiss


 
Nincs itthon csavaros uvegem. 
Par nap mulva kezdem.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 4)

Mi van má? A galambok sem repülnek?

Nekem eddig Masuro neve totál ismeretlen volt. A víz kristályosodásáról hallottam már valahol valamikor ezért utánna néztem. 
No nézzük a víz kezelésének egyébb módjait.
-Színekkel besugárzott víz. Más érzetű az íztelen kék és a zőld stb-vel kezelt víz-
Ezt onnan tudom hogy fogalmam sem volt hogy kezelt vizet iszom és mégis voltak különbségek és a kezeletlen vizet is felismertem.
-A kristályokkal kezelt víz szintén más érzetű függően milyen kristállyal kezelték.
-aztán a próba eressz a csapból két üvegbe ugyanannyi vizet egyikere írd rá szeretlek a másikra meg valami fertelmet két napig beszélgess a vizeiddel a felcimkézés szerint aztán meg lehet kóstolni.
- Az emberi "vizeshordókkal" is kísérletezhetsz hasonlóléppen.
Nem olyan nagy baj az ha valamit nem hiszel? Még az sem ha bezárod az elmédet rajtad kívül is sokan megteszik a rugalmatlanság és az energiacsemegézésed már érdekesebb ....


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 4)

Akkor van két egyforma poharad egyiket töltsd meg vízzel a másikat hagyd üresen. Gondolatban beszélgess mind kettővel lehet ugyan az a téma ami neked jólesik. Kóstold meg a vizedet és az üres poharadban lévő ürességet itt milyen íz hatást fogsz érezni. Szerintem hasonlót mint a víznél mert ugyanazokkal a gondolatokkal álltál mind két eseményhez. Viccnek gondolnád amiről beszélek tévedésben vagy sokan tudnak üres pohárból és edényből inni és enni keleten nagy hagyománya van ennek és a kő nézéséről el ne feledkezzem. Francia embert kínoztak a németek a 2háborúban. Olyan helységben ahol létre tudtak rövid időn belül ellentétes hőmérsékletet amikor hideg volt a személyünk melegbe képzelte magát amikor meleg volt hidegbe képzelte magát túl élte a kínzást és megérte a háború végét is. Kérdem tudsz üres pohárból vizet inni? A válaszom igen!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Akik kicsit jártasabbak Masaru Emoto munkásságában tudják hogy egy ugyan azon anyag szerkezeti tulajdonságaival foglalkozik. Leghíresebb munkája azonban mégis a víz kristály fotózáshoz kapcsolódik.


Előszöris nagyon örülök, hogy hoztál egy új és nagyon érdekes témát. Bocs, hogy kicsit későn szállok be a beszélgetésbe, de egy másik topicon tapasztalt élmények erősen szkeptikussá tettek. Mindegy. Lényeg, hogy újra gondolkodunk!

Ami Emoto munkásságát illeti, valóban nagyon lenyűgöző dolgokat állít (láttam előadását és olvastam _Üzenetek a vízből_ c. könyvét miután láttam azt a csodálatos szegmenst a "_Mi a @#$%^-t tudunk?_" című filmben). Felizgatott a téma, és én is jobban utána akartam járni. No hát itt került elém némi akadálykristály. Ugyanis eddíg semmi független kutatás vagy laboratórium nem támasztotta alá azokat az eredményeket, amiket Emoto publikált.

Annak ellenére, hogy az idealista bennem azt akarja, legyen Emotonak teljesen igaza, és valóban ennyire egyszerű módon igazolható legyen az emberi gondolatnak az anyagra való hatása, műszaki (elektromágneses terek és alkalmazások) végzettségem azt követeli, a kisérleteket más helyeken, mások által is el kell tudni végezni azonos eredménnyel ahhoz, hogy általánosan elfogadható legyen a konklúzió.

A fura persze, hogy Emoto kisérleteiben nem annyira a szavak, a fizikai tárgyak (pl. üvegre ragasztott címke), hanem inkább a leírt szavakban hordozott "töltések", szándékok, amik a változást hivatalosan előidézik. Ezt pedig nem lehet egykönnyen kétszeresen vak kisérletekkel igazolni. Hisz hogyan lehetne kontrollálni, hogy Te meg Én pontosan ugyanazt az érzelmi töltést adjuk át egy kifejezésnek?

Szóval egyelőre számomra csak annyi marad, hogy lelkes szurkoló vagyok, aki abban bízik, valahogy előbb-utóbb igazolódik Emoto állítása, és képesek leszünk gondolataink erejét valamiképpen az emberiség javára felhasználni.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 4)

redlion írta:


> ...Szerintem a gondolat adott frekvencián rezgő, saját mértékű tudatossággal rendelkező élő energia. (Huhh, de nehéz volt egy mondatban leirnom)


Valami hasonló, ahogy én is látom. Egy új "tudomány" a noetika (Noetic theory, noëtics) foglalkozik ezzel a témával behatóbban, de bár az eredmények bár rendkívül igéretesek, mivel a kisérletek nagyon nehezen ismételhetők, egyelőre nagy bizonytalansággal kezelendők.



redlion írta:


> ...Agyi kutatások szerint a tiszta gondolat rezgése 4-5 billió Hz-es rezgés között van, ez a híres arany középút, ez az OM rezgése is. Amikor ez épít fel minket, tudatosan már nem teszünk rosszat.


Gyanítom, hogy nem billió, hanem millárd, amire gondolsz. Van valami forrásod?



redlion írta:


> ...Amikor valódi hit és a jószívűség tölti be valónkat, a két rezgés automatikusan kiadja a szeretet rezgését.


Nagyon szép gondolat, bár nem tudom, hogyan lehetne ennek valósságáról meggyőződni.



redlion írta:


> ...Még a legkeményebbnek tűnő anyagban is állandó rezgésben vannak a molekulák, s ugyanez igaz a fényre, a melegre vagy az energiára.


A fényre ez nem igaz. A fény egy teljesen más természetű jelenség (pl. nincs köze molekulák rezgéséhez).



redlion írta:


> ...Albert Einstein szerint az anyagot is át lehet alakítani energiává és az energiát anyaggá, hiszen az anyag is csupán az energia egy különleges megjelenési formája.


Mielőtt túl messzire kalandozunk ezen a gondolaton, hadd említsem meg, Einstein anyag(tömeg)-energia ekvivalenciáról beszélt. Azaz arról, hogy bizonyos fizikai egyenletekben szerepük felcserélhető. Nem arról, hogy lehetséges-e pl. bizonyos mennyiségű hőenergiát ilyen vagy olyan anyaggá alakítani.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 4)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Előszöris nagyon örülök, hogy hoztál egy új és nagyon érdekes témát. Bocs, hogy kicsit későn szállok be a beszélgetésbe, de egy másik topicon tapasztalt élmények erősen szkeptikussá tettek. Mindegy. Lényeg, hogy újra gondolkodunk!
> 
> Ami Emoto munkásságát illeti, valóban nagyon lenyűgöző dolgokat állít (láttam előadását és olvastam _Üzenetek a vízből_ c. könyvét miután láttam azt a csodálatos szegmenst a "_Mi a @#$%^-t tudunk?_" című filmben). Felizgatott a téma, és én is jobban utána akartam járni. No hát itt került elém némi akadálykristály. Ugyanis eddíg semmi független kutatás vagy laboratórium nem támasztotta alá azokat az eredményeket, amiket Emoto publikált.
> 
> ...



Természetesen ebben egyetértek veled.
A kísérletben nem a gramatika vagy nyelvtan számít hiszen eleve nem abból indulunk ki hogy a víz majd elolvassa amit írunk neki, esetleg logikai úton megpróbálja kikövetkeztetni azt amit mondunk és ettől egyszeribe rossz kedve kerekedik.

A kísérlet ahogy magad is írod a töltésekre avagy szándékokra való reagálásról szól. Egy sokkal alap szintűbb és sokkalta dominánsabb dologról mint a verbális kommunikáció vagy a logika.
Ez az impresszió és az érzelmek tartománya ahol a logika mint olyan nem kap szerepet.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 4)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Gyanítom, hogy nem billió, hanem millárd, amire gondolsz. Van valami forrásod?


Érdekes de tudtad hogy a milliárd angolul billion? 
Én speciel csak szótárazás után szembesültem vele.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 4)

Emoto kísérleteit szívesen elfogadná az ember, mert beleillik egy metafizikus gondolkodásmódba, de valóban áltudományként van elkönyvelve a tudományos életben. A National Geografic véleménye nem éppen mérvadó, de ebben a cikkben: http://www.geographic.hu/index.php?act=napi&id=10916 egy-két méltányolható kifogást felhoz a kísérletekkel szemben. Ezen kívül csak a filmekről, Emoto könyveiről lehet ismertetőket találni, ami már csak üzlet, ezért nem árt egy kis kételkedés. 

Azért az elgondolkodtató, hogy növényekkel is folytattak hasonló kísérleteket és ugyanilyen meglepő eredményre jutottak, mint Emoto a vízzel. 

Még Darwin is játszott a fagottján valamiféle zenét a mimózájának.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 4)

Egyébként ezt a hihetetlen szkepticizmust nem feltétlen értem ha azt veszed hogy a blikk épp a múltkor írt róla hogy valamelyik hús üzem zenészeket vett fel hogy klasszikusokat játszanak az érlelődő hús árunak.

Továbbá tény és való hogy az élő kísérletek alá támasztották Emoto munkásságát, de elolvasom a mellékelt cikket is.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 4)

Nos, átolvastam a cikket, vitára lehet bocsátani. A legnagyobb problémát annak tartom hogy tételes kísérlet bizonyítás vagy ellen bizonyításra nem történt. Továbbá a felhozott pontok nem feltétlen egyeznek Masaru Emoto viselkedésével.

Tételesen arra gondolok hogy jó pár kuruzsló és egyéb egyén tett már próbálkozást ilyen és ehhez hasonló dolgok keresztülvitelével azonban ők tipikusan az időhúzásra játszottak, mert tudatában voltak annak hogy a turpisság előbb utóbb kiderül.
Megpróbálták minél egyirányúbban minél kevesebb információval ellátni az embereket, ezzel szemben Masaru Emoto maga hívja fel a figyelmet rá hogy ez egy otthon is bármikor elvégezhető kísérlet legyen az akár élő növény akár szimpla "erjeszthető" állapotba hozott rizses víz.

Azonban lássuk tételesen a cikket:

A szkepticizmus a jól bevált körökön halad keresztül. Az első a tudós szavahihetőségének és hozzáértésének aláásása:



> Masaru Emoto akadémiai szintű tudományos képzésben nem részesült. A Yokohamai Egyetem bölcsészettudományi karán nemzetközi kapcsolatok szakon szerzett képesítést, 1992-ben pedig a Nemzetközi Szabadegyetemen alternatív gyógyászati diplomát szerzett.


Érdemes megfigyelni hogy bár akadémia szintű képzésről beszélünk és alternatív gyógyászatról ennek ellenére az író ragaszkodik a kijelentéshez miszerint ez még bőven alul képzettségnek számít:


> A magas színvonalú természettudományos képzés hiánya természetesen nem bűn, azonban a fizikai jelenségek pontos megfigyeléséhez nélkülözhetetlen a tudományosság kritériumainak betartása. Ez kiváltképp követendő olyan esetekben, amikor olyan ingoványos talajon lavíroz a kutató, mint az emberi psziché és az elemi fizikai jelenségek közötti hipotetikus kapcsolat. Sokan megbízhatóságának rovására írják, hogy egy fizikai jelenség megfigyelése során elmulasztja a megfigyelő kontójára írható torzítási hiba lehetőségének minimalizálását.


Ezek után még elnézőnek állítja be ön-ön magát hogy egy ennyire alul képzett embernél érthető hogy nem minden megy a nagykönyv szerint.
Arra azonban hogy miért nem lehetnek eredeti ötletei vagy hozzáértő véleménye egy embernek 50 diploma nélkül választ nem kapunk.

A következő kritika egy meglehetősen közhelyes paradoxon amelyben Masaru Emoto szemére vetik hogy tudatosan kívánta elérni az eredményeket és nem pártatlanul avagy semleges pozícióból mint puszta megfigyelő:


> Így például semmi nem igazolja, hogy az általa közölt fotók nem a szerző tudatos vagy tudatalatti választását tükrözik-e. Ezt a vitát Emoto azzal a kijelentéssel zárta le, hogy nem tart igényt vak próbára (ami a vizsgáló elfogulatlanságát lenne hivatott megőrizni); hite szerint ugyanis „a vízkristályok fényképezésekor a kutató esztétikai érzéke és karaktere a legfontosabb tényező”. Emoto munkatársainak megválogatásakor is azokat részesíti előnyben, akik nem zavarják negatív gondolataikkal a kísérletet, a korábbi tudományos tapasztalat csak másodlagos szempont.


Ebben az esetben ahol az akarat és a tudatalatti a kísérlet gerincét képezi tényleg érdekes dolog lenne megismételni az egészet azok nélkül.
Ez elég demagóg hozzáállás szerény véleményem szerint ami túl lő a szkepticizmus határain és inkább az alaptalan tagadás felé hajlik.

Végezetül pedig fel van hozva a hiányos adatközlés amit szintén nem egészen értek annak fényében hogy minden tudós a legszembetűnőbb és legdrámaibb ellentétekkel kívánja szemléltetni munkásságát és nem a félreérthető képekkel amit a kedves táraik még inkább félre fognak magyarázni.

Persze ettől függetlenül nyitva áll hogy Emoto egy kuruzsló, azonban ez ebből a cikkből semmilyen szinten nem derül ki. A National Geographic-tól az ember legalább annyit elvárna hogy megpróbálja megismételni valamilyen szinten a kísérletet és nem egy ennyire személyes impresszióra felépülő irományt ad le.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Érdekes de tudtad hogy a milliárd angolul billion?


Igen, Észak-Amerikában.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 5)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Gyanítom, hogy nem billió, hanem millárd, amire gondolsz. Van valami forrásod?


Igazad van elsiklottam felette!
A forrásom: The Musicality of Living Processes
Warren J. Hamerman
A student of living processes reports on new discoveries in the harmonic “tuning” of the biological domain, with DNA as the tuning fork, precisely 42 octaves above middle C.
Röviden: Warren J. Hamerman arról ír, hogy az emberi test szerves anyaga olyan frekvenciájú hangot gerjeszt, amely 42 oktávval a középső C (a zongora klaviatúrájának közepe melletti billentyű) feletti hangnak feleltethető meg. 
A középső C a modern szabvány szerint körülbelül 262 Hz, tehát ez a hang durván 570 milliárd Hz lehet. Mivel a Hz másodpercenkénti rezgésszám, ez azt jelenti, hogy az ember 570 milliárdszor rezeg egy másodperc alatt, vagyis elképzelhetetlenül nagy számmal kifejezhető mértékben. 
Nehéz elképzelni 42 oktávot, és megérteni, milyen iszonyat változatos és egyedülálló az ember frekvenciája. 
Warren J. Hamerman szerint az ember egy világegyetemet hordoz magában, amely egymást átfedő frekvenciával kozmikus méretű 'szimfóniát' hoz létre.



FagyisSzent írta:


> Nagyon szép gondolat, bár nem tudom, hogyan lehetne ennek valósságáról meggyőződni.


Hát tudod, tölem csak a szokásos:grin:
1Jn 4,7 - töl :Szeretteim, szeressük egymást: mert a szeretet az Istentől van; és mindaz, a ki szeret, az Istentől született, és ismeri az Istent.
1Jn 4,21-ig :Az a parancsolatunk is van ő tőle, hogy a ki szereti az Istent, szeresse a maga atyjafiát is.
Magyarán az Isten szeretet: rámutat az Isten egyik lényeges tulajdonságára, arra, hogy ő a legfőbb jó. 
A szeretetre a görögnek két kifejezése van, az egyik inkább az érzéki oldalára utal a szeretetnek, a másik inkább a jóakaratot (jószivüséget) mutatja. 
Szent János ezt az utóbbi kifejezést (agapé) használja. 
Igy Jézus Krisztus nem más, mint az Isten megtestesült szeretete, és ez a szeretet váltotta meg a világot.



FagyisSzent írta:


> A fényre ez nem igaz. A fény egy teljesen más természetű jelenség (pl. nincs köze molekulák rezgéséhez).


Tudom, a fény egy olyan elektromágneses sugárzás, amik részecskéböl állnak. De állandóan mozgásban vannak, rezegnek.


FagyisSzent írta:


> Mielőtt túl messzire kalandozunk ezen a gondolaton, hadd említsem meg, Einstein anyag(tömeg)-energia ekvivalenciáról beszélt. Azaz arról, hogy bizonyos fizikai egyenletekben szerepük felcserélhető. Nem arról, hogy lehetséges-e pl. bizonyos mennyiségű hőenergiát ilyen vagy olyan anyaggá alakítani.


 Igen arra a hires képletre utaltam (E=mc<SUP>2</SUP>), hát még csak elméletileg működik, gyakorlatban csak az atomi kisérleteknél maghasadásnál igazolódott be, de hát ki tudja mit hoz a jövő...:wink:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 6)

*Kedves mindnyájak*

Nekem az az érzésem, hogy sok ember a világ áttekinthetösége alatt szenved.
Ismeretlen eröknek, végtelennek tünö informatioknak érzi magát kiszolgáltatva
és ebben a globalizált összevisszaságban keres egyszerü magyarázat után.

Ehez jön a tömegspychologiának egy másik alapelve a játékba:
a "titkos kodoknak a közös megoldása", és felbukkan Emoto a vizkristályokkal.

Ez még olyanokat is mozgásbahoz akik szivesen foglalkoznak vallásos témával
de lehetöleg az egyházak nélkül.

En egy objektiv mérlegelést ajánlok, ovni szeretnék mindenkit az euforiátol.

Ahogy látjuk az embernek nemcsak azért kell az életben tanulnia, hogy legyen egy 
doktorátusa és ez hozzásegitse öt az anyagi joléthez (a dokumentumot postán is
meglehet rendelni), hanem azért, hogy képes legyen az elétálalt állitásokat önálloan 
megitélni. 

*Szerintem érdekes lenne az Emoto állitásában levö buktatokövek megvitatása.*







(A feleségem jobban örülne ha Masaru Emoto Certifikálttal ellátot vázákat, bambuszteát 
és raktapaszt kinálnék nektek jo pénzért.) kiss

Ma délben fogják az idelyi fizikai-nobeldij tulajdonosát megnevezni. Emoto?? :!:

Kétlem.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Szerintem érdekes lenne az Emoto állitásában levö buktatokövek megvitatása.*
> 
> 
> (A feleségem jobban örülne ha Masaru Emoto Certifikálttal ellátot vázákat, bambuszteát
> és raktapaszt kinálnék nektek jo pénzért.) kiss.


 
Kezd el Te Ernoe. Pro és kontra.
Magyarázd el akkor nekem, miért nem képes élő rezgésre a klóros agyontisztított szennyvíz? Miként hatnak a halott rezgéstelen anyagok a mi élő rezgésen alapuló szervezetünkben?
Miért van az hogy aki gondolatban feladja a küzdelmet a pl rák ellen, meghal? De tényeken alapuljon.

Meglehet hogy a nejednek igaza van, jól megélnétek a Emoto féle márkajelzésből, de mégis mit vársz el egy olyan emberektől, akinek már a háziorvosok is a fülébe orditanak, hogy NE oltasaa be magát a H1N1 ellen, mert abba döglik bele, de nem! Tömegek állnak rendelkezésre önként a kisérleti nyuszi szerepére.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves mindnyájak*





Ernoe írta:


> Nekem az az érzésem, hogy sok ember a világ áttekinthetösége alatt szenved.
> Ismeretlen eröknek, végtelennek tünö informatioknak érzi magát kiszolgáltatva
> és ebben a globalizált összevisszaságban keres egyszerü magyarázat után.



Érdekes az érzésed a végtelen információval kapcsolatban. Szerintem valóban végtelen az információ.
De a magyarázat egyszerű kell, hogy legyen. Mert minden embernek az a sajátságos dolga hogy felismerje és beteljesítse a saját egyéni "sorsát" mielőtt beleolvadna a közösbe.


Ernoe írta:


> Ehez jön a tömegspychologiának egy másik alapelve a játékba:
> a "titkos kodoknak a közös megoldása", és felbukkan Emoto a vizkristályokkal.



Emotó jó pár éve felbukkant nem csoda, hogy mostanra eljutottuni itt a CH-n is oda hogy megér a téma egy misét esetleg töbet is.


Ernoe írta:


> Ez még olyanokat is mozgásbahoz akik szivesen foglalkoznak vallásos témával
> de lehetöleg az egyházak nélkül..




Hááát hol került ide a vallás? Szeretnél egy topikot ebben a témában? Nosza nyisd meg.
Mit jelent számodra a vallás?
A víz kristályosodása eléggé tudományosnak tűnik nem annyira vallásosnak.
Még akkor is ha nincs eléggé bizonyítva a tudomány által. Ne feledd attól mert nem tapasztaltad meg és nem bizonyították még létezhet és ennek a fordítotja is igaz. Tehát mikor a Szent Tudományod Harcát vívod kérlek vedd ezt figyelembe és elméd, szíved maradjon tágranyílt.


Ernoe írta:


> En egy objektiv mérlegelést ajánlok,..



Várom a Te objectiv mérlegelésed a szubjectiv megtapasztalásaid alapján.



Ernoe írta:


> ovni szeretnék mindenkit az euforiátol...



Még Isten is megengedte a saját megtapasztalások és hibák elkövetését. Te nem Teszed? Ragályos az euforia? 
Miből gondolod hogy ha neked ártalmas másoknak is az




Ernoe írta:


> Ahogy látjuk az embernek nemcsak azért kell az életben tanulnia, hogy legyen egy
> doktorátusa és ez hozzásegitse öt az anyagi joléthez (a dokumentumot postán is
> meglehet rendelni), hanem azért, hogy képes legyen az elétálalt állitásokat önálloan
> megitélni. ..



Ne álltalánosíts Te látod úgy hogy megérte az életedben tanulnod mert most anyagi jólétben élsz.? Apropó vagy Postán rendelted a dokumentumot?Most képzavarba kerültem egy pillanatra.
Az iskolában nem tanították, hogy indent önnálóan kell és lehet megítélni?
Úgy képzeled a mások önnáló megítélését hogy eléjük tárod a te szűrődön átpréselt állításaid és akkor mindenki ítélje meg mert Te azt állítod az a helyes? Csakis az? A kocka sok oldaláról hallottál már?


Ernoe írta:


> *Szerintem érdekes lenne az Emoto állitásában levö buktatokövek megvitatása.*



Tényleg érdekes lenne. Sok a hiányosság az elénktárt adatokban.(én is beidéztem közvetlen a videók után a National Geografic cikkét csak senki nem foglalkozott vele mert mindenki a saját Szent Igazáért harcolt. Te is.
Ismétlem magam várom a *közös eszmecserét, kódfejtést *Bár mintha ez ellen az elején tiltakoztál volna



Ernoe írta:


> (A feleségem jobban örülne ha Masaru Emoto Certifikálttal ellátot vázákat, bambuszteát
> és raktapaszt kinálnék nektek jo pénzért.) kiss.



Tudsz róla, hogy a feleséged rendkivül bölcs asszony? Bár azt hiszem mi itt nem tolonganánk a vázákért miegymásért....


Ernoe írta:


> Ma délben fogják az idelyi fizikai-nobeldij tulajdonosát megnevezni. Emoto?? :!:
> 
> Kétlem.



Ebben egyetértek Veled. Nem ő fogja megkapni, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy elkezdett munkássága, gondolatai és a Szent elragadtatása nem lenne hasznos és bölcs dolog.
Az egyszerü dolgok bölcsessége


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves mindnyájak*
> Nekem az az érzésem, hogy sok ember a világ áttekinthetösége alatt szenved.
> Ismeretlen eröknek, végtelennek tünö informatioknak érzi magát kiszolgáltatva
> és ebben a globalizált összevisszaságban keres egyszerü magyarázat után.
> ...


Kedves ernoe, én szeretek a tényekre hagyatkozni ilyen témákban.
Az elmélet sosem baj amíg azt nem kezelik tényként. Jelen pillanatban a tény az hogy Masaru Emoto munkássága a gyakorlatban működni látszik.

A szavaid inkább tükrözik a rossz vesztes zsörtölődését mintsem egy a tudományokban jártas ember szkepticizmusát. Hogy masaru emoto munkásságából pénzt csinálnak? Mondj valamit amiből nem. Tudtad például hogy a nehézvizet is gyógyászati célokra ajánlják mint valami csodaszert, pedig az nem több egy reaktor hűtővízénél?

Akkor ez most azt jelenti hogy az atomenergia kuruzslás és hazugság?
Kétlem.

Ilyen logikával érvelni nem több mint demagógia.



Ernoe írta:


> Ez még olyanokat is mozgásbahoz akik szivesen foglalkoznak vallásos témával de lehetöleg az egyházak nélkül.
> 
> En egy objektiv mérlegelést ajánlok, ovni szeretnék mindenkit az euforiátol.
> 
> ...



Ezzel egyetértek azonban ez visszafelé is igaz.
A szkepticizmus nem egy irányú dolog, így példának okáért amikor a képedbe dörgölik az új H1N1 vakcinát aminek már most több áldozata van mint magának a vírusnak (!) akkor nem kell térdre borulni hogy ezt a tudomány kreálta, vegyétek és egyétek mert ebben bármikor megbízhatunk.

Furcsa mód a te írásaidban a szkepticizmus teljes és totális egyoldalúság. Nem érdekelnek a gyakorlati tények, vizsgálatok, pusztán az hogy kijelentsd ez baromság.
Talán megfogadhatnád a saját tanácsod és tovább képezhetnéd magad hogy képessé válj a dolgok önálló megítélésére, ahelyett hogy elbújsz a materializmus és az ego vasfüggönye mögé. Az egot sem személyeskedésből írom, de azt nem mondhatom hogy a materializmus mögé, mert még a materializmus sem igazolja az állításaid töredékét sem.

Hát nosza. Bőven van még mit tanulnod neked is.



Ernoe írta:


> *Szerintem érdekes lenne az Emoto állitásában levö buktatokövek megvitatása.*
> 
> (A feleségem jobban örülne ha Masaru Emoto Certifikálttal ellátot vázákat, bambuszteát és raktapaszt kinálnék nektek jo pénzért.) kiss
> Ma délben fogják az idelyi fizikai-nobeldij tulajdonosát megnevezni. Emoto?? :!:
> Kétlem.


Örömmel megvitatnám ernöe, az végre valami olyasmi lenne amiről beszélni is lehet. Akkor hát kezd és sorold, hogy mik a buktató kövek Masaru emoto elméletében és gyakorlati kísérleteiben.


----------



## shanti (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> Masaru Emoto szerint *a viz egy élölény ami érzésekre reagál* aminek a kémia és fizika teljesen elentmond.


Ernő barát!

*Szerinted pedig az Ember "intelligens" anyag, ami szintén van úgy, hogy érzésekre reagál ugye*?....és ha jó kedve van a Józsi anyagnak akkor táncra perdül, a Pisti anyag pedig jókedvében csak vigyorog mint a pereces kutyája meleg zsemlére.
(itt kérek elnézést az itt fórumozó Pistiktől...és a Józsiktól.)


Ebben a kérdésben mi a fizika és a kémia álláspontja? Ellentmond vagy hevesen bólogat?

Vagy netán széttárja a karját(ott még nem tartunk jelligével)?

Amúgy értem az aggódásodat az esetenként ostoba ezoterikus tanítástól...de azért van min csodálkoznunk(tudom Te is teszed)....és a személyes valóságok szempontjából melyik tudomány nem áltudomány?


üdv:ashanti


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 6)

> Tényleg érdekes lenne. Sok a hiányosság az elénktárt adatokban.(én is beidéztem közvetlen a videók után a National Geografic cikkét csak senki nem foglalkozott vele mert mindenki a saját Szent Igazáért harcolt. Te is.



*Kedves Elke*
Szerintem itt senki sem föállásban forumozik, mi csak szorakozni, informálodni járunk ide.
Hosszu videok nézésére, könyvek olvasására ebben a témában csak kevésnek van ideje.
Jobbnak találnám ha mindenki *a saját szavaival összefoglalná a lényeget, hogy tanuljunk
*valamit. Bizonyitásként, vagy akit a dolog mélyebben érdekel utánaolvashat a linkben.




> Hát nosza. Bőven van még mit tanulnod neked is.


*Kedves Atma11*

En is ugy érzem. 



> Örömmel megvitatnám ernöe, az végre valami olyasmi lenne amiről beszélni is lehet. Akkor hát kezd és sorold, hogy mik a buktató kövek Masaru emoto elméletében és gyakorlati kísérleteiben.


Redlion-nak cimezve rögtön indul csak megvacsorázom. kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Elke*
> Szerintem itt senki sem föállásban forumozik, mi csak szorakozni, informálodni járunk ide.
> Hosszu videok nézésére, könyvek olvasására ebben a témában csak kevésnek van ideje.
> Jobbnak találnám ha mindenki *a saját szavaival összefoglalná a lényeget, hogy tanuljunk*
> valamit. Bizonyitásként, vagy akit a dolog mélyebben érdekel utánaolvashat a linkben.


 
Akkor foglald össze a saját szavaiddal és bizonyítsd az ellentételt.
De nem biztos hogy hiteles lesz ha a témát nem nézed meg minél több oldalról és vizsgálod át.
Akkor vegyem úgy, hogy szórakozásból felhergelsz egy csomó embert miközben arra sem veszed a fáradtságot, hogy pár percet odaszánj a téma vizsgálódására. Ám óvnál mindenkit az eufóriától ahogy mondád?


----------



## shanti (2009 Október 6)

Mégvalami:

Nemrég volt szerencsém hallgatni egy mérnöki fizika előadást egy egyetemen ahol a professzor akinek a kutatási területei többek között:
Elem és vegyület félvezetők, heteroátmenetek elektron szerkezetének elméleti vizsgálata, ponthibák okozta változások. 
Nanostruktúrák transzport tulajdonságai. 
Inhomogén mágneses mező okozta spinpolarizáció, óriás mágneses rezonancia hatás két dimenziós elektrongázban. 
Spinpolarizáció híg mágneses szennyezettségű félvezetőkben. ..
stb(hogy mik ezek???)

na mindegy....


...szóval Ő többször használta az* úgy Hisszük kifejezést *egy óra alatt mint én egy év alatt.
Pedig Ő a Fizika tudományok kandidátusa, vendég prof. Svájcban és Belgiumban...
....persze lehet hogy Én használom kevésszer....
*
Tehát ha a fizika tudományában megjelenik a **hisszük kifejezés, akkor mitől nem lesz áltudomány a fizika a Te nézőpontod szerint?*

üdv:ashanti


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 6)

shanti írta:


> Amúgy értem az aggódásodat az esetenként ostoba ezoterikus tanítástól...de azért van min csodálkoznunk(tudom Te is teszed)....és a személyes valóságok szempontjából melyik tudomány nem áltudomány?
> 
> 
> üdv:ashanti



Az idők folyamán rengeteg "áltudományból" lett "valódi" tudomány. Ilyen volt kibernetika, a genetika, pszichológia, a hipnózis orvosi alkalmazása, a szociológia stb. Már el sem hisszük, hogy valaha ez is "áltudomány" volt.

Héjjas István könyvében olvastam, hogy amikor Robert Mayer publikálta az energiamegmaradás törvényét a természettudósok azt mondták, hogy ez „áltudományos spekuláció” és olyan támadások érték, aminek a következtében Mayert több hónapra elmegyógyintézetbe juttatták. 

Az is köztudott, hogy mit műveltek Semmelweis Ignáccal amikor bevezette a klórvizes fertőtlenítést. A tudós orvosok szerint lehetetlen, hogy olyan pici élőlények, mint a mikrobák, kárt tegyenek az emberekben....

Ernő annyira szereti ostorozni a katolikus egyházat, emlegetve azt, hogy a kerékkötői voltak a haladásnak, pedig ugyanezt teszik sokszor az államilag pátyolgatott tudományos élet szereplői is, amikor minősíthetetlen és aljas módszerekkel támadnak mindent, ami nem illik bele a saját elméleteikkel körülsáncolt világukba. Ilyenkor elő jön minden a feltalálóról az a legenyhébb vád, hogy nincs papírja, tudományos fokozata, hogy képzeli, hogy bármit is felfedezhet?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 6)

> "Masaru Emoto egyetlen más kutato tudos.modjára összeköt tudományt és szellemiséget.
> *Az 58 éves orvos és vizionista *Tokyobol misztikus képeivel bebizonyitja a láthatatlan, szellemi világ létezését."
> 
> A mesterrel közösen konstruáltemoto vázát mekkaphatja pottom 95 EURO-ért.
> A váza positiv tulajdonságai.......


*Kedves Shanti*

Ha én ilyeneket olvasok lépten nyomon akkor ez egy *hamis cimekkel valo visszaélés* (Anmaßung) és kitölti a büntetötörvénykönyv kriteriumait, (Strafbar) *egy büntetendö cselekmény.*

Mit gondolsz hogyan érzik magukat igazi orvosok ha mindenki ilyen trükkökkel milliokat képes kaszirozni és ök pedig egy nehéz studiummal a hátuk mögött a betegbiztositok quotumaira vannak rászorulva.

*Ez hallatlan!* Es ha én ezt megemlitem a fairness miatt akkor áskálodo vagyok!


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 6)

Lényeg az, hogy a fizika, főleg a kvantumfizika és az ezoterika - Ernő hiába kapálózik kézzel lábbal ellene - már több ponton összeért és ennek így is kell lenni. 

Elismert, kutatott és létezik a morfogenetikus mező, ami megfoghatatlan dolog, hiszen nincs íze, színe, nem lehet lefényképezni, mint a kristályokat. Mégis hat az élőlényekre, növényekre, állatokra, emberekre, valamilyen módon képes információkat tárolni és "letölteni" mint egy óriási és láthatatlan szerver. Miért ne lehetne ilyen képessége a víznek is?

Szerintem lesz ez még tantárgy az egyetemeken.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 6)

*Kedves redlion*

Te nagyon tudományosan mégy a problematikára mint Emoto, 
de ne fedd, minnél jobban eltávolodik az ember a kaptafátol annál nagyobb a veszély, 
hogy elcsuszik. 

En esküszöm nem fogok neked ujjat mondani csak összefoglalom az egészet, 
a következtetés a te dolgod.

Még a megdörzsölt fésüt és a csapbol folyo vizsugarat sem akarom ujra megemliteni 
a béke kedvéért pedig azzal jol lehetne demonstrálni, hogy a vizmolekulák asszimetrikus 
strukturával rendelkeznek (dipol) ami az egymásmellett elhelyezkedö molekulák 
rendezödését meghatározza.

A lényeg az, hogy 
*egyforma nagyságu dominokat könnyebb "szépen" egymásra rakosgatni, *
könnyebb belöllük várat épiteni mindha dobokockákkal kevernénk.

A "szép" alatt szimetriát értek. *Ennyit a tisztasághoz*.








Te már többször hozzászoltál számitástechnikai problémákhoz ezért nem idegen számodra, 
hogy a számitogép-processzor, a félvezetös memoriák stb. mind-mind un. "*egykristályra"* (Chip) 
épülnek amiknek *az elöállitása borzaszto nagy követelményeket támaszt a tisztasággal *
*szemben. *
*Pedig itt szilárd anyagrol van szo* ami kevésbé diffundál (kevésbé párolog), keveredik a levegövel.







Lehet, hogy a kristálynövesztésnél más eredményt kapsz ha az asszisztensed egy fiatal gonosz nö 
aki Chanel parfüm illatot terjeszt maga körül vagy egy csuppasziv szerzetes aki megázot kutya szagot 
áraszt. *Es ennek az illat az oka és nem a lélek*. 

Miért nem mehettek nök evszázadokon keresztül a borpincébe?

A dominovár épitését kezzel csináljuk, *a kristályok viszont ugy épülnek*, hogy elöbb "felkavarjuk a 
dominokat", laza állapotba hozzuk az anyagot, összekeverjük a molekulákat és hagyjuk "leüllepedni", 
lehülni, egymásra rakodni.

A leüllepedést, *a mollekulák pakoltabb rendezödését rengeteg dolog befolyásolja*. 

Vegyük elöször a legfontosabbat a molekulák közötti belsö eröket amik létezése a vizcsapos jelenettel 
kimutathato. Ha a vizmolekulákat apro mágneseknek képzeled el (fésüs jelenet) akkor világos, hogy 
(ha tudják) iránytüként fogják kiirányitani magukat és egymáshoz "usznak."

A lényeg az, hogy *akkor kapjuk a legnagyobb, legszebb kristályokat ha* a molekuláknak elég idelyük 
és lehetöségük volt a "párválasztáshoz". 

Tehát nem hus-hus férjhez menni az elsö jöttment férfihez hanem a szeretetre várni szép türelemessen. 

Hogy *a lehülés (párválsztás) sebessége* egy faktor láthatjuk abbol, hogy a nagy teleszkoptükröket az 
öntés után lassan hütik le, (évekig tart, talán 1 fok naponta), hogy minnél több megházasodott, 
családját szeretö molekula legyen.

Vagy gondoljunk az elemiiskolás házifeladatra, kandy-cukor növesztéshez a kredenc tetején.

Hogy a rázkodás megzavarja a kristályképzödést nem meglepö. A kristályok bizonyos irányba k
önnyen deformálhatok. Ezért törik az üveg is olyan könnyen pedig az nem is igazi kristály. 
Utalok a piramisépitésnél tárgyaltakra.

*A kristályok fejlödését még a földvonzás is befolyásolja.* 
Ezért igazi nagy kristályokat a világürben a Sajuszon és az ISS-en növesztenek.








*A "szeretetnek" természetesen befolyása van a folyadékokra* csak erröl nem közvetlenül 
az idegrendszeren keresztül, rezgö elektromágneses hullámok utján értesül az anyag, 
hanem a remegö kézünk által. 

Ezért nem teszem a borosüveget a bevásárlokocsiba mert nincs lengéscsillapitoja és összerázza a nedüt.

Ezért válszt magának Emoto "pozitivan gondolkodo" munkatársakat és bocsájt el mindenkit akinek közremüködése "nemkivánatos" eredményekhez vezet. 
Remélem ismert a story hogy hogyan blamálta magát a vizionär egy bizottság elött es erreföl "szabotás" cimén kidobta az asszistenseit.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 6)

Mi van ezzel a vázával? Ezt hol olvastad?

"Masaru Emoto egyetlen más kutato tudos.modjára összeköt tudományt és szellemiséget.
Az 58 éves orvos és vizionista Tokyobol misztikus képeivel bebizonyitja a láthatatlan, szellemi világ létezését."

Érdekes, Ernő, hogy te ezen mennyire felháborodsz! Példának okáért Max Planck (tudod a "planck-állandó" amiről már szóltál vala azt mondta, hogy vizsgálatai alatt sosem találkozott olyan tényezõvel hogy anyag, s hogy számára az anyag kifejezés nem jelent mást, mint egy halom energiát, aminek alakot ad valamilyen intelligens lélek.
Akkor most ignoráljuk Max Planckot is?


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 6)

Nem tudom pontosan hogy akarva vagy akaratlanul van ez a sok csúsztatás az írásaidban ernoe, példának okáért ugye azzal kapcsolatban hogy negyedszer lett elmondva hogy a kísérletben amiről beszélünk nem szerepel se fésű, se rázogatás, se napfény se egyéb. Ettől függetlenül te fésüzöl, napozol meg parkizonozol.
A vizet szilíciumhoz hasonlítod, ami szintúgy érdekes jelenség lenne a gyakorlatban, és akkor az idő faktoron elmélkedsz holott ez is megegyezett a kísérlet minden fázisában.

Szép az írásod, jó az írásod, csak épp olyan dolgokkal próbálod kritizálni ami vagy általánosság vagy annyi köze nincs az adott kísérlethez mint répának a dinnyéhez.

Tételesen nézve, az általad legkiemeltebb faktor az időfaktor volt, lévén az anyagnak akkor van esélye a forma választásra ha arra elég időt hagynak.
Ez tökéletesen igaz, azonban mi köze van a jelen kísérlethez?
A kísérlet során az időfaktor is ugyan az volt, épp ahogy a helyszín, a környezet és a hőmérséklet is lévén egy ugyan azon térben (egymástól 30 cm-re) voltak tárolva a minták.

A szilícium példát sem értem, mert a számítástechnikában a szilíciumot nem növesztik hanem bányásszák és nem öntik/fagyasztják/fotózzák/imádkoznak hozzá hanem formára vágják és felhasználják. Ez hogy jön az adott kísérlethez?

A fésükről meg a rázogatásról már volt szó.
Felesleges úgy nagyobb lélegzetű írásokba belekezdened, hogy teljesen más dolgokról írsz mint amiről beszélünk. Ennél még az is érthetőbb lenne ha csak simán annyit mondanál hogy szerinted manipulálták az eredményeket meg a fotókat.

Egyébként meg ashantinak kell igazat adnom a dologban.
A tudomány nyitott a változásokra és az elméletekre. Ezen felül tisztában van ön-ön hiányosságaival.
A tények mindig semlegesek. Az emberek csak ritkán.
Épp ezért a hozzáállásod sem nevezhető tudományosnak vagy szkeptikusnak. Maximum csak cinikusnak.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 6)

atma11 írta:


> .....
> Felesleges úgy nagyobb lélegzetű írásokba belekezdened, hogy teljesen más dolgokról írsz mint amiről beszélünk. Ennél még az is érthetőbb lenne ha csak simán annyit mondanál hogy szerinted manipulálták az eredményeket meg a fotókat.
> 
> Egyébként meg ashantinak kell igazat adnom a dologban.
> ...



Látom neked még új a "mi" Ernőnk technikája.  Évek óta játsza ezt el velünk. Mi beszélünk a dinnyéről, ő a sárgarépáról _(szerintem azért, mert a dinnyéről nehezen tudná bebizonyítani, hogy hegyes, sárga és a húslevesbe elengedhetetlen)_ aztán valakinél elszakad a cérna és lezárják a topikot. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 6)

*Kedves Redlion,* akkor folytatom

Aranyosan hangzik amikor billio Herz-ekröl beszéltek mint a tözsdén, a technika inkább a Giga és Terra
kifejezéseket használja. De miröl is van szo?

Itt azt állitjátok, (Emoto hangvillás felbuzditására), hogy *a gondolatok "rezgésszáma" rezonantiába hozza **a vizkristályokat! "Minden gondolathoz egy frequencia tartozik" *

A gondolkodás valoban elektromos aktivitással jár *de az nem "egy jel"* hanem az agy különbözö területeinek hosszabb
munkájábol ered. Egy koncert sem áll az "A-hang" megütéséböl hanem jönnek hozzá még más hangok is idöben variáltan.

*Ha az agy olyan magas frequencián tudna sugározni* mint amit ti emlitetek akkor a feleségem képes lenne 
nemcsak a TV-nézést hanem a TV-adást is zavarni. 

Valoban, a részecskék energiája a tömegükkel arányos. 
Az energia meg a hatásquantum segitségével átszámithato frequentiába, ezt mind szépen kiokoskodtátok.

A probléma csak ott van, hogy *egy 100 kg-os bácsihoz rendelt hullám* nem azt jeleni,hogy az öregur egy
borzaszto frequentiával remeg. Maximum azt, hogy a hozzá rendelt hullám egy valoszinüségi eloszlás
(a hullámhossz igen rövid) és ez azt adja meg, hogy a bácsi nagy valoszinüséggel ott van ahol van
tehát valoszinü a hintaszékben. 

Gondolkodjunk el egy picit *a "gondolkodásban, az érzelmekben" tárolt energiákrol*.

Már emlitettem, hogy *a földi élet nem más mint egy beékelödés az energiavisszaadásba.*

Ha egy atom gerjesztve lesz, energiát vesz fel, egy meghatározott menyiséget, egy nagy lépés.
Ezt az energiát nem tartja meg örökké, hanem visszaadja, mégpedig ugyanabban a mértékben, adagban.
(Pl. egy LED Dioda gerjesztve lesz 1,5 Volt-tal, a visszaadott energia fény ezzel az energiával lesz equivalens)

*Az élölény felvesz energiát* mondjuk a Napbol vagy élelmiszerböl, 
*amit nem egy ugrásbol mint a rugo*, aztán szép lassan, lépésröl lépésre visszaad.
Azáltal, hogy felépiti magát, szaporodik, érez, gondolkozik, mérgelödés, tanul, érzelmei vannak stb.

Az energiabilance ugy néz ki, hogy az agy ugyan sok energiát fogyaszt de az informatiok
a legfinomabb energiaátugrásokhoz tartoznak.

Más szoval, *az informatio az energia*. Ha egy ures (formatirozott) mágneslemezt teleirok
akkor a mágneslemeznek nehezebbnek kell lennie mint korábban mert az adatoknak
tömege van (informatio). 
Végsösoron igaz csak nemtudo mérni mert pici.

*Ha valaki 100 évet él és az agyát teletömi mindennel **akkor sem lesz az informatiok miatt **tulsulyos. *
*Még egy gramm sem lesz. *

*Szoval az energia amit a buksinkban eltárolunk rezeghet ahogy akar*, tömeg-energia egyremegy,
soha a büdös életben nem lesz képes egy kanalat meggörbiteni de még csak egy hopelyhet sem
tud lértehozni mert a kristályenergia tul nagy.

Ennek ellenére bosszantás következtében epekövet kaphatunk, ami azonban egy egészen más folyamat. kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 6)

> Az is köztudott, hogy mit műveltek Semmelweis Ignáccal amikor bevezette a klórvizes fertőtlenítést.
> Ernő annyira szereti ostorozni a katolikus egyházat, emlegetve azt, hogy a kerékkötői voltak a haladásnak, pedig ugyanezt teszik sokszor az államilag pátyolgatott tudományos élet szereplői is, amikor minősíthetetlen és aljas módszerekkel támadnak mindent, ami nem illik bele a saját elméleteikkel körülsáncolt világukba. Ilyenkor elő jön minden a feltalálóról az a legenyhébb vád, hogy nincs papírja, tudományos fokozata, hogy képzeli, hogy bármit is felfedezhet?


*Kedves SiriusB*

Semmelweis tudományosan ment elöre a munkájában. Le akalappal elötte.

*Ö volt az elsö orvos aki igazi statisztikai számitásokat csinált.*

Emoto nemcsak, hogy nem dolgozik tudományos precizitással de hiányzik is neki az elöképzés hozzá.
Edison egy feltalálo volt, egy jo feltalálo de nem tudos, nem is probálta magát annak titulálni.

Hogy jot is mondjak Emotorol, mint lokálpolitikus rádöbbentt arra, hogy Tokyoban a levegö mellett a viz is szenyezett és ezt kristályképzéssel jol lehet detektálni. 
Eddig ok. *De az amit a szellemvilágrol ir az humbuch.*


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Szoval az energia amit a buksinkban eltárolunk rezeghet ahogy akar*, tömeg-energia egyremegy, soha a büdös életben nem lesz képes egy kanalat meggörbiteni de még csak egy hopelyhet sem tud lértehozni mert a kristályenergia tul nagy.



Pár poén videó a témához kapcsolódóan miszerint a rezgés képtelen áthidalni olyan erőket mint felületi feszültség, kohéziós erő, súly vagy gravitáció:


​
Továbbá diszkréten megjegyezném:


Ernoe írta:


> Itt azt állitjátok, (Emoto hangvillás felbuzditására), hogy a gondolatok "rezgésszáma" rezonantiába hozza a vizkristályokat! "Minden gondolathoz egy frequencia tartozik"


Frekvencia tartományokról beszélünk és nem frekvenciáról. Még a tv meg a rádió adás sem képes kizárólag egy frekvenciára korlátozódni, hát még az anyagi rezgés.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 6)

Hova tűnt a szeretet csomagom, amit Ernoe-nek címeztem a programozással, kísérletekkel kapcsolatosan? Ki törölte és miért?!
*Semmilyen törlés nyomát nem látom, valószínű, hogy a szuperszerver megint "jól" működik - mod*:12:


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> Semmelweis tudományosan ment elöre a munkájában. Le akalappal elötte.
> 
> ...



Azt, hogy Semmelweis előtt le a kalappal most mondod 150 évvel azt követően, hogy kigúnyolták neves, tudós kollégái amiért fertőtlenítéssel védekezett a mikrobák ellen.

Ahogy látom itteni ténykedésedet, bizonyosan te lennél az első, aki nevetségessé tennéd, amiért azt hiszi, hogy ilyen aprócska valamik miatt halnak meg a szülő anyák.

Arra nem válaszoltál, hogy az is humbug (humbuch..) amit Max Planck mondott?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 6)

Úgy érzem, Ernoe mindkét Redlionnak címzett hozzászólásában nagyon is a lényegről beszél, néhány lazító jellegű beszólástól eltekintve. Valóságos folyamatokról szól, amelyeknek a részletes kifejtése messze meghaladja a fórum kereteit. Ráadásul megtalálta azt a formát, amiben a tudomány szakszavai nélkül leírhatta a lényeget a víz kristályosodásának folyamatáról és az energia felvétel és átadás módjáról. 

Én is akörül tipródom, hogy az iskolában ezt tanultam, a gyakorlat ezt igazolta számomra. Ebbe a képbe nehezen fér bele a Masaru Emoto felfedezése. 

Feltételezem mégis, hogy a víz energiaállapotát szeretetenergiával befolyásolni lehet. Az egyszerűség okán a szeretet hiányáról és a gyűlölet negatív energiájáról nem beszélek. 
Azt viszont nehezen tudom pl. elképzelni, hogy egymástól 30 cm-re elhelyezett edényekben levő vízzel úgy lehet nem fókuszált energiát közölni, hogy az a szomszédos edényeket és a bennük levő vizet ne érje. Ha az egyik víznek azt mondom, "szeretlek", azt a másik víz is köteles "hallani", ha az egyik hallotta. Ha az egyik víz látja a feliratot, "szeretlek", ilyen távolságból a másiknak is látnia kell. Ha a víz tudja, hogy ez nem neki szól, akkor fejlett éntudattal kell rendelkeznie, ami azért is valószínűtlen, mert ugyanabból a tartályból öntötték szét különböző edényekbe és a víznek egyszerűen nincs olyan szerve, amivel öntudatra ébredredjen és megkülönböztesse önmagát a másik edényben levő víztől. 
Ugyan a kozmikus szeretet energiájában hiszek, a különböző edényekbe szétöntött vizre való ilyen ráhatást kétségekkel fogadom.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 6)

redlion írta:


> Röviden: Warren J. Hamerman arról ír, hogy az emberi test szerves anyaga olyan frekvenciájú hangot gerjeszt, amely 42 oktávval a középső C (a zongora klaviatúrájának közepe melletti billentyű) feletti hangnak feleltethető meg.
> A középső C a modern szabvány szerint körülbelül 262 Hz, tehát ez a hang durván 570 milliárd Hz lehet. Mivel a Hz másodpercenkénti rezgésszám, ez azt jelenti, hogy az ember 570 milliárdszor rezeg egy másodperc alatt, vagyis elképzelhetetlenül nagy számmal kifejezhető mértékben.
> Nehéz elképzelni 42 oktávot, és megérteni, milyen iszonyat változatos és egyedülálló az ember frekvenciája.
> Warren J. Hamerman szerint az ember egy világegyetemet hordoz magában, amely egymást átfedő frekvenciával kozmikus méretű 'szimfóniát' hoz létre.


Értem, hogy szeretnénk, ha a világ bizonyos általunk idealizált rend szerint működne. Magam is. Hanem ez az állitás a 42 oktávról egy kicsit túlmutat még ezen az idealizált renden is. Remélem, nem haragszol meg érte, tisztelettel egy kis gondolkodásra invitállak Téged is, és a többieket is. Ha valahol úgy látja valaki, hiba van a gondolatmenetemben, kérem korrigáljon, mert félrevezetni bárkit is nincs szándékomban.

Minden egyes oktávváltás felfelé megduplázza az alaphang frekvenciáját. Azaz ahogy Te is irod, a 262 Hz-es C hangot egy oktávval emelve 524 Hz-et kapunk, aztán 1048 Hz-et és igy tovább. Azaz minden egyes oktávemelkedés azt jelenti, hogy a rezgésfrekvencia az alapfrekvencia szorozva 2-nek az n-edik hatványával, ahol n az oktávok száma. Tehát az ominózus 262Hz alapfrekvencia esetén ez 1.152.288.185.909.248 Hz (1,15 peta Herz) !!!!! No a bökkenő ott van, hogy ez az elektromágneses spektrumom úgy követhető, hogy az ember karakterisztikusan az ultraibolya spektrum alsó szakaszában kellene, hogy rezegjen. Ez elég egyszerű eszközökkel ki kellene, hogy mutatható legyen. Mégis nem látszik, hogy ez igy lenne. Azaz, nem jelentette még senki, hogy UV károsodást szenvedne a szeme vagy esetleg bőrrákot kapna attól, hogy házastársa folyamatos látványának van kitéve. Persze lehet azt gondolni, hogy a sugárzás nagyon gyenge, de akkor pontosan mi a jelentősége, ha nem mutatható ki?

Megközelithetjük ezt onnan is, hogy az anyag, igy az embert alkotó minden egyes vegyület külön külön és csoportosan (sejtek, szervek, ...) bizonyos jellemző frekvencián rezegnek vagy arra rezonálnak. Minden egyes molekula, minden anyag rendelkezik ilyen frekvenciával. Elgondolva, hogy az élő szervezet sok milliárdnyi molekulából áll, ráadásul emberről emberre, élőlényről élőlényre, pillanatról pillanatra másokból, nehezen látom, hogy mindenki ugyanazon speciális frekvencián rezegne. Akkor pedig a 262-es C hangnak semmi különös jelentősége nincs.

Minden felsorolt érvem ellenére egyáltelán nem zárom ki annak lehetőségét, hogy lenne valamifajta energiaforma, amivel mi mind valamiféle affinitásban állunk. Azt sem zárom ki, hogy van valamiféle olyan energiaszint, ami az életre valamiképpen jellemző lehetne. Azt sem találom elfogadhatatlannak, sőt szimpatizálok a gondolattal, hogy bizonyos érzelmek, hangulatállapotok, betegségek bizonyos anyagok (energiamezők) valamifajta rezgésével hozhatók kapcsolatba, és ezekkel valamiképp kapcsolódhatunk, hogy energiával gyógyithatunk. Alapvetően nem vagyok szkeptikus, ahogy Te is tudhatod. De a C hang és a 42.-ik oktáv nálam egyelőre nem megy.

Amúgy az eredeti cikket nem sikerült megtalálnom sehol. Mindenütt csupán hivatkozás van, azok is csak az általad felhozott C hangra és a 42 oktávra vonatkoznak. Örülnék, ha a cikket valahol meg lehetne szerezni. Az internetes honlap, ahol a cikk eredetileg állitólag megjelent 1989-ben, nem teszi eléhetővé.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 7)

Bátorkodom vitába szállni veled hangya és megkérdezni hogy melyek azok a pontok amelyek ernoe érvelésében kizárják a kísérlet sikerességét.
A fésű vagy a rázogatás?

Most minden viccet félretéve.
Értelmes emberek vagyunk. Közölve lett egy adat, ami kizárta az első állítást, értsd: az érvényességét vesztette. Akkor miért beszélünk róla tovább?
Tételesen arról van szó hogy negyedszeri elmondásra is a fésünél meg a rázogatásnál tart a diskurzus. Ez a lényeg? Kérem ez cinizmus és nem több.
Az idő faktor boncolgatása ernoe részéről tökéletesen igaz, azt leszámítva hogy nem kapcsolódik a kísérlethez, épp ahogy a rázogatás avagy a fésűzés meg a napoztatás sem, lévén a kísérlet sorozat épp arról szólt hogy nem fizikai behatásnak tesszük ki a mintákat.

Ezúton szeretném megkövetni azon mondatod hogy:


hangya1944 írta:


> Úgy érzem, Ernoe mindkét Redlionnak címzett hozzászólásában nagyon is a lényegről beszél, néhány lazító jellegű beszólástól eltekintve.


Ha te másképp érzel akkor kérlek világosíts fel hogy hol vannak az összefüggések ernoe példái és Masaru Emoto kísérletei között, lévén nekem azokat nem sikerült felfedeznem.

Mindazonáltal fejet hajtok az első értelmes kritikán ami született, miszerint kétségbe vonható hogy 30cm elegendő távolság arra hogy a többi minta ne részesüljön a kibocsátott rezgések/rezgésünkből.
Ez egy érdekes felvetés, bár a "másik víz is kötelező hallgatni" érvelést kizárnám belőle mert a víz az víz, nem hall és nem ért pusztán reagál. Amiről itt beszélünk az nem a verbális információ átvitel hanem pusztán gondolati kivetítés.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 7)

Fagyi, megpróbálnád ezt köznyelvre lefordítani?
Úgy értem tudtommal a sejt kommunikáció egy része igenis fény alapú még akkor is ha a java kémia úton zajlik. Bizonyított hogy a sejtek képesek épp úgy érzékelni az elektromágneses jeleket (fény) mint a mechanikus jeleket (kontaktus, stb).



> Az emberi testet sejtek, szövetek alkotják, melyek mindegyike táplálkozik, energiát termel és funkciójának betöltése közben valamilyen anyagcsereterméket hoz létre. Már az 1980-as években F. A. Popp utalt rá, hogy a testünkben másodpercenként vegyi folyamatok milliárdjai (3x1016 vegyi folyamat/sec) mennek végbe. Ez sejtenként és másodpercenként közelítőleg 7.000 kémiai reakciót jelent. Mae Wan Ho, a genetikus biokémia doktora fedezte fel, hogy a sejtek minden biokémikus folyamatát megelőzi egy elektromágneses aktivitás. Ezzel megszületett a biológia egy új korszaka, a kvantum-biológia.



Sejtek általi fény kibocsátás: content

Bár hozzá kell tenni hogy ezek a fajta kísérletek és nézetek ma pont ott tartanak mint anno a szappan a bölcső láz idején.
Tény hogy ez egy olyan terület amin nem áll rendelkezésre elegendő információ ahhoz hogy végleges következményeket lehessen levonni, ugyanakkor a folyamatok létezése bizonyított és valós.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 7)

atma11 írta:


> Mindazonáltal fejet hajtok az első értelmes kritikán ami született, miszerint kétségbe vonható hogy 30cm elegendő távolság arra hogy a többi minta ne részesüljön a kibocsátott rezgések/rezgésünkből.
> 
> 
> Amiről itt beszélünk az nem a verbális információ átvitel hanem pusztán gondolati kivetítés.



Nos, én inkább csak olvasója vagyok ennek a topicnak és szakmailag sem vagyok felkészülve a bármilyen kristályképződésből, de elég sokat olvasgattam.

Végül is tök mindegy, hogy a mintákat 30-, vagy akár csak 3 centire teszed egymástól, az meg hogy az egyikre ráragasztasz egy darab papírt, csak amolyan CAVINTON pótló sztem. 
Szóval gondolat kivetítés és mint olyan, természetesen elképesztő pontossággal lehet fókuszálni, nem igazán számítanak holmi centik. Jó, nem egy hétköznapi gyakorlatról beszélünk, nekem sem igazán megy.
Ja, és ugye ITT a vízről van szó, de ugyanígy beszélhetnénk akármiről. A kanálhajlítás egy jó példa és ha az kivitelezhető, akkor a víz, vagy a vízkristályok megváltoztatása "gyerekjáték".

Ernoe egyébként egy meggyőzhetetlen ember (bár remélem nincs igazam), de néha gondolkodásra késztet. Csak ne vedd túl komolyan, mert esetleg Te is az egyik nemrég (ideiglenesen) távozott tagtárs sorsára jutsz *A tagtárs nem távozott, csupán pihen egy hetet - mod*


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 7)

Hasonlóan vélekedem a dologról én is kockás, de ez már tényleg spekuláció így felesleges lenne leírnom.

Egyébként az a nemrég ideiglenesen távozott tag én vagyok, de köszönöm a figyelmeztetést =]


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 7)

> amiről beszélünk nem szerepel se fésű, se rázogatás, se napfény se egyéb. Ettől függetlenül te fésüzöl, napozol meg parkizonozol.




*Kedves Atma11*

Talán mégis elkellet volna magyaráznom a fésüt a vizcsappal. 
Ez egy igen egyszerü modszer annak bebizonyitására, hogy a vizmolekuláknak bipolári szerkezete van 
(magyarul a töltéseloszlás nem szimmetrikus), ugy néznek ki a molekulák mint pici iránytük, 
ez döntö a kristályképzödéshez, ez megmagyarázza miért olyan a vizkristály amilyen.









> A vizet szilíciumhoz hasonlítod, ami szintúgy érdekes jelenség lenne a gyakorlatban, és akkor az idő faktoron elmélkedsz holott ez is megegyezett a kísérlet minden fázisában.


Sajnos nem figyelsz oda. 

*Ha fémoxid képes a levegöböl szenyzödést felvenni* akkor egy folyadék még érzékenyebb erre. 
A szenyben (dominok dobocokkákkal keverve) meg nem lehet szép dominovárat épiteni. Most érthetö?



> az időfaktor volt, lévén az anyagnak akkor van esélye a forma választásra ha arra elég időt hagynak.




*Mindegyik faktor fontos.* 
Ha a vizet sokáig hagyod állni elterjednek a bacilusok, hahamar lehütöd nincs a molekuláknak idejük 
megtalálni ahelyüket, ha megrázod tönkreteszed a féli felépültet..... 
(Ne is beszéljünk a mikroszkop alatta törtéhetö dolgokrol, mert ügy valahol meg is kell nézned amit kutyultál.)




> Ez tökéletesen igaz, azonban mi köze van a jelen kísérlethez?




*Ha megértjük, hogyan keletkezik a kristály akkor megértjük a kisérlet buktatoit.* 
Es ebböl van egy csomo. Ezért nem is kapott Emoto signifikáns eredményeket. 
De még más okai is vannak a dolognak. 




> A szilícium példát sem értem, mert a számítástechnikában a szilíciumot nem növesztik hanem bányásszák és nem öntik/fagyasztják/fotózzák/imádkoznak hozzá hanem formára vágják és felhasználják. Ez hogy jön az adott kísérlethez?


Hasonlatként. 
A cukrot meg a répábol nyerik mégis kristályositják, a kandiscukrot a teához pedig jolláthao nagyságura. 




> Felesleges úgy nagyobb lélegzetű írásokba belekezdened, hogy teljesen más dolgokról írsz mint amiről beszélünk. Ennél még az is érthetőbb lenne ha csak simán annyit mondanál hogy szerinted manipulálták az eredményeket meg a fotókat.




Kedves Atman11 
*amig nem értjük mi történik a vizzel lehüléskor* addig kivagyunk szolgáltatva egy sarlatánnak, 
vagy nevezzük egyszerüen, egy jelenségeket félremagyarázo Emotonak.(talán ö sem ért).




> Épp ezért a hozzáállásod sem nevezhető tudományosnak vagy szkeptikusnak. Maximum csak cinikusnak.


Tudományosnak nem tudományos az irásom de ott olyan emberekkel társalog az ember akiknek az elöképzettsége ismert. 
Itt a lehetö legegyszerübben kell komplikált összefüggéseket elmagyarázni különbözö képzettséggel rendelkezö részére és ez nagyon nehéz. Elnézést. kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 7)

Én sem vagyok ezen a területen képzett el kell ismernem, de érzésem szerint Te Ernő, a víz tulajdonságait teljesen más nézőpontból magyarázod, mint azt Emoto megvizsgálta. Úgy tudnám ezt egy hasonlattal leírni, hogyha elmész egy neurológushoz és elmondod a bajaidat, ő a képzettsége alapján átgondolja mi lehet a baj a testeddel (izmok, idegek, agyműködés, neuronok, stb). 

Amikor természetgyógyászhoz fordulsz, ő ugyanazt a testet látja, de a működési zavarok okát energia áramlások, meridiánok és külső hatások összességében keresi és ugyanolyan vagy jobb hatásfokkal képes meggyógyítani, mint az előző esetben. 

Az agy által kibocsátott hullámokat műszerrel képesek mérni az orvosok, tehát létezésüket még te is nehezen tagadhatod. Nos, ha ezek az agyhullámok képesek hatni mindenféle anyagokból összeállított kütyüre, akkor a vízre miért ne tudnának hatni és ha hatni tudnak, akkor a fényképezhető, jégkristállyá fagyott vízmolekulák miért ne mutatnának változást a kimutatható agyhullámok rezgése alapján? 

Véleményem szerint nem is az a fontos, hogy milyen szót írnak a papírra, vagy milyen szót mondanak ki, hanem az, hogy _*mit gondolnak*_!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 7)

*Kedves Atma11*

*A rezonantia az nem* "energiaerösitö" hanem egy "összegezö" ha ugy tetszik, egy részletre valo vásárlás.

Ez azt jelenti, hogy *a szélnek rendelkeznie kell azzal az energiával amivel egy hidat lelehet rombolni*.
Az apro lökések *a havi-részletek *és ezek összegezödnek amig a vásárlási értéket kiegyenlited.
A vásárlási erö nélkül (kellö fizetés) soha sem tudod kifizetni a részletedet.

Namost a gondolatokban, *érzelmekben rejlö energia *még 100 évi görcsös megfeszités után,
mégha belevörösödsz *sem elegendö egy kanál meggörbitéséhez*, söt egy tölled többméterre
levö kristály befolyásolásához sem. 

Vagy nem akarod bemesélni, hogy egy pár Terra-Bytes nagyságu mágeslemezen levö informatio
akkora energiával rendelkezne? Az agy az nem a Kossuth-ado vagy egy mikrowelle.

Az ezoterikusok azt mondják, hogy *a lélek azért bujik a testbe*, hogy megismerje az anyagot. 
Mert mindenki számára világos* ha lenne önállo lélek, aki tárgyakat tudna mozgatni akkor*
*nem lenne szükség az emberre.*

Akár fizikai akár általatok propagált un. "metafizikai" oldalrol sántit a dolog.

Megette a fene ha a szeretet jelenlétét kávézaccbol vagy jégkristályokbol kell kiolvasnunk. kiss

Más egy kicsit neked SziriusB
Szerintem *olyan kijelentések*, hogy "korábban ezt meg azt sem ismerte el a világ" nem számitanak érvnek
az nem más mint konversatio de semmi esetre sem egy argument. 

Ugyancsak ide tartozik a "Ki tudja mit hoz a jövö.", "Hogy nem bizonyitott az még nem zárja ki" és a hasonlok.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 7)

atma11 írta:


> Egyébként az a nemrég ideiglenesen távozott tag én vagyok, de köszönöm a figyelmeztetést =]



Welcome back! Ismerős volt az írásod.



siriusB írta:


> Én sem vagyok ezen a területen képzett el kell ismernem, de érzésem szerint Te Ernő, a víz tulajdonságait teljesen más nézőpontból magyarázod, mint azt Emoto megvizsgálta. Úgy tudnám ezt egy hasonlattal leírni, hogyha elmész egy neurológushoz és elmondod a bajaidat, ő a képzettsége alapján átgondolja mi lehet a baj a testeddel (izmok, idegek, agyműködés, neuronok, stb).
> 
> Amikor természetgyógyászhoz fordulsz, ő ugyanazt a testet látja, de a működési zavarok okát energia áramlások, meridiánok és külső hatások összességében keresi és ugyanolyan vagy jobb hatásfokkal képes meggyógyítani, mint az előző esetben.
> 
> ...



Hát ez az. De akárhonnan közelíted meg, nem tudod meggyőzni azt aki a fizikai elméletekkel akar igazolni mindent (nem a quantum fizikára gondolok).
Én egy átlagos ember vagyok, átlagos intelligenciával megáldva, ami nem veri ki a felső szomszéd kezéből a tv távirányítót, de a türelmem az végtelen.
Ha valakinek tengernyi ideje van és türelme, illetve elszántsága, némi gyakorlással meggyőződhet róla mire képes. Aztán próbálhatja megmagyarázni, nem pedig fordítva.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 7)

> Csak ne vedd túl komolyan, mert esetleg Te is az egyik nemrég (ideiglenesen) távozott tagtárs sorsára jutsz


*Hallo Kockásfülünyul*
Aming nincs inquisitio addig nem kell mitöl tartanom. 




> Amikor természetgyógyászhoz fordulsz, ő ugyanazt a testet látja, de a működési zavarok okát energia áramlások, meridiánok és külső hatások összességében keresi és ugyanolyan vagy jobb hatásfokkal képes meggyógyítani, mint az előző esetben.


*Kedves SiriusB*

A testünkben, gondolatokkal mindent eltudunk érni (majdnem mindent). 
Emlitettem már az epeköveket amik jo nagy darabok is lehetnek.
De most itt arrol van szo, *hogy mentálisan, kisugárzol valamit* és arra a "buta anyag" megváltozik.

*Ha a macskára ránézek erösen* ugy elhuzza a csikot, hogy még a papucsomat sem kell utána dobnom.
De ezt nem tudom megcsinálni a szobaszekrénnyel, a porszivoval (az is néha utban van) vagy a vizzel.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> *Hallo Kockásfülünyul*
> Aming nincs inquisitio addig nem kell mitöl tartanom.
> 
> Hála Istennek (?) az nincs
> ...



Azzal az energiával, amit a dolgok tagadására, megkérdőjelezésére fordítasz, akár az egész lakásodat átrendezhetnéd
De ha jobban belegondolsz, valamiféle képességgel Te is rendelkezel, hiszen pillanatok alatt találsz a témához illő fotót.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 7)

> Azzal az energiával, amit a dolgok tagadására, megkérdőjelezésére fordítasz, akár az egész lakásodat átrendezhetnéd


 
Igen *csak nem mentalisan* hanem nehéz testi munkával, a vérem verejtékével.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Október 7)

*magánbelekotyogás*



Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Atma11*
> 
> *A rezonantia az nem* "energiaerösitö" hanem egy "összegezö" ha ugy tetszik, egy részletre valo vásárlás.
> 
> ...


Azért ez kicsit sántít.
Ha az operaénekes a hangjával "belesikít" a kristálypohárba és az ezer darabra törik, ott kötve hiszem, hogy a hangszálak akkora energiát termelnének, hogy "veszteséggel" továbbítva a levegőben - elegendő legyen egy pohár széttöréséhez.
Ha már tudományosak akarunk lenni, akkor talán az a helyes megfogalmazás, hogy a rezonancia frekvencián továbbított energia teljes egészében hozzáadódik (és nem nyelődik el belőle semmi) a rezonáló test energiájához, ahol átlépik azt a küszöböt, amely addig egybetartotta az adott anyagot.
De ugyanezt az elvet használják pl a hajók, repülők irányító rendszeriben is, ahol a kormány (botkormány) állásának kismértékű változtatása mintegy áttranszformálódik a nagy meghajtószerkezetbe.Csak itt nem az adott objektum szétesése a cél, hanem kis energiával egy nagy test mozgásának koordinálása.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 7)

atma11 írta:


> Fagyi, megpróbálnád ezt köznyelvre lefordítani?
> Úgy értem tudtommal a sejt kommunikáció egy része igenis fény alapú még akkor is ha a java kémia úton zajlik. Bizonyított hogy a sejtek képesek épp úgy érzékelni az elektromágneses jeleket (fény) mint a mechanikus jeleket (kontaktus, stb)...


Ha nem is feltétlenül fény alapú, de valamely elektromágneses tér bizonnyal közvetít információt sejtek között is. Én egy pillanatig nem vonom létségbe hogy sejtek, élőlények reagálnak a fényre. Sőt! Amit kétségbevonok, hogy az a bizonyos 1.152.288.185.909.248 Hz-es rezgés kiemelt jelentőséggel bírna. De nyugodtan lehet, hogy a tanulmánynak van igaza, és csak én vagyok ókonzervatív.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> ...Igen *csak nem mentalisan* hanem nehéz testi munkával, a vérem verejtékével.


No és hol a vér meg a verejték?


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> Igen *csak nem mentalisan* hanem nehéz testi munkával, a vérem verejtékével.


 Nemere is (hogy csak egy nevet említsek) biztos eltévedt a fantázia útvesztőjében, netán rendszeresen sokat iszik és a delírium állapotában ragad tollat és írja a képtelennél is képtelenebb történeteit, megállapításait:

<center>[SIZE=+3]*A telekinézis rejtelmei * [/SIZE]</center>
Már az ókorban is feljegyeztek néhány olyan "varázslót", akinek sikerült kisebb-nagyobb tárgyakat elmozdítani anélkül, hogy hozzájuk ért volna. A kor szellemi színvonalának megfelelően ezt vagy csodának vagy bűvészmutatványnak könyvelték el. 
Az emberek, sajnos, sem akkor, sem a mai korban nem hisznek a saját szemüknek se, ha olyan jelenséggel találkoznak, amely ellentmond a beléjük nevelt "tényeknek", tanult fizikai törvényeknek, szabályoknak. 
Pedig az is tény, hogy minden korban volt néhány különleges képességű ember. Így ma is élnek köztünk ilyenek. Tibetben azonban ezt már természetesnek veszik, és "gyakorolják" is. Sőt, állítólag arra is képesek, hogy ha egyszerre sokan koncentrálnak egy közös idő- és térpontra, akkor még a sok mázsás sziklatömböt is képesek elmozdítani. 
Mivel a parapszichológusok állitják, hogy a jelenség igen gyakori, és szinte minden környezetben előfordul, nem is kell a távoli keletre mennünk hasonló példákért. Igaz; a környezetünkben élő, különös adottságú emberek nem mázsás követ vagy nehéz fémtárgyat "dobálnak", pusztán az akarat erejével, inkább csak apró tárgyakat mozdítanak el a helyükről, sok esetben úgy is, hogy maguk észre sem veszik. 
Ezt a távolba ható, tárgyakat mozgató erőt telekinézisnek nevezik a kutatók, és már régóta vizsgálják, miben rejlik a magyarázata. Azt állítják, hogy elég sok olyan ember él köztünk, aki hatással tud lenni a környező világra. Sőt, az sincs kizárva, hogy időnként mindenki birtokában van ennek az erőnek, amit ma már mérni is tudnak. 
Angliai, amerikai és ausztrál kutatóintézetekben olyan személyeket vizsgáltak (egymástól függetlenül), akik önként jelentkeztek, mert azt tapasztalták, hogy rendelkeznek ilyen képességgel. A vizsgálat során a kutatók úgynevezett minilabort alakítanak ki: jól lezárt dobozba tárgyakat helyeznek, egyik sem nehezebb tíz-húsz dekagrammnál. A tárgyakat úgy rendezik el, hogy a legkisebb elmozdulástól villamos áramkör keletkezik, amely azonnal bekapcsol egy kamerát, amely lefényképezi, lefilmezi a további történést. Így már többször sikerült megörökíteni, hogy a tárgyak minden külső (látható vagy érthető) behatás nélkül elmozdultak a zárt térben. Kísérteties látvány, amint az éjszaka közepén a lakattal lezárt, üvegfedelű tartályban elmozdulnak a dobókockák. 
A tizenhat éven keresztül tartó amerikai kutatássorozatban készült filmfelvételek alapján arra is fény derült, hogy a tárgyak mozgása összetett dolog; nemcsak véletlenszerűen történik, hanem valamiféle tervszerűség, szándékosság is megfigyelhető. 
Erre több lehetséges magyarázat is van. 
Az egyik a szellemvilággal hozza összefüggésbe a jelenséget. Vagyis a már nem élő de új életre készülő majdani lelkek a köztes állapotban "szellemként" tevékenykednek. Az ő állapotukban ugyanis más a fizika, tehát belenyúlhatnak a zárt térbe, vagy kívülről hozhatnak létre különféle hatást. 
A másik magyarázat sokkal elfogadhatóbb, hiszen evilági: sok emberben rejlik tudatalatti képesség, s így akár álmában is képes hatást gyakorolni a környezetére, anélkül, hogy tudna róla, vagy ezt akarná. Bár a minilaborban lezajló mozgások valamiféle tervszerűségről árulkodnak, a tudósok még ezt is a tudatalattinak tulajdonítják. 
A kutatások mostani szintjén azonban nem tudható, hogy valójában miről is van szó. Mennyit érnek ezek a kutatások és miért nem fogadják el az eredményeit az úgynevezett "hivatalos" tudomány berkeiben. Ettől függetlenül azonban a tény azért tény marad: a telekinézis létezik, és talán egyszer a megcáfolhatatlan hivatalos magyarázatát is megtalálják. 

Nemere István


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> Az ezoterikusok azt mondják, hogy *a lélek azért bujik a testbe*, hogy megismerje az anyagot.
> Mert mindenki számára világos* ha lenne önállo lélek, aki tárgyakat tudna mozgatni akkor*_
> *nem lenne szükség az emberre.*
> _


Idő hiányában csak a feltűnően ellentmondásos szavaidra szeretnék reagálni.

Ez nagyon furcsa megfogalmazás, láttál te már élő embert lélek nélkül? Nem ok nélkül mondják arra, aki meghal "elszállt a lélek belőle". Úgyhogy *ember* nincs lélek nélkül, de _*lélek*_ van ember nélkül.  Tehát nem a léleknek van szüksége az emberre, éppen fordítva. 



Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> A testünkben, gondolatokkal mindent eltudunk érni (majdnem mindent).
> Emlitettem már az epeköveket amik jo nagy darabok is lehetnek.
> ...



A víz nem olyan halott "anyag", mint a szobaszekrény vagy a porszívó. A víz él, miképpen és hogyan azt még nem tudja az emberiség, hidd el oka van, hogy oly sok kutatás tárgya éppen a víz.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 7)

Szia Kockásfülűnyúl!

Telekinézissel Ernőt ugyancsak nehéz lenne meggyőzni mert az is ezoteria, viszont mit mondana a hipnózisra, ami ugye már tudomány?


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Atma11*
> *A rezonantia az nem* "energiaerösitö" hanem egy "összegezö" ha ugy tetszik, egy részletre valo vásárlás.
> 
> Ez azt jelenti, hogy *a szélnek rendelkeznie kell azzal az energiával amivel egy hidat lelehet rombolni*.
> ...


Ez megint csak rész igazság.
Az a szél ami a Tacoma hidat összedöntötte 67 km/órás volt.
Ez az erő normál esetben arra is alig elég hogy kilengésre késztesse a hidat.

Elég egyértelmű bizonyítéka ez annak hogy minimális erőkifejtés mellett is létrehozható olyan energia felhalmozódás ami az eredetileg ható energia több százszorosa.



Ernoe írta:


> Talán mégis elkellet volna magyaráznom a fésüt a vizcsappal.
> Ez egy igen egyszerü modszer annak bebizonyitására, hogy a vizmolekuláknak bipolári szerkezete van
> (magyarul a töltéseloszlás nem szimmetrikus), ugy néznek ki a molekulák mint pici iránytük,
> ez döntö a kristályképzödéshez, ez megmagyarázza miért olyan a vizkristály amilyen.


Először is köszönöm a pontosításokat. Így már valamivel közvetlenebb a kritikád és a kísérlet közti hasonlat, azonban egészében nem változtat a dolgon.

A bipolár szerkezettel lehet a dolog mellett is és ellene is érvelni lévén egyszerre kapunk egy csomó aszimmetrikus és szimmetrikus kristályt. A félmilliárd kristályról megmondani ami abba a pohár vízbe van hogy akkor most igen vagy nem, bizonyítja is meg nem is elég lehetetlen vállalkozás.

A mellékelt ábrák azonban szélsőséges esetekről tanúskodnak, ahol semmilyen rendeződés nem jött létre és ahol mondhatni tökéletes szimmetria állt fel.



Ernoe írta:


> *Ha fémoxid képes a levegöböl szenyzödést felvenni* akkor egy folyadék még érzékenyebb erre.
> A szenyben (dominok dobocokkákkal keverve) meg nem lehet szép dominovárat épiteni. Most érthetö?


Igen, tökéletesen érthető azonban ez nem kizáró ok. A közölt képek egy a milliárdból. Lehet hogy a fotózás 90%a szennyezett kristályokat mutatott ezért nem is publikálták.

Ezen felül is teljesen jelentéktelen ez a szempont lévén a két minta származási helye egy és ugyan az, ergo a negatív minta épp ugyan annyira szennyezett mint a pozitív (plusz minusz 0.000X%)




Ernoe írta:


> *Mindegyik faktor fontos.*
> Ha a vizet sokáig hagyod állni elterjednek a bacilusok, hahamar lehütöd nincs a molekuláknak idejük
> megtalálni ahelyüket, ha megrázod tönkreteszed a féli felépültet.....
> (Ne is beszéljünk a mikroszkop alatta törtéhetö dolgokrol, mert ügy valahol meg is kell nézned amit kutyultál.)


Ez tény de mint arra már kitértünk mind két minta ugyan annyi ideig volt állva hagyva mielőtt lefagyasztották, az ábrák mégis különbségeket mutatnak közöttük.





Ernoe írta:


> *Ha megértjük, hogyan keletkezik a kristály akkor megértjük a kisérlet buktatoit.*
> Es ebböl van egy csomo. Ezért nem is kapott Emoto signifikáns eredményeket.
> De még más okai is vannak a dolognak.
> 
> ...


Elfogadom az álláspontod azonban az érvelésed tényleg nem mutat ki kizáró okokat.
Kikötöm hogy minden amit írtál teljesen igaz, azonban ha elfogadjuk a kísérlet paramétereit miszerint a minták származási helye ugyan az, tárolása mind időben és térben meg egyezik, környezeti behatásoktól óvták őket és fizikai hatásoknak nem tették ki egyiket sem, akkor az érveid nem egyeztethetőek a kísérlettel.

Példa erre az idő faktor:
Ha mind két minta ugyan annyi ideig van tárolva akkor az időfaktor nem lényeges, lévén a mintáknak egyeznie kellene (hiszen ugyan annyi idő állt rendelkezésükre az önrendezéshez)

A szennyezettség faktor:
Lévén a két minta ugyan onnan származik, felépítésük és összetételük megegyezik, így ez a tényező sem okozhat látványos eltéréseket, hisz lévén egy ugyan azon anyagról beszélünk elméletben nem tapasztalhatunk eltéréseket.

Bipolaritás faktor:
Ez úgyszintén igaz mind a két mintára, és a minták közti különbségeket semmilyen szinten nem magyarázza.

Mint mondtam minden érved tökéletesen igaz, csak nem egyeztethető össze a kísérlettel.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> ...Aming nincs inquisitio addig nem kell mitöl tartanom.


Hmmm. Kezdődik mán...
*Az INKVIZÍCIÓ FIGYEL -mod*



Ernoe írta:


> ...*Ha a macskára ránézek erösen* ugy elhuzza a csikot, hogy még a papucsomat sem kell utána dobnom.
> De ezt nem tudom megcsinálni a szobaszekrénnyel, a porszivoval (az is néha utban van) vagy a vizzel.


Lehet, hogy csak erősebben kellene nézned. Esetleg morogni hozzá a nagyobb meggyőző erő érdekében. Vagy lehet felidézni az anyag szellemét. Ez kredencek esetében állitolag jól működik. Szerintem próbálkozz még! A reményt soha sem szabad feladni!


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 7)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Ha nem is feltétlenül fény alapú, de valamely elektromágneses tér bizonnyal közvetít információt sejtek között is. Én egy pillanatig nem vonom létségbe hogy sejtek, élőlények reagálnak a fényre. Sőt! Amit kétségbevonok, hogy az a bizonyos 1.152.288.185.909.248 Hz-es rezgés kiemelt jelentőséggel bírna. De nyugodtan lehet, hogy a tanulmánynak van igaza, és csak én vagyok ókonzervatív.


 
Nem vagy ókonzervativ, a számolásod jó, de ez a rezgés spektrum nem az ultraibolya sugárzás határa, amit jóindulatúan behatároltál, hanem már a röntgen sugárzás frekvenciája. Igy hát nem szétsugarazod a párod, hanem "csak" átvilágítod.
Sajnos nem találtam meg még hogyan számolta ki ez az ember, de keresem. Amit találtam rövid összefoglaló szösszenetet azt forditottam le angolról...de keresem. De biztos hogy más is benne lehet a számitásban, mint pl a redukált tömeg, az elnyelő vagy reflektáló hányad stb.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 7)

atma11 írta:


> Bátorkodom vitába szállni veled hangya és megkérdezni hogy melyek azok a pontok amelyek ernoe érvelésében kizárják a kísérlet sikerességét.
> A fésű vagy a rázogatás?
> 
> Most minden viccet félretéve.
> ...


 
Ernoe a későbbi hozzászólásában már elmondta, de megpróbálom saját szavaimmal is. Leírta a víz szerkezetét, a kristályosodás folyamatát, az energialeadást és felvételt. Egyszerű szavakkal, de pontosan. (Tudományosan sokkal könnyebb, csak azt kizárólag a beavatottak értik).
Nem arról beszélt, hogy mi zárja ki a kísérlet sikerességét, hanem arról, hogy milyen folyamatokat kell befolyásolni a kísérlet során. <O</O

Mivel számomra a transzcendencia és a tudomány nem ellentétes egymással én arra törekszem, hogy a folyékony víz szerkezetéről, az abban zajló folyamatokról való ismereteimbe megkíséreljem beilleszteni Masaru Emoto kísérleteit. Szeretném tettenérni azt a változást, amit gondolati úton létre lehet hozni. Ez eddig nem sikerült. 

Tapasztalataim szerint a reiki energia, amit talán párhuzamba tudnék állítani a vízben változásokat előidéző energiákkal, annak dacára, hogy irányított, szétterjed a környezetben. Változatlanul nem látom, hogy hogyan lehet eredetileg egy nagy közös edényből több edénybe szétöntött vízmennyiséget egymás közelében irányítatlan energiával "megcímezni". És változatlanul nem látom, hogy a "pozitív" energia milyen módon, milyen folyamatokon keresztül hat arra a kristályosodási folyamatra, ami a hagyományos energiaközlésre pontosan ellenkező módon reagál.

Tudod, Atma, a hivatalos tudományban is jegyeztek fel olyan eseteket, amikor valaki olyan nagyon szeretett volna világraszólót produkálni, hogy egyszerűen nem végezte el a leírt kísérleteket, vagy másként végezte el, mint ahogyan leírta. Többen is voltak. Azon buktak le, hogy mások meg akarták ismételni a kísérleteiket. Nem sikerült. Egy idő után az ismétlők már nem a saját ügyetlenkedésükre gyanakodtak...


----------



## gödipista (2009 Október 7)

*"velünk imádkozik a víz?"*

Nos, Hangya szkepticizmusa méltánylandó: nem a szekértábor jobb- ill. bal oldaláról szól be, hanem szeretné megérteni a dolgot, és ha nem talál ellentmondást benne, elfogadni.
Én is hasonlóképp vagyok, de eddig a velem imádkozó víz nem tudott meggyőzni...


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 7)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves redlion*
> A lényeg az, hogy
> *egyforma nagyságu dominokat könnyebb "szépen" egymásra rakosgatni, *
> könnyebb belöllük várat épiteni mindha dobokockákkal kevernénk.
> ...


Tehát a domino a vizmolekula, a dobókocka a klór és egyéb adalékok. Ettől pocsék, koszos és halott, megbontott szerkezetü, rezgéstelen, halott viz. 
Egyetértek! 





Ernoe írta:


> Lehet, hogy a kristálynövesztésnél más eredményt kapsz ha az asszisztensed egy fiatal gonosz nö
> aki Chanel parfüm illatot terjeszt maga körül vagy egy csuppasziv szerzetes aki megázot kutya szagot
> áraszt. *Es ennek az illat az oka és nem a lélek*.
> 
> Miért nem mehettek nök evszázadokon keresztül a borpincébe?


Azt nem tudom Ernoe, talán, mert az asszonyok is szerették a bort. 
De azt tudom hogy az elmúlt századok arisztokratái büdös fürdetlen testszagukat elkendőzvén pacsulizták magukat, nem a parasztasszonyok.



Ernoe írta:


> *A "szeretetnek" természetesen befolyása van a folyadékokra* csak erröl nem közvetlenül
> az idegrendszeren keresztül, rezgö elektromágneses hullámok utján értesül az anyag,
> hanem a remegö kézünk által.



Ne légy cinikus. Ha megkérdünk egy kvantumfizikust, miből áll egy elektron, azt fogja válaszolni, hogy hullámok mintája, amelyek egy bizonyos frekvencián vibrálnak, meghatározva az elektron energiáját. De ha megkérdjük a fizikust, MI az, ami vibrál, azt fogja válaszolni, hogy „senki sem tudja”.
És ha egy hívő tudóst kérdezünk meg, mi az az erő ami vibrál...\\m/, nyitva hagyom a kérdést Ernoe.



Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Redlion,* akkor folytatom
> Itt azt állitjátok, (Emoto hangvillás felbuzditására), hogy *a gondolatok "rezgésszáma" rezonantiába hozza **a vizkristályokat! "Minden gondolathoz egy frequencia tartozik" *


Frekvencia tartományok, amelyek a tulajdonságot is leképezik.
Az öt érzékszervünk érzékelési tartománya rendkívül korlátolt az Univerzumban fellelhető frekvenciák terjedelméhez képest. Az öt érzékszerven túl más érzékeléssel (rezgő energia befogadója) is bírnunk, amelyek az idő nagy részében szunnyadó állapotban van (pl. a telepátia).



Ernoe írta:


> *Ha a macskára ránézek erösen* ugy elhuzza a csikot, hogy még a papucsomat sem kell utána dobnom.
> De ezt nem tudom megcsinálni a szobaszekrénnyel, a porszivoval (az is néha utban van) vagy a vizzel.


Én simogatom a cicusokat.
Nicola Tesla egyik kísérlete a rezgéseket láthatóvá tette, úgy hogy folyékony szupermezőt állitott elő, ésa kozmikus energiát befogta és ütköztette: hologramként láttatta a rezgésmezőket.
Később szovjet tudósok kvantum-vákuumban olyan kísérletet hajtottak végre, hogy DNS-t helyeztek a kvantum-vákuumba, mint folyékony szupermezőbe, és pillanatok alatt létrejött a DNS elektromagnetikai mezeje. Ezután lézerrel megsemmisítették a DNS molekulát, s azt tapasztalták, hogy hologramként fennmaradt az elpusztított DNS molekula (anyag) morfogenetikus lenyomata, azaz hologramja.
Lassan beigazolódik, hogy a Teremtő Elme (Isten) gondolatenergiái a Földön anyaggá sűrűsödtek, azaz alakot öltöttek.


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 8)

Hangyanak is, Pistanak is es Atmanak is igazat adok, csak az Ernoenek nem adok igazat mert o az egyetlen aki elvbol elutasitja a dolgot. Ez pedig nem tudomanyos.

Elkezdtem keresgelni a neten ahol mindenfele partolora es ellenzekre talaltam.
Ezek kozul csak a partolok folytattak kulombozo kiserleteket (foleg a rizs megromlasa ugyben, miutan az konnyen elvegezheto otthoni korulmenyek kozott is) es ugyanarra, vagy hasonlo eredmenyre jutottak, viszont az ellenzek nem jott fol semmifele megalapozott kiserleti eredmennyel ami cafolja Emotot.

Nyilvan nem sok egyen rendelkezik olyan technikai felszerelessel hogy a viz kristaly kiserletet elvegezze a Bekasmegyeri masfelszoba konfortos lakasaban, de konyorgok azok a tudosok akiknek laboratoriumok allnak a rendelkezesere es hitetlenkednek, mennyire egyszeru lenne kontrollalt partallas nelkuli kiserlettel feljonni es vagy alatamasztani vagy megcafolni az Emotot? Csak a dumaval jonnek, hogy nincsen neki tudomanyos fokozata tehat egy laikus akinek nem lehet igaza.
Ezt az ellen tabor miert nem csinalta meg meg? Vagy miert nem kerte fel az Emotot hogy ismetelje meg a kiserletet az o (vagy partatlan megfigyelok) felugyeletuk alatt?

A Kabbalah tobb mint 2000 eve tanitja, hogy ugy az emberi gondolat mint a kimondott szo kozmikus energia ami kihatassal van az egesz vilag egyetemre tehat jol gondoljuk meg hogy mire gondolunk vagy mit mondunk.
A metafizika ala tamasztani latszik ezt a tanitast, es most az Emoto kiserlet bizonyitani latszik ezt az allitast.

Mi itt elvitatkozhatunk egymassal ki-ki a sajat korlatolt elmeleti (es lehet hogy elavult) tudasa alapjan amig hosszu osz szakallunk no, de amig valaki nem vegez kontroll kiserletet, szamomra az Emoto kiserlete az egyetlen ami mervado.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ernoe a későbbi hozzászólásában már elmondta, de megpróbálom saját szavaimmal is. Leírta a víz szerkezetét, a kristályosodás folyamatát, az energialeadást és felvételt. Egyszerű szavakkal, de pontosan. (Tudományosan sokkal könnyebb, csak azt kizárólag a beavatottak értik).
> Nem arról beszélt, hogy mi zárja ki a kísérlet sikerességét, hanem arról, hogy milyen folyamatokat kell befolyásolni a kísérlet során.


Na most akkor ezt az egész "tudományos körül körítést" amiről itt beszéltek egy mondatban is meg lehet fogalmazni és úgy hangzik hogy: nem hiszem hogy az eredmények nem manipuláltak.

Ernoe sokadik nekifutásra is olyan faktorokat feszeget amelyekkel nem lehet megmagyarázni a minták közti különbséget. Faktorokat mint a bipolaritás, ami tudtommal mindkét mintára igaz, idő faktor ami tudtommal mindkét mintánál ugyan annyi, szennyezettség ami lévén a két minta megegyező ugyan csak értelmetlen felhozatal.

Tehát itt pusztán annyiról beszélünk hogy szerinte(tek) a kísérlet ezen feltételek mellett nem elvégezhető, már pedig innentől vakvágányra sodródik az egész beszélgetés hiszen az egyik tábor megbízik abban hogy a kísérletező betartotta a saját maga által megfogalmazott szabályokat a másik pedig nem, ezzel ledegradálva az egész beszélgetést egy bizalmi kérdéssé.

Ha egyszer meg lettek fogalmazva a téma elején mind az idő, mind pedig az anyag, szerkezet, polaritás, szennyezettség, stb faktorok, akkor miért azok vannak feszegetve?
Nem feltétlen tudományos megközelítés amikor lesöprünk mindent az asztalról és a kísérletező helyett mondjuk meg hogy mit akar, mit csinál és mire gondol. Szerintem legyünk már annyira korrektek hogy elismerjük: nem mi tudjuk jobban mit akart Masaru Emoto leírni hanem ő maga.

Pontosan ezért kérdeztem hogy hol látod az egyezéseket ernoe kritikája és a kísérlet között hangya, de kettőnk közül úgy tűnik valaki nem érti a jelen szituációt.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 8)

redlion írta:


> Nicola Tesla egyik kísérlete a rezgéseket láthatóvá tette, úgy hogy folyékony szupermezőt állitott elő, ésa kozmikus energiát befogta és ütköztette: hologramként láttatta a rezgésmezőket.
> Később szovjet tudósok kvantum-vákuumban olyan kísérletet hajtottak végre, hogy DNS-t helyeztek a kvantum-vákuumba, mint folyékony szupermezőbe, és pillanatok alatt létrejött a DNS elektromagnetikai mezeje. Ezután lézerrel megsemmisítették a DNS molekulát, s azt tapasztalták, hogy hologramként fennmaradt az elpusztított DNS molekula (anyag) morfogenetikus lenyomata, azaz hologramja.
> Lassan beigazolódik, hogy a Teremtő Elme (Isten) gondolatenergiái a Földön anyaggá sűrűsödtek, azaz alakot öltöttek.


Van erre valamilyen forrásod red?
Könyv, cikkek, valami? Érdekelne a téma.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 8)

> Azért ez kicsit sántít.
> Ha az operaénekes a hangjával "belesikít" a kristálypohárba és az ezer darabra törik, ott kötve hiszem, hogy a hangszálak akkora energiát termelnének, hogy "veszteséggel" továbbítva a levegőben - elegendő legyen egy pohár széttöréséhez.
> Ha már tudományosak akarunk lenni, akkor talán az a helyes megfogalmazás, hogy a rezonancia frekvencián továbbított energia teljes egészében hozzáadódik (és nem nyelődik el belőle semmi) a rezonáló test energiájához, ahol átlépik azt a küszöböt, amely addig egybetartotta az adott anyagot.



*Kedves Flamingo*

A többség ugyan nem hagyja magát energiaszámitásokkal meggyözni de azért én mégegyszer megemlitem.

*A resonantia az nem egy "erösitö" mint *mondjuk egy photonsokszorozo, vagy Geiger-Müller számlálo.

Ez utobbiaknál egy gyenge sugárzás (fény vagy elemirészecske) egy áramforrás energiájára támaszkodva egy "lavinaeffektust" hoz létre, egy nagy áramot a vezetöben.

*A resonantiánál "passziv" tagok vannak,* a hidat kizárolag a szél, a poharat kizárolag a hangnyomás mozgatja amig a hid elnem szakadnak ill. a pohár elnem törik. 
*A szilárdsági tényezö*, maximalis kilengés anélkül, hogy eltörne, elszakadna, változatlan.

*Egy pici erövel, egy pici kilengésbe tudsz* hozni valamit az soha elnem szakad ha a kilengés mértéke a rugalmasság határán belül marad.

*Egy lökés azonban még nem "rezgés*" nem frequentia, az csak egy impulzus.

*A sok pici lökés ami mindig a kellö idöben, az un. sajátfrequentiával jön* megnöveli a kilengés mértékét. 

Az eltart egy darabig. Az egy csomo lökés eredménye. Mig végre a kilengés akkora, hogy a hid leszakad, a pohár megreped.

Tudom a bankkölcsön egy undorito példa ilyesmivel nem akar senki foglalkozni, de jol mutatja, hogy
az "összeget", a töréshez szükséges energiát a kényszerrezgést létrehozonak kell szolgáltatnia. 

*Tehát ha az agybol jövö energia nem elég a kristály széttörésére akkor ott a resonantia sem segit. *

Azt pedig mondhatom, hogy dédelgetheted a vizet gondolataiddal a halálodig, az agyhullámok nem termelnek anyi energiát.

Teljesen más az eset *ha egy "szerszám", egy erösitö* a saját tested amit az idegrendszer irányit neked segit.

*Belefulysz a trombitába és ledölnek Jeriko falai.* kiss

Sajnos most nincs idöm de ezt okvetlen elakartam mondani.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 8)

pitti írta:


> Ezt az ellen tabor miert nem csinalta meg meg? Vagy miert nem kerte fel az Emotot hogy ismetelje meg a kiserletet az o (vagy partatlan megfigyelok) felugyeletuk alatt?



Én nem tartozom a hitetlenkedők táborába, de az az igazság, hogy felkérték. James Rendi (aki valamiféle bűvész és szkeptikus és van egy nonprofit alapítványa a paranormális jelenségek "leleplezésére") 1 millió dollárt ajánlott fel neki ha valamiféle kettős vak-vizsgálattal meg tudja ismételni az eredményeit.

Nem ismerem ezt a figurát, de megértem, ha Emoto nem állt kötélnek. 



pitti írta:


> A Kabbalah tobb mint 2000 eve tanitja, hogy ugy az emberi gondolat mint a kimondott szo kozmikus energia ami kihatassal van az egesz vilag egyetemre tehat jol gondoljuk meg hogy mire gondolunk vagy mit mondunk.
> A metafizika ala tamasztani latszik ezt a tanitast, es most az Emoto kiserlet bizonyitani latszik ezt az allitast.



Ezek szerint az a bizonyos "Titok", ami most annyira divatos, nem is volt olyan nagy titok, csak azok számára, akik nem ismerték a Kabbalát.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 8)

siriusB írta:


> Én nem tartozom a hitetlenkedők táborába, de az az igazság, hogy felkérték. James Rendi (aki valamiféle bűvész és szkeptikus és van egy nonprofit alapítványa a paranormális jelenségek "leleplezésére") 1 millió dollárt ajánlott fel neki ha valamiféle kettős vak-vizsgálattal meg tudja ismételni az eredményeit.
> 
> Nem ismerem ezt a figurát, de megértem, ha Emoto nem állt kötélnek.


Nem csoda. Uri Gellerből is hülyét csinált James Randi. 1975-ben a szkeptikusok számos lehetséges magyarázázatot találtak arra, Geller hogyan csaphatta be az embereket különböző elterelő technikák segítségével. Richard Feynman, James Randi és Martin Gardner azzal vádolták Gellert, hogy trükkjeivel a szórakoztatóiparon kívül csalást, szélhámosságot követ el.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 8)

Ernoe írta:


> A többség ugyan nem hagyja magát energiaszámitásokkal meggyözni de azért én mégegyszer megemlitem.
> 
> *A resonantia az nem egy "erösitö" mint *mondjuk egy photonsokszorozo, vagy Geiger-Müller számlálo.
> 
> ...


Érvelhetek azzal hogy az emberi érzelmek is lökés hullámok formájában öltenek alakot? Elvégtére nem rezeg bennünk folyamatosan gyűlölet, szeretet, megbocsátás és bosszúvágy egyszerre. Mindegyiknek megvan a maga hangja és egyszerre csak egy hat.
Az hogy mindegyiknek saját frekvencia tartománya van más kérdés.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 8)

redlion írta:


> ...Igy hát nem szétsugarazod a párod, hanem "csak" átvilágítod.


No most már sokkal nyugodtabb vagyok. 



redlion írta:


> ...Sajnos nem találtam meg még hogyan számolta ki ez az ember, de keresem. ...


Köszi!


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 8)

Meg tudja valaki mondani, mi is az energia
Bocsássátok meg a tudatlanságomat, de mindenről szó van, csak erről nem.
Eredetileg arról volt szó ugye, hogy Masaru-bá a gondolatainak az energiájával változtatta meg a kristályok képződését. Vagy mit.
Vagy már nem erről van szó?


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 8)

redlion írta:


> Nem csoda. Uri Gellerből is hülyét csinált James Randi. 1975-ben a szkeptikusok számos lehetséges magyarázázatot találtak arra, Geller hogyan csaphatta be az embereket különböző elterelő technikák segítségével. Richard Feynman, James Randi és Martin Gardner azzal vádolták Gellert, hogy trükkjeivel a szórakoztatóiparon kívül csalást, szélhámosságot követ el.



Nem priviben küldöm a linket (Notovitch és Holger Kersten könyvek), mert talán más is letöltené.

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} a:link, span.MsoHyperlink {color:blue; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed {colorurple; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> http://addat.hu/5627d27f/Jézus-Indiában-élt.part1.rar.html
<o></o>
http://addat.hu/3621b46b/Jézus-Indiában-élt.part2.rar.html
<o></o>
http://addat.hu/3293e1d1/Notovitch---Jezus-ismeretlen-elete.zip.html


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 8)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Meg tudja valaki mondani, mi is az energia
> Bocsássátok meg a tudatlanságomat, de mindenről szó van, csak erről nem.
> Eredetileg arról volt szó ugye, hogy Masaru-bá a gondolatainak az energiájával változtatta meg a kristályok képződését. Vagy mit.
> Vagy már nem erről van szó?



Ernő biztos tudja, sőt, ő még a sötét anyag és a sötét energia mibenlétével is tisztában van. 

Az univerzum 4%-át alkotja az az anyag, aminek a létéről tudunk, mert megfigyelhetjük. 26% a sötét anyag aránya, és 70% a "sötét energia" amiről aztán végképp semmit sem tudni, csak annyit, hogy létezik. 

Ezért nem értem az ilyen magabiztos embereket, mint Ernő. A világunk 96 százalékáról dunsztja sincs, de abban biztos, hogy az amit egyesek megtapasztalnak, nem létezhet.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 8)

> Hangyanak is, Pistanak is es Atmanak is igazat adok, csak az Ernoenek nem adok igazat mert o az egyetlen aki elvbol elutasitja a dolgot. Ez pedig nem tudomanyos.


*Kedves Pitti* 

Az intelligent design képviselöinek már az is egy gyözelem ha valaki szobaáll velük. 

*"Elmondtam egy professzornak és elgondolkodott raja." mondta egy ID hivö* mintha 
a puszta elgondolkodás valamin egy professzortol, egy elsöprö argumentum lenne. 




> Uri Gellerből is hülyét csinált James Randi. 1975-ben a szkeptikusok számos lehetséges


*Kedves redlion*

Uri Geller egy jo fej. Ö nem babonás, ö tudja, hogy a mysztika, a bizonytalanság amivel a spiritualizmus jár fellazitja a merev rendszereket és ezzel az emberek eltudják kerülni az összetörést. 
*Ö azért tud igy viselkedni mert a szorakoztatoiparban dolgozik* és amit mond nem veszik komolyan. 



> Érvelhetek azzal hogy az emberi érzelmek is lökés hullámok formájában öltenek alakot? Elvégtére nem rezeg bennünk folyamatosan gyűlölet, szeretet, megbocsátás és bosszúvágy egyszerre. Mindegyiknek megvan a maga hangja és egyszerre csak egy hat.
> Az hogy mindegyiknek saját frekvencia tartománya van más kérdés.


*Kedves Atma11*

Tegyünk félre minden magasszintü tudományos elméletet amihez nem mindenki fér hozzá.
Vegyük elö a jozan paraszti eszünket és akkor belátjuk, hogy a torokköszörülés, a ruhánk suhogása, a menéssel járo zaj, a csoszogás, a bonbonos-zacsko felnyitás még *egy operafelvonást is képes befolyásolni* ezzel szemben az agytekervények forgása olyan halkan (kis energiával) zajlik le, hogy egy sovány-koros-nöböl (magersüchtig) sem hallatszik ki.










> Mindegyiknek megvan a maga hangja és egyszerre csak egy hat. Az hogy mindegyiknek saját frekvencia tartománya van más kérdés.


Akár milyen kicsi is lenne a sávszélesége az érzéseknek, nincs annyi frequentiatartomány a világon mint érzés lehetséges.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 8)

siriusB írta:


> ...és 70% a "sötét energia" amiről aztán végképp semmit sem tudni, csak annyit, hogy létezik.



Nem pont erre gondoltam, de ez is egy érdekes talány
Megelégednék annak a négy százaléknak a magyarázatával is és persze nem arra vagyok kíváncsi, hogy az mi, mert nyilván anyag, de a tudomány jelen állása szerint nem megmagyarázható, hogy ami az anyagot alkotja az mi


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 8)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Nem pont erre gondoltam, de ez is egy érdekes talány
> Megelégednék annak a négy százaléknak a magyarázatával is és persze nem arra vagyok kíváncsi, hogy az mi, mert nyilván anyag, de a tudomány jelen állása szerint nem megmagyarázható, hogy ami az anyagot alkotja az mi



A kvantumfizika szerint minden energia. Ezek szerint az anyag is energia.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 8)

Ernoe írta:


> Vegyük elö a jozan paraszti eszünket és akkor belátjuk, hogy a torokköszörülés, a ruhánk suhogása, a menéssel járo zaj, a csoszogás, a bonbonos-zacsko felnyitás még *egy operafelvonást is képes befolyásolni* ezzel szemben az agytekervények forgása olyan halkan (kis energiával) zajlik le, hogy egy sovány-koros-nöböl (magersüchtig) sem hallatszik ki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Milyen ismerős, amit mondasz a buta felfedezésről (Emotoról van szó, ugye)! 

_"Nevetséges Semmelweis azon állítása, amely szerint szemmel láthatatlan, apró élőlények (mikrobák) okozhatják sok fiatal anya halálos betegségét, vagyis a gyermekágyi lázat. Lehetetlen, hogy ilyen pici és jelentéktelen élőlények – ha egyáltalán léteznek – kárt tudjanak tenni egy emberben."_


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 8)

*Kedves SziriusB*

En egy nagy Semmeweis tisztelö vagyok mert a babona ellen küzdött az értelem segitségével.

De mi köze Emotonak a Semmelweishoz? Semmi. 

Semmelweis tudományos precizitással kutatott, és a tudománytalan tömeg nem ismerte fel.
Most az emberek többsége anyira bölcs, hogy csak kevesen üllnek fel egy sarlatánnak.

Hidd el *hacsak egy szikra igazság lenne a dolog mögött* akkor az összes vallásos szervezet
már kiugrott volna a böréböl a Pápával az élen. 

Igaz még nem heverték ki *az ima-erejének-bizonyitását szolgálo kisérlet* okozta
blamaget, és a vele járo többmillio dolláros veszteségeket. 

Ne beszéljünk rolla inkább egy picit. Az ima a vezetéknevek utján megtalálta a cimzetteket,
vagy hogy is volt?

Egyébbként kiegészitem a listát. 
*Ha egy kutya a szag segitségével* képes egy embert nagy távolságbol felismerni akkor
miért ne lenne lehetséges, hogy ez a szag oldodik a vizben és nem a lelkiállapotod? kiss







 
Ezer, de ezeregy dolog jöhet számitásba aminek a valoszinüsége többezerszer nagyobb mind a lelki tevékenység, telekinese.


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> Az intelligent design képviselöinek már az is egy gyözelem ha valaki szobaáll velük.


Draga Ernoe, neked ugyanilyen gyozelem, hogy itt szoba allunk veled. kiss
A problema ott van senki sem tud ertelmesebb, jobban alatamaszthato elmelettel feljonni. 
A reszeges Darwin atyank fantazmagoriaja egy vilag rohej. Mar tobb eve megfigyeles alatt tartok nehany halat az akvariumban de meg egyik se mutatja jelet, hogy ki akar jonni a vizbol es koszali sassa valtozni.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 8)

Ernoe írta:


> Tegyünk félre minden magasszintü tudományos elméletet amihez nem mindenki fér hozzá.
> Vegyük elö a jozan paraszti eszünket[...]


Na ez az amitől irtózom kedves ernoe. Még véletlenül se vegyük elő a "józan" paraszti eszünket mert akkor mindenki azt állíthat amit akar mert neki épp az a józan.

A tudomány nyelve a tényszerűség, a logika, a kézzelfoghatóság, a számok világa. Nem a "Józan paraszti ész".
Szeretném ha még véletlenül se sodródnánk el a "common sense" tartományba mert ott tényleg mindenki az mond amit akar és ennek egyik oldalról lekezelés lesz a vége a másik oldalról meg jogos sértődés, ezért ha lehet akkor maradjunk csak a "magasszintü tudományos elméletek" körében.



Ernoe írta:


> Semmelweis tudományos precizitással kutatott, és a tudománytalan tömeg nem ismerte fel. Most az emberek többsége anyira bölcs, hogy csak kevesen üllnek fel egy sarlatánnak.


A "tudománytalan tömeg" az az elismert és neves kollega köre volt kedves ernoe, értsd: más tudósok. Az emberek többsége ma sem bölcsebb semmivel mint anno, csak maximum önteltebb és úgy gondolja hogy hozzáértés nélkül is neki van igaza.

Masaru Emoto munkásságát illetően pedig pontosan ez köszön vissza a: *nem hiszem*. A tudomány nem hit kérdés.
A tudomány nem abból áll hogy megpróbálunk másokat lejáratni, szavahihetőségüket kétségbe vonni, tudásukat, hozzáértésüket dilettantizmusnak beállítani.

A tudomány tényszerű. Be tudják bizonyítani az ellenkezőjét vagy nem? Nem? Hát akkor nincs miről beszélnünk úgy érzem.
Elméletek mindig is lesznek, a dolog mellett és ellene is, méghozzá ezer számra, a tényeket viszont az elméletek fantáziálása és játéka nem hatja meg.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SziriusB*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bármi, csak az nem ami a szemünk előtt van?
Ez a Te igazságod?

Így akár a Világ értelmét is csípőből megfejtheted. Aztán nyithacc egy saját topicot, "Ernoe szabályai a mindenség működésére" címmel.Majd kisorsoljuk ki járjon oda OKOSODNI:mrgreen:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 9)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Meg tudja valaki mondani, mi is az energia
> Bocsássátok meg a tudatlanságomat, de mindenről szó van, csak erről nem.
> Eredetileg arról volt szó ugye, hogy Masaru-bá a gondolatainak az energiájával változtatta meg a kristályok képződését. Vagy mit.
> Vagy már nem erről van szó?


Az energia meghtatározása alapvetően egy nagyon egyszerű dolog: valamire való hatás képessége. Ha kicsit tudományosabb akar az ember lenni, azt mondja, a munkavégzés képessége, azaz képesség valamely test vagy erőtér fizikai állapotának megváltoztatására. Ennyi. Se több, se kevesebb.

Amennyiben igazolható, hogy az emberi gondolat akármilyen módon is de képes valamely fizikai test állapotát befolyásolni (melegebbé tenni, elmozdítani, formáját megváltoztatni, mozgására hatni, stb.) akkor el kell ismerni, hogy a gondolat rendelkezik munkavégző képességgel, azaz energiával.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Amennyiben igazolható, hogy az emberi gondolat akármilyen módon is de képes valamely fizikai test állapotát befolyásolni (melegebbé tenni, elmozdítani, formáját megváltoztatni, mozgására hatni, stb.) akkor el kell ismerni, hogy a gondolat rendelkezik munkavégző képességgel, azaz energiával.


A "gazda szervezet" szempontjából nézve ez a kritérium többszörösen teljesül, mind fizikai mind mentális téren. Fizikailag mérhető az agyi aktivitás mind hő mind elektromos hatások képében (az agyhullámokat és még vagy fél tucat dolgot nem is említve). Mentálisan pedig van épp elég betegség amiből válogatni lehet ha felborul az egyensúly. Elvégtére a depresszió sem más mint egy sor rosszul rögzitett gondolat amely életképtelenséget, adott esetben halált vagy komolyabb önpusztítási hajlamokat eredményezhet.

Szerintem az hogy a gondolatnak van-e fizikai manifesztációja soha nem volt kérdés ebben a topicban, sokkal inkább az hogy vajon képes-e hatni a saját tested világán kívül is, vagy csak azon belül?

Esetleg még azt is felvethetnénk hogy mi volt előbb, a tyúk vagy a tojás? A gondolat hatására jönnek létre elektromos impulzusok a testben/agyban avagy az elektromos impulzusok hatására hisszük hogy hiszünk/gondolkodunk? Azonban bármely oldalról is nézzük a fizikai hatások tagadhatatlanok.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 9)

Foglaljuk tehát mégegyszer öszze, hogy miröl is van szo. Javitsatok ki ha tévedek.

*Emotonak sikerült mysztikus képeivel bebizonyitania a láthatatlan szellemi világ létezését.

*Bizonyitékként bejátszottatok egy videot amin egy tavat körülállo sereg másfélorás kitarto 
imátkozás utján megjavitotta a viz minöségét.

Egy másik videon látjuk, hogy a viz nemcsak "visszamosolyog" ha kedvesek vagyunk hozzá,
hanem képes különbbséget tenni a vignnyetta "I love you!" és "I hate you" között.
Az ember és a viz közötti kommunikátio ugy játszodik le, hogy az ember emotionális gestusaira
a viz bennünket gyönyörködtetö vagy elszörnyitö kristályok képzésével válaszol.

Az ellenzék megprobálta a kristályképzést közismerten befolyásolo tényezöket figyelembe venni 
és az érzésvilágbol adodo gyenge energiával argumentalt. 
Ugyancsak egy megmagyarázatlan ellenérv, az érzések fokusálása amivel az egymástol pár 
centiméterre levö üvegekben levö viz a "jo" és a "gonosz" agykiszugárzásokat szelektálni tudták.

A gyenge agykisugárzást nem lehet egyszerüen félretenni végülis itt egy halom vizröl van szo
nemcsak egy-egyetlen kristályrol. A videon legalább egy pohárnyi viz láthato, ha most belegondolunk
hogy a lottoszerüen kiemelt csepp viz amit kristályositunk állitolag szignifikánsan több "szép"
vagy "nem szép" kristályt tartalmazott akkor abbol az következik, hogy a pohárnak több mint a
fele "átváltozott" ilyen vagy olyan vizzé. A fama nem beszél arrol, hogy milyenek voltak a 
kristályok a ráimátkozás illetve gyülöletkifejtést megelözöen.

Nem akarok elmerülni a részletekbe, de Emoto képviselöi itt a topikban nem voltak képesek
a kisérlet részletes leirására. Ezzel elentétben számtalan tudományos intézet és irás kétségbe
vonja a kisérletek igazolhatoságát.

*Milyen következményekkel járna ha a felfedezés nem lenne téves.*

Hát elöször is az etablált vallások rögtön igazolva érezhetnék magukat, 
még Jezus sétáját a Genezarethi to vizén is tényként lehetne elkönyvelni.








Szeretném megemliteni, hogy XVI. Benedikt összehivott a Vatikáni egyetemen egy gremiumot
neves tudosokbol. Ez a csoport tekintélyes, jol fizetett vallásos és nem vallásos kutatokbol áll.
Nem Emoto hatására hanem abbol az igényböl, hogy ezek a tudosok gondolkodjanak azon,
hogy *Isten léte* (amin áll és bukik egy vallás) *tudományosan bizonyithato vagy sem*?

Még a Hawking is tagja ennek az egyesületnek, aki sulyos betegség ellenére továbbra is atheista.







Szoval ha ezek az urak nem látják az elsö mondatomat beigazolva akkor még várnunk kell
egy meggyözö istenbizonyitásra. *A pápa lenne az elsö aki Emotot szentéavatná*.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

Ernoe írta:


> *Emotonak sikerült mysztikus képeivel bebizonyitania a láthatatlan szellemi világ létezését.*


Akkor engedelmeddel kijavítalak. Emoto nem bizonyított semmit pusztán egy kölcsönhatást. Még ezt is úgy hogy a kísérlete nyílt vita tárgyát képezi és sajnos nem épp tudományos módon próbálják az eredményeit megdönteni.

Aki igazi megfigyelő és igazi tudós az egy alapszabálynak mindig eleget tesz, mégpedig annak hogy nem hagyja hogy a megfigyelés eredményét a saját véleménye befolyásolja.
Ez a kritérium nem teljesül sem akkor amikor Masaru Emoto életét vagy tanulmányait boncolgatjuk, sem pedig akkor amikor (mint jó magad) a kérdésbe a saját ellenszenvünk és rémképeink keverjük bele.

A kísérlet sem fizikailag, sem pedig más úton nem egyeztethető össze azzal a mondattal hogy *"Emotonak sikerült mysztikus képeivel bebizonyitania a láthatatlan szellemi világ létezését.*"


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 9)

atma11 írta:


> Na most akkor ezt az egész "tudományos körül körítést" amiről itt beszéltek egy mondatban is meg lehet fogalmazni és úgy hangzik hogy: nem hiszem hogy az eredmények nem manipuláltak.


 
Ebben van valami. Tudod, ha a gyerek előadja, hogy az ablak úgy törött be, hogy a kutya elkezdett dekázni a focilabdával és hirtelen rálőtte az ablakra, akkor az minden ismeretemnek, tapasztalásomnak ellentmond. Erős kétségekkel fogom fogadni. Nem az lesz az első reakcióm, hogy na nézzük, meg tudja-e mégegyszer csinálni a blöki. Persze ismerve a kutya zsenialitását, mindenképpen hagyok egy iciripiciri résféleséget a kételkedésemen. De az alapreakcióm mindenképpen a sztori elutasítása lesz és azt hiszem, ez lesz a helyes megoldás.




> Ernoe sokadik nekifutásra is olyan faktorokat feszeget amelyekkel nem lehet megmagyarázni a minták közti különbséget. Faktorokat mint a bipolaritás, ami tudtommal mindkét mintára igaz, idő faktor ami tudtommal mindkét mintánál ugyan annyi, szennyezettség ami lévén a két minta megegyező ugyan csak értelmetlen felhozatal.
> 
> Tehát itt pusztán annyiról beszélünk hogy szerinte(tek) a kísérlet ezen feltételek mellett nem elvégezhető, már pedig innentől vakvágányra sodródik az egész beszélgetés hiszen az egyik tábor megbízik abban hogy a kísérletező betartotta a saját maga által megfogalmazott szabályokat a másik pedig nem, ezzel ledegradálva az egész beszélgetést egy bizalmi kérdéssé.
> 
> ...


 
Ebben a topikban a magam részéről és ezúttal Ernoe részéről is korrektnek érzem a kétségek megfogalmazását. Ha jól értem, Ernoe is azokat az ismereteket feszegeti, amik ellentmondanak a kísérleti eredményeknek. Ezek az ismeretek olyanok, amelyek alapján a gyakorlatban számtalan eredmény született, tehát nem vaskalapos tudósok által négy fal között megálmodott dolgokról van szó. 

A vízmolekula bipoláris jellege a víz egész viselkedésének, minden tulajdonságának az alapja. Semmiféle vízzel való kísérletnél nem hagyható figyelmen kívül. A bipoláris molekula alkotja azokat a vízmolekula "fürtöket", amelyek végül minden folyamatért felelnek. Egyszerűen nem lehet ezeket a dolgokat figyelmen kívül hagyni, amikor a víz elkezd az ismereteinkkel és eddigi tapasztalásainkkal ellentétes módon viselkedni. 

Felmerült bennem még kérdés. 
Aki dolgozott kristályosítással, tudja, hogy egy adott edényben számtalan formájú és méretű kristály jön létre. Ezek a teljesen szabályostól a torz, rosszul kialakult kristályokig terjednek. 

Kérdés: Tudunk-e valamit arról, hogy az edényekben létrejött kristályokat milyen módon vizsgálták, hány kristályt vettek ki vizsgálatra és milyen elvek szerint döntötték el a lefényképezendő, jellemző kristály kiválasztását?

Kérdés: Beszámoltak-e a dokumentálttól eltérő alakú kristályok előfordulásáról és gyakoriságukról?


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ebben a topikban a magam részéről és ezúttal Ernoe részéről is korrektnek érzem a kétségek megfogalmazását. Ha jól értem, Ernoe is azokat az ismereteket feszegeti, amik ellentmondanak a kísérleti eredményeknek. Ezek az ismeretek olyanok, amelyek alapján a gyakorlatban számtalan eredmény született, tehát nem vaskalapos tudósok által négy fal között megálmodott dolgokról van szó.
> 
> A vízmolekula bipoláris jellege a víz egész viselkedésének, minden tulajdonságának az alapja. Semmiféle vízzel való kísérletnél nem hagyható figyelmen kívül. A bipoláris molekula alkotja azokat a vízmolekula "fürtöket", amelyek végül minden folyamatért felelnek. Egyszerűen nem lehet ezeket a dolgokat figyelmen kívül hagyni, amikor a víz elkezd az ismereteinkkel és eddigi tapasztalásainkkal ellentétes módon viselkedni.


Látom még mindig nem érted miért írtam ezt a kritikátokkal kapcsolatban =]
Akkor próbáljuk meg így: Ernoe felsorolt egy csomó olyan dolgot amik *mind a két mintára igazak*, *így az* azok közti *eltérést nem magyarázzák*.

A bipolaritás megemlítése ebben megfogalmazásban olyan mintha azt mondta volna hogy "persze, de az egyik üvegben víz van". Azonban mind a két üvegben ugyan az a bipoláris kötések által felépített víz van. Ezért kérdeztem hogy hogyan jön ez vagy az idő/szennyezettség faktor ide?



hangya1944 írta:


> Felmerült bennem még kérdés.
> Aki dolgozott kristályosítással, tudja, hogy egy adott edényben számtalan formájú és méretű kristály jön létre. Ezek a teljesen szabályostól a torz, rosszul kialakult kristályokig terjednek.
> 
> Kérdés: Tudunk-e valamit arról, hogy az edényekben létrejött kristályokat milyen módon vizsgálták, hány kristályt vettek ki vizsgálatra és milyen elvek szerint döntötték el a lefényképezendő, jellemző kristály kiválasztását?
> ...


Na, ez már egy fokkal közelebb áll a valósághoz.
Azt hiszem ez a legnagyobb probléma Emoto munkásságát illetően.
A tanulmányát százalék arányban kellett volna ismertetnie az az a negatív mintából 100 különböző kép majd a pozitív mintából 100 különböző kép aztán a különbségeket lehetett volna összegezni.
Tény hogy egy a milliárd vízkristályok közül kiragadott kép önmagában nem bizonyít semmit.

Ugyanakkor felhívnám egy valamire a figyelmet: lényeges szempont hogy a negatív mintákban az önszerveződésnek szinte semmilyen jelét nem látni. Ezt azért tartom fontosnak megemlíteni, mert ha csak minimális különbségekről beszélnénk akkor akár azt is mondhatnánk hogy ugyan azt a vizet fotózta, csak egyik oldalon aszimmetrikus kristályokat mutatott, másik oldalon meg szimmetrikusakat.
Azonban a különbség túlzottan is nagy ahhoz hogy feltételezzük hogy egy ugyan azon mintából származzon.

Ezen felül: a kétség alapvető dolog, azonban amíg nem tudunk alá valamilyen alapot adni addig egy vállrándítással ér fel maximum. Megmondom őszintén hogy az hogy ki mennyire tartja valószínűnek ezt a kísérletet pusztán ízlés és beállítottság kérdése, épp ezért nem tartom szerencsésnek hogy ha valaki nem tudományos szempontból közelít felé. Nincs szükség arra hogy a véleményünk alapján különböztessük meg egymást.

Épp ezért nem értek egyet ernoe "misztikus szellem bizonyításos" szempontjával sem. Ha csak ennyi kellene ahhoz hogy egy elméletet vagy kísérletet megdöntsünk akkor még mindig a boncolás után mosatlan kézzel szülésnél segítkező orvosoknál tartanánk, na meg a forró olajnál amit anno mindenre lehetett univerzálisan alkalmazni.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 9)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Meg tudja valaki mondani, mi is az energia
> Bocsássátok meg a tudatlanságomat, de mindenről szó van, csak erről nem.
> Eredetileg arról volt szó ugye, hogy Masaru-bá a gondolatainak az energiájával változtatta meg a kristályok képződését. Vagy mit.
> Vagy már nem erről van szó?


 
Jól mondja a Fagyis, az energia valamire hatás képessége! És rezegnek, így a rezgő energiákat a rezgés frekvenciája alapján jellemzett szinteknek megfelelően osztályozzák. Tehát a frekvencia határozza meg az energia minőségét (típusát). 
És az amplitúdó határozza meg az energia mennyiségét. 

A tényszerű bebizonyított kisérletekről annyit, hogy Stephen Hawking elméleti fizikus lévén egyetlenegy elméletét sem tudta bebizonyitani 'kézzel foghatóan' laboratóriumi körülmények között. Csakis matematikai levezetésekkel volt képes bebizonyitani helyes következtetésekkel az elméleti kozmológiában a kvantumgravitációs tételeit. 
Sőt rávilágított, hogy a fekete lyukak sem léteznek örökké, ezt az elméletét 2004-ben visszavonta, majd újból elfogadta. 
Ergó még Ő sem biztos mindig a saját konklúziójának igazában, amit kutat. (Einstein sem volt az.)

Mondhatjuk azt is, hogy az egész világunk (tudományos) elméletei, nem mások, mint egy puzzle kirakói, vagy illenek a képbe vagy nem.
Csatolás megtekintése 345301


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 9)

redlion írta:


> Jól mondja a Fagyis, az energia valamire hatás képessége! És rezegnek, így a rezgő energiákat a rezgés frekvenciája alapján jellemzett szinteknek megfelelően osztályozzák. Tehát a frekvencia határozza meg az energia minőségét (típusát).
> És az amplitúdó határozza meg az energia mennyiségét.
> 
> A tényszerű bebizonyított kisérletekről annyit, hogy Stephen Hawking elméleti fizikus lévén egyetlenegy elméletét sem tudta bebizonyitani 'kézzel foghatóan' laboratóriumi körülmények között. Csakis matematikai levezetésekkel volt képes bebizonyitani helyes következtetésekkel az elméleti kozmológiában a kvantumgravitációs tételeit.
> ...



Köszönöm, ez így elfogadható magyarázat. Erre próbáltam volna utalni, miszerint a jelenleg érvényes fizikai, illetve matematikai tételekkel nem feltétlen tudunk mindent igazolni, vagy cáfolni.
Annak a bizonyos puzzlenak a kirakása még épp hogy csak el lett kezdve .


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 9)

redlion írta:


> Nem csoda. Uri Gellerből is hülyét csinált James Randi. 1975-ben a szkeptikusok számos lehetséges magyarázázatot találtak arra, Geller hogyan csaphatta be az embereket különböző elterelő technikák segítségével. Richard Feynman, James Randi és Martin Gardner azzal vádolták Gellert, hogy trükkjeivel a szórakoztatóiparon kívül csalást, szélhámosságot követ el.


Amikor aranybányákat talált az is csalás lenne Uritól vagy a többi érdekes találata?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 9)

> Mondhatjuk azt is, hogy az egész világunk (tudományos) elméletei, nem mások, mint egy puzzle kirakói, vagy illenek a képbe vagy nem.


*Kedves redlion*

Gyakran van olyan érzésem, hogy hiába járok ide csak elpocsékolt idö. 
Ezzel a meglátásoddal azonban nagyon megörvendeztettél. kiss

Hát pont erröl van szo!
*Nincs a világban egy "feszes" pont,* "absolut fogalom", egy "mozulatlan mozgato", 
egy Isten egy, designet, "jo" vagy "rossz". 

*Mi csak puzzle darabokkat probálunk összeilleszteni és örülünk ha valahol összeáll.*

Es mégis akár mennyire is gunyolodik valaki az emberiség eredményein a teljesitményünk orjási.

Gondoljuk csak bele, hogy az a sok esendö ember mint mi, buták és tehetségtelenek, lusták és önzök, idealisták akik délibábok után futnak és mégis mégis egy olyan világot tudunk képezni mint amiben élünk. 

Gondoljatok csak bele milyen komplex dolgokat hozunk létre, mi emberek, mindenki a maga helyén a saját képességével és a saját lehetetlenségével. 



> A reszeges Darwin atyank fantazmagoriaja egy vilag rohej. Mar tobb eve megfigyeles alatt tartok nehany halat az akvariumban de meg egyik se mutatja jelet, hogy ki akar jonni a vizbol es koszali sassa valtozni.


*Kedves Pitti*

Goldolj bele, hogy *a halaid mögött ugyanannyi fejlödési idö áll mint az ember*, a teknösbéka vagy akármi más élölény mögött.

Az, hogy a halaidbol egynap repülö madarak lesznek az nem valoszinö. 
"Amit nem tanult meg a kisökör azt nem fogja tudni a nagyökör" vagy másképp aki elkési az esküvöjét annak más menyasszonyt kell házasodnia. Valami lesz belöllük de nem madarak.

Vannak "jolsikerült" élölények mondjuk a teknösbéka aki már 200 millio éve szinte változatlanok. A halad mindig ugyanolyan hömérsékletü vizben jol etetve él nem is igen fog változni.





Az emberek egyre nagyobbak lesznek, egyre több müvégtagot, müszivet, müvesét, müfogat, mü-forgocsontot, felpumpálhato fütyit, loszérumokat spriccelnek magukba és az örög tudja milyen más beépitett idegen dolgot hordanak. 






En régimodi vagyok engem mindig az eredeti vonz..


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 9)

Ez a Mauna Kea?


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 9)

Ernoe írta:


> Foglaljuk tehát mégegyszer öszze, hogy miröl is van szo. Javitsatok ki ha tévedek.
> 
> *Emotonak sikerült mysztikus képeivel bebizonyitania a láthatatlan szellemi világ létezését.
> *
> ...



Csókoltatnak Ernő: 


 

Komolyra fordítva a szót, nem lehet, hogy épp itt van mindennek a nyitja, amit te "kommunikatio" névvel illetsz?
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Nem lehet, hogy ma a természet működésében a kommunikációt hagyják figyelmen kívül a kutatóink? Tulajdonképpen minden kommunikál mindennel, de a visszajelzést vagy hatást még nem fejtették meg teljesen. Arra gondolok, hogy nem csak ember kommunikál emberrel vagy ember állattal és fordítva, hanem az un. „élet” legkisebb egységei is, a sejtek. Könnyű a kommunikáció hatását és mibenlétét kimutatni, amikor a macskáddal kommunikálsz, de nehéz amikor mondjuk Pitti a halaival. Pedig egészen biztos, hogy van hatása. Kommunikálnak egymással a halak is óriási távolságokban is tudják mit mikor kell tenniük, hova kell menniük.


Például a tested különböző sejtjei is kommunikálnak egymással, mert különben honnan a fenéből tudnák például azt, hogy nekik mivé kell fejlődniük: szív vagy vakbél lesz-e belőlük. 



A sejtek hogy értesülnek, hiszen ugyanúgy, ahogy a fagyott víz-kristálynak nincs "mivel" felfognia az információt, ugyanúgy egy sejt sem rendelkezik füllel.:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 9)

Az energiáról egészen másképp beszélnek a kvantumfizikában, de nem szeretnék itt tudálékoskodni, mert többek közt atomfizikus sem vagyok , ezért csak egy idézet:

_"Einstein, a kvantumfizika atyja megfogalmazta az E=mc2 egyenletében, amelyben kimondja, hogy energia = tömeg x sebesség a négyzeten. Másképpen fogalmazva: a mozgásban levő tömeg energiával egyenlő. A kő vagy a beton alacsonyabb frekvencián vibrál, mint a növények, amelyek viszont lassabban vibrálnak a komplexebb életfolyamatokkal rendelkező állatoknál vagy az embernél. Igen ám, de itt nem áll meg a tudomány: a fizikusok azt is állítják, hogy az öt érzékszerven túlmutató szférába tartozó világ is, mint például a gondolatok is energiából vannak (és információt tartalmaznak), amelyeknek frekvenciáját különböző készülékekkel regisztrálni is lehet._"

Erre most véletlenül bukkantam, de épp ide illik. 

Forrás: http://www.meno.ro/nyomtatas/hir=1086

Sok minden más is van ebben az írásban, hivatkozásokkal alátámasztva (Egyik hivatkozás éppen Emotora utal...:lol, remélem Ernő is rákattint.

Minden hullámtermészetű a környezetünkben! Innen már nem is értem miért vitatkozunk Ernővel?:roll:
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="460" height="384">






<embed flashvars="vID=f454361e21&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" name="guPlayer-f454361e21" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" width="460" align="middle" height="384"></object>


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

Ernoe írta:


> *Nincs a világban egy "feszes" pont,* "absolut fogalom", egy "mozulatlan mozgato", egy Isten egy, designet, "jo" vagy "rossz".



Ezzel nem tudok egyetérteni kedves ernoe.
Mint ahogy sem a fizika, sem pedig a kémia, egyetlen természet tudomány sem a véletlenről szól. Komoly és komplex önműködő rendszerekről beszélünk az atomoktól kifelé az élőlényeken keresztül egészen az akkora jelenségekig mint egy csillag vagy egy galaxis.
Az élet épp úgy mint minden élettelen anyag szabályok szerint működik és egyensúlyra törekszik. Por felhőkből napok, bolygók állnak össze, maggal, ciklusos ön megújulással egy véges végtelen folyamat részeként.

Ha nem lenne egy feszes pont, egyetlen szabály sem ebben a világban akkor itt nem lenne semmi. Végtelen számú részecske sodródna egy a minden féle energiától mentes környezetben és soha nem történne semmi, nem lépnének fel kölcsönhatások, nem mennének végbe vegyi vagy egyéb folyamatok.

Az hogy egyes emberek ezt a rendszert egy egyetemes akarat ként fogják fel vagy pedig egy mindent átható hihetetlen furcsa és össze vissza tekergőző folyamatnak aminek minden szituációban más-más reakciói vannak az csupán részlet kérdés.

Mondhatni:





Materialista és Spiritualista abban különbözik hogy míg az első a Rosa canina nevű növény szaporodó szervét látja addig az utóbbi egy virágot amiben gyönyörködhet.
Mekkora különbség és mégis mennyire ugyan arról az egy dologról beszélnek.




Ernoe írta:


> *Mi csak puzzle darabokkat probálunk összeilleszteni és örülünk ha valahol összeáll.*
> Es mégis akár mennyire is gunyolodik valaki az emberiség eredményein a teljesitményünk orjási.
> Gondoljuk csak bele, hogy az a sok esendö ember mint mi, buták és tehetségtelenek, lusták és önzök, idealisták akik délibábok után futnak és mégis mégis egy olyan világot tudunk képezni mint amiben élünk.
> Gondoljatok csak bele milyen komplex dolgokat hozunk létre, mi emberek, mindenki a maga helyén a saját képességével és a saját lehetetlenségével.


Igen, van akit ez lenyűgöz.
Olyan mint a kaleidoszkóp. Az ember belenéz, csavar rajta egyet és a kép amit eddig nézett millió darabra törik ami bár ugyan az a kép, millió oldalról tekint vissza ránk egy színes kavalkádban.

Preferencia kérdése.
Az emberiség munkája tagadhatatlan, azonban annak hatásairól már közel sem egyeznek ennyire az emberek véleménye.
Miről beszélünk? Egy fajról amely elfelejtette hogyan kell élni és a mai napig egyre távolabb sodródik az élettől miközben megsemmisíti maga körül az arra való lehetőséget.

A grandiózus technológiai fejlődésünk, az a csodálatos sok színes pötty amit felraktunk millió és millió könyvbe. Egy önfeledt ám rokkant gyermek játszadozása a zsírkrétával amint azt rajzolja hogy ő is tud szaladni, ő is tud élni.
Mit ért el az emberiség?
Nézzük a nagyobb képet, mi az amit fel tudunk mutatni?
Elmondhatjuk hogy a hatalmunkat, a tudásunkat arra használtuk fel hogy megteremtsük az utópiát? Hogy a körülöttünk lévő "alsóbb rendű fajoknak" segítséget nyújtottunk?

Tényleg, mit is tudunk felmutatni kedves ernoe, azon a tagadhatatlanul sok színű konfetti esőn kívül amit szana széjjel szórunk magunk körül bármerre megyünk?
Alkottunk valami maradandót?
Az ember él aztán meghal, ha valamit tett amivel nagyon különbözővé vált a társaitól legyen az negatív vagy pozitív dolog a többiek esetleg megőrzik a nevét vagy az arc képét. Ennyit jelent a maradandóság? Egy nevet és egy bronz arcot akiről senki nem tud semmit és épp olyan üres mint a koponya agy nélkül? Irónikus.

Az emberiség nagyon sok dolgot felmutatott, azonban a legnagyobb műve az a kihasználatlan potencia ami elveszett benne. Egy olyan faj vagyunk ami öntudatra ébredt, megismerheti a világot más szemszögből, a szabályokon kívülről.
Kaotikusak vagyunk, ha akarjuk beszámíthatatlanok és veszettek. Nem hat ránk az egyetemes rend. Azt teremtünk magunknak amit csak szeretnénk. Élhetünk összhangban a természettel, élhetünk beton dzsungelben ahonnan száműztük azt. Szinte bármit megtehetünk.
És mi az amit megtettünk?
Ciklusosan írtjuk magunkat miközben a körülöttünk lévő életformák minden fajtájára teszünk magasról. Még akkor is ha az a tulajdon fajtánk primitív változata.
El taposunk mindent. Betonnal és kővel kitöltve a hátramaradt pusztaságot. Azért mert épp az a trendi, mert mi nem vagyunk "primitívek" mert mi bebizonyítjuk hogy megtehetjük, mert mi vagyunk a táplálék lánc csúcsa, a teremtés koronája....
Igen irónikus....

Mi az amit az ember fel tud mutatni ha összegezzük a történelmet?
Háborúk, pusztítás, a föld megmérgezése, az élővilág vissza szorítása, kihasználása és megölése a saját kényelmünk érdekében.
Kihagytam volna valamit?
Oh igen, ma már nem is kis pályázunk hanem rögtön az egész bolygót meg karjuk sütni és az sem zavar minket ha közben mi is vele együtt halunk. Erre vagyunk annyira büszkék?

Igen, az ember egy csodálatos faj.
Egy csodálatos faj ami semmit nem tett meg amit megtehetett volna.
Egy csodálatos faj ami annyira ön imádóvá vált hogy úgy érezte minden felett áll, legyen az élet vagy halál.
Miközben pedig az utolsó határokat feszegeti, az örök életet keresve pont azt veszti el ami erre ösztönözte. Az emberségét.
Végül nem marad más hátra csak a por amiből vétettünk, és amivé újra szétesünk. A közbenső részről pedig elmondhatjuk hogy jól felhasználtuk: egyetlen egy faj sem ismert előttünk amelyik több szenvedést vagy halált hozott volna erre a bolygóra mint mi.

Tudod ernoe én úgy érzem hogy te meg én ugyan annak az érmének a két oldala vagyunk. Mindketten az emberiségről beszélünk, mégis két annyira de annyira különböző szemszögből. Még mosolyogtatóbb legyen a dolog ha számba vesszük hogy, itt te vagy az aki pusztán egy virágot lát amiben gyönyörködhet, én a Rosa canina nevű növény szaporodó szervét látom csak magam előtt.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 9)

siriusB írta:


> Az energiáról egészen másképp beszélnek a kvantumfizikában, de nem szeretnék itt tudálékoskodni, mert többek közt atomfizikus sem vagyok , ezért csak egy idézet:
> 
> _"Einstein, a kvantumfizika atyja megfogalmazta az E=mc2 egyenletében, amelyben kimondja, hogy energia = tömeg x sebesség a négyzeten. Másképpen fogalmazva: a mozgásban levő tömeg energiával egyenlő. A kő vagy a beton alacsonyabb frekvencián vibrál, mint a növények, amelyek viszont lassabban vibrálnak a komplexebb életfolyamatokkal rendelkező állatoknál vagy az embernél. Igen ám, de itt nem áll meg a tudomány: a fizikusok azt is állítják, hogy az öt érzékszerven túlmutató szférába tartozó világ is, mint például a gondolatok is energiából vannak (és információt tartalmaznak), amelyeknek frekvenciáját különböző készülékekkel regisztrálni is lehet._"



Egyáltalán nem tudálékoskodsz.Sőt! Ez a lehető leghelyesebb pszichikai elmozdulás ezen a valóságsíkon. kiss


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

siriusB írta:


> Az energiáról egészen másképp beszélnek a kvantumfizikában, de nem szeretnék itt tudálékoskodni, mert többek közt atomfizikus sem vagyok , ezért csak egy idézet:
> 
> _"Einstein, a kvantumfizika atyja megfogalmazta az E=mc2 egyenletében, amelyben kimondja, hogy energia = tömeg x sebesség a négyzeten. Másképpen fogalmazva: a mozgásban levő tömeg energiával egyenlő. A kő vagy a beton alacsonyabb frekvencián vibrál, mint a növények, amelyek viszont lassabban vibrálnak a komplexebb életfolyamatokkal rendelkező állatoknál vagy az embernél. Igen ám, de itt nem áll meg a tudomány: a fizikusok azt is állítják, hogy az öt érzékszerven túlmutató szférába tartozó világ is, mint például a gondolatok is energiából vannak (és információt tartalmaznak), amelyeknek frekvenciáját különböző készülékekkel regisztrálni is lehet._"
> 
> ...


A videó konklúziója nagyon tetszett.
A megfigyelés ténye megváltoztatta a megfigyelt objektum viselkedését.

Akkor emotonak vagy ernoenek van igaza?
Esetleg mindkettőnek vagy egyiknek sem? =]


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 9)

atma11 írta:


> Látom még mindig nem érted miért írtam ezt a kritikátokkal kapcsolatban =]
> Akkor próbáljuk meg így: Ernoe felsorolt egy csomó olyan dolgot amik *mind a két mintára igazak*, *így az* azok közti *eltérést nem magyarázzák*.
> 
> A bipolaritás megemlítése ebben megfogalmazásban olyan mintha azt mondta volna hogy "persze, de az egyik üvegben víz van". Azonban mind a két üvegben ugyan az a bipoláris kötések által felépített víz van. Ezért kérdeztem hogy hogyan jön ez vagy az idő/szennyezettség faktor ide?


 
Azért szóltam Ernoe hozzászólásával kapcsolatban, mert én érteni véltem azt, amit mondani akart. Megkíséreltem saját szavaimmal elmondani. Akár sikerrel jártam, akár nem, befejezem kéretlen tolmácsolásomat. 


Na, ez már egy fokkal közelebb áll a valósághoz.


> Azt hiszem ez a legnagyobb probléma Emoto munkásságát illetően.
> A tanulmányát százalék arányban kellett volna ismertetnie az az a negatív mintából 100 különböző kép majd a pozitív mintából 100 különböző kép aztán a különbségeket lehetett volna összegezni.
> Tény hogy egy a milliárd vízkristályok közül kiragadott kép önmagában nem bizonyít semmit.


IGEN! IGEN! IGEN!



> Ugyanakkor felhívnám egy valamire a figyelmet: lényeges szempont hogy a negatív mintákban az önszerveződésnek szinte semmilyen jelét nem látni. Ezt azért tartom fontosnak megemlíteni, mert ha csak minimális különbségekről beszélnénk akkor akár azt is mondhatnánk hogy ugyan azt a vizet fotózta, csak egyik oldalon aszimmetrikus kristályokat mutatott, másik oldalon meg szimmetrikusakat.
> Azonban a különbség túlzottan is nagy ahhoz hogy feltételezzük hogy egy ugyan azon mintából származzon.


Az én tapasztalataim alapján egy adott edényben fagyasztott vízben mindenféle kristály előfordul. Nagyon kevéssé látom valószínűnek, hogy a "szeretett" edény vízben ne forduljon elő amorf részecske, és a "gyűlölt" edényben ne legyen szabályos kristály. Az elmélet igazsága esetén sokkal több van az egyikből, mint a másikból. Alkalmasint statisztikai vizsgálatoknak is alá lehetne vetni a mintát, hogy az eredmény magáért beszéljen. 



> Ezen felül: a kétség alapvető dolog, azonban amíg nem tudunk alá valamilyen alapot adni addig egy vállrándítással ér fel maximum. Megmondom őszintén hogy az hogy ki mennyire tartja valószínűnek ezt a kísérletet pusztán ízlés és beállítottság kérdése, épp ezért nem tartom szerencsésnek hogy ha valaki nem tudományos szempontból közelít felé.


Tudod, ha valaki a tudomány területén tör babérokra, különösen akkor, ha a sarkaiból szeretné kiforgatni az eddigi elméleteket, akkor nagyon hasznos, ha a tudomány bejáratott kísérlettervezési és értékelési módszereit átveszi. Egyrészt azért, mert ezeket arra találták ki, hogy a legkevesebb energiabefektetéssel pontosan a feltett kérdésre kapjunk választ. Másrészt a tudomány emberei könnyebben meggyőzhetők arról, hogy komoly munkával állnak szemben, és nem legyinthetnek az egészre a kétségesen értékelhető eredmények láttán.

Továbbmegyek, megkockáztatom: ha én törekednék tudományos elismertségre az igazam biztos tudatában, akkor már régesrégen újra csináltam volna az egész munkát egy tudományos igényű kísérleti terv alapján és nem a tudósokat szuttyongatnám, mert kételkednek az igazságomban. Annál is inkább, mert ez jól feltárt, ismert terület, ha itt bizonyít az ember, akkor annak tényleg nagyon messzireható következményei lennének más, kevésbé megfogható, kevésbé kézbentartható területek eredményeinek az értékelésére is.

Másik oldalról nézve: aki nem tud arabusul, ne beszéljen arabusul. Ha nem tud a tudomány nyelvén szólni, ne vegye zokon, ha a tudomány nem ismeri el saját gyermekének. 



> Nincs szükség arra hogy a véleményünk alapján különböztessük meg egymást.


IGEN! IGEN! IGEN!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 9)

Ernoe írta:


> ...*Emotonak sikerült mysztikus képeivel bebizonyitania a láthatatlan szellemi világ létezését.*


Éppen az a gond, hogy nem sikerült mindenki számára elfogadhatóan ezt bizonyítania. Például te sem hiszed el, ha jól vélem.*  *Ugyanakkor persze az ellentábornak sem sikerült egyelőre egyértelműen azt bizonyítania, hogy márpedig amiről Emoto beszél egy adag marhaság. Szóval empass.



Ernoe írta:


> ...Az ember és a viz közötti kommunikátio ugy játszodik le, hogy az ember emotionális gestusaira a viz bennünket gyönyörködtetö vagy elszörnyitö kristályok képzésével válaszol.


A nyilvánvaló cinizmust most lódítsuk egy kicsit félre! Elgondolkodtam, hogy a "bennünket gyönyörködtetö vagy elszörnyitö" minősítések ugyan mennyire tárgyilagosak? Minden kristály olyan nyomorodott- illetve tündöklő-e, mint a fotókon láthatók? Ha igen, az szignifikáns, van min elindulni a tudományos igazolás felé, és Emoto minden cinizmusod ellenére előbb-utóbb valami komoly elismerést kellene, hogy kapjon. Ha viszont a kristályok többsége nem szignifikánsan deformált, amikor negatív gondolatimpulzusokat kap, akkor beszélgettünk egy jót. 




Ernoe írta:


> ...Nem akarok elmerülni a részletekbe, de Emoto képviselöi itt a topikban nem voltak képesek a kisérlet részletes leirására. Ezzel elentétben számtalan tudományos intézet és irás kétségbe vonja a kisérletek igazolhatoságát.


A gond nem azzal van, hogy itt a topicon képes-e valaki számodra valamit igazolni vagy sem, hanem hogy Emoto maga sem írta le a kisérletfolyamatot oly módon, hogy bárki bárhol korraborálhassa eredményeit. Számomra ez az akadály.




Ernoe írta:


> ...Hát elöször is az etablált vallások rögtön igazolva érezhetnék magukat, még Jezus sétáját a Genezarethi to vizén is tényként lehetne elkönyvelni.


Sem Mózes akciója a fárai katonái eláztatására, sem pedig semmi más vízmanipuláció, akármelyik vallás központi alakja is a főszereplő. De azt gondolom, itt inkább mitoszokról van szó és hitbeli dolgozkól, nem pedig Emoto kisérleteiről, ugye?




Ernoe írta:


> ...Szeretném megemliteni, hogy XVI. Benedikt összehivott a Vatikáni egyetemen egy gremiumot neves tudosokbol. Ez a csoport tekintélyes, jol fizetett vallásos és nem vallásos kutatokbol áll. ... hogy ezek a tudosok gondolkodjanak azon, hogy *Isten léte* (amin áll és bukik egy vallás) *tudományosan bizonyithato vagy sem*?...Még a Hawking is tagja ennek az egyesületnek, aki sulyos betegség ellenére továbbra is atheista.


No emmost akkor hogyan kapcsolódik a témához?  Vagy csak a hagyományt kívánod feleleveníteni?


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 9)

Jovanna. A vizkristalyokat nem birjuk ellenorizni.
De mi van a rizs kiserlettel? Itt egy video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO25wNYohtw


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 9)

pitti írta:


> Jovanna. A vizkristalyokat nem birjuk ellenorizni.
> De mi van a rizs kiserlettel? Itt egy video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO25wNYohtw



Kedves Pitti, sok a rizsa:mrgreen:
Ebből úgy is az fog kijönni


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

hangya1944 írta:


> Tudod, ha valaki a tudomány területén tör babérokra, különösen akkor, ha a sarkaiból szeretné kiforgatni az eddigi elméleteket, akkor nagyon hasznos, ha a tudomány bejáratott kísérlettervezési és értékelési módszereit átveszi. Egyrészt azért, mert ezeket arra találták ki, hogy a legkevesebb energiabefektetéssel pontosan a feltett kérdésre kapjunk választ. Másrészt a tudomány emberei könnyebben meggyőzhetők arról, hogy komoly munkával állnak szemben, és nem legyinthetnek az egészre a kétségesen értékelhető eredmények láttán.
> 
> Továbbmegyek, megkockáztatom: ha én törekednék tudományos elismertségre az igazam biztos tudatában, akkor már régesrégen újra csináltam volna az egész munkát egy tudományos igényű kísérleti terv alapján és nem a tudósokat szuttyongatnám, mert kételkednek az igazságomban. Annál is inkább, mert ez jól feltárt, ismert terület, ha itt bizonyít az ember, akkor annak tényleg nagyon messzireható következményei lennének más, kevésbé megfogható, kevésbé kézbentartható területek eredményeinek az értékelésére is.
> 
> Másik oldalról nézve: aki nem tud arabusul, ne beszéljen arabusul. Ha nem tud a tudomány nyelvén szólni, ne vegye zokon, ha a tudomány nem ismeri el saját gyermekének.


Elfogadható érvelés ugyanakkor (bár úgy gondolom hogy ez csak saját naivitásomnak tudható be) attól még hogy valaki nem tud arabusul és kézzel lábbal hadonászik, megpróbálom megérteni hogy mit akar.

Emoto munkásságát sem kell tárt karokkal fogadni vagy rögtön térdre esni előtte, azonban hogy rögtön az első reakció hogy megpróbálják a hírnevét besározni, tudatlannak, képzetlennek beállítani, nevetségessé tenni azért mégis csak kicsit megmutatja hogy az a bizonyos "tudományos" réteg is kb annyira pártatlan gondolkodó mint a drága politikusaink akik arra hajlanak amerről az adományok folynak, szabad idejükben pedig azzal vannak elfoglalva hogy azt fejtegetik mennyivel az átlag emberek és azok véleménye felett vannak ők.

Tudom hogy naivitás, de hiszem hogy érdemi kérdésekben meg lehet őrizni a tárgyilagosságot és egy elméletre nem azzal válaszolni hogy "de anyád öröm lány volt".
Amíg erre törekedünk addig a beszélgetés kétség kívül produktív.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 9)

pitti írta:


> Jovanna. A vizkristalyokat nem birjuk ellenorizni.
> De mi van a rizs kiserlettel? Itt egy video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO25wNYohtw


Ha odáig elviszik a dolgot egyesek hogy zenekart bérelnek fel a húsárú érleléséhez akkor már kell hogy legyen benne valami.
Ezen felül azt hiszem az se véletlen hogy vannak olyan kultúrák a földön ahol nem engedett pl a főzés sem akkor ha arra nincs megfelelő hangulatban az illető. Ha jól emlékszem többek között a buddhistáknál is így van ez.

Egyébként meg a gyakorlatban ez is bizonyított egy teória, csak maximum nem víz kristályokkal. Még az orvos tudomány is faktorként kezeli a gyógyuláshoz való hozzáállást, ami sok betegségnél (így pl a ráknál) kulcs fontosságú tényezőként van jegyezve.
Kijelenthető hogy az akarat igenis hat az anyagra bár tény hogy ennek a mechanikája még legjobb esetben is rejtély számunkra.

Összességében lehet hogy Masaru Emoto nem úgy publikálta a kísérletét ahogy kellett volna, azonban borítékolhatjuk azt is hogy ha 5000 fotót közöl mind a két mintáról akkor a drága kollégái még inkább személyes útra terelték volna a kritikát, azt próbálva bebizonyítani hogy egy hazug, miközben tojtak volna a kísérletekre, az eredményekre meg minden másra.
Ilyen a világ. Mondhatni nem épp tudományos.


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 10)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Kedves Pitti, sok a rizsa:mrgreen:
> Ebből úgy is az fog kijönni


Miabajod a rizsaval? Abbol allitolag jo palinkat lehet csinani...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 10)

atma11 írta:


> ...hiszem hogy érdemi kérdésekben meg lehet őrizni a tárgyilagosságot és egy elméletre nem azzal válaszolni hogy "de anyád öröm lány volt". Amíg erre törekedünk addig a beszélgetés kétség kívül produktív.


Amen!


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 10)

Draga egybegyultek, kik itten mindenfele naiv hozzaallasbol vitatkoztok a VIZROL.
Egy baromi, nem csak erdekes, hanem sokkolo 8 reszes video sorozatot talatam. Sokak szamara sajnalatos, hogy angolul van.

Nemzetkozi tudosok Orosz, Osztrak, Angol, Amerikai, Izraeli, stb. tudosok (Ernoekem, tudomanyos fokozattal rendelkezok) targyaljak a viz tulajdonsagait, es hosszu evek kutatasi eredmenyeivel tamasztjak ala draga jo Emoto kollegank kiserleteit.

Megdobbento amikor kijelentik, hogy a viz EMLEKSZIK, mint egy magneses magnoszalag, es a viz REAGAL az emberi erzelmekre.

Nagyon ajanlom a 8 resz tuzetes tanulmanyozasat!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox1diEftMY8&NR=1


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 10)

pitti írta:


> Draga egybegyultek, kik itten mindenfele naiv hozzaallasbol vitatkoztok a VIZROL.
> Egy baromi, nem csak erdekes, hanem sokkolo 8 reszes video sorozatot talatam. Sokak szamara sajnalatos, hogy angolul van.
> 
> Nemzetkozi tudosok Orosz, Osztrak, Angol, Amerikai, Izraeli, stb. tudosok (Ernoekem, tudomanyos fokozattal rendelkezok) targyaljak a viz tulajdonsagait, es hosszu evek kutatasi eredmenyeivel tamasztjak ala draga jo Emoto kollegank kiserleteit.
> ...


 

Az jo, ha tudomanyos fokozattal rendelkeznek. Mit mondanak a viz halmazallapotarol? 

"Eredeti szerző *Ernoe* 

 
_A viz az egyetlen vegyület a Földön ami mindhárom állapotban megtalálhato: *gáz, folyadék és szilárd. " *_

Nagyon szivesen megneznem a sorozatot, de rakattintottam itt valamire es azota nem tudok videot nezni a You-tube-on.
Megadnad a cimet? 
En egyebkent remekul haladok a kiserletemmel. Vegre van csavaros uvegem es fel is van cimkezve mind a harom. Egyenlore ugy, hogy " Blueberry Jam "


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 10)

pitti írta:


> Jovanna. A vizkristalyokat nem birjuk ellenorizni.
> De mi van a rizs kiserlettel? Itt egy video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO25wNYohtw



Az agykontrollosokkal is elvégeztetnek egy ilyen kísérletet ahol ugyanolyan körülmények között babszemeket csíráztatnak. Sok olyan agykontroll tanfolyamot elvégzővel beszéltem, aki elképedve mesélte el, hogy valóban igaz: h_a valaki elkezd csíráztatni két külön tányéron azonos körülmények között két-két babot, az egyik babpárt megjelöli, és reggel ébredezés és este elalvás közben elképzeli, hogy a két megjelölt bab gyorsan, hosszú csírát növeszt, akkor ugyanannyi idő alatt a két gondolattal befolyásolt bab sokkal gyorsabban fog csírázni, mint a másik kettő. Nem kell elhinni, érdemes kipróbálni._


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 10)

> Tulajdonképpen minden kommunikál mindennel, de a visszajelzést vagy hatást még nem fejtették meg teljesen. Arra gondolok, hogy nem csak ember kommunikál emberrel vagy ember állattal és fordítva, hanem az un. „élet" legkisebb egységei is, a sejtek.


*Kedves Szirius*

Valoban ugy látszik, hogy minden mindennel kölcsönhatásban van, *direkt vagy indirekt modon.*

A Föld vonza az embert ahogy az ember a Földet. *De vannak asszimetrikus esetek.*
A Hold például nem izgatja magát ha a kutyák ugatnak. 
Es pont ez a jelenség figyelhetö meg a vizkristályképzés és az "I love you" feliratu vinnyeta között.








Nem akarom a téves következtetésekhez vezetö buktatokövek számának felsorolását böviteni
de ha belegondolunk, hogy egy ember naponta hány liter vizet párologtat el légzés izzadság utján,
lévén egy "virágokat szeretö lény" akkor egész biztos több idöt tölt naponta a növények mellett
mint egy aki "nem szereti a növényeket". Hova megy a pára? --> a növényekre








*A "gyülölködés" kezdeményezöje nem minden esetben az ember. A* barátom például
szénanáthában szenved és kerül minden virágot. Szerinte a növények kezdték a gyülölködést.

*Az asszimetrikus kölcsönhatások extrem példája *amikor egy nemlétezö lényt teszünk
egy borzaszto katasztrofa miatt felelössé.:cry:

Ez itt pl. egy "Gemeindeinfo" egy Pünköstista Egyházközösség Informatioslapja ami szerint az én 
istentelenségem (gottlosigkeit) az oka a Szumátrai zunahmiknak.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A
> 
> Nagyon szivesen megneznem a sorozatot, de rakattintottam itt valamire es azota nem tudok videot nezni a You-tube-on.
> Megadnad a cimet?



Ez az első rész, 10 perces: 

(Van egy hozzászólás a videó alatt, ami nagy tetszést aratott: _"Water is the gateway mechanism between electromagnetic, physical potential energy and electrochemical. It is a medium of transfer and storage for all three. "_)

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hWbEqPMVcSo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 10)

*Kedves FagyisSzent*

Természetesen *nem hiszem hogy az ember *
*egy a testünktöl független láthatatlan szellemiséggel rendelkezne*
és mégkevésbé, hogy ezzel vizet tudnánk tisztitani 
(a tiszta viz a legfontosabb feltétele a szép kristályoknak) kiss




> Emoto maga sem írta le a kisérletfolyamatot oly módon, hogy bárki bárhol korraborálhassa eredményeit. Számomra ez az akadály.


Ezért nem számit a kisérlet tudományosan megbizhatonak. 
A vásárolt diploma ezt a tényt probálja eltakarni. 




> (Papa bácsi) No emmost akkor hogyan kapcsolódik a témához?


XVI. Benediktet most kivételessen pozitivan hoztam szoban. 
Ez a gremium a Vatikani egyetem keretén belül valoban létezik 
(a könyvében olvastam képekkel).

Ha ezek az emberek nem látják a független szellemi világ igazolását a vizkisérletböl 
akkor elkönyvelhetjük, hogy *a "haraszt ami zörög" nagyon kevés*.




> Jovanna. A vizkristalyokat nem birjuk ellenorizni.





> De mi van a rizs kiserlettel? Itt egy video...


*kedves Pitti*

Erdekes, az egyik edényben egy csomo viz áll a másik kettöböl meg eltünt és tele van penészgombával. 

Ez arra buzdit, hogy térjünk vissza a Semmelweis elötti idökhöz amikor a gyermekágyi 
láz okaként földkisugárzásokat neveztek meg és tükrökkel probáltak a betegen segiteni. 

Akinek a három bögre egy tudományos kisérletet jelent az nagyon igénytelen. 
Igy mindent de mindent belehet bizonyitani.








> Ha odáig elviszik a dolgot egyesek hogy zenekart bérelnek fel a húsárú érleléséhez akkor már kell hogy legyen benne valami


*Kedves Atma11*

Ne keverjük a dolgokat. 
Egy embertelen transzport amivel az állatokat europában ide oda szállitják kihat a hus
 minöségére. Láttál már egy csirke vagy disznohizlaldát? 
A tyukok egy A4-es területen szoronganak, a disznok visitanak a betonpadlon. 

A mohamedánok azért nem tartanak disznot mert piszkitják a vizet, 
az ö elemük a pocsoja.







A disznok ugyanugy szivszelhüdést kapnak mint az ember (ezért jo kisérleti alanyok)
Egy nagy disznohizlaldába nem lehet csak ugy bemenni mert az állatok ugy megijednek, visonganak, *hogy belehalnak. (Nem vicc)*

Egy kellemes zene eltereli a figyelmüket. Ez egy érthetö dolog.

Meglep engem*,* hogy ebben a topkban mindazon emerek akik egy topikkal odébb 
*még csak a DNA-val rendelkezö szervezeteket tekintették élönek* 
és az én vizcsepp modellemet, amit az élet kialakulásának csirájaként neveztem meg,
*most egy emlékezötehetséggel rendelkezö, lelkekben láto, **olvasni tudo, *
*emotionálissan reagálo lényként kezelik.*

Hogy is van ez a dolog a részeges Darwinnal? kiss


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 10)

Ernoe írta:


> A Föld vonza az embert ahogy az ember a Földet. *De vannak asszimetrikus esetek.*
> A Hold például nem izgatja magát ha a kutyák ugatnak.
> Es pont ez a jelenség figyelhetö meg a vizkristályképzés és az "I love you" feliratu vinnyeta között.


Sajnálom hogy ezt kell hogy mondjam de nincsenek asszimetrikus esetek kedves ernoe. Vannak olyanok ahol a kifejtett hatás nem elegendő ahhoz hogy érdemi változást érjen el, vannak olyanok ahol kijelenthetjük hogy mérhetetlen az erőhatás mert annyira kicsi, azonban hogy a saját szavaiddal éljek, a természet nem egész számokkal dolgozik, jó példa erre az általad oly sokat emlegetett evolúció.

Ha a kutyának a holdra gyakorolt hatása 10<sup>− 9</sup><sup>9</sup><sup>9</sup><sup>9</sup><sup>9</sup> akkor is van rá hatása. Ne csak akkor foglalkozz a jelentéktelenül kicsi számokkal amikor azok téged igazolnak. =]


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 10)

És még valami kedves ernoe, megint kezd elszaladni veled a ló és olyan kijelentéseket teszel aminek az ég adta világon *semmilyen* alapja nincsen leszámítva a saját véleményedet az adott témáról.
Mint értelmes ember gondolom megérted ha megkérlek hogy a kijelentéseidet valamilyen szinten próbáld meg tudományos szempontból alátámasztani.

Nem kellenek a hittérítő képek meg a cinikus beszólások sem. A moderátorok bebizonyították hogy nem érdekeltek a fórum minőségének megtartásában avagy a nem közösségbe illő emberek fegyelmezésében. Ettől még kérünk hogy türtőztesd magad ha már mindenki más is így tesz.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 10)

> Sajnálom hogy ezt kell hogy mondjam de nincsenek asszimetrikus esetek kedves ernoe. Vannak olyanok ahol a kifejtett hatás nem elegendő ahhoz hogy érdemi változást érjen el, vannak olyanok ahol kijelenthetjük hogy mérhetetlen az erőhatás mert annyira kicsi, azonban hogy a saját szavaiddal éljek, a természet nem egész számokkal dolgozik, jó példa erre az általad oly sokat emlegetett evolúció.
> 
> Ha a kutyának a holdra gyakorolt hatása 10− 99999 akkor is van rá hatása. Ne csak akkor foglalkozz a jelentéktelenül kicsi számokkal amikor azok téged igazolnak. =]


*Kedves atma11*

A vita nem a kölcsönhatásokon van hanem azon, 
*- hogy létezik e egy anyagtol független szellem ami kristályképzödés által kimutathato.*
*- na és azon vitázunk, hogy ez a kölcsönhatási faktor (gondolat és kristályképzés között) mekkora.*

Ha pici akkor ott vagyunk mind a kutyának a Holdra valo hatásánál. 
A Hold kering félelem nélkül tovább.

Nemzárom ki, hogy a kutyaugatás is valahogy elfog jutni a Holdra mintahogy a rajtunk élö paraziták
is ellátogattak oda az asztonauták börén.

*A dolgok (élölények) tulajdonsága*, *hogy a kölcsönhatások folyamán megváltoztatják az energiának a megjelenési formáját.*

Mondjuk a dörzsölés (mechanikai mozgás) meleget hoz létre, tehát höenergia.
Ha a Nap rásüt az autogumira (fény) akkor az meleg lesz, stb.
A gondolataimban rejlö energia azonban olyan kicsi, hogy a testem segitsége nélkül nem tudja a környezetemet megváltoztatni.

*Nem a gondolat, ami a mikrofon memránját mozgásba hozza* hanem a kilélegzett levegö.
Mégegyszer, a gondolat csak áttételek segitségével jut el a vizhez.

Örülök neki, hogy felkaptátok a viz kérdését *ez könnyebben megfogja veletek értettni az evolutio elvét.*

*Hálás vagyok ha valaki informatios anyagot linkel vagy kopiroz a forumba. kiss*
*Megtisztelve érezném magam ha a lényeget picit a saját szavaival összefoglalná. kiss*

Nem vagyunk mi nyugdijasok, hogy többorás filmeket nézzünk hiába vagy könyveket nyálazzunk
ami nem visz bennünket elöre. *Egy kicsit sértö is néha* ha valaki idedobja, "olvazsd el aztán dumáljunk."

De részemröl lezárom ezt a meggö vitát, már nagyon egyhelyben topogunk. :99:


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 10)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem vagyunk mi nyugdijasok, hogy többorás filmeket nézzünk hiába vagy könyveket nyálazzunk
> ami nem visz bennünket elöre. *Egy kicsit sértö is néha* ha valaki idedobja, "olvazsd el aztán dumáljunk."


Tudod Ernoe ez a ket mondat pontosan tukrozi, hogy mennyi energiat kivansz belefektetni, hogy a 30-40 evvel ezelott felszedett informaciodat bovitsd (update).



> De részemröl lezárom ezt a meggö vitát, már nagyon egyhelyben topogunk. :99:


Ezexerint megis megnezted a videokat...:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 10)

Ernoe írta:


> A vita nem a kölcsönhatásokon van hanem azon,
> *- hogy létezik e egy anyagtol független szellem ami kristályképzödés által kimutathato.*



Annak fényében, hogy *E=mc2* , szerinted mi az, hogy "*anyag*".
Szerinted nem létezik *szellem* (na és mi az a szellem a fentiek szerint :wink:?)az _*anyagtól*_ függetlenül. Mitől vagy ebben annyira bizonyos, ellentétben sok tudóssal? Miképpen bizonyítod ezt annak fényében, hogy az emberiség a létező világnak csupán 4 százalékát képes megismerni jelen állapotában?



Ernoe írta:


> A gondolataimban rejlö energia azonban olyan kicsi, hogy a testem segitsége nélkül nem tudja a környezetemet megváltoztatni.
> *Nem a gondolat, ami a mikrofon memránját mozgásba hozza* hanem a kilélegzett levegö.
> Mégegyszer, a gondolat csak áttételek segitségével jut el a vizhez.


 
Csupán azért, mert az ilyen energiákat nem tudjuk mérni, mert még nem rendelkezünk mérőműszerekkel, az nem jelenti, hogy nincs is ilyen energia. Attól még, hogy az elektromos áramot nem tudták mérni, az még létezett és hatott is ott, ahol véletlenül létrejött. 

Egyébként Emoto Svájcban megalapította a Szubtilis Energiák Világintézetét, amely a finom szerkezetű energiák kutatását célozza és már sok tudós csatlakozott hozzá.




Ernoe írta:


> *Hálás vagyok ha valaki informatios anyagot linkel vagy kopiroz a forumba. kiss*
> *Megtisztelve érezném magam ha a lényeget picit a saját szavaival összefoglalná. kiss*
> 
> Nem vagyunk mi nyugdijasok, hogy többorás filmeket nézzünk hiába vagy könyveket nyálazzunk
> ami nem visz bennünket elöre. *Egy kicsit sértö is néha* ha valaki idedobja, "olvazsd el aztán dumáljunk."



Kedves Ernő! Az ember sokszor már nem tehet mást, mert te néha már a természettudományban is elfogadott dolgoknak mondasz ellent. Abban reménykedünk, hogy te ezzel a túlhaladott materialista szemléleteddel talán könnyebben jobb belátásra térsz, ha látod, hogy nem csak "hiszékeny háziasszonyok", életbölcsességgel nem rendelkező egyetemisták, vagy az ezoterika által "félrevezetett" nyugdíjas mérnökök tartják valóságosnak egy olyan anyagtalan szubsztancia létezését, amit nem látsz, nem tapintasz, nem hallasz - és mégis létezik és hat!


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 10)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves atma11*
> 
> A vita nem a kölcsönhatásokon van hanem azon,
> *- hogy létezik e egy anyagtol független szellem ami kristályképzödés által kimutathato.*
> *- na és azon vitázunk, hogy ez a kölcsönhatási faktor (gondolat és kristályképzés között) mekkora.*


Kedves ernoe, sajnálattal veszem hogy ugyanabba a mély hibába esel mint bármely ateista akivel eddig beszéltem.
Megpróbálsz egy mély árkot húzni a szellemi és az anyagi dolgok között, azonban ha valahol hát akkor a quantum mechanikában megmutatkozik hogy ilyen nincs.

"Szellem" és anyag kölcsönhatása megbonthatatlan. Olyan hogy *"egy anyagtol független szellem" *nincsen. Ha az emberiség megéli akkor egy szép napon talán a tudomány is magyarázatot fog tudni adni arra amit ma csak "szellemnek" hívunk. Biztos kap valami találó energia nevet a felfedezőjéről.
Ezzel pedig felesleges vitázni kedves ernoe.
Jóvalta több dokumentált eset létezik esp és egyéb megmagyarázhatatlan jelenségekről minthogy azt valaki csak úgy egy vállrándítással lerendezze hogy mind csalás. A dolog amiről beszélünk létezik, akár menyire fanatikusan is tagadják egyesek, és ez a tudománynak egy olyan része amire *még* nem volt képes választ találni.

Persze az már más kérdés hogy az emberek milyen iramban fognak elfordulni a tudománytól amikor majd megpróbálják megetetni velük hogy a puszta létük olyan mint egy ceruza elem és olyan hogy élet igazából nincs is.
Látod ez például a káosz elmélet egy igen érdekes része, amikor egy rendszer úgy mond önmagának ellent hogy egyetlen ellentmondás nincs a levezetésében.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 10)

pitti írta:


> Ezexerint megis megnezted a videokat...:mrgreen:





​


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Október 10)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Flamingo*
> 
> A többség ugyan nem hagyja magát energiaszámitásokkal meggyözni de azért én mégegyszer megemlitem.
> 
> ...


Kedves Ernő!
Elnézést, hogy nem azonnal, de első a munka Ch-n és csak utána, ha jut idő másra.
Szóval legmélyebb sajnálatomra - nem győztél meg.
Energiaszámításokra hivatkozol - de én se egy számot, se egy fia képletet nem látok (mármint a Te hsz-edben).
De ha már itt tartunk, talán abban megegyezhetünk, hogy akár a pohár eltöréséhez, akár a híd elszakadásához "*kellő*" mennyiségű energia szükségeltetik.
Na mármost ez a *kellő *akkor honnét jön?
Én nem azt mondom, hogy például a pohár esetén az agyból, hanem, hogy a hangszálak átadják a rezgést a levegőnek és az a pohárnak. Ha ezzel nem értesz egyet, akkor légy szíves írd meg - szerinted hogy történik?
Ha ez nem zárt rendszer, akkor honnét a külső energia?


kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Meg tudja valaki mondani, mi is az energia
> Bocsássátok meg a tudatlanságomat, de mindenről szó van, csak erről nem.
> Eredetileg arról volt szó ugye, hogy Masaru-bá a gondolatainak az energiájával változtatta meg a kristályok képződését. Vagy mit.
> Vagy már nem erről van szó?


A középiskolás tananyag szerint az energia=munkavégző képesség. Több fajtája létezik: vegyi, mágneses, kinetikus, helyzeti...stb.
Einstein az energia és az anyag összefüggését fogalmazta meg abban a bizonyos E=mc2 képletében.
A hullám szintén az anyag egyik megjelenési formása, míg ennek rezgésszáma a frekvencia.
Ha már mindezeket leírta valaki ide, akkor bocs. Jelezzétek és törlöm, mint felesleges részt.
Ha hülyeséget írtam, az is jelezzétek, bár 25 évvel ezelőtt még ilyesmikkel etették a mérnökpalántákat.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 10)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Tudom, hogy ezt nagyon utálod, de te nem csak velünk és az általad el nem ismert Masaru Emotoval vitázol, hanem például László Ervinnel is. 
[/FONT]





László Ervin tagja volt a Római Klubnak a Nemzetközi Tudományos Akadémiának (International Academy of Science) és a Művészeti és Tudományos Világakadémiának (World Academy of Arts and Science). 1996-ban az Európai Evolúciós Ügyvezetés és Felsőfokú Tudományok Akadémiájának (The Europan Academy of Evolutionary Management and Advanced Studies) rektora, az Európai Kulturális Hatásokat Kutató Társulás (Europan Culture Impact Research Consortium) főtitkára, az UNESCOhttp://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNESCO főigazgatójának tanácsadója és ő alapította a Budapest Klubothttp://hu.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Budapest_Klub&action=edit&redlink=1.

Neki sem hiszed el?
​[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]"A kvantumvákuum “virtuális rezgésekkel” van töltve, amelyek egy kritikus küszöbhöz érve virtuális részecskepárokká alakulnak át. Ezért a mai fizika a vákuum fogalma alatt egy energiával telített “plénumot” ért. Ez a plénum - a kvantum alatti mező, tehát az univerzum alapenergia-állapota - energetikailag aktív. Hatalmas potenciális energiái egy aktív holografikus mezőt képeznek, amely nem lineáris kölcsönhatásba lép a kvantumokkal és a kvantumokból építkező komplex anyagenergia konfigurációkkal. 
A szóban forgó energiák annyira alapvetőek, hogy semmilyen eddig ismert meghatározásba sem férnek bele. Ezek az univerzum eredeti energiái: az érzékelhető energiák ezeknek csupán specifikus aktualizálódásai. A kvantum alatti holomező visszahatásában található energiák se nem tisztán potenciálisak, se nem teljesen aktualizáltak. Ezek apró fodrozódások, amelyek a kozmosz legmélyebb energiatengeréből jutnak a felszínre, egy olyan tengerből, amely semmiképpen sem valami passzív víztároló, hanem aktív résztvevője a fejlődési folyamatnak."[/FONT]


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Október 10)

Minél többet tudunk az Univerzum, az anyag tulajdonságairól, működéséről, annál több ember meggyőződése hogy tudásunk véges és ami azon túl van (minden, ami abba nem fér bele, ami új, ami "megmagyarázhatatlan"), az fikció, hókuszpókusz?






Régen csodáknak neveztük, ma tudomány, amire pedig még nem találtunk magyarázatot az képzelődés, sarlatánság, szemfényvesztés?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 11)

> Ezexerint megis megnezted a videokat


*Kedves Pitti*

Hát pont ez a baj. Ugy érzem magamat mind akivel áprlisisi tréfát üztek. 

Végignézetsz velem egy a viz csodálatos tulajdonságait mutato összevágott filmet és a végén 
megjelik egy sarlatán *aki ráolvas valamit egy pohár rizsre mint a sötét középkorban*
és a rizs erre megfeketedik. 

Es te ezt "lépéstartásnak a korral" nevezed, holott az egész nem más mint egy probálkozás 
egy "homöopathikus" hülyeségeknek a tudományos köntösbe valo csomagolására.

A számtalan hypothezist amivel a tudosok az elmult 30 évben elörukkoltak meg tényként kezeled,
amig feltünik neked is, hogy a legtöbb dolog egymásnak ellentmondo és levonod a következtetést:
"a tudomány nem tud semmit megmagyarázni" és ezzel a konkluzioval visszatérsz többezer éves
világnézetekhez. 

Az ezoterika topokba már be sem merek menni mert tel van istenekkel, angyalokkal, 
combikkal és más mesefigurákkal. 

*Az alaptudományoknak az a jelentösége*, hogy már kezdetben, ha ránézel egy egyenletre, ha csinálsz 
egy energia-mérleget megtudod mondani, hogy valami lehetséges vagy sem. 

Minden nagy projektet egy "feasibility study" egy lehetségesség-analyzálása elöz meg.

*A rizsre valo rábeszélés engem a sötét középkorra emlékeztet.*

"Mért nem ellik a tehened?" mert a szomszédasszony megverte öt szemmel.
Az elméled még alá is támassza, a sperma 90% a viz több mint a kész baromé.







Nállunk nem romlik meg a rizs, én minden ajtora patkot szereltem. kiss



> Csupán azért, mert az ilyen energiákat nem tudjuk mérni, mert még nem rendelkezünk mérőműszerekkel, az nem jelenti, hogy nincs is ilyen energia.
> Annak fényében, hogy E=mc2 , szerinted mi az, hogy "anyag".
> Szerinted nem létezik szellem (na és mi az a szellem a fentiek szerint az anyagtól függetlenül. Mitől vagy ebben annyira bizonyos, ellentétben sok tudóssal? Miképpen bizonyítod ezt annak fényében, hogy az emberiség a létező világnak csupán 4 százalékát képes megismerni jelen állapotában?


*Kedve Sirius*

Az anyag mindaz amit észlelünk, észlelni tudunk. 
Amit nem lehetséges közvetlen észlelni az egy elképzelés, az agyunknak a szüleménye. 
Nevezhetjük szellemi tevékenységnek is, mégis anyag mert egymás közöttl kicserélhetjük.
Megtudhatjuk mi van a másik fejében.

Nem akarok hosszu világnézeti orába kezdeni de szerintem az anaygnak van egy olyan képessége,
*hogy hasonloság és különbözöség között különbbséget tud tenni.* 
Két hatást össze tudsz egymással hasonlitani. 
Megtudod mondani, hogy az unokatestvéred kire hasonlit, vagy hogy a ruhádnak a szine passzol az autod szinéhez 
vagy sem. (a példák száma végtelen)

*Ezt ugy gyakorlatilag mind elméletileg könnyen kivitelezhetö*. Elméletileg korrelationak nevezhetjük. 
Ehez egy egyszerü matematika kigondolhato, az összehasonlitás eredménye pedig egy egyszerü 
számmal reprezentálhato. A szám értéke valahol 1 és 0 között áll. Nulla ha semmi különbség, 1,0 ha telses azonosságo találtunk. Mondjuk a 0,3 egy picit hasonlo és igy tovább ugy mint ezt az analytikus statisztikábol ismerjük.

*Nem kell a korrelatio fogalmátol megilyedni*, erre még a "buta anyag" is képes: 
Nézzetek rá a számitogép billenytyüzetére, azok a billentyük amiket gyakran használsz koszosak, 
ott a korrelatio értéke nagy. 

Tehát hasonloságokat és különbözöségeket ismert fel az anyag. A billenytyü piszkos.

A gyönyörü Einstein energie-tömeg összefüggésnél nem birom megállni, hogy Eötwöst ne emlitsem meg, ö volt az aki a tehetetlen és a gravitálo tömeg közötti azonosságot nagy precizitással kimutatta. Eötwös tagja volt a Berlini Akademiának.

*Szoval ez az egyenlet nem mond ki mást mind, hogy a tej megcsomosodhat.* 








Az anyagnak van egy "folyékony" része ami a teret folyamatosan kitölti és van egy "megturosodott" rész amit részecskének (korpuskel) nevezünk. 

*Az egyenlet baloldalán a folyékony rész áll, a jobboldalán a megturosodott.*

En egy hatalmas sikernek tartanám ha a világnak a 4%-át megtudnánk magyarázni az alaptudományok segitségével végülis a világmindenség nem kicsi. 

Mit nem adnék ha addig élhetnék amig a tejut csillagainak számát (ezresével számolva) össze nem számolnám. 
Szerintem akkor én megélném a Nap kihülését és matuzsalem lennék.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 11)

> Régen csodáknak neveztük, ma tudomány, amire pedig még nem találtunk magyarázatot az képzelődés, sarlatánság, szemfényvesztés?


*Kedves Kockásfülünyul*

Nem akarom itt a fanatikus homo-fabert játszani de olyan igazságtalanok, olyan vakok vagytok. 
Ez engem felbosszant.

Méghogy nem tudunk semmit. 
Ha Emotokra figyelsz akik jönnek mennek akkor igazad van.

De most nézz körül a szobádban, vedd a kezedbe a handyt, menyj egy kört az autoddal, hallgazsd meg a GPIB utmutatását, nézz meg egy élö adást az interneten a TV-ben rádioban, kapcsold fel a villanyt.

*Minden ami körülvesz tédeg ma, anyag vagy gép az "tömöt-kézzelfoghato-tudomány"*

Mossad a ruhákat kézzel, töröld a fenekedet kukorica-csutkával WC-papir helyett és akkor érezni fogod, hogy igazságtalan vagy. 

*Mégegyszer: mindez tömör, kézzelfoghato, alkalmazott tudomány amit csak a vak nem lát.*







Nem 


*Borzaszto, hogy nem vagytok képesek eldönteni melyik a két képböl a Mese? *








A régi nagy-kulturákat is a butaság vitte a sirba ami megmaradt az csak a tudásuk produktja.

Akik azt hiszik, hogy a világ "magátol" olyan kényelmes mint amilyennek találjuk azok tévednek.
Ez az emberek müve. A tied az enyém és más nállunk butább és tehetségesseb összefogása!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 11)

> Tudom, hogy ezt nagyon utálod, de te nem csak velünk és az általad el nem ismert Masaru Emotoval vitázol, hanem például László Ervinnel is.




*Kedves Sirius*

Ervin Laszlo könyvei már több mint két évtizede *különleges helyet foglalnak el* a könyvespolcomon már 1988 ota. 

Mint minden ember, ö is csak vizzel föz. 
Valoban foglalkozik metyphysikával, evolutioselmélette, az ö ötlete pl. az un. Psi-tér.

*En öt inkábba politikai gondolataiért*, amit a "Global denken" cimü könyvében fogalmaz tisztelem.

Nem akarlak megsérteni de vagy nem értetted amit irt, vagy félreértetted. 

Ervin Lászlo ugyanis spárgamutatványokat csinál a parapsychologia és a tudomány között mégis anyira a földön marad,
hogy *nem hisz sem egy halhatatlan lélekben, nem hisz egy életben a hálál után. *

Es ez számomra mérvado. kiss


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 11)

Rendben ernoe, akkor most próbáld meg az egészet leírni úgy hogy van is valami mögötte. 

Nem, te ezt most komolyan gondolod?
Van az egyik oldalon egy jó pár tudósból álló csapat (nem emoto, mert több videóról is beszélünk ugye) a akik különböző kísérletekkel meg kimutatásokkal húzzák alá hogy létező kölcsönhatásokról beszélünk materializmus és spiritualizmus között, a másik oldalon meg ott vagy te aki azzal érvel hogy a Mari néni megpróbálta szemmel verni (jogilag nem bizonyított) és ez nem sikerült neki.

Na mit mondjak, szép nagy hozzászólást írtál de a lényegi értéke kb annyi hogy: szerintem nem.
Rövidebb is, tömörebb is, de főleg kitölti az összes érvet amit eddig sikerült felhoznod a témában.

Tovább boncolgatva a dolgot milyen érdekes hogy fel tudsz hozni ilyen példákat, mint a szemmel verés. Ezek szerint a drága déd nagyapáink meg még jóval előtte akik éltek szintén felfigyeltek rá hogy van valami kölcsönhatás akarat és anyag között, akármennyire is bagatellizálni próbálod a dolgot.
Úgy értem ha egy nem létező dologról lenne szó akkor mi lenne a példa rá? Semmi. Ennek ellenére színes skála van a népi mondakörökben arról amit most a gondolkodók tudományos szempontból feszegetnek, és mit ad a jó isten, találtak összefüggéseket.

Bocsásd meg kissé cinikus és agresszív hozzászólásom, de nevetségesnek tartom hogy tudósok ellen ló patkóval próbálsz érvelni. Ess neki az internetnek és szedj össze valamit amivel alá is tudod támasztani a cinikus csoda patkódat és ne csak közhelyeket durrogtass mert totálisan lehetetlen komolyan venni a hozzászólásaid.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 11)

Kedves Ernő! 

Rövid virtuális ismeretségünk során többször emlegettem neked Héjjas Istvánt, te pedig ugyanazt írtad róla, hogy ismered és tiszteled, mint most László Ervinről. Akkor talán elviseled ezt a rövid idézetet Héjjas István tollából:
_*"A kvantummechanika elmélete azonban olyan kérdéseket is felvet, amelyek kapcsolatba hozhatók bizonyos pszichológiai, sőt parapszichológiai jelenségekkel, így Jung elméletével a kollektív tudattalanról, a Sheldrake féle morfogenetikus mezővel, és a László Ervin által publikált un. pszí-mezővel, amelyeken keresztül kapcsolatban állhat egymással az összes emberi tudat."*_

Írásában, ami ezen a linken olvasható http://www.lelekbenotthon.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=153, több elismert tudós neve is felvetődik. Nem állíthatod róluk, hogy tudatlanok, mert tudósok...:..:.

A linket nem a te kedvedért teszem fel, nem kell a drága idődet _ilyesmire_ fecsérelni, hátha van aki viszont szívesen elolvasná a cikket.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 11)

Ernő, Bakker egész egyszerüen tudomány és olvasás nélkül akkor is *működik* ha kigunyolod leszólod az ellenkezőjét állítod és közben azon mesterkedsz hogy vérrbeforogjanak a szemek vagy az agyak vagy mittudomén mik őőőő esetleg a vízek? Na nem kellessz ide ,sokféle mód van felszólító, kérdő, kijelentő a tiéd a semmitmondó....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Október 11)

*magánbelekotyogás*

Kedves Ernő!
Bár előző beírásomra nem reagáltál (honnét jön az energia a rezonancia esetén), de mivel szimultán vitatkozol - nem adnám fel.
Kiegészíteném még az alábbival


Ernoe írta:


> *....*
> 
> 
> *Kedve Sirius*
> ...


Szóval egy mozi (NEM A CELLULOID) szerinted anyag, pedig észleljük?
Vagy a másodfokú egyenlet megoldó képlete, amit középiskolában próbáltunk volna nem észlelni - mindjárt meg is bukhattunk volna matekból (bár ez észleléssel is sikerülhetett egyeseknek) - szintén anyag?.
Vagy a hascsikarás?
(Több ilyen idétlen dolgot, de a meghatározásodban foglaltakba illeszkedőt is tudnék még felhozni, de ez a 3 is elég arra, hogy a fenti kijelentésed ne állja meg a helyét.)

Mellesleg azt SOHASEM tudhatjuk meg mi van a másik fejében (mármint gondolatilag, mert az EEG az ugye csupán elektromos impulzusok összessége, de nem gondolat).

Ezt az észlelést legalább a korreláció fogalma megmagyarázásának alapossággal definiálnod kellene, mert különben továbbra sem tudlak hitelesként elfogadni.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 11)

Kedves Ernoe! A világ nem osztható fel anyagi és nem anyagi részre. A világ egységes. A mi érzékeink, műszereink korlátozott érzékelése az, ami látszólag éles határt húz a jelenségek közé. A hivatalos tudomány azzal foglalkozik, amit valamilyen módon számszerűsíteni tud, ami belefér az érzékelési képességei, érzékelési lehetőségei közé. Számtalan példa igazolja olyan jelenségek létezését, amiket csak az újabb, egyre érzékenyebb és egyre korszerűbb elven működő műszerekkel mutatnak ki, amelyekről egy-két emberöltővel korábban nem is álmodtak az emberek.

Az én hitvallásom, hogy *ha a hivatalos tudomány valamit nem ismer, az attól még létezhet, de nem biztos, hogy létezik.*

Ha kifogysz az érveidből, a felvilágosodás korából származó avéttos nézeteiddel és hatalmas felsőbbségtudatoddal nekiállsz gúnyolódni olyan embereken, akiknek legalább olyan alapos ismereteik vannak a természettudományokból, mint neked, csak a világnézetükben különböznek tőled. Ennek általában sértődés és kiborulás a vége és topiklezárásban és a visszavágó fél kizárásában csúcsosodik ki. *Én unom már ezt a műsort. Te nem?*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 11)

> Szóval legmélyebb sajnálatomra - nem győztél meg.





> Energiaszámításokra hivatkozol - de én se egy számot, se egy fia képletet nem látok (mármint a Te hsz-edben).
> De ha már itt tartunk, talán abban megegyezhetünk, hogy akár a pohár eltöréséhez, akár a híd elszakadásához "*kellő*" mennyiségű energia szükségeltetik.
> Na mármost ez a *kellő *akkor honnét jön?


*Kedves Flamingo*

En csak azt mondtam, hogy *a resonantia az nem "bomba"* ahol egy pici energiával
mondjuk ütöszög egy hatalmas energiát szabaddáteszünk és házak dülnek össze.

A resonantiánál mi szállitjuk az energiát, lökesröl lökésre, ami a lökésröl lökésre megnövekedett
kilengést és egy végül megfordithatahlan megnyuláshoz, töréshez, szakadáshoz veztet.

Az elsö lökéstöl a resonantia(katasztofáig) vezetö folyamat a belengési fázis.

*Ha belátod, hogy a mozgásegyenlet egy differential* egyenlet akkor világos, hogy
az energia a törésnél egy intervall-integrallal számithato ki, tehát egy összeg.

Egy picit olyan mint amikor egy impuls-lasert "felpumpálsz" és a "lövés" energiája
nem más mind a pumpálási energia. (Veszteségek mindig leszámitva)

Na és a gerjesztönek ezzel az energiával kell rendelkezni ha valamit szétakar törni
resonantiával, nem hagyhatja abba a lökdösést féluton, hogy kimerült. Segitség sem jön máshonnan.




> Szóval egy mozi (NEM A CELLULOID) szerinted anyag, pedig észleljük?





> Vagy a másodfokú egyenlet megoldó képlete, amit középiskolában próbáltunk volna nem észlelni - mindjárt meg is bukhattunk volna matekból (bár ez észleléssel is sikerülhetett egyeseknek) - szintén anyag?.
> Vagy a hascsikarás?
> (Több ilyen idétlen dolgot, de a meghatározásodban foglaltakba illeszkedőt is tudnék még felhozni, de ez a 3 is elég arra, hogy a fenti kijelentésed ne állja meg a helyét.)
> 
> Mellesleg azt SOHASEM tudhatjuk meg mi van a másik fejében (mármint gondolatilag, mert az EEG az ugye csupán elektromos impulzusok összessége, de nem gondolat).


 
Öszintén nem értem a kérdést pontosan de megprobálom értelmezni. 

*Tulajdonképpen az egész világ anyag* beleértve az általunk produkált termékeket is 
mint gondolatok vagy érzelmek ami a világnak bennünk valo tükrözése.

*A természettudományok az anyag viselkedését tanulmányozzák és nem az *
*anyag "léte" után kutatnak mint a vallások.*



> Ezt az észlelést legalább a korreláció fogalma megmagyarázásának alapossággal definiálnod kellene, mert különben továbbra sem tudlak hitelesként elfogadni.


Hát ezt talán veled megtudnám beszélni de valoszinüleg untantnánk a többieket. 

Csak egy picit. A korrelatio ismerös a matematikábol, két fügvény közötti függöség elemzése.
Mondjuk a magasság és a cipönagyság között (feltételezem) van egy összefüggés. 
Ennek a mértéket egy adott csoporton belül, meglehet vizsgálni.
Valoszinüleg az jön ki, hogy ha valaki nagy, akkor nagyobb cipöt hord. 
A korrelato eredménye tart az 1 felé. Ennyit csak az irány kedvéért.

Az ember (a világ, beleértve a követ az élöt, mindent) a változásokra reagál. 
Amig nem történik semmi addig nyugi van. 
Mi nem változunk, mi nem változtatunk. Megváltozik valami akkor rögtön össze lesz 
hasonlitva a multtal. Van hasonloság --> korrelato nagy, nincs akkor kicsi.

Ez borzaszto komplikáltnak vagy tul egyszerünek tünik. 

Ügye a kö nem tud számolni mégis ha egy helyen többször megkarcolom oll mélyebb varrat keletkezik.
Ha mindig magyarul irok egy angol keyboard-on akkor ott a billenytük másképp lesznek piszkosak mint ha
angolul irtam volna, (A hangok gyakoriságának megfelelöen.)

De, hogy ez hova vezet az tul hosszu lenne most. De talán elég volt egy lökéhez.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 11)

hangya1944 írta:


> Az én hitvallásom, hogy *ha a hivatalos tudomány valamit nem ismer, az attól még létezhet, de nem biztos, hogy létezik.*



Én már számos olyan eleméről olvastam a természettudománynak, melyet a tudósok még nem ismernek teljes egészében, de tudják, hogy létezik. Matematikai képletekkel és nem kísérletekkel bizonyítják a létezését.



Ernoe írta:


> *Tulajdonképpen az egész világ anyag* beleértve az általunk produkált termékeket is
> mint gondolatok vagy érzelmek ami a világnak bennünk valo tükrözése.
> 
> *A természettudományok az anyag viselkedését tanulmányozzák és nem az *
> *anyag "léte" után kutatnak mint a vallások.*



Mi az anyag? - _"Az *anyag* közönségesen az a szubsztancia, amiből a tárgyak állnak. Ez építi fel a *megfigyelhető *Világegyetemet." 

_Ez a "megfigyelhető világegyetem" a létezőnek a 4 %-a! Akkor szerinted a többi nincs is? Vagy ha van, akkor melyik tudományág foglalkozik vele? Talán az állatorvosi tudományok?

Az az igazság Ernő, hogy elszállt az idő feletted és ezt nehéz beismerned. Bár László Ervin és Héjjas István valószínűleg sokkal idősebbek nálad, de az, hogy ki mikor öregszik meg, nem korfüggő.:mrgreen: Selye János írta, hogy az olyan gondolatok viszik előre a világot, amelyek teljesen különböznek attól amit tudomány addig tanított. Ezek persze felháborítják a konzervatív tudósokat.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 12)

hangya1944 írta:


> Kedves Ernoe! A világ nem osztható fel anyagi és nem anyagi részre. A világ egységes. A mi érzékeink, műszereink korlátozott érzékelése az, ami látszólag éles határt húz a jelenségek közé. A hivatalos tudomány azzal foglalkozik, amit valamilyen módon számszerűsíteni tud, ami belefér az érzékelési képességei, érzékelési lehetőségei közé. Számtalan példa igazolja olyan jelenségek létezését, amiket csak az újabb, egyre érzékenyebb és egyre korszerűbb elven működő műszerekkel mutatnak ki, amelyekről egy-két emberöltővel korábban nem is álmodtak az emberek.
> 
> Az én hitvallásom, hogy *ha a hivatalos tudomány valamit nem ismer, az attól még létezhet, de nem biztos, hogy létezik.*
> 
> Ha kifogysz az érveidből, a felvilágosodás korából származó avéttos nézeteiddel és hatalmas felsőbbségtudatoddal nekiállsz gúnyolódni olyan embereken, akiknek legalább olyan alapos ismereteik vannak a természettudományokból, mint neked, csak a világnézetükben különböznek tőled. Ennek általában sértődés és kiborulás a vége és topiklezárásban és a visszavágó fél kizárásában csúcsosodik ki. *Én unom már ezt a műsort. Te nem?*


 


Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Hangya1944*
> 
> Már évezredek ota olyanok adják meg a hangot akik finoman mondva csak "sejtenek" valamit.
> Ezek a hittéritök evezredek ota eröszakkal verbuválnak, fenyegetésekkel tartják a nyájukat sakkban.


:?:Kedves Ernoe! Hol, kik, mikor adják meg a "hangot"? Milyen hangot? 
Ki az, aki ezen a fórumon, ebben a topikban fenyeget? Kit fenyeget? Mivel fenyeget?Ki kivel szemben követ el erőszakot? Milyen erőszakot követ el? Kik képezik a nyájat? Hogyan lehet itt valakit sakkban tartani? Hogyan kapcsolódik ez a topik témájához? Hogyan kapcsolódik ahhoz, amit én írtam?



> Nem tegnaprol beszélek hanem a "tréfáshangu szivsebész" esete mutatja (pár sorral feljebb).
> hogy a "szivmütét elött senki sem ateista". Vajon miért?


A tréfáshangúnak nevezett szívsebészről nem én írtam, ezt a kérdést annak kellene feltenned, aki a példát hozta. 


> En nem gunyolodom hanem a partnerek hozzák magukat egy nehéz helyzetbe ha "evilági dolgokat"
> "tulvilági" argumentumokkal probálnak igazolni.


Az én világképem szerint nincs evilág és túlvilág, csak világ létezik. Így szerintem senki nem tudja az említett módon nehéz helyzetbe hozni magát, csak téged, amit gúnyolódással reagálsz le. 



> *En még soha életemben nem láttam, hogy rationálisan gondolkodo emberek sértve érezték volna*
> *magukat egy vitában. Ilyesmi csak vallásos, irrationális dolgokban hivökkel történik.*



*Ezek szerint nem egy társaságba járunk. Vitában nem, érvekkel szemben nem, de gúnyos szurkapiszkákkal szemben igenis minden ember a saját vérmérsékletének megfelelően reagál. Az egyik képes azonos fegyverrel élni és simán kinevetteti a gúnyolódót, a másik robban és erővel él. *



> Einstein soha életében nem sértödött volna meg ha valaki kétségbevonta volna a relativitáselmélet helyességét.
> Egyszerüen iparkodott volna a legjobb érveket megtalálni.


ld. fent. 


> Ne aggodj, holnaptol ugysem fogok ráérni, nem fogok senkinek ellentmondani. kiss


Nem az ellentmondásaid ellen szólok, érted ezt te nagyon is. A másikat csökkentértelműnek feltüntető, humorosnak szánt, a témától távoleső megjegyzéseidről beszélek, amik sértenek engem, a többieket is, és van, akit ki is borítanak. 

Pici megjegyzés: A fenti írásodban a szeretet legkisebb jelét sem érzékeltem. Nem hiányként jelzem, nem érzem szükségét, hiszen nézeteltérést szeretnénk tisztázni. Pusztán azt szeretném megkérdezni, mire véljem a puszi jelét a végén.


----------



## atma11 (2009 Október 12)

Ernoe írta:


> *Hát pont ez az ami mellett én itt érvelek!*
> 
> *Miért nem teszitek oda az Isteneket ahova valok, a mythologiák közé?*
> *Minek todozzátok, foltozzátok a teremtéstörténetet ilyen csökönyösen?*


Ernoe had kérdezzem már meg hogy *te* miért nem teszed istent a mítoszok közé? Azért kérdem mert *te* vagy az *egyetlen* (még mindig) aki istenről beszél.
Egy felől ironikus, más felől nevetséges figyelni ahogy mindenki quantum fizikáról, rezgés frekvenciáról, anyag felépítésről beszél és akkor jössz te és leteremtesz mindenkit hogy miért nem bírnak istentől elszakadni.

Tudod ernoe, reméltem hogy ettől a topictól távol lehet tartani a vallást ha már az előzőt sikerült tönkretenned. Erre képes vagy neki ugrani a quantum fizikának azzal hogy miért nem teszitek a mítoszok közé.

Ernoe, figyelj. Ha hittérítős topicot akarsz, akkor ajánlok egy kitűnő vita partnert: itt.
Azonban most már sokadjára kérlek hogy a vallást tartsd távol ettől a topictól mert nem azért lett létrehozva. Egyszerű kérés, remélem van benned annyi humánum (ha már egyszer magadat a humanizmussal jellemzed) és tisztelet hogy teljesíted is, mert hiába hiszed hogy a témához kapcsolódik, nem teszi azt és úgy tűnik te vagy a egyetlen aki ezt képtelen felfogni.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 12)

Kedves Ernoe!

Engedd meg, hogy megkérdezzem, hogy a kvantum fizikás filmet amit ide belinkeltem, melynek címe: Mi a csudát tudunk a világról azt megnézted? Ha nem tetted még meg idáig, akkor lennél szíves venni a fáradtságot, és megnéznéd? Csak, hogy tudjunk beszélgetni a KVANTUM FIZIKÁRÓL és neked is legyen róla némi fogalmad, hogy mi a csudáról csevegünk... Köszönöm.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 12)

*bocsi az off miatt*



oliyboty írta:


> Hova tűnt a szeretet csomagom, amit Ernoe-nek címeztem a programozással, kísérletekkel kapcsolatosan? Ki törölte és miért?!
> *Semmilyen törlés nyomát nem látom, valószínű, hogy a szuperszerver megint "jól" működik - mod*:12:



Na már közben megtaláltam, nem lett kitörölve mégsem, valamiért nem mutatta a hozzászólásomat... Kezd megint meghülyülni a szerver :12: , Golyo nem tud kezdeni vele valamit, amennyiben ha van egy kis szabad ideje?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 12)

Ernoe írta:


> Foglaljuk tehát mégegyszer öszze, hogy miröl is van szo. Javitsatok ki ha tévedek.
> 
> *Emotonak sikerült mysztikus képeivel bebizonyitania a láthatatlan szellemi világ létezését.*
> 
> ...


 


oliyboty írta:


> Nah látom helyben vagytok, megint kilyukadtatok Istenhez...  De had kérdezzem már meg, hogy a vallásnak MI A FRANCOS KÖZE VAN ehhez a topichoz?! Hogy kapcsolódnak össze? Lenne szíves valaki felvilágosítani engem? :23:


 
Íme. A


> ha a kísérletek igaznak bizonyulnának


 feltételezés egyenes úton vonzotta be a meggyőző isten bizonyítékot. És kezdődött a szokásos menet.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 12)

Egy kis olvasmány: 
Kölcsönhatások az emberi tudat és a kvantumfizikai jelenségek között
Anyag és Tudat
*
*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 12)

Szeretném hangoztatni, hogy *nem dacbol, sértödöttség miatt megyek "pihenöben".* 

Az én kritikám sosem a másik személye ellen irányul hanem az ismereteink értelmezésére.
Néha annyira összevagyunk növe a nézeteinkkel, hogy az ezen valo kételkedés fáj nekünk.
"Elakarod venni a hitemet de én hü maradok Krisztushoz!" hallottam már többször.
"Lehet, hogy te a majomtol származol de én nem!" csak, hogy egy pár példát emlitsek.




> Ernő meg csakis azért jön közénk, hogy jól kitombolja magát valamiféle előttünk rejtett sérelmeiért, amit talán kisgyerek korában okozott neki egy babonás, szentfazék nagymama


*Kedves SiriusB*

Ismerjük egymást anyira, hogy ezt nem veszem komolyan. Te csak zsörtöldsz mert észrevettem a feltételes modot Hejjas cikkében. kiss

Szerintem az a probléma hogy, *én egészen másképp értelmezek egy csomo dolgot*.
Mondjuk mit jelent a quantummechanika és a megfigyelö viszonya.

Ti egy tiszta magában létezö szellemi világrol beszéltek ahonnan jövünk és ahova megyünk
én pedig a szellemi világot az anyag tulajdonságának tartom. 
Ezek a különbségek szinte áthidalhatatlanok.

En megprobálok égy mindenki számára követhetö logikus fonalat találni a világ magyarázatára
ti a "kinyilatkoztatásra" hivatkozva egy "csinált" világrol beszéltek. 

Ezen az sem változtat, hogy klasszikus vallás vagy magatok fabrikálta spiritualizmus mögé bujtok.




> de amit még mindig nem értek az az, hogy hogyan jön ide a vallás, pápa, angyalok, Isten?! Mi köze van a kvantum fizikához, a vízprogramozáshoz és *amiről szólna eredetileg* a topic?


*Kedves oliyboty*

Köszönöm a linket de igazán megtisztelnél vele, ha röviden összefoglalnád mire ügyeljek. 
Nehogy a 200 oldal végén kiderüljön, hogy "nem figyeltem eléggé" Annyi idöm nincs. 




> Hol, kik, mikor adják meg a "hangot"? Milyen hangot?
> Ki az, aki ezen a fórumon, ebben a topikban fenyeget? Kit fenyeget? Mivel fenyeget?Ki kivel szemben követ el erőszakot? Milyen erőszakot követ el? Kik képezik a nyájat? Hogyan lehet itt valakit sakkban tartani? Hogyan kapcsolódik ez a topik témájához? Hogyan kapcsolódik ahhoz, amit én írtam?


*Kedves Hangya1944*

Kapcsolodás: 
Ha visszalapozol ezt *az én és a többi topiktag közötti viszonyra adott válaszom*.

Felveted nekem, hogy megsértem a másikat ha a világnézetének helyességét kétségbe vonom.

Erre volt a válaszom, hogy a "vallásos világnézet" nap-mint-nap itt reklámoz, kényszerit bennünket
dolgokat csinálni amiket nem akarunk és ha én a pici hangommal itt egy ellenpolust képzek
akkor ti "megeröszakolva" érzitek magatokat.

(Most nemcsak a harangokra, keresztre a Bayor iskolákban, szállodákban, "ünnepnapokra" amin kénytelen vagyok résztvenni stb gondolok)

Ami a topi témáját illeti...

Mondom nincs sok idöm de azért majd bebenézek ha nélkülem ujra visszatértek a topik témájához

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xO25wNYohtw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xO25wNYohtw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

ugyanis nagyon érdekelne, 
*hogy "mit kell a beáztatott rizsre ráolvasnom", hogy ne rohadjon meg?*

Ügye hülyén hangzik?


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 12)

Ernoe írta:


> Mondom nincs sok idöm de azért *majd bebenézek ha nélkülem ujra visszatértek a topik témájához*



Szó szerint tedd, és meg is marad a téma az eredeti mederben, és talán a topic is nyitva marad.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 12)

siriusB írta:


> "A kvantumvákuum “virtuális rezgésekkel” van töltve, amelyek egy kritikus küszöbhöz érve virtuális részecskepárokká alakulnak át. Ezért a mai fizika a vákuum fogalma alatt egy energiával telített “plénumot” ért. Ez a plénum - a kvantum alatti mező, tehát az univerzum alapenergia-állapota - energetikailag aktív. Hatalmas potenciális energiái egy aktív holografikus mezőt képeznek, amely nem lineáris kölcsönhatásba lép a kvantumokkal és a kvantumokból építkező komplex anyagenergia konfigurációkkal. ​[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] A szóban forgó energiák annyira alapvetőek, hogy semmilyen eddig ismert meghatározásba sem férnek bele. Ezek az univerzum eredeti energiái: az érzékelhető energiák ezeknek csupán specifikus aktualizálódásai. A kvantum alatti holomező visszahatásában található energiák se nem tisztán potenciálisak, se nem teljesen aktualizáltak. Ezek apró fodrozódások, amelyek a kozmosz legmélyebb energiatengeréből jutnak a felszínre, egy olyan tengerből, amely semmiképpen sem valami passzív víztároló, hanem aktív résztvevője a fejlődési folyamatnak."[/FONT]



Itt visszaköszön Seth tanítása annyi különbséggel, hogy ő "hétköznapibb nyelven" mondja el ugyanezt.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 12)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Hangya1944*
> 
> Kapcsolodás:
> Ha visszalapozol ezt *az én és a többi topiktag közötti viszonyra adott válaszom*.
> ...


 
Nézd, van, akinek megkíséreltem elmagyarázni, hogy mi a különbség a véleménnyilvánítás és a másik ember ledorongolása között. Az ő beírásaiból az a szint jön le, ahol ezt el kell magyarázni. A te írásaidból viszont jó nevelés és kultúra jön le, alapból feltételezhető, hogy ismered a különbséget a világnézet kétségbevonása és a kigúnyolása között. 



> Erre volt a válaszom, hogy a "vallásos világnézet" nap-mint-nap itt reklámoz, kényszerit bennünket
> dolgokat csinálni amiket nem akarunk és ha én a pici hangommal itt egy ellenpolust képzek
> akkor ti "megeröszakolva" érzitek magatokat.



Minden eddigi topikban vette valaki a fáradságot és elmondta a hit és a vallás közötti különbséget. A szemrehányásod hatására visszanéztem és nem találtam ebben a topikban egy darab vallásos megnyivánulást sem. Lehet, hogy felületes voltam? Segítesz megtalálni? 



> (Most nemcsak a harangokra, keresztre a Bayor iskolákban, szállodákban, "ünnepnapokra" amin kénytelen vagyok résztvenni stb gondolok)


Ez talán nem a topiklalók sara... 




> Ami a topi témáját illeti...
> Mondom nincs sok idöm de azért majd bebenézek ha nélkülem ujra visszatértek a topik témájához ugyanis nagyon érdekelne,
> *hogy "mit kell a beáztatott rizsre ráolvasnom", hogy ne rohadjon meg?*
> 
> Ügye hülyén hangzik?


A te szádból eléggé "hülyén hangzik". A saját terminológiámmal inkább gúnyosnak nevezném.

Ezzel részemről a fórumon a megnyilvánulások módjáról való vitának vége, 
Nézzük Emotot és a kvantumfizikát.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 12)

Seth2 írta:


> Itt visszaköszön Seth tanítása annyi különbséggel, hogy ő "hétköznapibb nyelven" mondja el ugyanezt.



Egyszer majd összeér a racionális tudomány és a ráció feletti metafizika. Ezt szeretnénk mi "ezoterikusok" siettetni, mert olyan jó lenne, ha még ezen a fizikai létsíkon megtörténne. 

Ez az amiről Ernőt nem vagyunk képesek meggyőzni.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 12)

Ernoe írta:


> En megprobálok égy mindenki számára követhetö logikus fonalat találni a világ magyarázatára
> ti a "kinyilatkoztatásra" hivatkozva egy "csinált" világrol beszéltek.



Itt van az eb elhantolva....

Hogyan lehet logikusan megmagyarázni azt, ami nem "logikus"?
A topik témájánál maradva: még mindig várom a több, mint hatvan "anomáliát" - ilyenkor bezzeg lapítasz, mint az a bizonyos a fűben... Időhiányra ne hivatkozz, amit összehánytál ide, az bőven elég lett volna rá...

Szóval, ha a világ logikusan működne, akkor a víz bizony másként viselkedne... magyarázat egyelőre nincs arra, miért "rúgja fel a szabályokat"... persze lehet, hogy az emberiség ismeretei hiányosak, felületesek, pontatlanok... 
Ha a világ logikusan működne, a pisztrángnak nem lenne szabad könnyedén az áramlással szemben úsznia... de a hülye pisztráng erről nem tud... 

Több nyitottságot, Ernoe, több nyitottságot!

A sok tanulás és "tudásanyag" gátló tényező *is* lehet.... de hát ezt is elmondtuk többen és százszor...

Rámánudzsan (Ramanujan)... mond neked ez a név valamit?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Október 12)

*Off topic/tájékoztatás*

*Tisztelt Tagok!

Mivel a beszélgetés fonala igencsak eltért az indító témától, ha a topic-nyitó (Aere) 1 hetes kényszerpihetőjét letölti, visszatérte után jelezheti mely üzeneteket tartja nem témába illeszkedőnek (mint pl. az én beírásaimat is) és azokat a jelzés után törlöm.


További kellemes eszmecserét*.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Október 12)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Flamingo*
> 
> En csak azt mondtam, hogy *a resonantia az nem "bomba"* ahol egy pici energiával
> mondjuk ütöszög egy hatalmas energiát szabaddáteszünk és házak dülnek össze.
> ...


 Ez így igaz, de ha jól emléxem valaki a rezonanciát felemlegette és Te ennek kapcsán írtál valami olyat, hogy a kanál meggörbítéséhez sem elegendő a befektetett energia (bocs már pontosan nem tudom felidézni).


Ernoe írta:


> *Ha belátod, hogy a mozgásegyenlet egy differential* egyenlet akkor világos, hogy
> az energia a törésnél egy intervall-integrallal számithato ki, tehát egy összeg.


 Belátom:








Ernoe írta:


> Öszintén nem értem a kérdést pontosan de megprobálom értelmezni.
> 
> *Tulajdonképpen az egész világ anyag* beleértve az általunk produkált termékeket is
> mint gondolatok vagy érzelmek ami a világnak bennünk valo tükrözése.


 Azt mondtad minden anyag, amit érzékelünk én ezekre hoztam ellenpéldákat.
De a fenti mondatod sem állja meg a helyét, mert Shakespeare (a francba Ady rövidebb lett volna) produktumai, mármint szellemi produktumai termékek és mégsem kézzel foghatóak, miként egy szoftver sem. Márpedig az aztán produktum a javából.. (Értem én, hogy a lenini meghatározást nem akaródzik leírni - az anyag az objektív világ szubjektív tükröződése - , de ha ettől eltérünk az állítás máris megkérdőjelezhető, legalábbis ahogy Te teszed.)


Ernoe írta:


> *A természettudományok az anyag viselkedését tanulmányozzák és nem az *
> *anyag "léte" után kutatnak mint a vallások.*
> 
> 
> Hát ezt talán veled megtudnám beszélni de valoszinüleg untantnánk a többieket.


 Ha nyitsz egy témát szívesen véleményt cserélek veled, ahogy persze elfoglaltságod és az én elfoglaltságom engedi.


Ernoe írta:


> Csak egy picit. A korrelatio ismerös a matematikábol, két fügvény közötti függöség elemzése.
> Mondjuk a magasság és a cipönagyság között (feltételezem) van egy összefüggés.
> Ennek a mértéket egy adott csoporton belül, meglehet vizsgálni.
> Valoszinüleg az jön ki, hogy ha valaki nagy, akkor nagyobb cipöt hord.
> A korrelato eredménye tart az 1 felé. Ennyit csak az irány kedvéért.


 Én annyit módosítanék, hogy a fentebb leírt fogalom inkább a reláció, míg a korreláció a viszont függést jelenti. A fenti példánál azt is fel kell tételezni, hogy a nagy láb nagy magassággal is jár(hat).


Ernoe írta:


> Az ember (a világ, beleértve a követ az élöt, mindent) a változásokra reagál.
> Amig nem történik semmi addig nyugi van.
> Mi nem változunk, mi nem változtatunk. Megváltozik valami akkor rögtön össze lesz
> hasonlitva a multtal. Van hasonloság --> korrelato nagy, nincs akkor kicsi.
> ...


Mindezekkel egyet tudok érteni, bár ez sem korreláció szerintem, mivel a kő nem karcol vissza és a billentyűzet sem nyomogatja az ujjunkat (vagyis Newton III törvénye szerint igen, de nem ebben az értelemben), 
Legalábbis nem a tárgyak a kezdeményezők a fenti cselekvéssorozatokban.

Ja igen, még egy érdekesség:
Az *energia* szó a görög _ενεργεια_ kifejezésből ered, ahol az _εν-_ jelentése "be-" az _έργον_-é pedig "munka" az _-ια_ pedig absztrakt főnevet képez. Az _εν-εργεια_ összetétel az ógörögben "*isteni tett*"-et jelentett.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 12)

*Hoztam egy kis olvasnivalót...*
... ami igencsak témába vág... 

Hókristályok "előállítása" szimulációval... Matematikai modell, amely a fizikusokat korábbi elképzeléseik felülvizsgálatára készteti...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 12)

> Ami a topi témáját illeti...
> Mondom nincs sok idöm de azért majd bebenézek ha nélkülem ujra visszatértek a topik témájához ugyanis nagyon érdekelne,
> *hogy "mit kell a beáztatott rizsre ráolvasnom", hogy ne rohadjon meg?*
> 
> Ügye hülyén hangzik?


 
*"Darwin relative helps plants grow *
Monday, 22 June 2009 21:00 UK BBC






*The voice that best encourages plants to grow taller belongs to a relative of Charles Darwin, according to plant experts in Surrey.* After a month of experiments at its garden in Wisley, the Royal Horticultural Society said Sarah Darwin had the UK's most plant-friendly voice. 
The voice of the botanist's great-great granddaughter was one of 10 played to tomato plants through headphones. 
Ms Darwin's reading saw her plant grow 1.6cm higher than the control plant. 
She read from Charles Darwin's On the Origin of Species in tests that began in April. 
In open auditions people were able to record excerpts from Darwin's work, John Wyndham's The Day of the Triffids and Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream. 

A variety of voices were selected to play to 10 tomato plants over a month. 
The 45-year-old, a botanist at the Natural History Museum, said she was thrilled by the accolade. 
"I think it's an honour to have a voice that can make tomatoes grow, and especially fitting because of the number of years I have been studying wild tomatoes from the Galapagos Islands at the Natural History Museum in London. 
"I'm not sure if it's my dulcet tones or the text that I read from that made the plant sit up and listen, but either way I think it's great fun and I'm proud of my new title." 
The Voice of Wisley experiment formed part of the RHS Grow Your Own campaign, which helps people to experience growing their produce. "

A hir szerint Darwin ukunokaja nyerte azt a verseny, hogy kinek a hangjara no a paradicsom magasabbra. O Darwintol olvasott a paradicsomoknak, de voltak olyanok akik Shakespearetol. Hogy most a paradicsomok a temat vagy a hangszint talaltak erdekesebbnek az meg mindig kerdeses, de a raolvasas sikeres volt.
Tulajdonkeppen szerintem ezt mondja Masaru Emoto is, amikor azt mondja, hogy nem mindegy, hogy mit es milyen hangszinnel mondunk el. 
A pohar sem torik el ha ugyanaz az operaenekes a tavaszi szel vizet araszt dalt enekli, szoval szerintem Flamingo jar a jo uton amikor ezt a kerdest feszegeti ill. feszegetne..

Hogy a vallas, hogy jott ide az nem igazan ertem en azert csinalom meg majd a rizs kiserletet - miutan megettuk az osszes Blueberry lekvart....mert kivancsi vagyok. 
Kivancsi....az egy vallas??? 
Persze eddigi "kiserleteim" alapjan is, ha azt mondja az ember, hogy szeretlek teljesen mas hatast valt ki, mint ha azt mondja, hogy utallak. 30 cm tavolsagra meg plane.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 12)

Érdekes Györgyi azonban nem hiszem hogy ezzel adtunk volna a témához...
Úgy értem vicces és egyszerre ironikus hogy pont Darwin-tól nőnek a paradicsomok azonban erre megint az lesz a válasz hogy mer biztos a fülhallgató miatt, hiszen csak annak van fizikai hatása.

Ernoe véleményezése már megint sikerrel vette el a kedvem az egész témától, és nem azért mert meggyőzött, hanem pontosan azért mert nem és mindeközben folyamatosan megy mindenki felé a lekezelő stílus.
Hogyan beszélgessen így az ember?
Lehetetlen megvizsgálni úgy egy jelenséget mint például a növények reakcióját az emocionális gondoskodásra hogy közben folyamatosan hülyének néznek és mondhatsz *bármit* akkor is te leszel a hülye ha nem te leszel.

Tisztában vagyok vele hogy a materializmus és a spiritizmus nem mond ellent egymásnak, sőt mi több szoros és szétválaszthatatlan kapcsolat van a kettő között, azonban ilyen helyzetekben feleslegesnek érzem hgoy megszólaljak.
Feleslegesnek érzem a fórumot.
Feleslegesnek érzem az egész "beszélgetést" ahol a fő ellenérvelő előbb áttereli a témát fizikáról a vallásra, majd eljátszva a sértődöttet kivonul a topicból azzal hogy majd hozzá szól ha vesszük a fáradtságot és újra arról beszélünk ami a topic témája volt eredetileg.

Nem értem továbbá azt sem miért kell ide a demagógia.
Millió ha nem milliárd dokumentáció rögzített esp jelenségeket, anyag mozgatást, anyag befolyásolást mindenféle fizikai ráhatás nélkül és akkor még nem is vagyunk a népi mondáknál, hiedelmeknél és szokásoknál!
De nem.
Mert ernoe szerint ez pusztán isten belecsempészése a fizikába és a tudományba.
Mert ernoe szerint minden magyarázható a matériából, mondja ezt úgy hogy a tudománynak a mai napig nem sikerült példának okáért az élet fogalmát meghatároznia, mert fogalma sincs róla.
Ha a materializmuson múlna ki kellene jelentenünk hogy nem létezünk, nem vagyunk, semmi nincs itt és ezt mind csak képzeljük, hiszen az anyagból nem magyarázható a létünk.
Az élet fogalmához kapcsolódóan az egyetlen dolog amiben sikerült megegyezniük a drága tudósainknak az a fizikai paraméterek, jobban mondva minden élőlényt jellemez az anyag csere, szaporodás és a fejlődés/alkalmazkodás, azonban drága tudósaink a nano botokat mégsem tartják élőlénynek, pedig ezen kritériumoknak tökéletesen megfelelnek.

Nem tartom reálisnak a materialista érvelést, mert pontosan a tudománynak köszönhetjük hogy kijelenthető: a materializmus elmélete nem állja meg a helyét mert az anyagból képtelenek vagyunk magyarázatot adni jelenségek igen széles skálájára.
Pontosan ezért bánt annyira ernoe hozzáállása.
Egyfelől jó hogy van ellen vélemény mert ösztönöz mindenkit arra hogy újra gondolja az elméleteit, jobb érvekkel álljon elő, ugyanakkor azonban korlátolt, zárkózott, lekezelő és fejlődésre képtelen aminek hatására az egész beszélgetés értelmét veszti.

Nem tudok mit hozzáfűzni a topichoz jelen pillanatban.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 12)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ...
> Ernoe véleményezése már megint sikerrel vette el a kedvem az egész témától, és nem azért mert meggyőzött, hanem pontosan azért mert nem és mindeközben folyamatosan megy mindenki felé a lekezelő stílus.
> ....



Túl nagy jelentőséget tulajdonítasz Ernoe-nek...
Élj a lehetőséggel, amit FLAMINGO írt: a nem idevalót távolíttasd el.

Azonkívül "megsértődtem" - hoztam egy érdekes anyagot és és átlépsz rajta... egy bigott ... hmm.... "ateista", egy rossz térítő miatt... :evil:  

Ernoe véleménye meg nem számít....


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Hogy a vallas, hogy jott ide az nem igazan ertem en azert csinalom meg majd a rizs kiserletet - miutan megettuk az osszes Blueberry lekvart....mert kivancsi vagyok.
> Kivancsi....az egy vallas???
> Persze eddigi "kiserleteim" alapjan is, ha azt mondja az ember, hogy szeretlek teljesen mas hatast valt ki, mint ha azt mondja, hogy utallak. 30 cm tavolsagra meg plane.



Idő hiányában egyenlőre csak annyit mondok, hogy


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 12)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Úgy értem vicces és egyszerre ironikus hogy pont Darwin-tól nőnek a paradicsomok azonban erre megint az lesz a válasz hogy mer biztos a fülhallgató miatt, hiszen csak annak van fizikai hatása.



Héjjas István és László Ervin mondataira is csak annyi volt a reakció, hogy megtudhattuk bármikor a kezébe veheti a könyveiket, mert ott van a könyvespolcán...

Nem tudom mit szólna, ha hazajönne éhesen és a felesége azt mondaná: Éhes vagy drágám? Nézd mennyi szakácskönyv van a kredencen!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 12)

Lady Freya írta:


> Túl nagy jelentőséget tulajdonítasz Ernoe-nek...
> Élj a lehetőséggel, amit FLAMINGO írt: a nem idevalót távolíttasd el.


A felkínált lehetőség elég sok problémát rejt.
Pillanatnyilag azon gondolkodom hogy melyik jár kevesebb problémával, ha élek vele vagy ha hagyom hogy ernoe kicsináljon idegileg.
Persze kézen fekvőbb lenne normálisan beszélgetni de 2 topic után meg több mint 200 oldal után erre már vajmi kevés lehetőséget látok...



Lady Freya írta:


> Azonkívül "megsértődtem" - hoztam egy érdekes anyagot és és átlépsz rajta... egy bigott ... hmm.... "ateista", egy rossz térítő miatt... :evil:
> 
> Ernoe véleménye meg nem számít....


Bocsánatot kérek, átolvastam az anyagot csak épp nem igazán tudok mit reagálni rá.

A kristályok az emberiség történelmében 80 ezer évig visszamenőleg követhetőek mint rituális, kulturális, esztétikai eszközök és rendkívül érdekfeszítő és egyedi tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznek. Ezek közül a felépítés a legszembetűnőbb lévén a kristály szerkezetek egy az atomi szinten folyamatosan ismétlődő mintából állnak, mindegy hogy szabályos, tetragonális, hexagonális, rombos, monoklin avagy triklin formáról beszélünk.

Ez az "anyag" a tudománynak rendkívül sok fejtörést okoz a mai napig rengeteg területen. Önszerveződés, rezgés formák tárolása, továbbítása, transzformálása és még millió egy dolog.
Ezek közül a víz mint olyan az egyik legkülönlegesebb helyet foglalja el és nem véletlenül nevezik az élet bölcsőjének.

Azonban hogy visszatérjek az írásodhoz, még szép hogy a tudománynak gondjai vannak egy víz kristály önszerveződésének ábrázolásával, annak matematikai képletének megfejtésével.
A kristály szerkezetek az egyensúly megtestesítői, annak matematikával nekimenni olyan mintha baltával akarnánk szabályos fogpiszkálót vágni egy mamut fenyőből.

Itt megint csak előjön hogy a materializmus nem ad magyarázatot bizonyos dolgokra, mert ha sikerül is matematikailag felvázolni egy kristály növekedését, az akkor is életszerűtlen lesz épp ahogy mint a matematika maga.
A matematika a legélettelenebb létező "tudomány ág". A valóságban ugyanis nincsenek egész számok sem, épp ahogy nem létezik tökéletes egyenes vagy pontos 90°sem.

A "szellem a burokban" pontosan itt helyezkedik el.
Végtelen számok, végtelen lehetőségek. A szerveződése ezen körülmények között definiálhatatlan lenne, és mégis minden megtalálja a maga helyét. Hogyan?

Ajánlom mindenki figyelmébe a Koch-féle hópelyhet amely a káosz elmélet mentén szemlélteti a végtelenséget.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Érdekes Gyöngyi azonban nem hiszem hogy ezzel adtunk volna a témához...
> Úgy értem vicces és egyszerre ironikus hogy pont Darwin-tól nőnek a paradicsomok azonban erre megint az lesz a válasz hogy mer biztos a fülhallgató miatt, hiszen csak annak van fizikai hatása.


 
Tulajdonkeppen nem viccnek szantam, hanem parhuzamot vontam a ket kiserlet kozott. A kiserlet a paradicsomokkal szinten 30 napig tartott. Szinten par paradicsomhoz nem beszeltek es azok lemaradtak a novesben. Tematol fuggetlenul  a noi hangot a paradicsomok elonybe resesitettek a ferfi hanggal szemben. Az gondoljak, hogy ez a hangszinnel magyarazhato.

Mondjuk ezzel megdolt a "gazda szeme hizlalja a joszagot" mondas. Ugy latszik a hangja.
Szerintem ez igaz a temara is...
Sajnalom, hogy ennyire bosszant amit Ernoe ir. Nem lenne fair ha sokat mondanak errol, mivel en blokkoltam Ot, ( tehat egyreszt konnyebben lapozok, masreszt mar mas temakban olvastam Ernoet es mivel mindig pont ott ki nem erzem ugy, hogy megint at kellene ragnom magam azon, hogy mirol szol Ernoe. Bocs. Ernoe. ...) DE a tobbi temaban resztvevonek viszont tetszik amit inditottal es inkabb ez a lenyeg. A dolog nem olyan rossz szerintem. Meg Pista sem jott vissza, hogy nyakunkon a "turani atok" (huuuu ...akkor leszunk majd bajban)


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A felkínált lehetőség elég sok problémát rejt.
> Pillanatnyilag azon gondolkodom hogy melyik jár kevesebb problémával, ha élek vele vagy ha hagyom hogy ernoe kicsináljon idegileg.
> Persze kézen fekvőbb lenne normálisan beszélgetni de 2 topic után meg több mint 200 oldal után erre már vajmi kevés lehetőséget látok...



Utólag belegondolva: Ernoe hozzászólásai nyugodtan maradhatnak az utókorra - mementónak a merev, hajlíthatatlan, rögeszmés gondolkodásmódra...  

... hogy idegileg "mit csinálsz", azt ne fogd Ernoe-re - egyedül te határozod meg, hogyan reagálsz rá... (Nekem sokat segít abban, hogy a lehűlt időjárás mellett is biztosítsam a napi folyadékbevitelt: egy-egy ostoba megjegyzése után teszek egy kört - 1 jó pont a mozgás fokozásáért -, majd iszom egy pohár _vizet_ - folyadékszükséglet kielégítése -, amire először rámosolygok - ehhez előbb feszültségmentesítek  - hát most mondd meg: nem áldás ez az ember? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Aerensiniac írta:


> Bocsánatot kérek, átolvastam az anyagot csak épp nem igazán tudok mit reagálni rá.
> 
> A kristályok az emberiség történelmében 80 ezer évig visszamenőleg követhetőek mint rituális, kulturális, esztétikai eszközök és rendkívül érdekfeszítő és egyedi tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznek. Ezek közül a felépítés a legszembetűnőbb lévén a kristály szerkezetek egy az atomi szinten folyamatosan ismétlődő mintából állnak, mindegy hogy szabályos, tetragonális, hexagonális, rombos, monoklin avagy triklin formáról beszélünk.
> 
> ...



Először is: nem az én írásom... én csak megtaláltam és érdekesnek találtam...
Érdekes... nekem pont fordítva jött le... A víz kristályosodásának fizikai magyarázata - amit szeretett tudós fórumtársunk is nyomat ezerrel - felülvizsgálatra szorul - és ezt a téma szaktekintélye mondja ki...



Aerensiniac írta:


> Itt megint csak előjön hogy a materializmus nem ad magyarázatot bizonyos dolgokra, mert ha sikerül is matematikailag felvázolni egy kristály növekedését, az akkor is életszerűtlen lesz épp ahogy mint a matematika maga.
> A matematika a legélettelenebb létező "tudomány ág". A valóságban ugyanis nincsenek egész számok sem, épp ahogy nem létezik tökéletes egyenes vagy pontos 90°sem.
> 
> A "szellem a burokban" pontosan itt helyezkedik el.
> ...




A matematikáról más a véleményem: úgy tűnik, sokkal pontosabban képes leírni folyamatokat... talán éppen elvontsága miatt... és a matematikai modell jelen esetben nem vízmolekulákkal dolgozik, hanem - idézem:


> Janko Gravner, a Kalifornia Egyetem, valamint David Griffeath, a Wisconsin-Madison Egyetem matematikusai kikerülték a korábban alkalmazott megközelítést, a hókristályok molekulánkénti felépítését. Helyette a vízmolekuláknál jóval nagyobb virtuális 3D-s sejteket alkalmaztak, melyek ugyanazon fizika szerint viselkednek, mint ami elvileg a kristályok növekedését vezérli.
> 
> A virtuális sejtek - amiket a matematikusok celluláris automatáknak neveztek el - egy köbmikron méretűek, ami nagyjából egy porszemnek felel meg. Ezen a méreten a sejtek a vízpára és a kristályos növekedés fizikáját utánozzák.



Az már más kérdés, hogy élet alatt szén-alapú szerveződésekre gondolunk többnyire és ha ezt a gondolatot félretesszük és másfajta élet-fogalmat is beengedünk képzeletünkbe, akkor amit "celluláris automatának" neveznek a matematikusok, egy más jellegű "élet" alapegységének tekinthetjük...

*************************************************

Kicsit off, de kikívánkozik belőlem: egy gyógydiétás szakácskönyvben olvastam, orvos-természetgyógyász gondolata:



> Természetesen semmi csoda nincs a diétában. Tulajdonképpen a nagy gyógyító elődök is erre alapozták a tudományukat. Mégis mára *a nagy tudományos alapokra helyezett gőgünk miatt* szinte teljesen megfeledkeztünk róla. Ezért azt, ami ma kórházak onkológiai osztályain történik étkeztetés címén, több, mint elkeserítőnek tartom. Persze, lehet hivatkozni a pénztelenségre is, de ez nem mentség. Amint látni fogják a későbbiek során, ez nem is igaz.



A víz, a tiszta(!) víz szerepe itt is kiemelt... nem desztillált: tiszta, klórmentes, ásványi anyagokat oldott formában tartalmazó víz...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Tulajdonkeppen nem viccnek szantam, hanem parhuzamot vontam a ket kiserlet kozott. A kiserlet a paradicsomokkal szinten 30 napig tartott. Szinten par paradicsomhoz nem beszeltek es azok lemaradtak a novesben. Tematol fuggetlenul  a noi hangot a paradicsomok elonybe resesitettek a ferfi hanggal szemben. Az gondoljak, hogy ez a hangszinnel magyarazhato.
> 
> Mondjuk ezzel megdolt a "gazda szeme hizlalja a joszagot" mondas. Ugy latszik a hangja.


Én sem kívántam viccet csinálni belőle mert tudom hogy ez működik.
A női hang meg felveti azt a kérdés sorozatot ami pl a macskák dorombolásánál is meglett figyelve, hogy páciensek akiknek van macskája és jó "viszonyban" van vele azok sokkal könnyebben gyógyulnak. Na most hogy ez a dorombolás hangfrekvenciája miatt van vagy pedig ugyan azért amiért állatokat alkalmaznak a gyerekek gyógykezelésében már más kérdés kör.

A nők (kivétel erősíti a szabályt) sokkal érzelem orientáltabbak mint a férfiak. Mondhatni hogy egész lényükben megtestesül az anya szerep amit életük során vállalhatnak, így sokkalta empatikusabbak, finomabbak tudnak lenni. Áthatja őket az az ösztönös képesség hogy rá tudjanak hangolódni mások érzelmi állapotára.
Ez is egy érdekes szempont (szerintem) ha már az élőlényekre kifejtett hatást nézzük.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 13)

Lady Freya írta:


> ... hogy idegileg "mit csinálsz", azt ne fogd Ernoe-re - egyedül te határozod meg, hogyan reagálsz rá... (Nekem sokat segít abban, hogy a lehűlt időjárás mellett is biztosítsam a napi folyadékbevitelt: egy-egy ostoba megjegyzése után teszek egy kört - 1 jó pont a mozgás fokozásáért -, majd iszom egy pohár _vizet_ - folyadékszükséglet kielégítése -, amire először rámosolygok - ehhez előbb feszültségmentesítek  - hát most mondd meg: nem áldás ez az ember? :lol: :lol: :lol:


A "ki-hogyan reagál" témát én személy szerint nem így látom.
Ez pontosan az a bizonyos téma kör ami azt feszegeti hogy van-e olyan hogy szabad akarat. Az emberek többsége vallja hogy van hiszen ő dönti el hogy igen vagy nem.
Eddig tökéletesen igaz, de vajon tud-e vagy akar-e dönteni?

Ha a gyereke veszélyben van, nem egyértelmű-e hogy megpróbálja óvni?
Van döntési lehetősége?
Természetesen.
Képes vele élni?
Valószínűtlen.

Minden személyiség alap tételekre épül fel, saját magának teremt korlátokat azáltal hogy létrehoz egy értékrendet ami önmagát definiálja.
Senki és semmi nem cselekszik a természetével ellentétes módon ha csak nincs rá kényszerítve. Ez egy metafizikai igazság ami épp úgy igaz minden élőlényre mint ahogy magára az anyagra is.

Az "én" pusztán egy interaktív "csomag" ami a tapasztalatai alapján lép reakcióba az őt körülvevő világgal. Ha ezzel ellentétesen cselekszik akkor azzal ön-ön létezését vonja kétségbe, amire pedig értelem szerűen nem kapható lévén ez igen komoly torzulásokkal, nem egyszer az egész rendszer szét esésével jár.

Minden ember olyanná lesz amilyenné a környezete teszi


Lady Freya írta:


> Először is: nem az én írásom... én csak megtaláltam és érdekesnek találtam...
> Érdekes... nekem pont fordítva jött le... A víz kristályosodásának fizikai magyarázata - amit szeretett tudós fórumtársunk is nyomat ezerrel - felülvizsgálatra szorul - és ezt a téma szaktekintélye mondja ki...


Nem feltételeztem hogy te írtad, és ez most nem sértés =]
Egyébként ha jól értettem azt feszegették hogy össze jött a kísérlet csak épp nem azon számolások mentén amiket ők az alaptételben megadtak, és ezért újra át kell vizsgálniuk az egész folyamatot.

Amit írtam azzal pusztán azt kívántam hangsúlyozni hogy ha tökéletes lesz a képlet akkor sem fog felérni az eredetihez, pontosan azért mert tökéletes. Ilyen fogalom a természetben nincs.



Lady Freya írta:


> A matematikáról más a véleményem: úgy tűnik, sokkal pontosabban képes leírni folyamatokat... talán éppen elvontsága miatt... és a matematikai modell jelen esetben nem vízmolekulákkal dolgozik, hanem - idézem:
> 
> Az már más kérdés, hogy élet alatt szén-alapú szerveződésekre gondolunk többnyire és ha ezt a gondolatot félretesszük és másfajta élet-fogalmat is beengedünk képzeletünkbe, akkor amit "celluláris automatának" neveznek a matematikusok, egy más jellegű "élet" alapegységének tekinthetjük...


Félreértettél, nem a matematika pontatlanságát kritizáltam hanem pont a pontosságát.
A játék készítő iparban tettek egy érdekes felismerést a virtuális arcok terén, amikor is rájöttek hogy ha egy arcot életszerűre akarnak csinálni akkor nem lehet szimmetrikus avagy tökéletes. Az életszerűséget, a jellegzetességet pont a tökéletlenség jelenti.

Én pont ugyan ezt próbáltam megfogalmazni.
A matematika olyan számokkal dolgozik amelyek pontosak.
Annyira pontosak hogy kijelenthetjük hogy a természetben ilyen szinte nyomokban sem létezik.
Példának hoztam fel a kerek számokat amik úgyszintén nem létezőek hiszen ha számítógép szinten 0 vagy 1 a lehetőség akkor pl az élőlények a matériából való kifejlődésének a lehetősége az evolúció szerint kerek perec 0 lenne.

Ez a felismerés kényszerítette rá a matematikusokat hogy létrehozzanak olyan matematikai ágakat amelyek a pontosság helyett épp hogy a pontatlanságot számolják mint példának okáért a valószínűség számítás amivel már úgy ahogy definiálható az élet létrejötte.



Lady Freya írta:


> A víz, a tiszta(!) víz szerepe itt is kiemelt... nem desztillált: tiszta, klórmentes, ásványi anyagokat oldott formában tartalmazó víz...


Ez pedig a végső konklúzió, felesleges bonyolítás nélkül.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Én sem kívántam viccet csinálni belőle mert tudom hogy ez működik.
> A női hang meg felveti azt a kérdés sorozatot ami pl a macskák dorombolásánál is meglett figyelve, hogy páciensek akiknek van macskája és jó "viszonyban" van vele azok sokkal könnyebben gyógyulnak. Na most hogy ez a dorombolás hangfrekvenciája miatt van vagy pedig ugyan azért amiért állatokat alkalmaznak a gyerekek gyógykezelésében már más kérdés kör.
> 
> A nők (kivétel erősíti a szabályt) sokkal érzelem orientáltabbak mint a férfiak. Mondhatni hogy egész lényükben megtestesül az anya szerep amit életük során vállalhatnak, így sokkalta empatikusabbak, finomabbak tudnak lenni. Áthatja őket az az ösztönös képesség hogy rá tudjanak hangolódni mások érzelmi állapotára.
> Ez is egy érdekes szempont (szerintem) ha már az élőlényekre kifejtett hatást nézzük.



Kedves Aerensiniac! Örülök, hogy ismét láthatom a sárkányodat.  (Ugye sárkány az illető?)

A témához:

Soraidat olvasván asszociáltam arra, amit a különböző vallások a hindutól a keresztényig a szeretetről írnak. Időnként valóban az az ember érzése, hogy ezekben a szent könyvekben természettudományos ismereteket akartak közölni az egyszerű emberekkel olyan nyelven, amit bárki képes megérteni. Nem a szeretet érzése az, ami miatt jobb és talán hosszabb is az élete az egyes embernek? Árulkodó kifejezés szerintem az, hogy szeretetet "sugároz". Arra következtethet az ember, hogy ahogy a Nap fényt sugároz és megváltoztat vele mindent itt a Földön, mi emberek azzal, ha szeretetet sugárzunk akár csak a rizs, a csírázó bab vagy a víz felé, ugyancsak változásokat indítunk el, még akkor is, ha egyenlőre csak az eredményt látjuk, a pontos folyamat ismerete nélkül.

Megfigyelték, hogy azok az emberek, akiknél házi kedvencek élnek, sokkal ritkábban járnak orvoshoz és sokkal gyorsabban gyógyulnak, ha mégis betegek lesznek. Még akkor is, ha nem macska dorombolás gyógyítja őket, mert kutyát tart. 
Biztos hosszabb az élete és örömtelibb.

Ugyanez a helyzet nálunk nőknél is (bár mostanában a nők között is sok az agresszív, szinte militáns). Azok a nők, akiknek az életét betölti a gondoskodás a szeretteiről és nem csak önmagával törődik, sokkal kiegyensúlyozottabb életet élnek. Őket szinte körüllengi valamiféle meleg, mágneses rezonancia, amit csak úgy "sugároznak" a környezetükre. 

Ezek megfoghatatlan és jelenleg talán még mérhetetlen energiák, de léteznek.

És nem a szavakon múlik, hanem a kiáradó érzéseken. Mindenki tapasztalta már, hogy a pici, néhány hónapos gyerek azonnal megérzi a hamis, különösebben mély érzés nélküli hízelkedést és meg tudja különböztetni az igazi szeretetteljes közeledéstől.

Vajon hogyan? Hiszen egyik mosoly olyan mint a másik, az egyik "jajj,de aranyos" mondat olyan mint a másik...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 13)

Csatlakozom siriusB-hez.

*Anyag hozott ismét Aerensiniac! 
*
Jó, hogy újra eredeti valódban itt lehetsz közöttünk - saját topicodon.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 13)

siriusB írta:


> Ezek megfoghatatlan és jelenleg talán még mérhetetlen energiák, de léteznek.
> 
> És nem a szavakon múlik, hanem a kiáradó érzéseken. Mindenki tapasztalta már, hogy a pici, néhány hónapos gyerek azonnal megérzi a hamis, különösebben mély érzés nélküli hízelkedést és meg tudja különböztetni az igazi szeretetteljes közeledéstől.
> 
> Vajon hogyan? Hiszen egyik mosoly olyan mint a másik, az egyik "jajj,de aranyos" mondat olyan mint a másik...


 Igy van. A legkisebbek nem mindig a szemedbe néznek, hanem inkább a fejed fölé. Ez nem azért van, mert még nem tökéletes a látásuk. Érzékelik az energiamezőt, ami körbeveszi az embert. Aztán sikeresen "kinevelik" belőle, vagy idővel elkopik a képességük. Szineket (aurát?) látnak.
A haldoklók, az életből elköszönők sem a szemedbe, hanem a fejed fölé néznek (tapasztalatból tudom).


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 13)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Aerensiniac! Örülök, hogy ismét láthatom a sárkányodat.  (Ugye sárkány az illető?)





FagyisSzent írta:


> *Anyag hozott ismét Aerensiniac! *


Köszi, ígérem megpróbálok kevesebb nicket használni a közeljövőben 


siriusB írta:


> Soraidat olvasván asszociáltam arra, amit a különböző vallások a hindutól a keresztényig a szeretetről írnak. Időnként valóban az az ember érzése, hogy ezekben a szent könyvekben természettudományos ismereteket akartak közölni az egyszerű emberekkel olyan nyelven, amit bárki képes megérteni. Nem a szeretet érzése az, ami miatt jobb és talán hosszabb is az élete az egyes embernek? Árulkodó kifejezés szerintem az, hogy szeretetet "sugároz". Arra következtethet az ember, hogy ahogy a Nap fényt sugároz és megváltoztat vele mindent itt a Földön, mi emberek azzal, ha szeretetet sugárzunk akár csak a rizs, a csírázó bab vagy a víz felé, ugyancsak változásokat indítunk el, még akkor is, ha egyenlőre csak az eredményt látjuk, a pontos folyamat ismerete nélkül.


Egyetértek. Minden igazi vallásnak függetlenül az etikai szempontoktól van egy gerince ami az élet beteljesedését célozza és fejtegeti.
Ezek még a véresebbnek kikiáltott vallásokban is megfigyelhetők mint például a vikingeknél vagy az araboknál. Bár a szempontok nagyon eltérőek és a szent könyveket hihetetlen módon torzítja az író vágyai és értékrendje, aki kicsit képes szelektálni a motivációk között az megtalálja ezeket a pontokat.

Persze tény hogy egyes vallások előrehaladottabbak voltak az élet célok fejtegetésében mint mások, így példának okáért Jézus tanításai is amíg azt szanaszéjjel nem magyarázták és nem csináltak belőle hatalmi eszközt.



siriusB írta:


> Megfigyelték, hogy azok az emberek, akiknél házi kedvencek élnek, sokkal ritkábban járnak orvoshoz és sokkal gyorsabban gyógyulnak, ha mégis betegek lesznek. Még akkor is, ha nem macska dorombolás gyógyítja őket, mert kutyát tart.
> Biztos hosszabb az élete és örömtelibb.


Tény. Az orvos tudomány sem véletlenül használja az állatokat a gyógyításban, különösen mentális téren. Ezen fellül elég sokat elárul az emberek fejlődési menetéről az is hogy az általuk alacsonyabb rendű fajokhoz fordulnak azért mert nem tudják megadni a gyerekeiknek azt a szeretet és gondoskodást amire szükségük lenne.

Persze ez más témakör de itt ismételten csak visszaköszön a kihalás elmélet egyik utolsó fázisa, a rendszer összeomlást megelőző túl komplexitás.



siriusB írta:


> Ugyanez a helyzet nálunk nőknél is (bár mostanában a nők között is sok az agresszív, szinte militáns). Azok a nők, akiknek az életét betölti a gondoskodás a szeretteiről és nem csak önmagával törődik, sokkal kiegyensúlyozottabb életet élnek. Őket szinte körüllengi valamiféle meleg, mágneses rezonancia, amit csak úgy "sugároznak" a környezetükre.
> 
> Ezek megfoghatatlan és jelenleg talán még mérhetetlen energiák, de léteznek.
> 
> ...


Ez így van.
A verbális kommunikáció kizárólag a logikára alapozik.
Egy gyerek amelyik még képtelen ok okozati összefüggések megállapítására mégis képes felismerni hogyan viszonyulnak hozzá. Jogos a kérdés hogy hogyan ha egyszer még nem tud semmit a körülötte lévő világról (logikai és materiális információra gondolok)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 13)

redlion írta:


> Igy van. A legkisebbek nem mindig a szemedbe néznek, hanem inkább a fejed fölé. Ez nem azért van, mert még nem tökéletes a látásuk. Érzékelik az energiamezőt, ami körbeveszi az embert. Aztán sikeresen "kinevelik" belőle, vagy idővel elkopik a képességük. Szineket (aurát?) látnak.
> A haldoklók, az életből elköszönők sem a szemedbe, hanem a fejed fölé néznek (tapasztalatból tudom).


Erről én is sok összeesküvés elméletet hallottam ami túl megy a hihetőség határain azonban az tény és való hogy a felnőttek lassan nagyságrendekkel többet tanulhatnak az újszülött gyermekeiktől mint azok tőlük.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Persze ez más témakör de itt ismételten csak visszaköszön a kihalás elmélet egyik utolsó fázisa, a rendszer összeomlást megelőző túl komplexitás.



Tudsz valami forrást, ahol erről lehet olvasni? Emlékezetem szerint már én is találkoztam ezzel a fejtegetéssel és meghökkentett egy kicsit. Valóban feltűnő, hogy milyen mértékben gyarapszik azoknak az embereknek a száma, akik teljes szeretetüket a kedvenceikre borítják, emberi tulajdonságokkal felruházva azokat. (Lehet, hogy a Bibliában is van erre utalás? Úgy rémlik...)



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez így van.
> A verbális kommunikáció kizárólag a logikára alapozik.
> Egy gyerek amelyik még képtelen ok okozati összefüggések megállapítására mégis képes felismerni hogyan viszonyulnak hozzá. Jogos a kérdés hogy hogyan ha egyszer még nem tud semmit a körülötte lévő világról (logikai és materiális információra gondolok)



Itt jönne a bagatellizálása szkeptikus _barátunk_ részéről, ezeknek a tapasztalatoknak, pedig nem ok nélkül találnak a haladóbb szellemiségű tudósok összefüggéseket a pszichológia és a kvantummechanika között.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 14)

siriusB írta:


> Tudsz valami forrást, ahol erről lehet olvasni? Emlékezetem szerint már én is találkoztam ezzel a fejtegetéssel és meghökkentett egy kicsit. Valóban feltűnő, hogy milyen mértékben gyarapszik azoknak az embereknek a száma, akik teljes szeretetüket a kedvenceikre borítják, emberi tulajdonságokkal felruházva azokat. (Lehet, hogy a Bibliában is van erre utalás? Úgy rémlik...)



Ez a téma megér egy új topicot és inkább csinálok neki egyet, mert jómagam is erősen offolok. http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19045

Egyébként akkor összegezve ha jól értem ott tatunk hogy masaru emoto kényelmetlenül kevés képet tett elérhetővé ahhoz hogy ténylegesen különbséget tudjunk tenni az egyes minták között.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 14)

Érdekesség ha a pohárvíz sajátosságaira teszem a hangsúlyt a gondolatnak fontos szerepe van a jelenségekben igen ám de ott a tézis miként lehetséges az eseményt vakpróbája. Amikor nem víz van a pohárban ha nem levegő vagyis üres gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel? Ha sokáig kellemes gondolatokat sugárzok felé és létre tudom hozni a kristályosodást is e pohárban amiben a gondolataim alkotják a víz tömegét? Igen ám de hogyan tudom mindezen kristályosodást lemérni megmérni na ez a vakpróba Isteni csodája! Mert ő létre tudta tudja hozni mérni inni?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> .................................
> Egyébként akkor összegezve ha jól értem ott tatunk hogy masaru emoto kényelmetlenül kevés képet tett elérhetővé ahhoz hogy ténylegesen különbséget tudjunk tenni az egyes minták között.


 
Ne hagyjuk ki Lady cikkét, amiben azt írják le, hogy számítógépes programmal szimulálták a víz kristályosodását. Ez nem lenne újdonság, a molekulánkénti beépülést már programozták előzőleg is. Ezek a programok egy idő után nem működtek helyesen. A hírben szereplő program újdonsága, hogy az asszociált molekulacsoportok egyben való beépülését programozták és így a program működött.

A cikk azt sejteti, hogy ha a program ezzel a feltételezéssel működik, akkor a víz kristályosodásának valóságos mechanizmusa sem lehet nagyon eltérő. 

Ha a topik témájához szeretném kapcsolni a cikket, akkor azt kell feltételeznem, hogy a kristályosodásban megnyilvánuló különbségek már folyékony állapotban, az asszociált molekulacsoportokban megvannak. 
Természetesen itt csak erős feltételezésekről van szó, hiszen a víz kristályosodásának az eddig feltételezettől eltérő mechanizmusa azzal, hogy egy program ezzel a feltételezéssel működik, még nincs bizonyítva.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 14)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ne hagyjuk ki Lady cikkét, amiben azt írják le, hogy számítógépes programmal szimulálták a víz kristályosodását. Ez nem lenne újdonság, a molekulánkénti beépülést már programozták előzőleg is. Ezek a programok egy idő után nem működtek helyesen. A hírben szereplő program újdonsága, hogy az asszociált molekulacsoportok egyben való beépülését programozták és így a program működött.
> 
> A cikk azt sejteti, hogy ha a program ezzel a feltételezéssel működik, akkor a víz kristályosodásának valóságos mechanizmusa sem lehet nagyon eltérő.
> 
> ...


Nem egészen értem, tehát végeredményben azt sikerült kimutatni, hogy már folyékony állapotban rendelkezik a struktúra potenciális "tervrajzával" a víz?

Ez nem volt nyilvánvaló a kezdetektől?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem egészen értem, tehát végeredményben azt sikerült kimutatni, hogy már folyékony állapotban rendelkezik a struktúra potenciális "tervrajzával" a víz?
> 
> Ez nem volt nyilvánvaló a kezdetektől?


 
Nem jól különítettem el a tényeket a feltételezésektől, a cikkben közölteket a saját következtetéseimtől. 

Tények:

- A víz molekulák a folyékony vízben nem különálló molekulák formájában vannak jelen, hanem a sokat emlegetett dipólus karakterük folytán egymáshoz tapadva sok molekulából álló asszociátumokat képeznek. (Ebből a víznek egy sor érdekes tulajdonsága is következik).

- A cikkben leírt számítógépes program a vízkristály növekedését nem egyes molekulák beépülésével, hanem mintegy 1 köbmikronnyi asszociátumok beépülésével modellezi. A hivatkozott cíkkben semmiféle további információt nem találtam ezekről az elgondolt, feltételezett asszociátumokról.

Saját továbbgondolás:

Ha az asszociátum beépülésével a kristály szerkezete nem romlik el, az asszociátumnak feltételezhetően a beépülés előtt kialakult a kristályszerkezete. Ugyanis nem tételezhető fel, hogy a kristályrácsba beépülve x db molekula egymáshoz viszonyított elrendeződése megváltozik.

Ha a számítógépes program a valóságot modellezné, akkor a folyékony vízben az amúgy is jelenlevő asszociátumoknak eleve kristályszerű elrendeződésben kellene létezniük. Tehát a jégkristályok kialakulása nem molekulánként, hanem mikrojégkristályok összeépülésével történne. 
Persze így nehezebb elképzelni a szabályos kristályrács kialakulását, hiszen egy nagyobb méretű, sok molekulából álló asszociátum sok ponton kapcsolódik a meglevő kristályrácshoz. Mindkét felületnek egymásbaillően kell kialakítva lennie, hogy hibátlan szerkezet jöjjön létre a kapcsolódás után. Józan paraszti eszem szerint ez a gyenge pontja annak az elképzelésnek, hogy a folyékony vízből már kész kristályszerkezetek csatlakoznak a rácshoz és ez végül szabályos kristályrácsot eredményez. 

A számítógépes program esetében az hiszem, hogy a molekulánkénti felépítés túl sok lépésben történik, ha pedig nagyobb egységeket ad egyszerre a kristályhoz, akkor a lépések számát csökkenti. 
A modellezésnél olyan csatlakozó felületeket alakíthatnak ki, amelyek tökéletesen illeszkednek egymáshoz. 

Bocsánat, ha bonyolítottam.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 14)

Nos megmondom őszintén nem egészen értem hogy oszt vagy szoroz-e ez a tény. Úgy értem kétség kívül érdekes felfedezés azonban a potencia nyilvánvaló. Az asszociátumok feltételezése a vízben nem elképzelhetetlen, sőt mi több valószínű hiszen végeredményben maga jégkristály is egy ilyen extrém méretű asszociáció.

Ugyanakkor nem feltétlen értem hogy ez menyiben befolyásolná a kialakult jégkristályt vagy hópelyhet hiszen egy mikron ide vagy oda ezek a kis asszociációk pontosan úgy viselkednek mint a víz molekulák.
Mondhatni hogy csak nagyság rendi különbség van a két hasonlat között.
A víz molekulák úgy viszonyulnak egy kisebb asszociációhoz mint ahogy az asszociáció viszonyul a kész vízkristályhoz.

Vagy még mindig félre értelmezem a dolgot?


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 14)

ionon írta:


> Érdekesség ha a pohárvíz sajátosságaira teszem a hangsúlyt a gondolatnak fontos szerepe van a jelenségekben igen ám de ott a tézis miként lehetséges az eseményt vakpróbája. *Amikor nem víz van a pohárban ha nem levegő vagyis üres gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel*? Ha sokáig kellemes gondolatokat sugárzok felé és létre tudom hozni a kristályosodást is e pohárban amiben a gondolataim alkotják a víz tömegét? Igen ám de hogyan tudom mindezen kristályosodást lemérni megmérni na ez a vakpróba Isteni csodája! Mert ő létre tudta tudja hozni mérni inni?



Fel lehet tölteni üres gondolattal a poharat, hogy víz legyen belőle? Ez szerintem biztosan nem lehetséges. De ha valaki másképpen gondolja, akkor szívesen olvasnám, hogy miért.  Amúgy nemsokára olvashatjuk Gyöngyi kísérletét. Én már alig várom, izgulok ám nagyon, milyen lesz, mi fog történni.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 14)

Nézd Aerensiniac, szerintem a modellezéssel kapott eredmény nem feltétlenül indokolja a víz kristályosodásáról alkotott eddigi elképzelések sürgős felülvizsgálatát. 

A folyadékban levő molekulaasszociációk pedig nagyon befolyásolják a víz, a folyékony víz tulajdonságait. Még a kristályképződésben is szerepet játszanak akkor is, ha az egyes molekulák beépülésével megy végbe a folyamat. Ugyanis ha egy vízmolekula beépül a kristályrácsba, akkor előbb ki kell szakadnia az asszociátumból, utána tud csatlakozni a rácsban levő molekulákhoz. Ez energia és elhelyezkedés kérdése is.

Ha a vizet gondolati úton befolyásolni tudjuk (ezt nem vonom kétségbe olyan nagyon, mint Emoto kritályosítási kísérleteit), akkor józan ésszel csak az asszociátumok méretén, szerkezetén keresztül tudom elképzelni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

hangya1944 írta:


> Nézd Aerensiniac, szerintem a modellezéssel kapott eredmény nem feltétlenül indokolja a víz kristályosodásáról alkotott eddigi elképzelések sürgős felülvizsgálatát.
> 
> A folyadékban levő molekulaasszociációk pedig nagyon befolyásolják a víz, a folyékony víz tulajdonságait. Még a kristályképződésben is szerepet játszanak akkor is, ha az egyes molekulák beépülésével megy végbe a folyamat. Ugyanis ha egy vízmolekula beépül a kristályrácsba, akkor előbb ki kell szakadnia az asszociátumból, utána tud csatlakozni a rácsban levő molekulákhoz. Ez energia és elhelyezkedés kérdése is.
> 
> Ha a vizet gondolati úton befolyásolni tudjuk (ezt nem vonom kétségbe olyan nagyon, mint Emoto kritályosítási kísérleteit), akkor józan ésszel csak az asszociátumok méretén, szerkezetén keresztül tudom elképzelni.


És mi van akkor ha pusztán az anyag minőségét tudjuk befolyásolni és nem a tulajdonképpeni kristályosodást?
Szerintem ez plauzibilisebb magyarázat mintsem hogy magukról a kristályokról tárgyaljunk. Ahogy a víz nem tudja elolvasni mit írtunk a cetlijére úgy mi sem tudjuk megmondani a víznek hogy kizárólag milyen kristályt képezhet.

Szerintem maga a ráhatás pusztán segíti a vizet az önszerveződésben avagy gátolja abban. A tulajdonképpeni folyamatot vajmi kevésbé tudjuk befolyásolni, így magával azzal a megközelítéssel sem értek személy szerint egyet hogy mi a molekulákra avagy azoknak az asszociálódott csoportjait befolyásoljuk. Ez véleményem szerint vak vágány.

Egyébként én is várom Györgyi kísérletét. =]


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> És mi van akkor ha pusztán az anyag minőségét tudjuk befolyásolni és nem a tulajdonképpeni kristályosodást?
> Szerintem ez plauzibilisebb magyarázat mintsem hogy magukról a kristályokról tárgyaljunk. Ahogy a víz nem tudja elolvasni mit írtunk a cetlijére úgy mi sem tudjuk megmondani a víznek hogy kizárólag milyen kristályt képezhet.
> 
> Szerintem maga a ráhatás pusztán segíti a vizet az önszerveződésben avagy gátolja abban. A tulajdonképpeni folyamatot vajmi kevésbé tudjuk befolyásolni, így magával azzal a megközelítéssel sem értek személy szerint egyet hogy mi a molekulákra avagy azoknak az asszociálódott csoportjait befolyásoljuk. Ez véleményem szerint vak vágány.
> ...


 
A kristályosodást Emoto hozta a képbe. Valahogyan kapcsolatot kívánt teremteni egy vizsgálható tulajdonság és a biológiai hatás között. A kapcsolatot bizonyítás nélkül hozta létre. 

Így beszélünk mi is egyik vonalon a víz kristályosodásáról és az azt befolyásoló tényezőkről.

A másik felvetésedre. Azért találom érdekesnek, hogy mi történik gondolati energia hatására a vízben, mert a vízről viszonylag sokat tudunk, szemben más dolgokkal. Így könnyebben tettenérhető (lenne), hogy milyen változások okozzák a megváltozott viselkedést. Valamiért kedves gumicicám, hogy ami másként viselkedik, az más. A másságot viszont meg lehet fogni, ki lehet mutatni. Gondolom. Ezzel próbálkozott Emoto is, csak a módot nem igazán alkalmasan választotta meg.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

hangya1944 írta:


> A kristályosodást Emoto hozta a képbe. Valahogyan kapcsolatot kívánt teremteni egy vizsgálható tulajdonság és a biológiai hatás között. A kapcsolatot bizonyítás nélkül hozta létre.
> 
> Így beszélünk mi is egyik vonalon a víz kristályosodásáról és az azt befolyásoló tényezőkről.
> 
> A másik felvetésedre. Azért találom érdekesnek, hogy mi történik gondolati energia hatására a vízben, mert a vízről viszonylag sokat tudunk, szemben más dolgokkal. Így könnyebben tetten érhető (lenne), hogy milyen változások okozzák a megváltozott viselkedést. Valamiért kedves gumicicám, hogy ami másként viselkedik, az más. A másságot viszont meg lehet fogni, ki lehet mutatni. Gondolom. Ezzel próbálkozott Emoto is, csak a módot nem igazán alkalmasan választotta meg.


Passz, ezzel elméletileg megint csak vissza érkeztünk a kezdési pontra. Emoto módszerei kétségbe vonhatóak épp ahogy az elmélete is azonban a gyakorlat őt igazolja.
A másságról meg csak annyit hogy ez a fotókon elég nyilvánvalóan van szemléltetve és bizonyítva, persze itt megint választhatunk hogy hiszünk-e a fotóknak vagy sem azonban az is tény hogy a kritikusok eddig még arra se vették a fáradságot hogy megismételjék a kísérleteit.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 15)

oliyboty írta:


> Fel lehet tölteni üres gondolattal a poharat, hogy víz legyen belőle? Ez szerintem biztosan nem lehetséges. De ha valaki másképpen gondolja, akkor szívesen olvasnám, hogy miért.  Amúgy nemsokára olvashatjuk Gyöngyi kísérletét. Én már alig várom, izgulok ám nagyon, milyen lesz, mi fog történni.


Ha nem lehetséges akkor hogyan tudod GONDOLATTAL megváltoztatni a víz összetételét ez vakpróba ha nem tudod megtenni akkor a másikat sem tudod vagy csak egyféle gondolattal tudsz GONDOLNI a vízre ha látod a vizet ha nem látod nem tudsz GONDOLKODNI? 

Györgyi kísérlete nem egyenlő feltételen alapszik az edények elhelyeződése okán a térben ahová teszi (kivéve ha egy adott helyen van mindegyik edénye) ezt hogyan tudja megoldani az más kérdés! Mért mondom Radiesztézia sugárzásban vagyunk a föld mélyéből kristályszerkezetek sugár mentes helyén lévő edényben zajló események nem azok lesznek ha a fősugárban helyeződik az edényed így a mérési eredmény igen kétséges lesz (ezért kell egy helyre tenni minden edényt egyenlő feltételekben legyenek) Ott a Hartman-háló és a többi energia rendszerről nem is beszélve ha nem rendelkezel megfelelő képességgel megint kétséges a mérésed hitelessége (ha nincsenek egy helyen az edényeid vagyis egy azon térben). Figyelmeden kívülre helyezheted mindezeket de nem tudom elfogadni a mérésed eredményeit mert nem veszed figyelembe az energia sugárzásait ami ebben a földi létben ALAP! Minden négyzetcentiméterben már más energetikai sugárzások vannak így ha nem tudod azonos helyre tenni mindegyik edényedet akkor nem tiszta a kísérleted!

Ha egymásra helyezed így sem helyes mert a térben is már más energia sugárzásnak van ki téve mint az alaphelyzetben.

Alaphelyzetben is van energiasugárzás de ott mindegyik edényedre egyenlő feltételekkel van jelen remélem értitek. folytathatom?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

Ha megengedsz annyit hogy a Radiesztézia hosszú távon gyakorol csak hatást az anyagra, így Gyöngyi kísérletét sem fogja különösebben befolyásolni egy hét alatt ha csak az egyik üveget nem közvetlenül egy kupac plutóniumra teszi fel.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha megengedsz annyit hogy a Radiesztézia hosszú távon gyakorol csak hatást az anyagra, így Gyöngyi kísérletét sem fogja különösebben befolyásolni egy hét alatt ha csak az egyik üveget nem közvetlenül egy kupac plutóniumra teszi fel.


Kedves virágom tévesen szemlélted az írásomat olvasd el figyelmesebben akkor nem következtetsz így. Radiesztézia vannak olyan helyek ha bele áll egy ember 1-2percen belül meghall (de nem hiszem hogy a Györgyi szobájában fogja e helyet megtalálni, de lehetséges erős sugár helyeket találni).


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

ionon írta:


> Kedves virágom tévesen szemlélted az írásomat olvasd el figyelmesebben akkor nem következtetsz így. Radiesztézia vannak olyan helyek ha bele áll egy ember 1-2percen belül meghall (de nem hiszem hogy a Györgyi szobájában fogja e helyet megtalálni, de lehetséges erős sugár helyeket találni).


Van ilyen szemmel verésben is és nem is kell hozzá egy perc. 
Viccet félretéve nem mondom hogy nincs igazad de mint azt magad is írod valószínűtlen hogy ilyen komoly erősségű kereszt pontot találjon, még inkább mivel még életben van.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 16)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Van ilyen szemmel verésben is és nem is kell hozzá egy perc.
> Viccet félretéve nem mondom hogy nincs igazad de mint azt magad is írod valószínűtlen hogy ilyen komoly erősségű kereszt pontot találjon, még inkább mivel még életben van.


Igen de hogy helyezi egy azon térbe az edényeket a mérés azonossága okán? Erre nincs válaszod ?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 16)

Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *ionon* 

 
_Kedves virágom tévesen szemlélted az írásomat olvasd el figyelmesebben akkor nem következtetsz így. Radiesztézia vannak olyan helyek ha bele áll egy ember 1-2percen belül meghall (de nem hiszem hogy a Györgyi szobájában fogja e helyet megtalálni, de lehetséges erős sugár helyeket találni)._


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Aerensiniac írta:


> Van ilyen szemmel verésben is és nem is kell hozzá egy perc.
> Viccet félretéve nem mondom hogy nincs igazad de mint azt magad is írod valószínűtlen hogy ilyen komoly erősségű kereszt pontot találjon, még inkább mivel még életben van.


 

En is kivancsian varom a Gyorgyi kiserletenek az eredmenyet


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 16)

oliyboty írta:


> Fel lehet tölteni üres gondolattal a poharat, hogy víz legyen belőle? Ez szerintem biztosan nem lehetséges. De ha valaki másképpen gondolja, akkor szívesen olvasnám, hogy miért.  Amúgy nemsokára olvashatjuk Gyöngyi kísérletét. Én már alig várom, izgulok ám nagyon, milyen lesz, mi fog történni.


 
Azert meg soka lesz, mert 33 napig tart a kiserlet.  November 20-ig fogom csinalni...Ezzel egy idoben folyik a virag kiserlet is. Mar ket napja klasszikus zenet jatszok a cserepesviragnak, mert mar eppen a " pedig locsolom!!! " allapotban volt. :wink:


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert meg soka lesz, mert 33 napig tart a kiserlet.  November 20-ig fogom csinalni...Ezzel egy idoben folyik a virag kiserlet is. Mar ket napja klasszikus zenet jatszok a cserepesviragnak, mert mar eppen a " pedig locsolom!!! " allapotban volt. :wink:



:cry: Lehet, hogy nem fogom megtudni olyan sokára lesz? Hamarosan nem lesz internetem és egy jóideig ki kell bírnom nélküle.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 16)

ionon írta:


> ...Amikor nem víz van a pohárban ha nem levegő vagyis üres gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel? Ha sokáig kellemes gondolatokat sugárzok felé és létre tudom hozni a kristályosodást is e pohárban amiben a gondolataim alkotják a víz tömegét? Igen ám de hogyan tudom mindezen kristályosodást lemérni megmérni na ez a vakpróba Isteni csodája! Mert ő létre tudta tudja hozni mérni inni?





oliyboty írta:


> Fel lehet tölteni üres gondolattal a poharat, hogy víz legyen belőle? Ez szerintem biztosan nem lehetséges. De ha valaki másképpen gondolja, akkor szívesen olvasnám, hogy miért...


ionon: Felvetésed első része, hogy üres pohárba tud-e valaki gondolata (akarat) erejével vizet materializálni. A világ feljegyzett csodáit félretéve a dolog nem tűnik lehetségesnek. Ugyanakkor már erősen sejtjük, sokan tudjuk is, hogy a gondolat, a szándék egy jóval komolyabb erő, mint azt eddig feltételeztük. Gondolataink képesek vegyi folyamatok beinditására szervezetünkben (persze már hallom, hogy valaki azt mondja hisz a gondolat maga is csak valami vegyi folyamatok eredménye, de ezt most hagyjuk ki egy pillanatra). Az aggodalom, az izgalom képesek megbetegiteni; feldobog a szivünk, ha szerelmesünkre gondolunk, stb. Ha pedig képesek a gondolatok és érzelmek ilyen változásokat elinditani bennünk, miért ne lennének képesek erre rajtunk kivül is mégha talán nem is azonos hatásfokkal?

Hanem azért (egyelőre még korlátozott felfogásomban) van különbség egy már meglévő anyag állapotának megváltoztatása (pl. befolyásolni egy műszer mutatóját, a jégkristályok növekedésére hatni, gyógyitani) és valós anyag létrehozása között még akkor is, ha létezik tömeg-energia-ekvivalencia.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 16)

FagyisSzent írta:


> (persze már hallom, hogy valaki azt mondja hisz a gondolat maga is csak valami vegyi folyamatok eredménye, de ezt most hagyjuk ki egy pillanatra)


Azért hál isten ez nem ilyen egyszerű.
Stressz szituációban még a szakkönyv is úgy fogalmaz hogy a félelem hatására szabadul fel adrenalin a szervezetben.
Az érzelmek megelőzik a kémiai folyamatot, ez pedig egy lényeges dolog.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 16)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> *"Darwin relative helps plants grow**"*
> ...
> She read from Charles Darwin's On the Origin of Species in tests that began in April.
> In open auditions people were able to record excerpts from Darwin's work, John Wyndham's The Day of the Triffids and Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream.
> ...


Személyes tapasztalatom, hogy az utált növények sorvadoznak még akkor is, ha pontosan ugyanazt a mennyiségű napfényt és vizet kapják, mint a szeretettel dédelgetettek. Nem állitom, hogy ha egyszer valaki ráordit egy photosra, az rögtön ledobja leveleit bánatában, de valami módon érzékelik a növények is, az állatok is, és a sok ellenszél dacára nagyon sok ember is, hogy az (energia)tér, amiben vannak jó-e nekik vagy sem, és ennek megfelelően reagálnak.

Az agykontrollosok kurzusán van egy gyakorlat, hogy babot kell csiráztatni: a szemek egy részére rendszeresen pozitivan, biztatóan gondolni, a másikra (kontrollcsoport) nem. A kisérlet egyszerű, gyakorlatilag mindenki néhány nap elteltével maga meggyőződhet gondolatai, érzelmei erejéről.

Amin megakadtam, hogy a fajok eredete jobban izgatta a paradicsomokat, mint egyik kedvenc sci-fi könyvem, Wyndham A triffidek napja. Lehet, hogy úgy érezték, a nagy szent utódja bármit is olvas, nekik fejlődniük kell és beindultak, mint egy sztahanovista brigád? Lehet, ha a hölgy tovább olvas, a paradicsomok, mostmár megfelelő evolúciós képesitéssel rendelkezve, szép egészséges padlizsánokká feljődtek volna? Esetleg lemásztak volna a fáról (karóról), elkezdtek volna két lábon járni és feliratkoztak volna a CanadaHunra?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 16)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Amin megakadtam, hogy a fajok eredete jobban izgatta a paradicsomokat, mint egyik kedvenc sci-fi könyvem, Wyndham A triffidek napja. Lehet, hogy úgy érezték, a nagy szent utódja bármit is olvas, nekik fejlődniük kell és beindultak, mint egy sztahanovista brigád? Lehet, ha a hölgy tovább olvas, a paradicsomok, mostmár megfelelő evolúciós képesitéssel rendelkezve, szép egészséges padlizsánokká feljődtek volna? Esetleg lemásztak volna a fáról (karóról), elkezdtek volna két lábon járni és feliratkoztak volna a CanadaHunra?






​


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 16)

FagyisSzent írta:


> ionon: Felvetésed első része, hogy üres pohárba tud-e valaki gondolata (akarat) erejével vizet materializálni. A világ feljegyzett csodáit félretéve a dolog nem tűnik lehetségesnek. Ugyanakkor már erősen sejtjük, sokan tudjuk is, hogy a gondolat, a szándék egy jóval komolyabb erő, mint azt eddig feltételeztük. Gondolataink képesek vegyi folyamatok beinditására szervezetünkben (persze már hallom, hogy valaki azt mondja hisz a gondolat maga is csak valami vegyi folyamatok eredménye, de ezt most hagyjuk ki egy pillanatra). Az aggodalom, az izgalom képesek megbetegiteni; feldobog a szivünk, ha szerelmesünkre gondolunk, stb. Ha pedig képesek a gondolatok és érzelmek ilyen változásokat elinditani bennünk, miért ne lennének képesek erre rajtunk kivül is mégha talán nem is azonos hatásfokkal?
> 
> Hanem azért (egyelőre még korlátozott felfogásomban) van különbség egy már meglévő anyag állapotának megváltoztatása (pl. befolyásolni egy műszer mutatóját, a jégkristályok növekedésére hatni, gyógyitani) és valós anyag létrehozása között még akkor is, ha létezik tömeg-energia-ekvivalencia.


Kedves tévedésben vagy nem mondtam materializálni kell a pohárba a vizet hanem azt hogy tudsz e vizet inni az üres pohárból nem ugyanaz a két dolog. Gondolat erejével az üres pohárból vizet iszol amint ajkadhoz emeled a poharat és ennyi vizet fogsz inni az üres pohárból ja ha van gondolati erőd. Érdekes egyikre van a másikra nincs GONDOLATOTOK. Keleten nagy hagyománya van az üres akármikből való étkezésnek!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 16)

ionon írta:


> Kedves tévedésben vagy nem mondtam materializálni kell a pohárba a vizet hanem azt hogy tudsz e vizet inni az üres pohárból nem ugyanaz a két dolog. Gondolat erejével az üres pohárból vizet iszol amint ajkadhoz emeled a poharat és ennyi vizet fogsz inni az üres pohárból ja ha van gondolati erőd. Érdekes egyikre van a másikra nincs GONDOLATOTOK. Keleten nagy hagyománya van az üres akármikből való étkezésnek!


Sajnálom, hogy félreértettelek én is. Igyekszem jobban figyelni, hogy szavaid valódi értelmét tisztábban fel tudjam fogni. Azt hittem, amikor azt irtad, "_gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel?_", a pohár feltöltéséről irtál, nem pedig magunkéról az üres pohárból. De most, hogy tiszta vizet öntöttél a pohárba () jobban látom, mire gondolsz.

Amiről most irsz, nemcsak keleten rendelkezik komoly hagyománnyal. Jézus is mondja a Tóra alapján, "Nemcsak kenyérrel él az ember, hanem minden igével, amely Isten ajkáról való" (Mt 4,4) Az európai kultúrtörténet "pogány" hagyományai és az amerikai őslakos népek körében is ismert a fogalom. De még az olyan modern mesék, mint a Pán Péter (Peter Pan) is ismerősként köszöntik az üres tálból való étkezést. Mindegyik végső soron ugyanarra a gondolatra és tapaasztalatra vezethető vissza: az ember több, mint hús és vér, azaz az anyagi test. Léte teljességének része a nem testi valóság, amely nem testi szükségletekkel rendelkezik, és ezek a szükségletek nem testi módon elégithetők csak ki.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 16)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Sajnálom, hogy félreértettelek én is. Igyekszem jobban figyelni, hogy szavaid valódi értelmét tisztábban fel tudjam fogni. Azt hittem, amikor azt irtad, "_gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel?_", a pohár feltöltéséről irtál, nem pedig magunkéról az üres pohárból. De most, hogy tiszta vizet öntöttél a pohárba () jobban látom, mire gondolsz.
> 
> Amiről most irsz, nemcsak keleten rendelkezik komoly hagyománnyal. Jézus is mondja a Tóra alapján, "Nemcsak kenyérrel él az ember, hanem minden igével, amely Isten ajkáról való" (Mt 4,4) Az európai kultúrtörténet "pogány" hagyományai és az amerikai őslakos népek körében is ismert a fogalom. De még az olyan modern mesék, mint a Pán Péter (Peter Pan) is ismerősként köszöntik az üres tálból való étkezést. Mindegyik végső soron ugyanarra a gondolatra és tapaasztalatra vezethető vissza: az ember több, mint hús és vér, azaz az anyagi test. Léte teljességének része a nem testi valóság, amely nem testi szükségletekkel rendelkezik, és ezek a szükségletek nem testi módon elégithetők csak ki.


Akkor most pontosan mit is jelentett ki?
Úgy értem először a hartman hálóra alapozva kijelenti hogy pontos mérés úgysem lehetséges, majd egy karlendítéssel az egész téma elé ugorva már arról ír hogy a tudat is elég az egészhez. Megvallom nem válaszoltam az utolsó két hozzászólásához, mert már azt is képtelen vagyok felmérni hogy a téma mellett vagy ellen érvel.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 17)

Pfff skacok, én már elvesztettem a fonalat...   

"Tudsz e vizet inni az üres pohárból, nem ugyanaz a két dolog"--> Persze, hogy nem ugyanaz a két dolog Ionon. De te először nem ezt írtad, hanem ezt: "Amikor nem víz van a pohárban hanem levegő vagyis üres gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel?".


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Azert meg soka lesz, mert 33 napig tart a kiserlet.  November 20-ig fogom csinalni...Ezzel egy idoben folyik a virag kiserlet is. Mar ket napja klasszikus zenet jatszok a cserepesviragnak, mert mar eppen a " pedig locsolom!!! " allapotban volt. :wink:




Ohh, hát az már nincsen olyan messze. Majd ha lesz nekem is időm, akkor én is fogok csinálni kísérletet és beszámolok róla, hogyan sikerült.   Te is játszol hangszeren?kiss siriusB-t pedig majd értesítjük valahogyan, mindenesetre nekem hiányozni fogsz, amíg nem lesz neted :12:


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 17)

oliyboty írta:


> Pfff skacok, én már elvesztettem a fonalat...
> 
> "Tudsz e vizet inni az üres pohárból, nem ugyanaz a két dolog"--> Persze, hogy nem ugyanaz a két dolog Ionon. De te először nem ezt írtad, hanem ezt: "Amikor nem víz van a pohárban hanem levegő vagyis üres gondolattal feltudom tölteni e poharat vízzel?".


Igen mert a gondolatot iszom meg vízként és nem vizet teszek a pohárba gondolattal remélem érted már? Hajaj írtam ez csak vakpróba?


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 17)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Akkor most pontosan mit is jelentett ki?
> Úgy értem először a hartman hálóra alapozva kijelenti hogy pontos mérés úgysem lehetséges, majd egy karlendítéssel az egész téma elé ugorva már arról ír hogy a tudat is elég az egészhez. Megvallom nem válaszoltam az utolsó két hozzászólásához, mert már azt is képtelen vagyok felmérni hogy a téma mellett vagy ellen érvel.


Kedves Virágom két felvetést olvashattál egyik sem zárja ki a másikat. De mivel a gondolat az gondolat a sugárzás az sugárzás. A mérés az mérés a beszéd az beszéd


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 17)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Hanem azért (egyelőre még korlátozott felfogásomban) van különbség egy már meglévő anyag állapotának megváltoztatása (pl. befolyásolni egy műszer mutatóját, a jégkristályok növekedésére hatni, gyógyitani) és valós anyag létrehozása között még akkor is, ha létezik tömeg-energia-ekvivalencia.


Kedves Fagyis! Dehogyis nincs olyan! Van még a cirkuszban is, úgy hivják hogy büvész.



oliyboty írta:


> Pfff skacok, én már elvesztettem a fonalat...


Oli!
Tudod erröl a "gondolat-pohárról" az jutott eszembe, hogy mennyit kell még tanulnom, hogy hallgatni tudjak? :wink:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 17)

ionon írta:


> Kedves Virágom két felvetést olvashattál egyik sem zárja ki a másikat. De mivel a gondolat az gondolat a sugárzás az sugárzás. A mérés az mérés a beszéd az beszéd


Tudom ionon az igen sem zárja ki a nemet csak épp igen... vagy nem?


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 17)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_*"Darwin relative helps plants grow**"*
...
She read from Charles Darwin's On the Origin of Species in tests that began in April. 
In open auditions people were able to record excerpts from Darwin's work, John Wyndham's The Day of the Triffids and Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream. 
_



FagyisSzent írta:


> Személyes tapasztalatom, hogy az utált növények sorvadoznak még akkor is, ha pontosan ugyanazt a mennyiségű napfényt és vizet kapják, mint a szeretettel dédelgetettek. Nem állitom, hogy ha egyszer valaki ráordit egy photosra, az rögtön ledobja leveleit bánatában, de valami módon érzékelik a növények is, az állatok is, és a sok ellenszél dacára nagyon sok ember is, hogy az (energia)tér, amiben vannak jó-e nekik vagy sem, és ennek megfelelően reagálnak.
> 
> Az agykontrollosok kurzusán van egy gyakorlat, hogy babot kell csiráztatni: a szemek egy részére rendszeresen pozitivan, biztatóan gondolni, a másikra (kontrollcsoport) nem. A kisérlet egyszerű, gyakorlatilag mindenki néhány nap elteltével maga meggyőződhet gondolatai, érzelmei erejéről.
> 
> Amin megakadtam, hogy a fajok eredete jobban izgatta a paradicsomokat, mint egyik kedvenc sci-fi könyvem, Wyndham A triffidek napja. Lehet, hogy úgy érezték, a nagy szent utódja bármit is olvas, nekik fejlődniük kell és beindultak, mint egy sztahanovista brigád? Lehet, ha a hölgy tovább olvas, a paradicsomok, mostmár megfelelő evolúciós képesitéssel rendelkezve, szép egészséges padlizsánokká feljődtek volna? Esetleg lemásztak volna a fáról (karóról), elkezdtek volna két lábon járni és feliratkoztak volna a CanadaHunra?


 
 ... mert megmondta Darwin. Fejlodni, fejlodni, fejlodni! 
Persze, lehet, hogy a paradicsomok snobok es az volt a fontos, hogy ki olvas.... bar azert a lecso elkeszitesenek kulonbozo modjait szerintem Tole sem vettek volna joneven. 

Utal novenyek? Mint peldaul a gazok? Lehet, hogy nekik a napi hireket kellene olvasni, az majd kicsinalja oket. Minket biztosan.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 17)

oliyboty írta:


> Ohh, hát az már nincsen olyan messze. Majd ha lesz nekem is időm, akkor én is fogok csinálni kísérletet és beszámolok róla, hogyan sikerült.   Te is játszol hangszeren?kiss siriusB-t pedig majd értesítjük valahogyan, mindenesetre nekem hiányozni fogsz, amíg nem lesz neted :12:


 

Bocsanat. Nem jatszom, hanem lejatszom..


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 17)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ... bar azert a lecso elkeszitesenek kulonbozo modjait szerintem Tole sem vettek volna joneven.


:9:No ezen jót mulattam! :``:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 18)

Tényleg érdekes kérdés hogy vajon a lecsó receptre is ilyen pozitívan reagáltak volna-e.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 18)

Látom nem jutottatok elörébb, 

pedig a viznek sok csodalatos tulajdonsága van. 

*A viz HAL&Agrave;L és &Egrave;LET*
Igy HAL meg a gonosz a kereszteléskor és igy kezdödik az uj ÉLET






A viz nélkül nem lennének keresztények 
(Apropo mikor keresztelkedett meg Jézus a keresztrefeszités elött vagy után?)






Valoszinüleg Hinduizmus sem lenne...






... meg kocsimosás





http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff207/eurochic007_01/boys.jpg
 
Na és ki tud egy halászlét viz nélkül elképzelni?


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 18)

Erőt gyűjtöttél és most felfrissülve, új ötletekkel és fotó-albummal felfegyverkezve állsz elő?

Csak óvatosan, mert a kék sarokban 555 Gyöngyi tudományos kísérletekkel vár.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 18)

Arra meg azt fogja mondani hogy Gyöngyi akarva vagy akaratlanul de csalt.
Gondolj bele hogy lehetett-e neki valaha is mondani valamit ami kizökkentette a beakadt lemezjátszó stílusából. Persze úgy értem csak azt leszámítva amikor tételesen bizonyítod hogy téved és ilyenkor átvált abba a bizonyos "majd vissza jövök ha sikerül a témáról beszélgetni" féle aerodinamikailag is csodálatra méltó kerülő és hárító fordulatok összességébe.

A mai napig tényleg az egyetlen dolog amire nem sikerült ráébrednem hogy így minek a fórum? Simán fel lehet venni diktafonra és visszajátszani újra meg újra, ugyanott lenne akkor is.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 18)

Ernoe írta:


> ...*A viz HALÀL és ÈLET*


Aha. Akárcsak a levegő, a kanál, az autó, a szerelem, és még kismillió más dolog. Köszi az üdítő humort! 




Ernoe írta:


> ...A viz nélkül nem lennének keresztények ...Hinduizmus... meg kocsimosás


Meg ennek alapján valószínűleg te sem lennél...sem bálnák...sem vizipók csodapók. És akkor most itt mit is akartál mondani? 



Ernoe írta:


> ...(Apropo mikor keresztelkedett meg Jézus a keresztrefeszités elött vagy után?)...


Biztos van valami értelme a kérdésednek, különben nem tennéd fel. Melléraknád, hogy mi az? :shock:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 18)

*Kedves FagyisSzent*

Természetesen nemcsak viccböl tettem be a képeket. 
Látnunk kell, hogy a viz valoban egy az életünkhöz szorossan kapcsolodo közeg.
Nem csoda, hogy a fontosságára egy mega-város lakoja, egy Emoto is rábukkant.
Mindenki ismeri Tokyo problemáit, ami néhány éve még sokkal de sokkal rosszabb volt.







Az azonban egy kicsit tulzás, hogy puszta gondolatokkal képesek lennénk a vizet befolyásolni. 

Néha még *a saját testünkben levö viznek sem tudunk parancsolni* és hugykövet kapunk vagy magunk alá eresztünk.
Egy urologus megtudná nektek számszerint nevezni az ágybavizelök számát.

Az agytevékenységek mérhetöek mint elektromos impulzusok de, hogy a szempilla mozgatása hányezerszer nagyobb
jelet ad az EEG-n (artefakte) mint az agytekervények használata azt megmondhatja minden korházi asszisztens, aki 
egyszeris elektrodákat ragasztott egy páciens fejére. 







Nem is beszélve a szivizmok vagy a bicepsz játszásárol. Miért éppen az ártatlan gondolatok hatnának a vizre? 

Azonkivül az un. szeretet az már egy lejátszott gondolat, egy befejezett "átrendezödés" ugy ahogy a papirra irt
"I love you." vagy a CD-re égetted megzenésitett Stabat Mater Doloroza (Fájdalmak anya).

Nem hiszem, hogy vizespohár alá rejtett Schubert Ave Maria CD megváltoztatná a viz állapotát.
Legalább is nem másképp mint egy Marilyn Manson legujabb songját tartalmazo CD.







Apropo, biztos sokan megköszönnék neked ha elmagyaráznád Jezus megkeresztelése és
Jézus keresztrefeszitése közötti összefüggést. Már csak a viz miatt. kiss

Ha jol tudom a keresztelés elöbb volt mint a keresztrefeszités. Vagy a kereszt már akkor is divat volt?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 18)

Ernoe írta:


> Apropo, biztos sokan megköszönnék neked ha elmagyaráznád Jezus megkeresztelése és Jézus keresztrefeszitése közötti összefüggést. Már csak a viz miatt. kiss
> 
> Ha jol tudom a keresztelés elöbb volt mint a keresztrefeszités. Vagy a kereszt már akkor is divat volt?


Amikor azt mondod sokan akkor tényleg eltöprengek hogy ki(k)re gondolsz ernoe. Engem speciel nem érdekel a demagógia, tudsz valakit aki(ke)t igen?

Az se tűnik túl viccesnek hogy mint egyszer régen diogenes te is olyan konklúziót sejtetsz hogy a megkeresztelés már magában hordozza hogy az akkor még gyermek nem lesz ép, egészséges mentálisan.

Talán kifejtenéd hogy ez miért olyan kézenfekvő?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 18)

*Kedves Aer.*

Ha jol tudom a keresztelést nem holabdával, vagy jégkockával csinálják hanem vizzel. Es az két különbözö dolog. 

Végiolvastam az utolso oldalakat, látom sokan megvannak lepödve, *hogy a viznek "emlékezete" van. *

Hát igen a zavaros viz sokáig emlékszik arra, hogy felkavarták. Nem meglepö, *adattárolásra mégsem alkalmas*.
Képzeld el mi lesz ha meglötyögteted a poharat és kitörlöd vele az adatokat.
Megjegesedve meg jo sok energiába kerül az adattárolás. Talán az eszkimo számitogépbe beválik.

Hogy az anyagoknak adathordozoként valo használata nem uj találmány megemliteném a köbevésést
ami többezet évig képes az informatiot megörizni ami kenterbe veri a CD-t, vagy a Memory-sticket.

Még egy egyszerü Tesa-film-tekercs is alkalmas több mint 15 GB tárolására kimutatták a Mannheimi egyetemen.
Es stabilabb mind a viz. Szép nevet is kapott:* T-ROM.*







Akárhogy erösködsz Emoto állitása, 
*hogy rábeszélés, ima, vignyetták megváltoztatnák a vizet megalapozatlan.*

Egy csepp vizböl *nem egy meghatározott tipusu kristály* képzödik hanem végtelen sokféle.
Már a bezárt Jézus topikban is irtam, hogy *ennek az oka egy a jégképzödésnél fellépö "fraktalis folyamat".*

Most jön a tél, ajánlom a havazásnál figyeld ezt meg. kiss

Minden hopehely másképp néz ki pedig egyazon forrásbol származnak.

Az, hogy szenyezödés a kristályképzést befolyásolhatja tudja minden kémikus Emoto nélkül is már ösidök ota.
A viz keménysége, a PH-érték (savas vagy bázisos) is hatással van a kristályképzésre.

Mondjuk akinek beszélés közben permetez a szája az cseppfertözéssel befolyásolhatja a vizet. 

De ennek ellenére, mindezek a befolyások *nem hoznak létre egy karakterisztikus kristályformát,* hanem különbözöt.
Tehát ugyanannál a szenyezödésnél is különbözö kristályformák jönnek létre, *az eset nem reprodukálhato.*
Végülis a kristályképzés egy véletlen folyamat.

Olyan vélemények, miszerint a vizkristály formájábol valamit is levezethetnél nem más mint kávézaccbol valo joslás.

Apropo, egy jo tanács: 
Vizben oldodo kavé (Nescaffe) nem alkalmas kávésaccbol valo olvasáshoz, egy josnötöl tudom. kiss


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 18)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Arra meg azt fogja mondani hogy Gyöngyi akarva vagy akaratlanul de csalt.
> Gondolj bele hogy lehetett-e neki valaha is mondani valamit ami kizökkentette a beakadt lemezjátszó stílusából. Persze úgy értem csak azt leszámítva amikor tételesen bizonyítod hogy téved és ilyenkor átvált abba a bizonyos "majd vissza jövök ha sikerül a témáról beszélgetni" féle aerodinamikailag is csodálatra méltó kerülő és hárító fordulatok összességébe.
> 
> A mai napig tényleg az egyetlen dolog amire nem sikerült ráébrednem hogy így minek a fórum? Simán fel lehet venni diktafonra és visszajátszani újra meg újra, ugyanott lenne akkor is.


 

Es mi van akkor ha Ernoe azt fogja mondani?  Akkor is a fantazia mozgatja a vilagot elore. Az otlet van eloszor, amit utana vagy sikerul megvalositani vagy nem..

Try anything once
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GVFLN-ZXF0


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 18)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Es mi van akkor ha Ernoe azt fogja mondani?


Most hogy így kérded, tényleg nem tudom.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 18)

Khmmm.... bocsánat mindenkitől, hogy belekotyogok de..., nem arról volt szó, hogy ebben a topicban hanyagoljuk Jézust, a vallást és amik még ide tartoznak?!?!?! :12: Nem lehetne ennek külön topicot nyitni?!?! /Off vége/

Ernoe: Akkor legyél szíves és állj neki, csinálj te is kísérletet és akkor megbizonyosodhatsz arról, hogy ... 

"Hát igen a zavaros viz sokáig emlékszik arra, hogy felkavarták. Nem meglepö, *adattárolásra mégsem alkalmas*. Képzeld el mi lesz ha meglötyögteted a poharat és kitörlöd vele az adatokat.Megjegesedve meg jo sok energiába kerül az adattárolás. Talán az eszkimo számitogépbe beválik." --> erre csak azt tudom mondani, hogy Wáááááááááá :shock::23::111:


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 18)

Ernoe írta:


> Végiolvastam az utolso oldalakat, látom sokan megvannak lepödve, *hogy a viznek "emlékezete" van. *
> 
> *Hát igen a zavaros viz sokáig emlékszik arra, hogy felkavarták. Nem meglepö, adattárolásra mégsem alkalmas.
> Képzeld el mi lesz ha meglötyögteted a poharat és kitörlöd vele az adatokat.
> ...




Ernoe!!! Te tényleg ennyire nem érted meg azt, hogy miről folyik ebben a topicban a beszélgetés??????? Ki nem kakilja le a hópelyheket, hogy másképpen néznek ki?! Meg hogy jönnek ide már megint a számítógépek?? (Bocsánat mindenkitől de én tényleg ezt a részét nem értem :12: ). Arról van szó, hogy hogyan képes a GONDOLATUNK, hogyan vagyunk képesek GONDOLATBAN hatni bizonyos dolgokra, pl. víz, vagy rízs, betegség vagy akármi. Erről beszélünk már itt egy ideje, hogy mekkora ereje van gondolatainknak, hozzáállásunknak, Gyöngyi is ezért csinálja a kísérletet. A hangsúly a gondolaton van!!!!! Ez a kísérlet/programozás alapja/lényege.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

oliyboty írta:


> Ernoe: Akkor legyél szíves és állj neki, csinálj te is kísérletet és akkor megbizonyosodhatsz arról, hogy ...


Ezt már átrágtuk.

Az ő szava több mint tény bármiről is legyen szó. Még jó maga mondta hogy az ő véleménye minden tudomány ág jelenlegi álláspontját tükrözi. Ezen derültem is egy jót és elkönyveltem hogy szomorú hogy így hiszi.

Minek kísérletezne ha ő írja a szabályokat?

Megvárjuk Gyöngyi kísérletét aztán ezt a topicot ejtem. A legtöbb konklúziót már levontuk és nagyon jó érvek hangzottak el mind mellette mind pedig ellene még akkor is ha végeredményre nem jutottunk.

Kár lenne azzal elcseszni a témát hogy teret engedünk ernoe provokációjának aki érdemi kritikát megfogalmazni sem tud anélkül hogy ne hangsúlyozná mennyire mélyre kell ereszkednie hogy ő ezt nekünk kicsi erdő lakó bennszülötteknek elmagyarázza.

Meg paskolja a fejünk búbját aztán megmondja hogy az élet úgy jött létre hogy ki kakálta magát, majd önelégülten hogy sikerült pilácsot gyújtania vaksötét fejünkben felegyenesedik és tovább sétál, mi meg nézünk mint a hülye gyerekek hogy ez most mi volt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 19)

oliyboty írta:


> Ernoe!!! Te tényleg ennyire nem érted meg azt, hogy miről folyik ebben a topicban a beszélgetés??????? Ki nem kakilja le a hópelyheket, hogy másképpen néznek ki?! Meg hogy jönnek ide már megint a számítógépek?? (Bocsánat mindenkitől de én tényleg ezt a részét nem értem :12: ). Arról van szó, hogy hogyan képes a GONDOLATUNK, hogyan vagyunk képesek GONDOLATBAN hatni bizonyos dolgokra, pl. víz, vagy rízs, betegség vagy akármi. Erről beszélünk már itt egy ideje, hogy mekkora ereje van gondolatainknak, hozzáállásunknak, Gyöngyi is ezért csinálja a kísérletet. A hangsúly a gondolaton van!!!!! Ez a kísérlet/programozás alapja/lényege.


 
:shock: Gondolatban?? A napom azzal toltom, hogy probalok nem gondolkodni, kulonben soha nem lennek kesz semmivel. 
Erre nevelem a viragom is  mar legalabb 10 uj levele van.
Kar hogy nem tudom feltolteni a masik 5 valtozatot..


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> "aztán ezt a topicot ejtem "


 

Vicces..


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 19)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> :shock: Gondolatban?? A napom azzal toltom, hogy probalok nem gondolkodni, kulonben soha nem lennek kesz semmivel.
> Erre nevelem a viragom is  mar legalabb 10 uj levele van.
> Kar hogy nem tudom feltolteni a masik 5 valtozatot..


Arra neveled a virágod, hogy ne gondolkozzon? :shock:

Amúgy ez a Schubert darab, bár gyönyörű, engem nem serkentene újabb levelek hozására...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 19)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Arra neveled a virágod, hogy ne gondolkozzon? :shock:
> 
> Amúgy ez a Schubert darab, bár gyönyörű, engem nem serkentene újabb levelek hozására...


 
Voltal mar virag? 
Igen arra nevelem. Az erzesekre apellalok.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 19)

> Akkor legyél szíves és állj neki, csinálj te is kísérletet és akkor megbizonyosodhatsz arról, hogy


*Kedves oliyboty*

Semmi kétségem afelöl, hogy Gyöngyi54 szeretetteljes virágápolása eredménnyel fog járni. 

Az én édesanyám is beszélt a virágokhoz mert szerette öket. Burjánoztak is.
A "gyomnövényekhez" meg könyörtelen volt megszidta öket és kirángatta földböl. Azok elsorvadtak.

Semmi különös nincs abban, hogy egy virág "örül neki" ha beszélünk hozzá, az olyan mind a permetezés.

Különösen fogprotézist hordo *öreg hölgyek permeteznek beszélés közben*.
Egy dialogusra azonban ne számitsatok, a virág másképp válaszol. kiss




> Arról van szó, hogy hogyan képes a GONDOLATUNK, hogyan vagyunk képesek GONDOLATBAN hatni bizonyos dolgokra, pl. víz, vagy rízs, betegség vagy akármi. Erről beszélünk már itt egy ideje, hogy mekkora ereje van gondolatainknak, hozzáállásunknak, Gyöngyi is ezért csinálja a kísérletet. A hangsúly a gondolaton van!!!!! Ez a kísérlet/programozás alapja/lényege.


Nagyon sajnálom, hogynem figyelsz oda amit mondok. En is ezen rágodom egész idö alatt.

Te beakarod tiltani itt a vallással kapcsolatos szövegeket, holott 
*az anyag szugerrálása az nem más mind az ima!*

A teremtéselmélete (hogy keresztény mitologia vagy más) mindig egy szellem álltal létrehozott anyagrol beszélnek.

*Az emberi agy nem egy számitogép* ahol megtudod mondani, hogy ha a nagymamára gondolok akkor "itt rezeg"
ha a kutyára akkor ott rezeg az agyamban. (Ezt olvasom itt.)

Az agytevékenységet lehet mérni de ahoz egy borzaszto nagy "felerösitésre" van szükségünk.

*Akár milyen hülyén hangzik*, ha egy csillagban, többszáz fényévre töllünk elektromos töltések ide oda ugrálnak,
az a Földön a mi szemünkben egy kémiai reaktiot tud kiváltani: Eegyetlen egy photon!

Ha a mellettem levö ember töpreng, az agyábol kisugárzo energia olyan pici, hogy többmilliszoros
erösitésre van szükségem az "indikálására" 

Az ilyen gyenge energiák nem tudnak köveket megforgatni, de még a kristályképzést sem tudják befolyásolni.

A tested melege többmilliárdszor nagyobb mind a gondolataidban tárolt energia.

Ez olyan mind amikor a Hold vonzoerejét vádoljuk az ember karaktere miatt ugyanakkor elefeledjük, 
hogy a bábának a vonzoereje a kisebb távolság miatt a hold-vonzást millioszor tulszárnyalja.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Október 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt már átrágtuk.
> 
> Az ő szava több mint tény bármiről is legyen szó. Még jó maga mondta hogy az ő véleménye minden tudomány ág jelenlegi álláspontját tükrözi. Ezen derültem is egy jót és elkönyveltem hogy szomorú hogy így hiszi.
> 
> ...



Ismét azt mondom: lépj át rajta...
Egy kamikaze pilóta, egy öngyilkos merénylő iszlám fundamentalista és Ernoe gondolkodásra késztetése ugyanannyi energiát igényel és egyformán hatékony... 
Maradjunk inkább a témánál...


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> Különösen fogprotézist hordo *öreg hölgyek permeteznek beszélés közben*.
> Egy dialogusra azonban ne számitsatok, a virág másképp válaszol. kiss


 Szegény öreglányok. Jó kifigyelted! Negyven év múlva inkább innyel rágok semmint protkóval.




Ernoe írta:


> Te beakarod tiltani itt a vallással kapcsolatos szövegeket, holott
> *az anyag szugerrálása az nem más mind az ima! *


 Mi történt veled? Megtértél?




Ernoe írta:


> Ha a mellettem levö ember töpreng, az agyábol kisugárzo energia olyan pici, hogy többmilliszoros
> erösitésre van szükségem az "indikálására"
> 
> Az ilyen gyenge energiák nem tudnak köveket megforgatni, de még a kristályképzést sem tudják befolyásolni.


 Ez egy erős csúsztatás. Mi van akkor a hindú jógik vagy a buddhista papok levitációival? Nem a cirkuszi kofákról beszélek!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Arra neveled a virágod, hogy ne gondolkozzon? :shock:
> 
> Amúgy ez a Schubert darab, bár gyönyörű, engem nem serkentene újabb levelek hozására...


Az életről nem filozofálni kell hanem megélni.
Talán ismerős az a koncepció a mai világunkból hogy aki érti csinálja, aki nem érti tanítja. 

Jó atyánk Murphy is meg mondta. Az embert a gondolkodás tette állattá.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

Lady Freya írta:


> Ismét azt mondom: lépj át rajta...
> Egy kamikaze pilóta, egy öngyilkos merénylő iszlám fundamentalista és Ernoe gondolkodásra késztetése ugyanannyi energiát igényel és egyformán hatékony...
> Maradjunk inkább a témánál...


:shock:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> Te beakarod tiltani itt a vallással kapcsolatos szövegeket, holott
> *az anyag szugerrálása az nem más mind az ima!*
> 
> A teremtéselmélete (hogy keresztény mitologia vagy más) mindig egy szellem álltal létrehozott anyagrol beszélnek.
> ...


Na ez megint egyike azon kolosszális írásoknak amikről nem lehet eldönteni hogy a téma mellett vagy ellen érvel, mert egyik oldalon azt fejtegeti hogy az agyi elektromos jelek túl kicsik meg nem tudod hol rezeg, más felől meg hogy még a legtávolibb csillag is kémiai reakciót indukál bennünk.

Ki is érvelt egy topikkal ezelőtt az mellett hogy tök mindegy milyen kicsi az esélye az evolúciónak, nem lehetetlen?


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> Látom nem jutottatok elörébb,
> 
> pedig a viznek sok csodalatos tulajdonsága van.
> 
> ...


csontkukac az eltudja képzelni?


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 19)

oliyboty írta:


> Khmmm.... bocsánat mindenkitől, hogy belekotyogok de..., nem arról volt szó, hogy ebben a topicban hanyagoljuk Jézust, a vallást és amik még ide tartoznak?!?!?! :12: Nem lehetne ennek külön topicot nyitni?!?! /Off vége/
> 
> Ernoe: Akkor legyél szíves és állj neki, csinálj te is kísérletet és akkor megbizonyosodhatsz arról, hogy ...
> 
> "Hát igen a zavaros viz sokáig emlékszik arra, hogy felkavarták. Nem meglepö, *adattárolásra mégsem alkalmas*. Képzeld el mi lesz ha meglötyögteted a poharat és kitörlöd vele az adatokat.Megjegesedve meg jo sok energiába kerül az adattárolás. Talán az eszkimo számitogépbe beválik." --> erre csak azt tudom mondani, hogy Wáááááááááá :shock::23::111:


Jézus ide tartozik hát nem ő tette a gondolatával a vizet borrá. Ja külön engedély kell kérni tőled ha a gondolatról beszél valaki és pont Jézust említi.:34::777: inkább


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 19)

> Na ez megint egyike azon kolosszális írásoknak amikről nem lehet eldönteni hogy a téma mellett vagy ellen érvel,
> mert egyik oldalon azt fejtegeti hogy az agyi elektromos jelek túl kicsik meg nem tudod hol rezeg, más felől meg
> hogy még a legtávolibb csillag is kémiai reakciót indukál bennünk.


Szerintem teljesen vakvágyányon jártok amikor a gondolatnak az anyagra valo kölcsünhatását firtatjátok.

*Kölcsönhatni csak azonos dolgok tudnak egymással.*

A gravitatio két tömeggel biro test között hat. 
Az elektromágneses kölcsönhatás csak töltéssel rendelkezö részecskéket érint. 
A magenergia (erös kölcsönhatás) csak a nukleonok számára relevant.
Ugyan igy van ez a gyenge kölcsönhatásban résztvevö elemirészecskék között is.

*Minden más*, hogy ismerjük vagy nem, *zavartalanul hagyja a környezetét. *

Például: neutrino. alig tömeg, semmi töltés. Másodpercenként több milliárd neutrino repül átt a testünkön minden következmény nélkül.

Gondolataink csak más gondolatokkal képesek kapcsolatba, interactioba, kölcsönhatásra lépni.

Ahogy egy fejlödésben lévö gyerekkel nem tudsz Nietzschéröl diskurálni épp ugy hiábavalo ezt egy kaktusszal kiprobálni.
Teljesen felesleges székeket felszolitani arra, hogy álljanak sorba. Teljesen más világ, az egyik gondolat a másik szék!

*Ha létezne ez a kölcsönhatás akkor tök mindegynek kéne lenni melyik a kezdeményezö.*

Teljesen mindegy, hogy a tekercset mozgatod a mágnes elött, vagy a mágnest a tekercs orra elött.
Mindkét esetbem a vezetöben áram fog indukálodni.

Ebböl következik, hogy *ha egy buddhista szerzetes képes lenne *egy széket mental elmozditani akkor
minden székmozgatás bennünk kényszerszerüen (zwingend, mandatory) egy lelki megrázkodtatást váltana ki. 






Ezt én nem érzem. 




> Ki is érvelt egy topikkal ezelőtt az mellett hogy tök mindegy milyen kicsi az esélye az evolúciónak, nem lehetetlen?


 
A két dolognak semmi köze egymáshoz.

*A valoszinüségszámitás nem mond ki semmitt arrol, hogy hanyadik probálkozásra jön létre egy esemény.*

*A valoszinüségszámitás csak* a kedvezö eseményeket állitja az összes lehetségessel szembe és azt állitja,
hogy nagyon sok probálkozás esetén ez a hányados és a relativ-gyakoriság (relative frequency) azonos értéket vesz fel.







Lehet, hogy a debütant a szinpadralépésnél már az ajtoban megbotlik , de lehet, hogy csak késöbb.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 19)

ionon írta:


> Jézus ide tartozik hát nem ő tette a gondolatával a vizet borrá. Ja külön engedély kell kérni tőled ha a gondolatról beszél valaki és pont Jézust említi.:34::777: inkább



Én ugyan senkinek sem tiltok semmit sem... Felőlem arról beszélünk ebben a topicban is, amiről akarunk. Csupán csak egy észrevétel volt, továbbá ha belekeverjük megint a vallást, akkor:
1) teljesen eltérünk a topic témájától
2) valószínű egy idő után megint vitába keveredünk és zárolni kell ezt a topicot is...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> Szerintem teljesen vakvágyányon jártok amikor a gondolatnak az anyagra valo kölcsünhatását firtatjátok.



Igen ezt mintha mondtad volna már... egyszer kétszer.


Ernoe írta:


> *Kölcsönhatni csak azonos dolgok tudnak egymással.*


Te a quantum fizikás résznél aludtál kedves ernoe?
Esetleg szeretnéd elmagyarázni hogyan áll minden létező dolog nem ugyan olyan részecskékből, rácáfolva ezzel az egész tudomány ágazatra?


Ernoe írta:


> Ebböl következik, hogy *ha egy buddhista szerzetes képes lenne *egy széket mental elmozditani akkor
> minden székmozgatás bennünk kényszerszerüen (zwingend, mandatory) egy lelki megrázkodtatást váltana ki.


Nem kedves ernoe. Ebből az következik hogy te egyike vagy azon drága mindentudó egyéniségeknek akik bár magyarázni képtelenek a dolgokat, megérteni is csak alig, mégis leszól mindenkit azon kevés információ alapján ami rendelkezésére áll. 

Emlékszel a kedves Doktor úrra akit azért szóltak meg a kollégái hogy olyan eszement ötletekkel áll elő hogy mikroszkóp alatt is alig látható élőlények okozzák a betegségeket?
Na barátom te egzakt ugyan így viselkedsz most. 

Ha te személy szerint nem érted akkor már biztos, százezer százalékig hogy hazugság vagy téveszme.
Basszus hogy irigyellek néha ezért a mérhetetlen önbizalmadért. :656:


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> *az anyag szugerrálása az nem más mind az ima!*





redlion írta:


> Mi történt veled? Megtértél?



Ezt azt hiszem kicsit elkiabáltad drága Red...


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kölcsönhatni csak azonos dolgok tudnak egymással.*



Ezt kifejtenéd kicsit bővebben, hogy MIÉRT gondolod így?
 



Ernoe írta:


> *Ha egy buddhista szerzetes képes lenne *egy széket mental elmozditani akkor minden székmozgatás bennünk kényszerszerüen (zwingend, mandatory) egy lelki megrázkodtatást váltana ki.



Miért is? 
Miért csak képes len*ne*?
Miből gondolod azt, hogy képtelen rá? 
Azért csak ne becsüljük le a tibeti szerzeteseket...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 19)

> Ezt kifejtenéd kicsit bővebben, hogy MIÉRT gondolod így?


*Kedves oliyboty*

Szivesen bemásolom mégegyszer amit irtam, szerintem ott áll kerek perec.
Röviden, nem minden anyag hat a másikra csakha mindketten hasonlo tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznek.
--------------
*Kölcsönhatni csak azonos tulajdonságokkal rendelkezö dolgok tudnak egymással.*

A gravitatio két tömeggel biro test között hat. 
Az elektromágneses kölcsönhatás csak töltéssel rendelkezö részecskéket érint. 
A magenergia (erös kölcsönhatás) csak a nukleonok számára relevant.
Ugyan igy van ez a gyenge kölcsönhatásban résztvevö elemirészecskék között is.

*Minden más*, hogy ismerjük vagy nem, *zavartalanul hagyja a környezetét. *

Például: neutrino. alig tömeg, semmi töltés. Másodpercenként több milliárd neutrino repül átt a testünkön minden következmény nélkül.
---------------------
Hosszu lé nélkül, nem minden anyag rendelkezik töltéssel, épithetö be az atommagba, vagy rendelkezik nyugalmi tömeggel.




> Nem kedves ernoe. Ebből az következik hogy te egyike vagy azon drága mindentudó egyéniségeknek akik bár magyarázni képtelenek a dolgokat, megérteni is csak alig, mégis leszól mindenkit azon kevés információ alapján ami rendelkezésére áll.
> Emlékszel a kedves Doktor úrra akit azért szóltak meg a kollégái hogy olyan eszement ötletekkel áll elő hogy mikroszkóp alatt is alig látható élőlények okozzák a betegségeket?
> Na barátom te egzakt ugyan így viselkedsz most
> Ha te személy szerint nem érted akkor már biztos, százezer százalékig hogy hazugság vagy téveszme.
> Basszus hogy irigyellek néha ezért a mérhetetlen önbizalmadért


Erdekes meglátás.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kölcsönhatni csak azonos tulajdonságokkal rendelkezö dolgok tudnak egymással.*
> 
> A gravitatio két tömeggel biro test között hat.
> Az elektromágneses kölcsönhatás csak töltéssel rendelkezö részecskéket érint.
> ...


Na akkor ernoe, említs csak egyetlen olyan példát ahol kettő vagy több anyag egy ugyanazon rendszeren belül teljesen kölcsönhatás képtelen.

Tehát semmilyen kölcsönhatás nem lép fel.
Tudtommal ilyen nincs. Az amiről te beszélsz vagy szellem test vagy nem is létezik, így nem gyakorol semmilyen hatást a környezetére.
A konklúzió pedig hogy bármilyen folyamat is menjen végbe a testünkben az reakciót vált ki ami pedig lévén e-világi fogalom és nem hiú ábránd mint azt sejtetni kívánod több mint reakcióképes a környezetével.

Ami fizikailag létezik annak kölcsönhatás a környezetével vitathatatlan. Remélhetőleg nem szándékozod most a quantum fizika után a fizika alaptörvényeit megbontani.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Voltal mar virag?
> Igen arra nevelem. Az erzesekre apellalok.


Úgy értettem, miért kell erre egy virágot tanítani? Azt gondolná az ember, hogy a virágok eleve nem gondolkodnak a világ nagy dolgairól, hacsak rettenetesen nem kényszeríti őket a szükség vagy az evolúció. :55:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 20)

> Na akkor ernoe, említs csak egyetlen olyan példát ahol kettő vagy több anyag egy ugyanazon rendszeren belül teljesen kölcsönhatás képtelen.


*Kedves Aer.*

Ne probálj kibujni a felelösség alol. *A topik témája* ahogy oliyboty legutobb is megemlitette:


> Arról van szó, hogy hogyan képes a GONDOLATUNK, hogyan vagyunk képesek GONDOLATBAN hatni bizonyos dolgokra, pl. víz, vagy rízs, betegség vagy akármi. Erről beszélünk már itt egy ideje, hogy mekkora ereje van gondolatainknak


A kölcsönhatásrol álltalánosan már százszor irtam, de szivesen megemlitem mégegyszer hátha átugrottad.

Egál hova nyulok, elemirészecske, kémia vagy szociologia. 
A neutrinok átszelik az egész világmindenséget anélkül, hogy kölcsönhatnának a közeggel, 
a neutron megnöveli az atom sulyát de nem áll szoba az elektronnal.. 
A nemesgázokat nem érdeklik a többi elemek, az oxigén ezzel ellentétben reaktioképes,
A homoszexualist nem érdekli a másik nem. Es igy tovább...

*Ti itt teljesen konkrét hatásokrol beszéltek, *
*rizscsiráztatásol, székmozgatáson keresztül asztaltáncoltatásig.*

*Amit ti itt telekinéze néven emlegettek az nem más mit a szemmelverésnek a modern neve.*
Hogy miért nem ellik a tehén, miért nem tolyik tojást a tyuk. Ez már volt a történelemben.










> Remélhetőleg nem szándékozod most a quantum fizika után a fizika alaptörvényeit megbontani.


*Most mond meg melyik fizikai törvény irja le a gondolat és kinematika közötti kapcsolatot?* 
En nem ismerek ilyet.




> Te a quantum fizikás résznél aludtál kedves ernoe?


 
Szabad kérjelek arra, hogy megismételd? kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 20)

Kedves ernoe.
Azt írod hogy a kísérlet nem lehetséges mert egy akcióra nem keletkezhet ellenreakció ezzel pedig ellentmondasz a fizika alapszabályainak newtonig visszamenően.
Miután ezt szóvá teszem a válaszod hogy ne próbáljak kibújni a felelősség alól.

Minek a felelőssége alól kedves ernoe?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 20)

> Azt írod hogy a kísérlet nem lehetséges mert egy akcióra nem keletkezhet ellenreakció ezzel pedig ellentmondasz a fizika alapszabályainak newtonig visszamenően.


*Kedves Aer.*

Itt nem az ismert természettörvényekben van a kétely. En nagyon is jol tudom, hogyan néz ki egy kölcsönhatás. 







A probléma ott van, hogy a telekinéze *sem hatást sem elenhatást nem tud präsentalni* 
ezért ajánlom, hogy ahol nincs ott ne keress.

*A szimetriaelvek* a világ legálltalánosabb törvényszerüségei és ezek követelik, hogy a reaktioban résztvevö tagok egyenjoguak. 
Tehát ha te vonzod a Földet akkor a Föld is fog téged vonzani. Itt nincs "fönök" kezdeményezö!
Ezek szerint minden eltolt szék automatikusan egy agyrázkodással járna.

De mondjuk azt, hogy az emberi agy egy atomerömühöz hasonlo, ahol a gondolatok ki vagy behuzzák a reaktorba
a tüzelöcellákat (Brennstäbe) . Tehát valami speciállis, eddig még ismeretlen, ujfajta tulajdonság.

De ha ez igy lenne akkor ugyanezzel a tulajdonsággal *a "buta" széknek is kell rendelkeznie *
amit a buddhista szerzetes tologatni tud, *mert különben hol lenne a kölcsönhatás?* 
Az egyik itt hat a másik ott, abbol nem lesz házasság.

*Nem tudom megérteni* mit kinlodtok anyit a telekinéze örültségével, 
miért nem élvezitek, kutajátok, gyakoroljátok a "szellemi" produktokat, 
müvészetet, filozofiát, zenét, *minek akartok az agyatokkat sulyemeléshez felhasználni?*

Ahoz vannak nekünk sokkal alkalmasabb szerveink.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 20)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> 
> Ne probálj kibujni a felelösség alol. *A topik témája* ahogy oliyboty legutobb is megemlitette:
> 
> "Arról van szó, hogy hogyan képes a GONDOLATUNK, hogyan vagyunk képesek GONDOLATBAN hatni bizonyos dolgokra, pl. víz, vagy rízs, betegség vagy akármi. Erről beszélünk már itt egy ideje, hogy mekkora ereje van gondolatainknak"



Khmmm..., kicsit szerintem félreértettél Ernoe. A fentebbi mondatom *a kísérletes részre vonatkozott*, hiszen arról is beszéltünk többek közt jó párszor. A topic közepe fele kimaradt nekem pár oldal (majd igyekszem pótolni), így nem tudom, hogy miről folyt még a beszélgetés. *De én a gondolatos dolgot a programozással kapcsolatban írtam*. Nyilván a kvantum fizikára is vonatkozik a gondolatos rész, amit egybeköthetünk a vonzás törvényével is, hogy kerek legyen a történet (bár szerintem hagyjuk a vonzás törvényét, mert az is 99,99%-ban gondolatokról és rezgésekről szól).  

De ezt a mondatodat még mindig cáfolom: *"Kölcsönhatni csak azonos tulajdonságokkal rendelkezö dolgok tudnak egymással." --> *mondd már meg nekem, hogy ellentétes dolgok miért nem lehetnek egymással kölcsönhatásban?! Vonzás törvényét láttad? Ismered? Ha nem, akkor ajánlom mielőbbi figyelmedbe, sok dolgot megérthetsz a film által. Ha gondolod szívesen linkelek, hogy meg tudd nézni. kiss De nem is kell ide a film...., anno mikor tanultam fizikát, nekem úgy rémlett, mintha az ellentétes mágneses polúsok vonzották volna egymást, az azonosak pedig taszították egymást... De javíts ki nyugodtan, ha tévedek. Vagy például megemlíthetjük az ionvegyületeket is, itt ugye pozitív és negatív töltésű ionok találhatóak, melyek közt elektrosztatikus kölcsönhatás van. A Kristály ionjai köré a víz dipólusmolekulái ellentétes pólusaikkal rendeződnek és lám, mi történik? Hát kölcsönhatás alakul ki köztük.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 21)

Ernoe írta:


> A kölcsönhatásrol álltalánosan már százszor irtam, de szivesen megemlitem mégegyszer hátha átugrottad.
> 
> Egál hova nyulok, elemirészecske, kémia vagy szociologia.
> A neutrinok átszelik az egész világmindenséget anélkül, hogy kölcsönhatnának a közeggel,
> ...


Csak apró megjegyzések hozzászólásodhoz, bár biztos ezeket is már sokszor leirtad valahol. Azt gondolom, ha már a tudományok területéről hozunk példákat, akkor egy picit alaposabban válasszunk.


 A neutrinok igenis kölcsönhatásba kerülnek az anyaggal (közeggel), de valóban a kölcsönhatás nagyon gyenge. Ezért nehéz kimutatni, de kimutatható. Ezt Cowan, Reines és kollegáik már 1956-ban kimutatták, amiért később Nobel-dijat kaptak.
 Lehet, hogy a neutronok nem beszélgetnek az elektronokkal akcentus nélkül, de több, mint 50 éve tudott, hogy igenis hatnak egymásra (Foldy, L. L., and Wouthuysen, S. A., Phys. Rev., 78, 29 (1950) - Foldy egyébként magyar származású volt.)
 A nemesgázok és az az oxigén relativ reakcióképessége számos tényezőtől függ, de itt elég közel kerültél a tudományos igazsághoz, bár a kripton és a xenon reakcióképesek aránylag kevés biztatásra.
 A homoszexuálisokról és reakcióikról másik topicokban bőséges anyagot találsz.

Kérdés: az a két falusi asszony a fotón most épped szemmel veri a kisbabát? Ha igen, ez miből derül ki?


----------



## kaletron (2009 Október 21)

*Lehetőség*

no1
Hello,
Előfordulhat,hogy nem létezik semmi más csak a végtelen semmibe egy tudat,ami,hogy ne "unatkozzon"megalkotta a világot.
Előfordulhat hogy ezek után több részre szakadt vagy csak alkotott még pár személyiséget és ő boldog tudatlanságba merülve próbálja elkerülni,nehogy rájöjjön menyire egyedül van.
Ha a fenti elmélet helytálló, akkor az magyarázatot adhat a gondolatok megvalósulásának jelenségére,hisz mint ahogy az egész világot megteremtette(tük) úgy nem gond módosítani annak részleteit. 
Mivel bevédte(tük) elméjét ezért nem érhetőek egykönnyen tetten a helyzetből fakadó anomáliák,akárcsak mikor álmodunk és valamilyen szerepbe kényszerülve cselekszünk,de viszont mikor rájövünk ,hogy álmodunk(mert mondjuk valami nem stimmel) onnantól kezdve óvatosan módosíthatunk bármin,kedvünk szerint,az ébredésig.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 21)

oliyboty írta:


> De ezt a mondatodat még mindig cáfolom: *"Kölcsönhatni csak azonos tulajdonságokkal rendelkezö dolgok tudnak egymással." --> *mondd már meg nekem, hogy ellentétes dolgok miért nem lehetnek egymással kölcsönhatásban?! Vonzás törvényét láttad? Ismered? Ha nem, akkor ajánlom mielőbbi figyelmedbe, sok dolgot megérthetsz a film által. Ha gondolod szívesen linkelek, hogy meg tudd nézni. kiss De nem is kell ide a film...., anno mikor tanultam fizikát, nekem úgy rémlett, mintha az ellentétes mágneses polúsok vonzották volna egymást, az azonosak pedig taszították egymást... De javíts ki nyugodtan, ha tévedek. Vagy például megemlíthetjük az ionvegyületeket is, itt ugye pozitív és negatív töltésű ionok találhatóak, melyek közt elektrosztatikus kölcsönhatás van. A Kristály ionjai köré a víz dipólusmolekulái ellentétes pólusaikkal rendeződnek és lám, mi történik? Hát kölcsönhatás alakul ki köztük.


Itt most Ernoenek kell igazat adjak, mert valóban csak olyan anyaggal, energiamezővel, vegyülettel, élő szervezettel, stb. lehet csak kölcsönhatásba kerülni, aminek van olyan tulajdonsága (tömeg, valamifajta energia-paraméter, molekulastruktúra, receptor, stb.), amivel valamifajta információcsere-rendszer állitható fel.

Amiben viszont Ernoe álláspontja mutatkozik talán túl merevnek az, hogy valójában nagyon nehéz olyan két a fizika világban jelenlévő testet, teret, hatást, lényt, stb. lehet találni, amelyek az ég egy világon semmi de semmi kölcsönhatásra nem képesek egymással.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 21)

Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Voltal mar virag? :wink:
Igen arra nevelem. Az erzesekre apellalok. :grin:_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



FagyisSzent írta:


> Úgy értettem, miért kell erre egy virágot tanítani? Azt gondolná az ember, hogy a virágok eleve nem gondolkodnak a világ nagy dolgairól, hacsak rettenetesen nem kényszeríti őket a szükség vagy az evolúció. :55:


 
 Tanitani? 

Kertesz leszek, fat tanitok?.... az nem is rimmel.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 21)

Ernoe írta:


> Itt nem az ismert természettörvényekben van a kétely. En nagyon is jol tudom, hogyan néz ki egy kölcsönhatás.
> A probléma ott van, hogy a telekinéze *sem hatást sem elenhatást nem tud präsentalni*
> ezért ajánlom, hogy ahol nincs ott ne keress.
> 
> ...


Kedves ernoe.
A "telekinéze" jelenlétére, működésére, bizonyosságára millió és egy rögzített event áll rendelkezésünkre. Érdekelne minek alapján kérsz hogy ne keressek ott ahol nincs semmi?

Mert te nem ismered el hogy ott van valami?
Ezzel megint csak vissza térünk oda hogy amivel te nem értesz egyet az biztos hogy tévedés vagy csalás, ami pedig jellem tani probléma és nem az én ügyem.

A tudományban ha csak milliomod annyi esetet rögzítenek egy atom viselkedéséről mint amennyit rögzítettek az ESP jelenségekről akkor az már számtalan teóriának ad életet. Te ennek ellenére azzal érvelsz hogy bár ezrével találhatóak ilyen feljegyzések "ott nincs semmi".

Bocsáss meg de az egyetlen dolog ami ebből visszatükröződik az fanatikus tagadása egy olyan jelenségnek amit többször dokumentáltak és létezése bizonyított és ez nem az én problémám hanem a tiéd.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 21)

oliyboty írta:


> Én ugyan senkinek sem tiltok semmit sem... Felőlem arról beszélünk ebben a topicban is, amiről akarunk. Csupán csak egy észrevétel volt, továbbá ha belekeverjük megint a vallást, akkor:
> 1) teljesen eltérünk a topic témájától
> 2) valószínű egy idő után megint vitába keveredünk és zárolni kell ezt a topicot is...


Szinkronicitás Jung szavával élve minden mindennel összefügg. Zárolás nagymértékben rajtad múlik ezt ne felejtsd el. Te akarsz mindent mindenbe belekeverni ha nem tudsz szinkronicitásban gondolkodni gyakorold meglátod mily világ részese leszel (az én világomé). A vallást te keverted kevered bele állandóan tényekről beszélünk ami néha csak fikció mert nem lehetsz mindenben benne így említed a gondolataid tárházát (ismerős szavak neked ezek). 
A TOPIC TÉMÁJA A VÍZ. Láttál éltérést ha igen figyeld mire következtet az írás alkotója és mérlegeld, vagy nem értelek miért is szóltál nem volt szinkronicitásban a topic témájával kapcsolatban de szinkronicitásban volt a téveszméddel sokadjára (tudod szeretni magadat).


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 21)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Kertesz leszek, fat tanitok?.... az nem is rimmel.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 21)

ionon írta:


> szinkronicitás jung szavával élve minden mindennel összefügg. Zárolás nagymértékben rajtad múlik ezt ne felejtsd el. Te akarsz mindent mindenbe belekeverni ha nem tudsz szinkronicitásban gondolkodni gyakorold meglátod mily világ részese leszel (az én világomé).* A vallást te keverted kevered bele állandóan* tényekről beszélünk ami néha csak fikció mert nem lehetsz mindenben benne így említed a gondolataid tárházát (ismerős szavak neked ezek).
> A topic témája a víz. Láttál éltérést ha igen figyeld mire következtet az írás alkotója és mérlegeld, vagy nem értelek miért is szóltál nem volt szinkronicitásban a topic témájával kapcsolatban *de szinkronicitásban volt a téveszméddel sokadjára (tudod szeretni magadat)*.



Mivan????? Mikor kevertem én ide bele a vallást, hányszor hoztam fel a vallást szándékosan és vittem a témát a vallás irányába?! Alig írok ebbe a topicba. Talán ki kéne nyitni jobban a szemed és meg kéne tanulni olvasni...


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 21)

oliyboty írta:


> Khmmm..., kicsit szerintem félreértettél Ernoe. A fentebbi mondatom *a kísérletes részre vonatkozott*, hiszen arról is beszéltünk többek közt jó párszor. A topic közepe fele kimaradt nekem pár oldal (majd igyekszem pótolni), így nem tudom, hogy miről folyt még a beszélgetés. *De én a gondolatos dolgot a programozással kapcsolatban írtam*. Nyilván a kvantum fizikára is vonatkozik a gondolatos rész, amit egybeköthetünk a vonzás törvényével is, hogy kerek legyen a történet (bár szerintem hagyjuk a vonzás törvényét, mert az is 99,99%-ban gondolatokról és rezgésekről szól).
> 
> De ezt a mondatodat még mindig cáfolom: *"Kölcsönhatni csak azonos tulajdonságokkal rendelkezö dolgok tudnak egymással." --> *mondd már meg nekem, hogy ellentétes dolgok miért nem lehetnek egymással kölcsönhatásban?! Vonzás törvényét láttad? Ismered? Ha nem, akkor ajánlom mielőbbi figyelmedbe, sok dolgot megérthetsz a film által. Ha gondolod szívesen linkelek, hogy meg tudd nézni. kiss De nem is kell ide a film...., anno mikor tanultam fizikát, nekem úgy rémlett, mintha az ellentétes mágneses polúsok vonzották volna egymást, az azonosak pedig taszították egymást... De javíts ki nyugodtan, ha tévedek. Vagy például megemlíthetjük az ionvegyületeket is, itt ugye pozitív és negatív töltésű ionok találhatóak, melyek közt elektrosztatikus kölcsönhatás van. A Kristály ionjai köré a víz dipólusmolekulái ellentétes pólusaikkal rendeződnek és lám, mi történik? Hát kölcsönhatás alakul ki köztük.





FagyisSzent írta:


> Itt most Ernoenek kell igazat adjak, mert valóban csak olyan anyaggal, energiamezővel, vegyülettel, élő szervezettel, stb. lehet csak kölcsönhatásba kerülni, aminek van olyan tulajdonsága (tömeg, valamifajta energia-paraméter, molekulastruktúra, receptor, stb.), amivel valamifajta információcsere-rendszer állitható fel.
> 
> Amiben viszont Ernoe álláspontja mutatkozik talán túl merevnek az, hogy valójában nagyon nehéz olyan két a fizika világban jelenlévő testet, teret, hatást, lényt, stb. lehet találni, amelyek az ég egy világon semmi de semmi kölcsönhatásra nem képesek egymással.



Ezt nem nagyon értem... Már miért ne lehetne 2 ellentétes dolog/valami egymással kölcsönhatásban?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 21)

oliyboty írta:


> Ezt nem nagyon értem... Már miért ne lehetne 2 ellentétes dolog/valami egymással kölcsönhatásban?


Nagyon is lehet. Állitásom arra vonatkozik, hogy bármely két jelenség képes egymással kölcsönhatásba kerülni ha van olyan tulajdonságuk, ami mentén információcsere lehetséges közöttük. A fizika és a kémia nyelvén ezt leginkább a "hasonló szerkezet" kifejezés közeliti meg. Pl. bármely két hasonló szerkezetű folyadék korlátlanul elegyithető (etanol - víz). Bármely két gáz képes elegyedésre a hőmozgás révén. Bármely két tömeggel rendelkező fizikai jelenség képes egymással gravitációs kölcsönhatásba kerülni (hold - földi óceánok). Bármely eletromosan töltött részecske képes bármely másik töltött részecskére vonzást ill. taszitást gyakorolni. E két utóbbi kölcsönhatásnak a mértéke persze a fizikai (gravitációra ill. statikus elektromos terekre vonatkozó) törvényeknek megfelelően távolságuk növekedésével négyzetarányosan csökken. Bármely két elektromágneses tér képes egymással interferálni. Bármely két élő ember képes egymás érzékelésére, információcserére verbális és nem verbális kommunikácó által. Stb.

Kérdésem hozzád: mit jelent számodra az, hogy "2 ellentétes dolog"?


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 22)

Egy gép, ami vízből bort csinál. Vagy valami ilyesmi... 

forrás: http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Borautomata

Láthatatlan víz
forrás: http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Lathatatlan_viz


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 22)

ionon írta:


> Egy gép, ami vízből bort csinál. Vagy valami ilyesmi...
> forrás: http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Borautomata
> Láthatatlan víz
> forrás: http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Lathatatlan_viz


Nem akarok illúzió romboló lenni kedves ionon de....


> Hihetetlen. Egyébként csak gáz.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 25)

> mondd már meg nekem, hogy ellentétes dolgok miért nem lehetnek egymással kölcsönhatásban?! Vonzás törvényét láttad? Ismered? Ha nem, akkor ajánlom mielőbbi figyelmedbe, sok dolgot megérthetsz a film által. Ha gondolod szívesen linkelek, hogy meg tudd nézni.
> De nem is kell ide a film...., anno mikor tanultam fizikát, nekem úgy rémlett, mintha az ellentétes mágneses polúsok vonzották volna egymást, az azonosak pedig taszították egymást...
> De javíts ki nyugodtan, ha tévedek. Vagy például megemlíthetjük az ionvegyületeket is, itt ugye pozitív és negatív töltésű ionok találhatóak, melyek közt elektrosztatikus kölcsönhatás van.


*Kedves Oliyboty*

Már régen voltam itt. Mit is firtattunk a kölcsönhatásokkal? 
Azt, hogy a pici agy képes e valamit elmozditani, megváltoztatni a világban a végtagjaink segitsége nélkül?

A Fagyis már megerösitette, hogy a világban egymástol jol megkülönböztethetö kölcsönhatások figyelhetök meg:

Az *erös kölcsönhatás *mint egy ragaszto tartja össze az atommagot ahol azonos töltésü protonok szoronganak. 
Ez az erö kb. 140 szer erösebb mint az elektromos töltések között fellépö taszito (ill. vonzo) hatás, vonzoerejük azonban mint egy ragasztoé csak rövid távon hat. 
Ezért van az, hogy a tulsok protont tartalmazo atommagok szétesnek, ezért van csak százvalamenyi különbözö elem és nem több, ezért esik szét az urán... 









Az *elektromágneses kölcsönhatás*, aminek a relativisztikus effektusa a mágnesesség, a töltésekre vezethetö vissza. 
Az, hogy mágnesességröl vagy elektrosztatikus eröröl beszélünk az csak a töltéshöz valo mozgásállapotunktol függ. 
Az elektromágneses kölcsönhatás ereje és hatótávolsága nagy, ezért látjuk a távoli csillagokat. 







Hogy mégsem áll fel mindenkinek a haja az azzal magyarázhato, hogy a töltések hatása elöjelesen adodik össze, tehát gyengithetik egymást.

A következö gyengébb kölcsönhatás a "*gyenge-kölcsönhatás*" ami tulajdonképpen olyan gyenge, hogy szinte nem is nevezhetjük erönek. (Az erös kölcsönhatás tizezer-miliárdod része, számszerüen 1E-13)

A hatását ezzel a szép Feynman diagrammal lehet szemléltetni.
Itt egy "elmagányosodott" neutron átváltozik egy protonná és közben kibocsájt egy elektront és egy antineutrinot.





A leggyengébb az összes kölcsönhatás közül *a gravitátio*, ami az erös kölcsönhatásnál 1E-38 szor kisebb. Hogy a tömegvonzás számunkra mégis olyan jelentös az annak köszönhetö, hogy az "ereje" összegzödik és a hatotávolsága a "végtelenben" ér.

Pontosabban *a Föld valamenyi részének a hatása szükséges ahoz, hogy bennünket a Földön tartson.*

Erdemes belegondolni: hogy mi nem repülünk le egy elrugaszkodás után a Földröl azt nemcsak a Mount Eversztnek, hanem a macskánknak, a tyukoknak, a bolháknak, a fáknak, a piramisoknak, *mindennek de mindennek ami a Földet kiteszi köszönhetjük.*







Ha most ez eröket összehasonlitom: 
*Ahoz, hogy egy alma leessen a fárol,* tehát az almaszárban levö molekulák közötti elektromos hatást 
tulszárnyaljuk ahoz *az egész (de az egész) Földnek a közremüködésére van sükség!*








*Ezért kétlem,* hogy egy Nina Kulagina a párszázgrammos agytekervényeivel, egyedül a gondolatainak 
a segitségével, képes lenne a Newton által felismert tehetetlenséggel rendelkezö anyagot valamilyen 
sebességre felgyorsitani.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 25)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Oliyboty*
> 
> Már régen voltam itt. Mit is firtattunk a kölcsönhatásokkal?
> Azt, hogy a pici agy képes e valamit elmozditani, megváltoztatni a világban a végtagjaink segitsége nélkül?



A levitáció nagyon ritka, de létezik, ugyanúgy, mint például a spontán égés. Mindkét dolog kiinduló pontja az agy. Még nem tudjuk hogyan, de működik és nem lehet azzal lesöpörni az asztalról, hogy nagyon ritka. 

Mielőtt bemásolnád csalók fényképeit, előrebocsátom, hogy természetesen én nem kóklerekre gondolok, hanem például Daniel Douglas Home-ra, akiről bőven van adat az interneten, például itt:http://new.atudashatalom.hu/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.60 A levitációt mindig megelőzte koncentráció és transz állapotban voltak képesek legyőzni a gravitációt. Tehát kell hogy legyen valamiféle energia áramlás aminek a kiinduló pontja az agy.

*"A* britek nagy levitálója egy bizonyos Home nevezetű emberke volt, aki teljesen nyíltan folytatta tevékenységét. Nem sötétített szobában, elzárva másoktól, hanem teljesen nyíltan, közönség előtt folytatta lebegését, amit emberek százai csodálhattak meg. Levitált bárhol és bármilyen körülmények között, nem zavarták a kétkedők, a nagy tömeg, vagy éppen a nézők társadalmi rangja. Tudományát bemutatta a pápának, ismert királyoknak és császároknak, de még íróknak és filozófusoknak is. Daniel Douglas Home 1868 és az 1900-as évek elejéig számtalan alkalommal bizonyította be, hogy a levitáció igen is létezik, nem cirkuszi mutatvány, hanem valamilyen sajátos, meg nem magyarázható, de emberi képesség. 
_



_

Ma viszont már nem csak a nézők tömegére hagyatkozhat a világ, hanem felvételek is bizonyítják, hogy a levitáció létezik. 1936-ban egy indiai jógi, bizonyos Subayah Pullavar mutatta be különös tudományát nem kis nézősereg előtt Indiában. Erről szintén készült felvétel. A szemtanúk, fényképfelvételek, és írásos feljegyzések mind-mind a jelenség létezését erősítik, így egyszerűen lehetetlen kétségbe vonni ennek hitelességét."
​


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 25)

Látom Kaluginát ia szóba hoztad és tudsz arról, hogy a pszichokinézist (kanálhajlítgatás többek közt ) egy Nobel-díjas fizikus Brian Josephson 20 tudóstársával közösen vizsgálták (az alany _Matthew Manning _ volt) és sikerült azonosítaniuk egy eddig ismeretlen agyhullám mintát, aminek köze lehet ennek a nagyon különös fiatal embernek a képességeihez? 



 
De volt más is, akivel sikeres kísérleteket folytattak: Jean Pierre Girard. Őt villámcsapás érte, ezt követően képes lett a fémek anyagának megváltoztatására csupán az agyhullámaival. Őt is tudósok vizsgálták, sőt nem csak Franciaországban, hanem Németországban is a freiburgi egyetemen.

Itt van róla egy három perces videó.

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OSWnp8OBMPc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 26)

> Őt villámcsapás érte, ezt követően képes lett a fémek anyagának megváltoztatására csupán az agyhullámaival.


*Kedves SiriusB*

Ne haragudj de az agyhullámokbol nem láttam semmit viszont állandoan ott hadonászott az ujával a lazán felakasztott propeller mellett.

Nekem is van odahaza egy fény-motrom (fény-malom) , primán müködik még az ejjelilámpával is és nem is kell hadonásznom.
Most én is magier vagyok? 








Apropo ha már a "fénynyomás" mérésénél vagyunk megemlitem, hogy sok fizikatanár téves magyarázatot ad a kisérlethez.

Azt szokták mondani, hogy a fehér-feketére festett lapátok *a fénynyomására kezdenek mozogni.*

Nahát, nem szeretnék egy photonnak a közelébe lenni aminek akkora az energiája, hogy eltud nyomni egy kereket. 

Ha megfigyelitek, a lapát nem a fehér oldalával távozik el a fényforrástol hanem a feketével.
*Tehát a kerék nem a fény hanem a meleg miatt forog.* 

A legjobb ha leöntöd a burát meleg vizzel, vagy az egyik kezedet közelebb viszed ahogy azt Jean Pierre Girard remekül csinálja.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> Ne haragudj de az agyhullámokbol nem láttam semmit viszont állandoan ott hadonászott az ujával a lazán felakasztott propeller mellett.



Az egyik képen egy piramis alatt látható az amit a ventillátoroknak kellene forgatni, de nem is ez a lényeg, hiszen tudományos képesítéssel rendelkező kutatók vizsgálták, árgus szemekkel, olyan szkepszissel, mint amilyen neked van...



Ernoe írta:


> Nekem is van odahaza egy fény-motrom (fény-malom) , primán müködik még az ejjelilámpával is és nem is kell hadonásznom.
> Most én is magier vagyok?


 
Az biztos, hogy te is "magier" vagy! Az itt fórumozó finomlelkű, humanista fickókból percek alatt vérszomjas vadállatokat vagy képes varázsolni. :lol:




​


Ernoe írta:


> *
> Tehát a kerék nem a fény hanem a meleg miatt forog.*



Az a hülye fizikus, aki vizsgálta, ezt nem tudta?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 26)

*Hallo SiriusB*

Egyszer láttam én is David Copperfieldet Frankfurba fellépni, ö is csak ugy repkedett ide oda
mint a pénz a zsebemböl. 

De se a Copperfild trükjére sem az anyagi veszteség megfékezésére nem találtam magyarázatot. 







Ezt a fénykereket meg valoban nagyon sokan félreértelmezik. 
Ugy is hivják "Licht-Mühle".

Kérdezz csak meg egy párat, biztos találsz hibás magyarázattal jövöt.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 27)

Kedves ernoe, ha végig nézted volna a videót további két pillanatot is láthattál ami megdönti a fény malom/hő elméleted, többek között amikor zárt piramisban fény forrás nélkül ugyan így megpördült a függelék.

Ha már kritikát vetsz fel azért mégis jó lenne olyat ami meg is állja a helyét, és nem olyat amit még magad se vagy hajlandó tovább gondolni a kezdeti 3 lépésnél, mert azonnal rájönnél hogy nem jó és nem működik. Ezért inkább egyáltalán nem gondolkodsz.
Ezen utóbbi dolog már adja a többi problémát, példának okáért hogy lehetetlen veled szót érteni mert logika helyett demagógiára támaszkodsz.

A szerkezetet egyébként tovább fejlesztve Egely kerékként is meg lehet találni.





A szerkezet teljes egészében képtelen energiát kifejteni a mérés alapjául szolgáló kerékre.
Ezzel kapcsolatban elvégeztem egy sor kísérletet én is lévén van egy ilyen kerekem. Továbbá a hőhatásokat is kilőheted kedves ernoe, mert hideg kézzel ugyan úgy körbe lehet forgatni a kereket mint szoba-hőmérsékletűvel vagy meleggel.

Továbbra is sajnálattal veszem tudomásul hogy az egyetlen érv amit a téma ellen fel tudsz hozni hogy nem lehetnek olyan dolgok a világon amikről te nem tudsz, ami pedig szerény véleményed szerint metafizikailag és filozófiailag egyaránt lehetetlen.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 27)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Továbbra is sajnálattal veszem tudomásul hogy az egyetlen érv amit a téma ellen fel tudsz hozni hogy nem lehetnek olyan dolgok a világon amikről te nem tudsz, ami pedig szerény véleményed szerint metafizikailag és filozófiailag egyaránt lehetetlen.



 

Tipikus példája annak, amikor valaki lecövekel a tudomány túlhaladott tételei mellett. Csoda ezek után, hogy számos felfedezés éppen nem a tudományos akadémiákon születik meg, hanem olyan kreatív embereknek köszönheti a világ, akik a felfedezés előtt teljesen ismeretlenek voltak?

*Dr. Héjjas István: Az emberi tudat és a világegyetem*

http://www.inco.hu/inco13/tudatk/cikk0h.htm


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 27)

Én csak azt nem értem hogy miért nem lehet megvizsgálni egy jelenséget más szemszögből, nyitottan.
Azt hiszem a fény malom volt az eddigi legkétségbeesettebb próbálkozás arra hogy ebben a témában ne az ezoterika kerekedjen felül. Persze ennyi erővel mondhatjuk azt is hogy a fal mögött fókuszált sugarú részecske gyorsító van aminek az egyetlen feladata a kerék hajtása.

Tipikus esete annak hogy Occam borotvája csak akkor érvényes ha azzal nekem van igazam.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 27)

Ernoe írta:


> Hogy mégsem áll fel mindenkinek a haja az azzal magyarázhato, hogy a töltések hatása elöjelesen adodik össze, tehát gyengithetik egymást.


Vagy azzal, hogy az illető már nagyon régen mosott hajat... 



Ernoe írta:


> *Ezért kétlem,* hogy egy Nina Kulagina a párszázgrammos agytekervényeivel, egyedül a gondolatainak a segitségével, képes lenne a Newton által felismert tehetetlenséggel rendelkezö anyagot valamilyen sebességre felgyorsitani.


Amit nem ért az ember, arra sokszor rácsapja az ajtót közölve, hogy csalás (Magie). Ezt leginkább a struccok alkalmazzák. Van a nem értésnek két másik lehetséges feloldása. Az egyik, hogy elhiszi az ember, bár nem érti. Ez a hit útja. A másik, hogy megkisérli megmagyarázni. Ez a tudományé. A választás meg mindenkinek a sajátja.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 27)

> többek között amikor zárt piramisban fény forrás nélkül ugyan így megpördült a függelék.


 
*Kedves Aer.*

Számold már ki a photon impulzusnyomatékát és vessed össze a kerék forgási energiájával. 
A hitet hagyjuk a templomba. Egy világitotorony vagy inkább atombomba kell ilyen erös fényhez.

*Most magyaráztam el,* hogy itt a meleg okozza a mozgást és elég ha a burát leöntöd meleg vizzel de süket fülekre találok. De az Isten szerelmére csak az egyik felét!  

Annyit csak fellehet ismerni, hogymelyik irányba forog a kerék vagy nem?




> A szerkezet teljes egészében képtelen energiát kifejteni a mérés alapjául szolgáló kerékre.


 
Hát ezt meg hogy értsem, *az agyad az megtudja mozgatni a kereket* a fény, a hö meg "képtelen energiát kifejteni" a "rendszerre"?
Mond szerinted mi van annak a csodaembernek a fejében? Atomerömü? :9:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 27)

Kedves ernoe, a hő elméletedhez kapcsolódóan pár kérdés:
- Mennyire kellett melegnek avagy hidegnek lennie annak a két kéznek amit a videóban látunk hogy egy zárt térben lévő szerkezetet szinte azonnal mozgásba hozzon?
- Miért volt egyenletes a mozgás és nem a hőre jellemző "rezgő" mozgás az aerodinamika mentén? (A hő ugye lefelé vagy felfelé hat attól függően hogy hideg avagy meleg, azonban a tárgy kialakítása nem ventilátor szerű így elméletileg nem hajthatja meg azt ilyen formában)
- Ha feltételezzük hogy a két kéz ilyen drámai hőmérséklet különbséggel bír a környezetéhez képest, hogyhogy nem látunk deformálódást avagy pára lecsapódást a kezet és a szerkezetet elválasztó műanyag rétegen?
- Ha feltételezzük hogy alulról melegítették a szerkezetet hogyan hozhatta volna mozgásba a meleg levegő ha az áramlása a piramis által blokkolva van, értsd nem áramolhat?
- Hogyan lehetséges hogy számomra ez a kísérlet működött hőmérséklet különbségek nélkül is az egely kerékkel ami szintén nem úgy van kialakítva hogy a felfelé avagy lefelé áramló levegő mozgásba hozhassa, sőt, ha ráfújsz akkor az egyetlen dolog amit elérsz hogy leesik a tengelyéről?

Alapvetően az a bajom az egésszel, abból indulsz ki hogy a kísérlet átverés.
Ez nem lenne baj ha megtudnád indokolni ezen hozzáállásod, de amikor erre kerül a sor, szó szerint mondva csinált érvekkel és elméletekkel állsz elő.
Ebből pedig egyenes úton következtethető, hogy nem a logika avagy az ész érvek mondatják veled amit, hanem pusztán az előítéletek és a saját hitvilágod.
Ezt pedig sajnálom.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 28)

> Alapvetően az a bajom az egésszel, abból indulsz ki hogy a kísérlet átverés.
> Ez nem lenne baj ha megtudnád indokolni ezen hozzáállásod, de amikor erre kerül a sor, szó szerint mondva csinált érvekkel és elméletekkel állsz elő.



*Kedves Aer.*

En nem tagadom, hogy a kerék mozog. Különbözö okbol mozgo kereket, ajtot látunk minden nap..
Szerintem teljesen legitim, hogy elöször a létezö, már ismert hatásokat veszem sorra és
ha tényleg minden szakad akkor vádolom meg a meghalt nagymamám szellemét az ajtocsikorgásért.

Látod, hogy ez az egyszerü fénymalom ugy Einsteinnek mint Maxwelnek nagy fejtörést okozott de 
egyikük sem kezdte el a jelenség okát tulvilági telepatikus erökbe keresni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 28)

Ernoe írta:


> En nem tagadom, hogy a kerék mozog. Különbözö okbol mozgo kereket, ajtot látunk minden nap..
> Szerintem teljesen legitim, hogy elöször a létezö, már ismert hatásokat veszem sorra és ha tényleg minden szakad akkor vádolom meg a meghalt nagymamám szellemét az ajtocsikorgásért.
> 
> Látod, hogy ez az egyszerü fénymalom ugy Einsteinnek mint Maxwelnek nagy fejtörést okozott de egyikük sem kezdte el a jelenség okát tulvilági telepatikus erökbe keresni.


Kedves ernoe, mi az hogy túlvilági?
Mi az hogy misztikum avagy okkult?
Szerintem ezek a szavak csupán a "nem tudom/nem értem" variációi. Magyarán annyi hogy a tudomány *még* képtelen volt magyarázni a jelenséget amire ezt ráaggatták.

Én sem azt próbálom neked elmesélni hogy ha hallasz valamit aminek az eredetét nem tudod be azonosítani akkor az biztos a nagymamád vagy valamelyik távoli rokonod aki e és a túlvilág között rekedt.

Csak annyi hogy minél több szabályt gyárt le magának a tudomány annál inkább megköti a saját kezét. Példának itt van rögtön a te eseted, hiszen ha nem tudnál annyi információt akkor ezt a "kísérletet" nyitottan közelítenéd meg és megpróbálnád megérteni, a működését ki elemezni.
És igen. Nem szükséges az ezoterika sem vagy az olyan kifejezések használata mint az esp, de ha egyszer a tudomány a saját korlátoltsága miatt képtelen foglalkozni a kérdéssel akkor bizony létre jönnek ilyen kis mellék ágak.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Október 31)

Talan olvastatok ez a cikket, de azert beteszem, mert eredkestek talaltam.

http://hvg.hu/Tudomany/20091030_quantum_cosmos_fizikus_vilag_rejtely.aspx

Ez a video szinten. Sajnos angolul van, es a you tube-om meg mindig nem mukodik.

http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=brian+greene&hl=en&emb=0&aq=2&oq=brian++gr#


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan olvastatok ez a cikket, de azert beteszem, mert eredkestek talaltam.
> http://hvg.hu/Tudomany/20091030_quantum_cosmos_fizikus_vilag_rejtely.aspx
> 
> Ez a video szinten. Sajnos angolul van, es a you tube-om meg mindig nem mukodik.
> http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=brian+greene&hl=en&emb=0&aq=2&oq=brian++gr#


Jók a linkek, köszönjük =]
Pontosan ez az oka annak hogy a materializmus és az ateizmus mint olyan már teljesen kivágta maga alatt a fát. A hőn áhított tudományuk épp a várt dolog ellenkezőjét bizonyította. Nem isten létezésének a lehetetlenségét hanem annak a lehetetlenségét hogy a létét kizárjuk.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 31)

Szerintem Ernő barátunknak elég megmutatni ennek a könyvnek a borítóját ahhoz, hogy a szívéhez kapjon. Nem kell ilyen fárasztó tevékenységre késztetni, hogy olvasson el egy cikket....

[​
​


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 1)

siriusB írta:


> Szerintem Ernő barátunknak elég megmutatni ennek a könyvnek a borítóját ahhoz, hogy a szívéhez kapjon...
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​



Te csak azt úgy gondolod...   Ezoterikás dolog kizárt, hogy Ernoe-nél szóba jöjjön... Nem hogy még ezoterikus fizika...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 2)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan olvastatok ez a cikket, de azert beteszem, mert eredkestek talaltam....
> Ez a video szinten. Sajnos angolul van, es a you tube-om meg mindig nem mukodik.


Brian Greene írt egy néhány nagyon jó, könnyen megközelíthető könyvet a húrelméletről, brane-ekről, a kozmosz lehetséges szerkezetéről. Nagyon ajánlom a _Az elegáns univerzum_ot (_The Elegant Universe: Superstrings, Hidden Dimensions, and the Quest for the Ultimate Theory_), _A kozmosz szöveté_t (_The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of Reality_) és az _Ikarusz az idő peremén_t (_Icarus at the Edge of Time_). Olvasmányosak, rengeteg tudni valóval. Persze azt figyelembe kell venni, hogy mindaz, amiről ír tudományos spekuláció. Elméletek, (egyelőre) nem tények.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 2)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Brian Greene írt egy néhány nagyon jó, könnyen megközelíthető könyvet a húrelméletről, brane-ekről, a kozmosz lehetséges szerkezetéről. Nagyon ajánlom a _Az elegáns univerzum_ot (_The Elegant Universe: Superstrings, Hidden Dimensions, and the Quest for the Ultimate Theory_), _A kozmosz szöveté_t (_The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of Reality_) és az _Ikarusz az idő peremén_t (_Icarus at the Edge of Time_). Olvasmányosak, rengeteg tudni valóval. Persze azt figyelembe kell venni, hogy mindaz, amiről ír tudományos spekuláció. Elméletek, (egyelőre) nem tények.


A tudománynak jó ha pár százaléka vitathatatlan tény... a maradék elmélet úgy hogy szerintem ez senkit ne állítson meg.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A tudománynak jó ha pár százaléka vitathatatlan tény... a maradék elmélet úgy hogy szerintem ez senkit ne állítson meg.


Nem azért irtam, hogy ne olvassa valaki. És teljesen igazad van, a tudományok olyan területei, amelyek közvetlen kisérletekkel nem vizsgálhatók, telis tele vannak elméletekkel és közvetett következtetésekkel.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 3)

siriusB írta:


> Szerintem Ernő barátunknak elég megmutatni ennek a könyvnek a borítóját ahhoz, hogy a szívéhez kapjon. Nem kell ilyen fárasztó tevékenységre késztetni, hogy olvasson el egy cikket....​


 

Szerintem ettol egyenlore nem kell tartani. Mint latom Ernoe valahol a keresztes lovagok, a “ Donner-laben” a korulmeteles es Camilla kozott liheg a mokusforgoban.​ 






Meg napokig eltarthat amig lejar. :mrgreen:​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 3)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Brian Greene írt egy néhány nagyon jó, könnyen megközelíthető könyvet a húrelméletről, brane-ekről, a kozmosz lehetséges szerkezetéről. Nagyon ajánlom a _Az elegáns univerzum_ot (_The Elegant Universe: Superstrings, Hidden Dimensions, and the Quest for the Ultimate Theory_), _A kozmosz szöveté_t (_The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space, Time, and the Texture of Reality_) és az _Ikarusz az idő peremén_t (_Icarus at the Edge of Time_). Olvasmányosak, rengeteg tudni valóval. Persze azt figyelembe kell venni, hogy mindaz, amiről ír tudományos spekuláció. Elméletek, (egyelőre) nem tények.


 
Lattam, hogy _Az elegans univerzum_ megjelent magyarul, de a tobbit nem tudom. Nekem csak angolul van meg, de csak a _The Fabric of the Cosmos: Space,_ _Time, and the Texture of Reality-t_ tobb mint 22 ora meghallgatni.  Igen, elmeletek es O, vagy majd valaki mas egyszer talan bebizonyitja. 
A bevezetot azert beteszem kedv csinalonak.

http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=the+fabric+of+the+cosmos&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 5)

Vajon mi lehet Gyöngyi növénykéivel?

Ionon egy másik topikban felhívta a figyelmünket egy cikkre, amely a zerni kutatóbázison végzett kísérlet eredményéről szól. Nagyon ide illik, ehhez a vitához. 

_"Miközben 2008 nyarán a tudományos világ az építése végéhez közeledő, több milliárd eurós LHC-ra figyelt, az ottani tudósok amúgy "mellékesen" elküldtek kirándulni két piciny fényrészecskét két közeli városba. Valójában egyetlen olyan fotonról van szó, amelyet optikai módon (tükrökkel) szétválasztottak, és a két, immár függetlenül mozgó felét pedig üvegszálas kábelen jó messze távolították egymástól. Mindössze 18 kilométer volt közöttük, amikor megérkeztek az üvegszál végén lévő érzékelőkhöz, és mégis történelmet írtak.* Ugyanis, amikor megmérték annak jellemzőit az egyik oldalon, ugyanabban a pillanatban megváltozott a másik állapota is. Nem egy szempillantás, nem is egy milliárdod másodperc múlva, hanem - a mérési hibahatáron belül - valóban azonnal.* _"

http://www.idokep.hu/?oldal=hirek&id=518

A cikk további részei is tanulságosak lehetnek egyesek részére...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 7)

siriusB írta:


> Vajon mi lehet Gyöngyi növénykéivel?
> 
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=Michio+Kaku+on+String+Theory+3&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#
> ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 7)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> A novenyem remekul van. 20 cm nott es talan 60-80 uj levele van. Ugy is mondhatnam, hogy minden ugy tortenik, ahogy elkepzeltem..
> Persze nem akarom egysikuan "nevelni". Egyforman szereti a zenet es a fizikat. http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=michio+kaku,+THE+POWER+OF+THOUGHT&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#


  Igen, nyitottságra kell nevelni a virágokat!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 8)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Igen, nyitottságra kell nevelni a virágokat!


 
Igen, erre hajtunk mind a ketten....persze mindenki a maga modjan.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 8)

*Kedves oliyboty*

En jonak találom, hogy érdeklödéssel figyelitek a természettudományok fejlödését, csak az zavar:

Ha még hypothezisnek sem kellöen aláaknázott elképzeléseket tényként kerdetek kezelni.
Ha a meglevö, bármelyik pillanatban megismételhetö ismereteinket delibábokra lecserélitek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves oliyboty*
> 
> En jonak találom, hogy érdeklödéssel figyelitek a természettudományok fejlödését, csak az zavar:
> 
> ...


*Kedves Ernoe*

En jonak találom, hogy érdeklödéssel figyel*ed* a *tudományok* fejlödését, csak az zavar:

Ha még hypothezisnek sem kellöen aláaknázott elképzeléseket tényként kerd*ed* kezelni.
Ha a meglevö, bármelyik pillanatban megismételhetö ismereteinket delibábokra lecserél*ed*.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves oliyboty*
> 
> En jonak találom, hogy érdeklödéssel figyelitek a természettudományok fejlödését, csak az zavar:
> 
> ...



Nem tudom pontosan mi a délibáb, talán a zerni részecskegyorsító, vagy Héjjas Istvánnak a zernit jóval megelőző részecskegyorsítója? (_Buddha és a részecskegyorsító_)


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

> Nem tudom pontosan mi a délibáb, talán a zerni részecskegyorsító, vagy Héjjas Istvánnak a zernit jóval megelőző részecskegyorsítója? (_Buddha és a részecskegyorsító_)


*Kedves SiriusB*

Azt irod a Hejjas István már régota különbb részecskegyorsitoval rendelkezik mind a CERN Genfben.
Hát ez meglep. Jo pénzes pasas lehet, az intézet (nem az épitési kötség) évente 700 millio EURO-ba kerül. 



> _Ugyanis, amikor megmérték annak jellemzőit az egyik oldalon, ugyanabban a pillanatban megváltozott a másik állapota is. Nem egy szempillantás, nem is egy milliárdod másodperc múlva, hanem - a mérési hibahatáron belül - valóban azonnal."_


*Kedves SiriusB*

*Tudod mi a különbség egy tudos, egy hivö és egy ezoterikus között?*

A tudosban egy hütöszekrény láttán felmerül annak a lehetösége, hogy talán van egy üveg sör a szekrényben.
- A tudos odamegy, kinyitja és meggyözödik rolla, hogy üres.
- A hivö nem néz utána, csak állitja továbbra is, hogy van benne sör.
- Az ezoterikus utánanéz, látja hogy nincs sör, de ennek ellenérére a hivö ember véleményén marad.

Nem sokat tartok arrol, hogy elöször felcsigázod az olvasoid érdeklödését lehetetlennek tünö eseményekkel 
és a végén otthagyod öket a bizonytalanságban a Mazaru Emoto sarlatán számára.

*Gondolod, hogy a többség tudja mi az a fotonszétválasztás? *

Valoszinüleg nem mert akkor már rögtön ott felakadtak volna, hogy hogyan csinálsz egy szétnem darabolhato elemirészecskéböl, (fényrészecske, másnéven photon) kettöt?

*De legalább bejátszottad volna az általad idézett cikk utolso mondatát: *
"A tudósok szerint van más magyarázat is a történtekre." - ezt valahogy kihagytad.

Mert miröl is van szo:
Az igaz, hogy *a photon *(fényrészecske) egy elemi-részecske, tehát* nem darabolhato szét*.
Photonok azonban produkálhatoak és enyelethetök. Minden világito atom létrehoz egy photont.
Sötét testek pedig megsemmisitenek (enyelik) ezeket. A photonok száma akár mennyi is lehet nem ugy
mind a töltések száma. A töltések száma nem vész el, ez egy megmaradási törvény.
*A kérdés, hogy hogyan irányitották két különbözö irányba ezt az egy photont? *

Ha a fényt egy résen (rácson) keresztülvezetve két kiindulási-forráspontra osztjuk, és elvezetjük, ettöl 
még megmarad a térben elválasztott részek között az összefüggés, hiszen itt egyazon hullámfügvényröl 
(fellelhetöségi valoszinüségröl) van szo. Ez egy "nem igazi" photonmegosztást jelent. 

Néhány anyag képes arra, hogy* egy photon elnyelésekor két másik photont kisugározzon*.
Ennél a látszolagos "photon-felosztásnál" (szétdarabolásnál) az energia két részre lesz osztva.
Ez a photon-felosztás csak bizonyos geometriai tulajdonsággal rendelkezö kristályokban jöhet létre.
Ilyen esetben a két photon, hogy ugy mondjam *össze van kapcsolva egymással *(verschränkt) valamilyen
fizikai törvény, mint pl. a kombinált rendszer forgásimpulzusának-megmaradási törvénye következtében.
*Ilyenkor a mérés az egyik photon/elektronon befolyással van a másik photonra akár hol van a társa..*

Ahogy a tunneleffetusnál is látjuk, az informatiosebesség csak látszolag lehet gyorsabb mint a fénysebesség, ha a kisérletet a kelö alaposság hiányában értékeljük ki.

Most nem akarok visszamenni a multba és mégtöbb eltemetet hullát kiásni.
Azt hiszem elég ha megemlitem, hogy pl. String-elmélet (amit már többször szobahoztál) 
*nem tartozik a standard-fizikához, hanem per pillanat csak egy spekulatio.*


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 18)

> A tudosban egy hütöszekrény láttán felmerül annak a lehetösége, hogy talán van egy üveg sör a szekrényben.
> - A tudos odamegy, kinyitja és meggyözödik rolla, hogy üres.
> - A hivö nem néz utána, csak állitja továbbra is, hogy van benne sör.
> - Az ezoterikus utánanéz, látja hogy nincs sör, de ennek ellenérére a hivö ember véleményén marad.


Néha annyira fárasztó tudsz lenni ezekkel a seggből előrángatott értelmileg kinullázott érvelésekkel hogy az már a fizikai fájdalom határát súrolja.... csak annyit fűzök a hozzászólásodhoz hogy ha csak 10%ban is de a te érveid és viselkedésed akarja megtestesíteni a "tudatos embert" akkor én világ életemben hülye szeretnék maradni.

Állati kényelmes rögtön azzal kezdeni az érvelésedet hogy mindenki elmebeteg rajtad kívül így tök mindegy hogy miről beszélgetsz már eleve adott hogy neked van igazad.

Ernoe, tegyél egy szívességet a világnak és fogadj némaságot.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

> akkor én világ életemben hülye szeretnék maradni.


 
Drága Aer.

Ugy érzem ez a kivánságod neked megfog adatni. kiss
Nem látok változást nállad.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 18)

Nagyon csíplek benneteket! kisskiss

Még életemben nem láttam olyant, hogy két ember ilyen csendben tudja egymást fojtogatni, mint ti!


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 18)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> Azt irod a Hejjas István már régota különbb részecskegyorsitoval rendelkezik mind a CERN Genfben.
> Hát ez meglep. Jo pénzes pasas lehet, az intézet (nem az épitési kötség) évente 700 millio EURO-ba kerül.



Ugye szándékosan értettél félre?


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 18)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Néha annyira fárasztó tudsz lenni ezekkel a seggből előrángatott értelmileg kinullázott érvelésekkel hogy az már a fizikai fájdalom határát súrolja.... csak annyit fűzök a hozzászólásodhoz hogy ha csak 10%ban is de a te érveid és viselkedésed akarja megtestesíteni a "tudatos embert" akkor én világ életemben hülye szeretnék maradni.
> 
> Állati kényelmes rögtön azzal kezdeni az érvelésedet hogy mindenki elmebeteg rajtad kívül így tök mindegy hogy miről beszélgetsz már eleve adott hogy neked van igazad.
> 
> Ernoe, tegyél egy szívességet a világnak és fogadj némaságot.



Mi lesz velem a szópárbajaitok nélkül....  Néhány ráncot nektek köszönhetek itt a nevetőizmaim környékén. 

kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 18)

Ernoe írta:


> *De legalább bejátszottad volna az általad idézett cikk utolso mondatát: *
> "A tudósok szerint van más magyarázat is a történtekre." - ezt valahogy kihagytad.




:23rága Ernő! Köszönöm!!! Itt a bizonyíték, hogy nem éltem hiába! Eljutottál az utolsó mondatig! Jó, jó azért az egészből csak ezt emelted ki, de hiába tagadod, valahol a tudatalattidban befészkelte magát egy kis kétely...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 18)

Ne ringasd magad illúziókba, hiába idézte be, hiába olvasta, a tudatáig soha nem jut/fog eljutni.

Egyénként meg drága ernoe barátom a dolog kölcsönös és viszonozható: te sem lettél csak egy picivel sem értelmesebb mióta itt beszélgetsz, ugyanakkor nekem legalább van alapja a kijelentéseimnek ellentétben veled.

Kívánod hogy levezessem neked pontról pontra hogy mit írtál?
Megint valami gond van az emlékező készségeddel mint anno a homoszexuális topikos "rágalmazásaimmal", ahol amint felajánlottam hogy beidézem mit írtál tökéletes néma csend volt a válasz.
Szar lehet folyamatosan alulmaradni úgy hogy azt csak és kizárólag magadnak köszönheted.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

*Kedves Sirius*

Az ember márcsak sovinizmusbol is figyelemmel követi azokat a személyeket akikkel valamilyen modon összefutott. 
Günter Nimtz ezek közé tartozik. Nem akarok itt curriculum vitae-t leadni ezért nem részletezem.
Azért elhiheted, hogy az Übergeschwindigkeit (fényen-tuli sebesség) problematikáját érdeklödéssel kisérem.

*Nemrég a megturosodott tejet* hoztam fel példának a reszecske-hullám-elmélet megvilágitásához mireföl
itt sokan vérig sértve érezték magukat a szemléletes kép miatt. "Ne tarts bennünket hülyének" volt a reaktio.

Az életem legnagyobb pedagogiai teljesitménye lesz ha egyszer, a végtelen nagy IQ-val rendelkezö Aert.
rábirom arra, hogy a személyeskedés helyett tárgyilagos vita folytatására törekedjen.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

> amint felajánlottam hogy beidézem mit írtál tökéletes néma csend volt a válasz.


 
*Nagyon megkérlek, hogy beidézd* amit én irtam, mert amivel megvádoltál az jogi következményekkel
járhatna. De félek, hogy van "dilicédulád" és a biroság felmentene. Csak kidobott péz lenne téged felkutatni.

Amig keresed, addig felvilágositalak, hogy az életnek nem a farkalás a lényege azt megteszik a nemiszervek
sokszor teljesen egyedül is.

Ha nem tudnád vannak élölények akiknek szaporodás idelyén leválik a testükröl a nemiszervük és 
egyedül kovályognak amig a megtermékenyités létrejön. Minden féle léleklakta agyvelö nélkül.







Nem a legyek!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 18)

Már látom is a vádiratot...
Számon lesz kérve rajtam hogy milyen mélyen megsértettem egy olyan ember személyiségi jogait aki szerint a homoszexualitás az az apaság alapfogalma, a kutya egy szexuális kisegítő eszköz, az élet úgy jött létre hogy a világra szarta magát, a szex az olyan dolog mint a beszélgetés, minden hívő elmebeteg és még sorolhatnám....

Te ernoe... mondtam már hogy fárasztó vagy?
*Te* akarsz velem tárgyilagos vitát folytatni ilyen érvek mellett?
Szerintem a pedofil jelző itt még a legegyszerűbb dolgok közé tartozik, persze bocsásd meg ha esetleg félre értem a hihetetlen magasságba ívelő szónoklataid, például igazad van abban hogy tényleg félre érthettem, hogy a szex nálatok olyan mint a mindennapi beszéd.
Persze lehet hogy az zavart meg hogy a 20 évvel fiatalabb feleséged a kutyáddal elégíted ki és bár nem szóról szóra így, de azért leírod hogy a kutya arra való... hát.... most mit mondjak?
Ezek után az én hibám hogy félreérthető vagy?
Sorry... nem ítélni szándékoztam, miattam azt csinálsz a gyerekeiddel, meg azt viszel az ólból a feleséged ágyába amit akarsz. Őszintén elnézést kérek ha megsértettelek volna, nem állt szándékomban. Teljesen igazad van hogy ezek mind teljesen normális és hétköznapi dolgok és valószínűleg csak én vagyok túl konzervatív.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

> Te ernoe... mondtam már hogy fárasztó vagy?
> *Te* akarsz velem tárgyilagos vitát folytatni ilyen érvek mellett?
> Szerintem a pedofil jelző itt még a legegyszerűbb dolgok közé tartozik, persze bocsásd meg ha esetleg félre értem a hihetetlen magasságba ívelő szónoklataid, például igazad van abban hogy tényleg félre érthettem, hogy a szex nálatok olyan mint a mindennapi beszéd.
> Persze lehet hogy az zavart meg hogy a 20 évvel fiatalabb feleséged a kutyáddal elégíted ki és bár nem szóról szóra így, de azért leírod hogy a kutya arra való... hát.... most mit mondjak?
> ...


*Kedves Aer.*

Téged ezekért a mondatokért minden biroság felmentene. Te valoban nem vagy beszámithato. 
Most megnyomhatnám a vészgomdot itt a topikban de nem teszem mert te valoban nem vagy beszámithato. 

Nekem nem létszükséglet egy magyar topikon irogatni. 

Ahogy korlátoltaknak van festöterapia, meg delfinterapia, neked ugy látszik az internet az elemed.

Nem sértettél meg mert én azt is nézem ki mond nekem valamit de ennek ellenére meguntam a játékot veled. 
Majd ha Pestre megyek meglátogatlak a Hárshegyen viszek neked nyugati készerzubbonyt hátha kinötted a régit.. 







Sok türelmet az ápoloidnak.

Szerettettel Ernö kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 18)

Na hál isten, ezt is megéltük


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Na hál isten, ezt is megéltük


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 20)

Egyébként köszönöm a linkeket Gyöngyi, Michio Kaku utolsó mondata a string teóriával kapcsolatban csodálatos volt.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 20)

Ha jól emlékszem az indiai kultúrában/hitrendszerben is megvan ez a teória. Többek között az "om" hang kapcsán melyből minden matériát származtatnak.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 November 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyébként köszönöm a linkeket Gyöngyi, Michio Kaku utolsó mondata a string teóriával kapcsolatban csodálatos volt.


 
_"For the first time now, we have a candidate for the mind of God. The mind of God is: cosmic music resonating through eleven-dimensional hyperspace.”_ 

Nekem is nagyon tetszett. Megnezted a tobbi videot is?
A Brian Greene-tol pedig az tetszett amikor a gyerekekrol beszelt. Egy masodikos osztalyban a gyerekek rajzoltak es az egyik kislanytol megkerdezte a tanar, hogy mit rajzol? Azt mondta, hogy Isten arcat. A tanar meglepodott.
- Hogyan? Senki nem tudja, hogy milyen az arca..? - mondta a tanar
- Egy perc mulva fogjak - valaszolta a kislany.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 22)

> Köszönöm!!! Itt a bizonyíték, hogy nem éltem hiába! Eljutottál az utolsó mondatig!
> Jó, jó azért az egészből csak ezt emelted ki, de hiába tagadod, valahol a tudatalattidban befészkelte magát egy kis kétely...


*Kedves Sirius*

Sajnos elkell vennem tölled az örömet, nem te vagy az elsö az életemben aki a fénysebesség korlátoltságának "kételyéröl" informált. Gyorsan hozzáteszem, hogy mindez napjainkig csak kétely maradt. A fénysebesség határának tullépése "tulbonyolitaná" a fizikát.


A topikindito szakértö is átugrotta Günter Nimtz-röl tett emlitésemet. Ezekkel a kisérletekkel közeli kapcsolatba voltam. 
Ö 4,7 szeres fénysebességet mért a Kölni egyetemen üregrezonatorban. A vita még mindig folyik. Az eredmény téves interpretatiobol ered.

Tök jonak tartom, hogy munkádon kivül is érdeklödsz ilyen dolgok felöl. kiss
Nem akarlak bosszantani csak az ezoterikában rejlö ellentmondásokra felhivni a figyelmet.

Nemrég még arrol irtál, hogy *"egy pici eltérés" a természeti állandoknál* lehetettlenné tette volna a világ (élet) létrejöttét. Ez az legnagyobb ütökártyája az Intelligend Designe képviselöinek illetve. az ezoterika egyik bástyája.

Most elkell döntened ezoterika, vagy fénynél nagyobb sebesség? 

Itt van egy tréfás de teljessen korrekt kisérlet a fénysebesség megmérésére a sajban. 
Ehez nem kell CERN, elég a konyhai mikrohullámsütö és egy darab sajt. 

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/c2DrrsQkcFk&hl=de_DE&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

En valamikor telefaxhoz tartozo vizes themo-papirral már demonstraltam. 
Sajttal praktikussabb, azt meglehet enni a kisérlet után, a papirt elkellett dobjam. 

Joétvágyat :grin:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 22)

Az ezoterikában rejlő ellentmondások...
Ezoterika nem is létezne ha a nagy betűs tudomány nem lenne tele ellentmondásokkal. Tárgyilagos vita kapcsán kedves ernoe, nem tudom hogy miért van az hogy te mindenkinek a szemében észreveszed a szálkát, de ha rólad van szó akkor tökéletesen megfelelnek az olyan érvek mint a szar alapú evolúció vagy hogy a környezettől elzárt felfüggesztett tárgy a melegtől illetve a fény malomtól forog.

Az ezoterika a tudománynak azon ága amely az általános felfogástól különböző módon keres összefüggéseket és kapcsolatokat. Ha a tudomány (mert ugye elméletileg képes kellene hogy legyen rá) tényleg képes volna erre akkor ma ezoterika sem lenne.
Az ezoterika puszta léte a tudomány merevségét, a tanulásra való képességének elvesztését jelenti.

De azért továbbra is baromi jó poénnak tartom hogy te beszélsz tárgyilagos vitáról amikor szerinted az élő anyag úgy jött létre hogy világra szarta magát.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 22)

> Az ezoterikában rejlő ellentmondások...
> Ezoterika nem is létezne ha a nagy betűs tudomány nem lenne tele ellentmondásokkal
> Az ezoterika a tudománynak azon ága amely az általános felfogástól különböző módon keres összefüggéseket és kapcsolatokat.
> Ha a tudomány (mert ugye elméletileg képes kellene hogy legyen rá) tényleg képes volna erre akkor ma ezoterika sem lenne.
> Az ezoterika puszta léte a tudomány merevségét, a tanulásra való képességének elvesztését jelenti.


*Kedves Aer.*

Na ne csinálj már ugy mindha az ezoterika képes lenne lenne a természettudományok felett itélni.

*Az ezoterika az nem más mint egy gyüjtöfogalom* a babona, sarlatánság, asztrologia, joslás, sámánizmus, alkimia...
és az összes többi okkult badarságbol.

*Az oszövetségtöl kezdve a (hivatalos) keresztény állásfoglalásokig* (beleértve az ortodox, katholikus- és protestáns egyházat)
*mindenki élesen elhatárolja magát *a jövöbenlátástol, magiátol és *mindattol amit az ezotérika felölel.*

Mit gondolsz miért foglalkozik olyan alaposan a tizparancsolat a bálványimádástol. Az isten nevét le sem irhatod....

De ha már a tizparancsolatnál tartunk amit sokan az erkölcs és az ethika forrásának tekintenek, érdekes, hogy
*egyikötöknek sem tünik fel,* hogy a parancsok az istennel, a szülökkel és a szomszédasszonyokkal foglalkozik
de a gyerekeknek a jogait, a velük valo bánásmodrol semmit nem, emlit.

De mond már meg *mit adott nekünk az esotérika* mint tudományos eredmény? 

A mosogépet, repülöt és génsebészetet nem? *Maximum a lopatkot a kulcstartora! *






Röhögögörcsöt kapok ha te ugy teszel mindha kiismernéd magad a strig-elmélettel?




> De azért továbbra is baromi jó poénnak tartom hogy te beszélsz tárgyilagos vitáról amikor szerinted az élő anyag úgy jött létre hogy világra szarta magát.


Látom neked nagyon tetszik a kakás hasonlatom mert mindig a szádra veszed.
Vagy még mindig nem értetted meg a példát amit mondtam vagy csak ferditeni akarsz.

A kérdésed az volt, hogy *hogyan lehet élettelen anyagbol élöt csinálni,* mire én azt válaszoltam, hogy
"azáltal, hogy megeszed" (Feltéve, hogy nem élö csirkéket vagy kabátgombot eszel.)

Látom az érv, hogy felnött emberként már több vagy mind a papid magömlése és ezt a táplálkozásnak köszönheted
ugy látszik nem gyözött meg. Lehet, hogy neked van igazad, nem ismerjük egymást.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 22)

Kedves ernoe

1. Érdekes hogy milyen gyorsan meggondoltad magad a megunással kapcsolatban. Otthon nem részesítenek elég figyelemben? Csak azért kérdem mert a hihetetlen mű felháborodásod után most valahogy égőnek tartom hogy 2 nap után máris vissza kuncsorgod magad.

2. Az ezoterika olyan fogalmakat is gyűjt mint a homeopátia vagy akár a meditáció útján kiváltott biológiai hatások. Ezek mind tudományosan, orvosilag igazolható dolgok, melyek egy részét az orvos tudomány is fekete fehér tényként kezeli, ha te ezt kőkorszaki sámán praktikákkal vagy a pápa aranyborítós könyvével azonosítod úgy csak 2 dolog válik nyilvánvalóvá. Egy hogy fogalmad sincs a fogalomról, kettő hogy megint tombolnak az előítéleteid. Ezen felül semmi mást, így ha akarna is beszélgetni veled bárki akkor se sikerülne másról mint a személyiség zavaraidról meg a szexuális szokásaidról.

Azt kérded milyen tudományos eredményeket mutatott fel az ezoterika?
Akkor én azt kérdem hogy milyen területről válasszak, mert annyi van hogy ez így közhely.

3. A kérdés az volt kedves ernoe barátom hogy hogyan keletkezett az élet, pontosabban hogyan keletkezett az első élőlény amire te gyorsan rá is vágtad hogy úgy hogy kikakálták.
Azt hogy hogyan lehet élőlényt létrehozni már csak azért feszegettem mert úgy tűnt hogy te annyira jártas vagy a témában hogy simán bizonyítani is fogod az evolúció helyességét azáltal hogy összedobsz valami élőlényt egy laborban.
Egyébként nem tudom hogy milyen a székleted kedves ernoe de az a legtöbb embernél csak szerves anyag és nem élőlény. Ha belőled már a fekália is úgy távozik hogy él, azaz szaporodik, alkalmazkodik, vagy akár kommunikál akkor a helyedben sürgősen kivizsgáltatnám magam mert valami komoly baj van az egészségeddel.

Tudom hogy menő dolog nálad a demagógia ha képtelen vagy normális választ adni, de mint a homoszexuálisok és a szexuális szokások terén itt is sikerült bebizonyítanod jó párszor hogy ha kell akkor sík hülyének tetted magad csak azért hogy igazad legyen. Innentől meg már én nem értem hogy minek háborodsz fel ha ezért jó páran tényleg hülyének is néznek, hiszen eleve magadnak és a jó szerepjátszásodnak köszönheted a dolgot.
Persze hozzáteszem hogy csak remélem hogy tetted, mert ha tényleg komolyan gondolod akkor lehet hogy az általad emlegetett ápolóimnak nálad kellene vendégeskedniük.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 23)

Isten és az élet értelme.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yLttyXAyr-o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yLttyXAyr-o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Ajánlanám Ernőnek, talán érthetőbb lesz számára miért több és nem kevesebb az, aki Istent hiszi/keresi...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

_



1. Érdekes hogy milyen gyorsan meggondoltad magad a megunással kapcsolatban. Otthon nem részesítenek elég figyelemben? Csak azért kérdem mert a hihetetlen mű felháborodásod után most valahogy égőnek tartom hogy 2 nap után máris vissza kuncsorgod magad.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_*Kedves Aer*.

Nekem nem kell "visszakuncsorogni" magam ide a forumba, én már 2004 ota tag vagyok és 
nem hagyom magamat a neveletlen viselkedésedtöl elüldözni. *En itt otthon vagyok*.



> Az ezoterika olyan fogalmakat is gyűjt mint a homeopátia vagy akár a meditáció útján kiváltott biológiai hatások.


A természettudományos alapokon állo psychologia qualitativan más mind egy szektavezetö által irányitott 
"szeminar" ahol a pátiens pénztárcája és a lelki függövétevése a cél.
_



Azt kérded milyen tudományos eredményeket mutatott fel az ezoterika?

Kattints a kibontásához...

_


> _Akkor én azt kérdem hogy milyen területről válasszak, mert annyi van hogy ez így közhely._


*Az ezoterikátol csak a kristálygömb*, kártyavetés, varázsveszö, szagosgyertya, kávésatz és hasonlo származik.
Ez nem képes vetélkedni a telemetriával, a meterologiával, kibernetikával, vagy geophysikával.

*Igy néz ki egy ezoterikashop. *







*Ez pedig a gondolkodo elme kreátioja.  *
*van még vita?*







Az elmult kulturák nagy része, mint például* a Mayák is jobban tették volna *ha az Istenek helyett, az értelmetlen
piramisépitések helyett egy kicsit többet foglalkoztak volna a szisztematikus feljegyzésekkel akkor feltünt volna nekik, hogy a környékükön periodikusan szárazság lép fel.

*Teljesen felelötlennek tartom*, hogy napjaink technologiailag magas fejletségét, az együttélés és alkotás sohanemlátott komplexitását primitiv zavaros ideologiák szolgálatába kivánod állitani. 

*Ez a szellemi mélykilengés *amit a kreationizmus, fanatikus vallások, Intelligent-Design und ezoterika lendületbe hozott *nagyon könnyen végetvethet a jolétnek amiben a napjaink embere fürdik*. 

Prehisztorikus samanizmussal, középkort majmolo vallásos praktikákkal biztos, hogy nem fogunk tudni segiteni a több mint egymilliárd éhezö emberen.

Lehet, hogy az emberi tudás bennünket az önpusztitáshoz fog vezetni de a tudatlanság csak meggyorsitaná ezt a folyamatot. Es a végén a Neander-völgyi ösember egy hosszabb existentiával dicsekedhet mint a homo sapiens.

_



Ezen felül semmi mást, így ha akarna is beszélgetni veled bárki akkor se sikerülne másról mint a személyiség zavaraidról meg a szexuális szokásaidról.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_ 
Nem emlékszem, hogy megosztottam volna veled a szexualis fantáziámat. 
Veled, és a védelmed alatt állo anyaszentegyházzal ellentétben 
*én nem tekintem a szexualitást bünnek és csak a szaporodást célzo tevékenységnek. *

_



_

_



A kérdés az volt kedves ernoe barátom hogy hogyan keletkezett az élet, pontosabban hogyan keletkezett az első élőlény amire te gyorsan rá is vágtad hogy úgy hogy kikakálták.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Könnyü a dolognak utánamenni, hogy mit mondtam mert itt a forumon minden irott formában van. 
Ha valoban mondtam volna akkor már rég beidézted volna de ez csak rágalmazás, egy a sok közül.

Fogadok veled, hogy 5-6 éven belül megfogja válaszolni a tudomány az evolutio elsö lépését.

*Alig egy fél evszázada*, hogy Miller kimutatta, hogy organikus monomereket könnyü egy-két villámcsapással elöállitani.
Számtalan meteorit igazolja, hogy nem kell "alkoto", Int. Designer ahoz, hogy ilyesmi magátol létrejöjjön.
*Alig öt évvel késöbb *felfedeztük, hogy az élölények öröklödési tulajdonságait orjási polymerekben DNA molekukákban tárolodik.

*A DNA képes ugyan az informatio tárolására de csak egy másik polymer, a protein segitségével képes magát reprodukálni.*

(Most közeledünk a kakihoz) Felmerül a kérdés, hogy mi volt elöbb: a tyuk vagy a tojás? A DNA vagy a Protein? 

Egy válasznak látszik, hogy *nem a DNA az élet keletkezésének forrása *hanem egy vele rokon polymer az un. RNA ami mind a két dolgot végretudja hajtani, *öröklödés és katalyse*. 

Röviden, az evolutio elsö lépéseit bemutatni, elégséges a monomerekböl egy koktélt keverni, 
egy egyszerü szerkenytyübe tenni és a passzolo energiaforrássnak kitenni. 
Mivel az ilyen kisérletek disszertatiok egynéhány évet igénybe vesznek ezért mondom, 
hogy 5-6 év *és az Isteneknek eggyel kevesebb tennivalojuk marad*.







Természetes, Isten 6 nap alatt teremtette a világot. Minden más tudományos!


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Szerintem nagyon fontosak az ezoterikába tartozó dolgok is..Mármint attól hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem látsz,még létezhetnek..Pl a levegőt látod?Elismerem hogy a kártyavetés meg egyéb ilyesmi dolgokban vannak furcsaságok,de azt is csak annak kell művelnie aki ért is hozzá.De az asztrológia és egyéb ilyen dolgok,sok tudományos következtetéssel is egybeesnek.Mármint van alapjuk.De mint mondtam csak annál működik,aki valóban ért is hozzá.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Meg talán az ezoterikához közel áll a vallás egy-két területe,mármint ilyen szellemi csoportok.Akik pl a szellemvilágról vagy akár saját magunk lelkének fejlesztésével foglalkoznak.Láttam írtál is egy Einstein idézetet,énis tudok ide egy jót : "A tudomány vak a vallás nélkül,azonban a vallás béna a tudomány nélkül"
Mind a kettő fontos,csak egységben kellene lenniük,és harmóniában egymással.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Ernoe írta:


> Nekem nem kell "visszakuncsorogni" magam ide a forumba, én már 2004 ota tag vagyok és nem hagyom magamat a neveletlen viselkedésedtöl elüldözni. *En itt otthon vagyok*.


Szerintem nem a neveletlen viselkedés dolgozik azon hogy te ide csak égő képpel jöhess fel hanem csak és kizárólag a te egyedi, kutya maszturbációs, fél pedofilos, iq-t és emberi értékeket még csak hírből sem látott hozzászólásaid.

Hogy te mennyire érzed magad itthon az egy dolog, hogy tény szerint mennyire otthonod ez a fórum egy másik, és így látatlanba tudatom veled kedves ernoe hogy több taggal és a moderátorokkal folytatott levelezéseknek köszönhetően közölhetem veled hogy ezen a fórumon már régen úgy gondol rád mindenki mint egy mezei elmebetegre, így hiába érzed magad otthon mindig is te leszel ezen fórum sárga cetlis erkölcstelen, fél pedofil, beasty elmebetege.

A hozzászólásod további részére megint csak nem lehet válaszolni lévén abban úgy állítod be az ezoterikusokat mintha gügyögő, gondolkodásra képtelen emberszerű masszák lennének, míg a "gondolkodó elme" egy számítógép ami már messze túl van azon hogy emberi érzelmei, élete, vagy bármi más emberi tulajdonsága legyen.

Sajnálom ernoe egy magad fajta elmebeteggel nem lehet vitázni, erről megkérdezheted nyugodtan a moderátorokat is mint azt már mondtam. Úgy hiszem nagyon meglepődnél rajta ha tudnád hogy milyen a tulajdonképpeni elfogadottságod neked ezen a helyen amit otthonodnak tekintesz.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

mbtrainer írta:


> Meg talán az ezoterikához közel áll a vallás egy-két területe,mármint ilyen szellemi csoportok.Akik pl a szellemvilágról vagy akár saját magunk lelkének fejlesztésével foglalkoznak.Láttam írtál is egy Einstein idézetet,énis tudok ide egy jót : "A tudomány vak a vallás nélkül,azonban a vallás béna a tudomány nélkül"
> Mind a kettő fontos,csak egységben kellene lenniük,és harmóniában egymással.


"A tudomány vak a vallás nélkül,azonban a vallás béna a tudomány nélkül" a tökéletes megfogalmazása dolognak. A nincs olyan ép, egészséges ember akiben a tudat és az érzelmek két külön ént alkotnak, nincs olyan hogy el akarjuk választani az emberiség találmányait a szellemi értékektől vagy a vallástól, azért mert hozzánk tartoznak. Ha utálod, ha nem, hatással van rád. A kettő egy.

Ernoe írásaira ne adj sokat, saját elmondása szerint a kutya maszturbációs segédeszköz, az első élőlény pedig úgy alakult ki hogy kiszarták. Ezzel pedig el is mondtunk szegény elmebetegről mindent amit érdemes róla elmondani.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> De az asztrológia és egyéb ilyen dolgok,sok tudományos következtetéssel is egybeesnek.Mármint van alapjuk.De mint mondtam csak annál működik,aki valóban ért is hozzá.


*Kedves mbtrainer*

Ha a bábaasszony a karjába vesz, vagy odaáll a bölcs mellé akkor az általa lértrehozott
gravitátios tér a legközelebbi planetának a vonzerejét is többmillioszor meghaladja.

Nem beszélve arrol, hogy a holdfázisok nem jelentik azt, hogy a hold fele hiányozna. Az mindig ott van.

*Különösen veszélyes ha jellembeli tulajdonságokat*, charaktert, "sorsot" akarsz hokus pokusszal levezetni.
Hogy mekkora tévedésekhez vezethet ez a megalapozatlan badarság azt láthatjuk a Szabo István által is 
megfilmesitett nácibarát *Erik Jan Hanussen történetén*. 

Valahogy igy van ez:






- Nagyon kellett magunkat blamálni! Még Marlene Dietrich 100. születésnapját sem tudtuk elöre megmondani.
- En elöremondom a Schilling megszünését 2002-re, különben még azt mondják semmit sem látunk elöre.
- Valahogy muszály a Vénusnak és a Marsnak.... mert különben nekem a szeptember 11.-e .....
- ... na és Afganisztán....



> Meg talán az ezoterikához közel áll a vallás egy-két területe,mármint ilyen szellemi csoportok.Akik pl a szellemvilágról vagy akár saját magunk lelkének fejlesztésével foglalkoznak.
> Láttam írtál is egy Einstein idézetet,énis tudok ide egy jót :
> "A tudomány vak a vallás nélkül, azonban a vallás béna a tudomány nélkül"
> Mind a kettő fontos,csak egységben kellene lenniük,és harmóniában egymással.


Most már csak arrol kéne diskurálnunk, hogy mit értett Einstein "vallás" alatt. 
Mivel preciz volt tudjuk, hogy *nem hitt egy személyes istenben*, 
hanem egyszerüen egy áhitatot érzett a természet felé.
Elitélt minden féle hokusz pokuszt amivel a vallások körülveszik magukat.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> Szerintem nem a neveletlen viselkedés dolgozik azon hogy *te ide csak égő képpel jöhess fel *hanem csak és kizárólag *a te egyedi, kutya maszturbációs, fél pedofilos, iq-t és emberi értékeket még csak hírből sem látott hozzászólásaid.
> *
> Hogy te mennyire érzed magad itthon az egy dolog, hogy tény szerint mennyire otthonod ez a fórum egy másik, és így látatlanba tudatom veled kedves ernoe hogy több taggal és a moderátorokkal folytatott levelezéseknek köszönhetően közölhetem veled hogy ezen a fórumon már régen úgy gondol rád mindenki mint *egy mezei elmebetegre*, így hiába érzed magad otthon mindig is te leszel ezen fórum *sárga cetlis erkölcstelen, fél pedofil, beasty elmebetege.
> *
> ...


*Kedves Aer.*

A publikum fogja tudni értékelni a hozzászolásodat.
*Csak a kezelöorvosod kérésére vagyok hajlando neked nem ellentmondani.

*De még birod, nem? :99:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> 
> A publikum fogja tudni értékelni a hozzászolásodat.
> *Csak a kezelöorvosod kérésére vagyok hajlando neked nem ellentmondani.
> ...


Kedves ernoe, csak az írásaidból idézek.

Egyébként természetesen jól bírom a dolgot lévén annyit kell tennem hogy figyelek az írásaidra, majd beidézem amiket írtál. Nem tudom hogy valaki aki saját bevallása szerint kutyával maszturbál ezt hogyan értelmezi, de biztos elrendezed magadban valahogy.

Csak halkan jegyzem meg hogy a publikum már régen értékelt, és kegyetlenül alulmaradtál. További jó beszélgetést, ígérem ezután is hű olvasód maradok.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

Nem tudom miért kinálod nekem állandoan az animal-sexet, én nem élek a hegyekben elzárkozva,
hanem egy millios városban. Ha nem lennék házas akkor ellátogatnék az Oranienburger Straße-ba
elcsevegnék a lányokkal puff-brausét szürcsölve, hagynám magamat rábeszélni egy "Flotter Dreier"-re,
belemennék egy két "extrába" és kielégülve, eröre kapva lépnék ki az etablissementböl az életbe.







Te valoszinüleg félreértettél amikor az állatoknak a szexualitáshoz valo jogairol beszéltem.
Szerintem egy botrány, hogy papagályok, macskák, kutyák, sertések egyedül vannak tartva ketrecbe olba,
némelyiket meg "kegyeletböl" kasztrálják és ezt állatszeretetnek nevezik.

Micsoda szégyen az embertöl, hogy megfosztjuk ezeket az állatokat a férfiasságuktol.
Sokkal érzékenyebben bánnál ezzel a kérdéssel ha a teremtéselmélet helyett az evolutioban hinnél.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Kedves ernoe, a témában már állást foglaltál egyszer, segítek felidézni:


> Maszturbatio, ha magadban élvezel mondjuk egy vibratorral. Vagy ha egy chihuahua tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.


Nem tudom hogy te aki reflexből azzal érvel hogy a "chihuahua" maszturbációs segédeszköz miért szorulna rá arra hogy kínálgassák neki az animal szexet.
Ebből az egy mondatodból már régen kiderült hogy jóval jártasabb vagy a témában mint én valaha is leszek, így nem tudom mit is kínálhatnék én neked.

Egyébként ha vissza emlékszel az első hozzászólásod után a homoszexuális topicban én kértelek rá hogy talán ne a saját hálószobai élményeiddel próbálj a témában érvelni.
Ennek ellenére te annyira fasza gyerek vagy hogy helyből el startoltál azzal hogy nálatok a kutya maszturbációs segédeszköz.
Hát akkor rajta, most hogy le esett hogy következményei is vannak a hozzászólásaidnak mert esetleg furcsán néznek rád utána sok sikert kívánok a dolog kimagyarázásához.

De engedj meg egy tippet:
Ha már úgy akarod beállítani hogy én forgatom ki a szavaidat, meg találom ki ezeket a dolgokat akkor legalább töröld ki a hozzászólásod hogy ne tudjam beidézni.
Addig amíg az ott van nekem nem kell magyaráznom semmit. Önmagáért beszél amit írtál.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 23)

Emlékeztetőül:

A téma címe "_*Szellem a burokban - Masaru Emoto*_"


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Emlékeztetőül:
> 
> A téma címe "_*Szellem a burokban - Masaru Emoto*_"


Igazad van fagyis azonban úgy tűnik kitárgyaltuk a témát és csupán ernoe alaptalan személyes hit és értelem világa maradt hátra amivel semmit nem lehet kezdeni mert olyan torz mint maga az elgondolója.

Kérni fogom a moderátorokat hogy zárják le a topicot, Gyöngyi pedig remélhetőleg nyit egy újat ha a kísérlete véget ért. Addig pedig felesleges az amit itt ernoe, arra válaszul pedig én művelek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 23)

> Ebből az egy mondatodból már régen kiderült hogy jóval jártasabb vagy a témában mint én valaha is leszek,


*Hát bizony kedves Aer* 

szomoru, hogy nem tudsz különbbséget tenni, maszturbatio, animal-szex, frigiditás, inpotentia és a többi fogalom között.
Te még mindig abban a tévhitben élsz, hogy a homophilek nem kapnak orgazmust, nem müködik nálluk a magömlés,
képtelenek lennének nemzeni. Azt kérdezed melyik a nö? Összekevered a transvesztitát a homophyllel.

Ez egy hiány az álltalános müveltségedben. 

Ertem, hogy szükséged van a felvilágositásra. De miért ebben a topikban? 
Nem láttam, hogy átváltoztattad volna a topikcimet Masaruro-rol Masturbo-ra.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 23)

*Off topic/tájékoztatás*

*A témát az elfajulás - no meg a topic nyitó kérésére lezárom.*


----------

